# The "Official" Shogun Thread



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

So we have an official Tuna thread, official Sumo thread, official Solar Chrono thread...we definitely NEED an Official Shogun Thread. I know that this will not be as popular as the others given most enthusiast's opinion of the Shogun however I would love to see a nice collection of pictures, thoughts and opinions in one thread. I'll start:

I've had Swiss divers more than any others and in all honesty (and for various reasons) just have not been happy with them. I've owned several Seikos in the past and have flipped them...but always missed them when they were gone. I've also never been a fan of titanium as I preferred the heft of stainless but I did not want to let that limit my choices.

I did my research and the biggest issues I found were the price point and the use of the Monster style hands. Personally I really like the Monster style hour hand...it really lends to the overall design elements of the dial. Another issue was Hardlex being used as opposed to sapphire...again, no issue for me as I prefer this. That left price...so I sold off a few items and that no longer was an issue.

The Shogun was delivered two weeks ago and I've been wearing it non-stop. At first I was taken aback by the light weight...it just felt "cheap". Everything is titanium; case, bracelet and clasp. Despite how it felt it looked like a million bucks! I've got pretty big wrists so I didn't need to remove any links, just the micro-adjustment. I immediately put it on my wrist and all weight issues were forgotten. It's just such a beauty with it finely brushed finish and complimentary polished areas. The lugs are angular, though not to the extent of the Samurai. This aspect of case design isn't always captured in pictures. 

I must say, the feel of titanium is just so silky that it really makes up for the lack of weight. In appearance the Shogun is the best of both worlds...looks like stainless but with the slightly darker grey of titanium.

A couple things I do not really like. The included "rubber" strap is cheap...it just doesn't feel cheap, it IS cheap. It does have titanium hardware but it is very thin and composed of plastic...very stiff and non-conforming. I'm also not a fan of the titanium bracelet...it's also quite thin. I guess being titanium bulk is not needed for strength but it just seems "weak"..


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Man, that's one handsome lookin' watch.


----------



## bruin1 (Mar 17, 2011)

I've been a fan of Seiko Ti since the late 80's, when my wife gave me a Seiko Ti dress quartz. It was light, comfortable and stylish in that 80's sort of way. However, it was stolen, so I replaced it with the Alpinist Perpetual Calendar in Ti (but that is a another watch and story). I already had Seiko divers in S/S, but the itch for a diver in Ti hit and I began my search. Unfortunately, I was to late for the Samurai in Ti; they were all sold out when I was ready to buy, and the price for used ones were/are far too rich for a Seiko that has the identical 7s movement you get in the SKX diver line. However, I was intrigued when I first heard about the Shogun: Seiko ISO-rated Diver - check; Ti case & bracelet - check; 6R15 movement that hacks and handwinds - check; classic Seiko divers look - very check. The price didn't bother me - Ti is a very difficult metal to work with and all Ti watches {Seiko and other makes} have a premium over S/S. Neither were the hardlex nor "Monster" style hour hand an issue for me. As to the complaints that the Shogun is "too light" and feels "cheap", my response is that I greatly prefer the Shogun's weight and feel over that of the Sumo (or MM300). At the end of a long day at the office or the beach, it feels very nice not having arm fatigue from wearing the equivalent of a boulder on your wrist. Additionally, I believe the look and finish of the Shogun, is far superior to that of the Sumo. These factors caused me to sell my Sumo last year as it no longer was getting any wrist time. Put simply, for me the Shogun is a winner and I expect to be wearing it for many years in the future. And now, the obligatory wrist shot...


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

That's looking good. I also like the monster style hour hand.


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Very nice! The more I see the Shogun the more I like it, the only niggle I have with it is that I would prefer a 4 o'clock crown, but other that it is spot on! :-!


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

I'm just the opposite. The most appealing aspect of the Shogun is the 3 o'clock crown...I prefer the classic look of this. Not that it would have been a deal breaker as the MM300 is a grail.



stuart77 said:


> Very nice! The more I see the Shogun the more I like it, the only niggle I have with it is that I would prefer a 4 o'clock crown, but other that it is spot on! :-!


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Ah my latest purchase! Here's mine, fresh out of the box. The tags still attached.









I wear most of my watches on natos. This one too. I must say that I've ordered a Zerozero strap from Carl (Gasgasbones) for this watch. I'll add a pic of the watch on that strap as soon as it has arrived!


----------



## Gutto (May 25, 2012)

great watch, is the Shogun the same size as a sumo ? looks pretty big


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

> ...is the Shogun the same size as a sumo ? looks pretty big


More or less - here are some pics of the Shogun and the Sumo.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Anyone have any pics of the Shogun on rubber? Not that crappy plastic strap that comes with it...


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

One of my favorite movies.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

romeo-1 said:


> Anyone have any pics of the Shogun on rubber? Not that crappy plastic strap that comes with it...


I would love to see one on an Isofrane....no luck in my search 

Here is a nice Shogun thread by Rolyn "Arkane" showing a s leather strap & a rubber strap.

SBDC007 Shogun ... love it ~LUME shots added~

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll try to get some pics of the Shogun on an ISOfrane tonight. ;-)


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

arkane said:


> I'll try to get some pics of the Shogun on an ISOfrane tonight. ;-)


Thanks Rolyn :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Olegis (Oct 17, 2010)

What a great-looking watch ! I just love the slope of the besel, the exact opposite of the classic Seiko straight besel lines (as in 007, SPORK etc).


----------



## martback (Feb 11, 2006)

Too little orange in this tread.










- martin


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

I'd be interested in hearing accuracies as well. I just stated timing mine and after the first 24 hours measured it's lost 11 seconds. Not as accurate as I would like but well within my preference. I'll time it for a few more days and then work on ways to speed it up. I hear that leaving it dial up when off the wrist will gain a few seconds. 

Let's hear it!


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

Shogun on ISOfrane. Please excuse the poor late night indoor lighting.


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

romeo-1 said:


> At first I was taken aback by the light weight...it just felt "cheap". Everything is titanium; case, bracelet and clasp. Despite how it felt it looked like a million bucks! I've got pretty big wrists so I didn't need to remove any links, just the micro-adjustment. I immediately put it on my wrist and all weight issues were forgotten. It's just such a beauty with it finely brushed finish and complimentary polished areas. The lugs are angular, though not to the extent of the Samurai. This aspect of case design isn't always captured in pictures.
> 
> I must say, the feel of titanium is just so silky that it really makes up for the lack of weight. In appearance the Shogun is the best of both worlds...looks like stainless but with the slightly darker grey of titanium.


Congrats on the new Shogun! I like chunky stainless steel dive watches but I also appreciate the unique material properties of titanium that make it special. The lightweight feel of Ti make it feel "cheap" and "weak" compared to stainless steel but it has the highest strength-to-weight ratio of any metal.

I am also into flashlights and in the flashlight world aluminum is the standard material most lights are made of, and the "Rolexes" of flashlights are custom made from titanium. We're talking $400-500+ on a custom handmade titanium "illumination tool".


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

romeo-1 said:


> I'd be interested in hearing accuracies as well.  U just stated timing mine and after the first 24 hours measured it's lost 11 seconds. Not as accurate as I would like but well within my preference. I'll time it for a few more nights and then work on ways to speed it up. I hear the leaving it dial up when off the wrist it will gain a few seconds.
> 
> Let's hear it!


It's been a while since I've timed my Shogun but I remember it running -5 sec/day with normal wear.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Since this is the "official" SBDC007 Shogun thread, I'll add some shots on NATO straps, for reference purposes......


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

...and another



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbo73 (Jul 7, 2012)

Here's one from me...


----------



## asphericalperspective (Feb 22, 2012)

Been wearing mine of a nice Hirsch leather strap for a week now. Love the feather-light weight. 

My Shogun is -2/-3 a day. Not bad.


----------



## Robbo73 (Jul 7, 2012)

Dressing down today. I'm away for a trip and he's one of the most versatile watches in the box.

With jeans today.


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

My Shogun is one of my all time favorites. Love the shape of the case and how it is finished so nicely. I'm a big fan of Ti and love the feel and weight of the watch and bracelet. I have to admit there is something special about Seiko divers and particularly the Ti ones. I also am a big fan of the Ti Samurai.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Just ordered mine. Love the symmetry of the Shogun, case shape, date window, lug-width, width-height etc...just great overall.

Just prior to this I was looking into the sumo. But after trying it out, I can't get past the big size, small cheap feeling bracelet, vague feeling bezel and so on. Usually, I complain about the crown position but this time that was the last thing that bugged me. Even then, I was still interested. The case work is just excellent for a watch this price.

Can't wait till I get mine.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bos_dc2 (Jan 2, 2013)

lorsban said:


> Just ordered mine. Love the symmetry of the Shogun, case shape, date window, lug-width, width-height etc...just great overall.
> 
> Just prior to this I was looking into the sumo. But after trying it out, I can't get past the big size, small cheap feeling bracelet, vague feeling bezel and so on. Usually, I complain about the crown position but this time that was the last thing that bugged me. Even then, I was still interested. The case work is just excellent for a watch this price.
> 
> ...


I'm debating on whether to buy the Sumo since it's such an affordable time piece or jump up into the Shogun..

Don't forget to take some pictures!!


----------



## jbart (Jan 28, 2013)

lorsban said:


> Just ordered mine. Love the symmetry of the Shogun, case shape, date window, lug-width, width-height etc...just great overall.
> 
> Just prior to this I was looking into the sumo. But after trying it out, I can't get past the big size, small cheap feeling bracelet, vague feeling bezel and so on. Usually, I complain about the crown position but this time that was the last thing that bugged me. Even then, I was still interested. The case work is just excellent for a watch this price.
> 
> ...


Can I ask where you ordered from? Seiya emailed me today that they are out of stock and not getting anymore.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Higuchi


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bos_dc2 (Jan 2, 2013)

They look really good on a NATO strap...

anyone have it on a leather strap, or possibly even a oyster style bracelet? (is that even possible?)


----------



## jbart (Jan 28, 2013)

Hoppyjr said:


> Higuchi
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


None at Higuchi either...


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I wonder if Seiko has a new model in the works??? The Shogun has been out a few years, but never had the mass appeal of the Sumo, so maybe it will be discontinued. I've had two Shogun's and they are terrific pieces. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

jbart said:


> Can I ask where you ordered from? Seiya emailed me today that they are out of stock and not getting anymore.


I ordered from a local seller here in my country. It's 2011 NOS (most here prefer Sumo's). He only has that 1 left.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I would also like to ask the experts if anyone has done actual diameter measurements on this as I'm getting anywhere from 42-44mm. 

Lug to lug measurements would be greatly appreciated also. 

Thanks in advance! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

All the specs are here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/requested-sumo-mm300-shogun-compared-*pics-*-699366.html

I believe I also explained that, while it is technically 44 mm, it does not wear like it. I feels like 41-42 on the wrist. The titanium also contributes to this feeling.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Hoppyjr said:


> All the specs are here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/requested-sumo-mm300-shogun-compared-*pics-*-699366.html
> 
> I believe I also explained that, while it is technically 44 mm, it does not wear like it. I feels like 41-42 on the wrist. The titanium also contributes to this feeling.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Hopefully the angles help make it look smaller. The sumo, though slightly bigger wears ok for smaller wrists because it curves or wraps around your wrist and it has a lot of taper towards the smaller bracelet.

Well, already ordered mine so I guess I just have to wait it out.

My limits were originally 43mm x 50mm so this is just ever so slightly over. One thing I do notice tho is that since the bezel is smaller in diameter than the case, that it gives the illusion that it's smaller.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

It will be perfect, believe me 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Hoppyjr said:


> It will be perfect, believe me
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Haha yeah. Looking at comparison pics and it looks the most balanced among the 3: mm300, sumo, shogun.


----------



## jbart (Jan 28, 2013)

lorsban said:


> Haha yeah. Looking at comparison pics and it looks the most balanced among the 3: mm300, sumo, shogun.


If you decide you don't like the size, I'll be happy to buy it from you. I finally got my funds together and I can't find one for sale anywhere. o|


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

jbart said:


> If you decide you don't like the size, I'll be happy to buy it from you. I finally got my funds together and I can't find one for sale anywhere. o|


Well, if it does turn out too big, you'll definitely be the first to know.

Man, why is it that you can find all manner of super-pricey watches anywhere but when it comes to these reasonably priced Seiko's it's almost like looking for moon rocks or something.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbart (Jan 28, 2013)

lorsban said:


> Well, if it does turn out too big, you'll definitely be the first to know.
> 
> Man, why is it that you can find all manner of super-pricey watches anywhere but when it comes to these reasonably priced Seiko's it's almost like looking for moon rocks or something.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


Appreciate the offer, but I honestly want it to work out for you. You never want to gain by someone else's misfortune. I am sure one will come my way eventually.

Cheers!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

There are several for sale on ebay right now.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I figured out the size already, it's almost exactly the same size as an Orient Mako XL, though the Orient is 44.5mm, same as the Sumo. Not bad. I think I'll go ahead with my order. 

Funny though, looking at some comments, a lot of people are bashing the shogun for the price but I think it's a great price! Proportions and aesthetics are excellent if you ask me. And comparing this to other watches in the same price range, I think nothing out there can touch it in terms of build, features. Most seem to keep comparing this to the Sumo but they're totally different. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hahn2881 (Feb 9, 2013)

I just got a used one here for a good price about a month ago and have been wearing it everyday since. Mine has got sapphire, MM hands and MM clasp.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Hahn2881 said:


> I just got a used one here for a good price about a month ago and have been wearing it everyday since. Mine has got sapphire, MM hands and MM clasp.


I understand the mm hands but what's wrong with the clasp?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Nothing wrong with the clasp at all. Some guys like to add MM300 clasp because it has lots of micro-adjustments, similar to the new Rolex Submariner. Stop worrying and but one, you'll love it 




Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Hoppyjr said:


> Nothing wrong with the clasp at all. Some guys like to add MM300 clasp because it has lots of micro-adjustments, similar to the new Rolex Submariner. Stop worrying and but one, you'll love it
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Oh ok! Anyway yeah, I'm supposed to meet the guy next month but I think I'm going to arrange for him to ship the watch over already. Haha

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

lorsban said:


> Oh ok! Anyway yeah, I'm supposed to meet the guy next month but I think I'm going to arrange for him to ship the watch over already. Haha
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


From what we discussed and your wrist size, I think it will be perfect. I also like that it's kind of a under-the-radar piece that only watch guys really "get".

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Hoppyjr said:


> From what we discussed and your wrist size, I think it will be perfect. I also like that it's kind of a under-the-radar piece that only watch guys really "get".
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Exactly! Even the wife won't think twice because "it's just a seiko." People just automatically think it's dirt cheap.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Yep. It's really well finished and super comfortable to wear. If it were a couple mm larger I'd likely still be wearing mine 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

mellonb1 said:


>


Looking good my friend!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Hoppyjr said:


> Yep. It's really well finished and super comfortable to wear. If it were a couple mm larger I'd likely still be wearing mine
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


.......and, as of a few weeks ago I am wearing one again. Quite simply, it is a fantastic watch!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you!


Hoppyjr said:


> Looking good my friend!
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

New SBDC007 owner here. The Shogun is easily the most expensive watch that I own, but for me, it's perfect — great design, superior materials (love the Brightz titanium and Dia-Shield coating), and extremely comfortable. 

I have relatively thin wrists, but to me, the watch looks great and it wears extremely well. Love it.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Congrats on yours! 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Proud to finally join the club! Received mine from Cybertime today. Very satisfied with the Rakuten purchase process and it was the best price I could find at the time.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

riseboi said:


> Proud to finally join the club! Received mine from Cybertime today. Very satisfied with the Rakuten purchase process and it was the best price I could find at the time.
> 
> View attachment 1189160


Congrats! Now get to rockin' it on a NATO 









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomd (Aug 20, 2012)

Great shots guys! It is indeed a great watch!


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

Loving this watch. 

I'd read about the Dia-Shield coating before buying the SBDC007, but this stuff really works. So far every time I think I've scratched the bracelet, the marks just wipe off (knock on wood). Amazing.


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Love'n the Shogun...


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

Looks good on NATO and leather.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just received mine from Katsu san. It fit right out of the box and it's so light. I didn't think I'd like the hour/minute hands, but they are totally different in person.


----------



## seikomd (Aug 20, 2012)

cold_beer839 said:


> Just received mine from Katsu Son. It fit right out of the box and it's so light. I didn't think I'd like the hour/minute hands, but they are totally different in person.


Bro...how you liking it?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

cold_beer839 said:


> Just received mine from Katsu Son. It fit right out of the box and it's so light. I didn't think I'd like the hour/minute hands, but they are totally different in person.


Congrats!

There are many who "don't get" the Shogun or its lovely hands.....until they own one 

It really is a great watch.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## robatsu (May 25, 2011)

I got mine yesterday. I want to find a dark red/maroon/burgundy leather or rubber strap for this.


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

robatsu said:


> I got mine yesterday. I want to find a dark red/maroon/burgundy leather or rubber strap for this.


It might be lighter than what you're looking for, but here's mine on NatoStrapCo's Capone leather nato.


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Couldn't resist any longer and ordered one this morning. Now for the wait....


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Oldbugr said:


> Couldn't resist any longer and ordered one this morning. Now for the wait....


Congrats, you're gonna love it!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

davidk said:


> Bro...how you liking it?


I really like it!! It's so light on the wrist. It hasn't some off my wrist since coming out of the box!!


----------



## Hahn2881 (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice, love that leather nato on it.

i really like the original hands of the shogun. I wish mine had that instead of the mm.



riseboi said:


> It might be lighter than what you're looking for, but here's mine on NatoStrapCo's Capone leather nato.
> 
> View attachment 1192665


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

We need more cowbell! .....I mean Shogun!!!


















Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Well...waiting sucks, I ordered a shogun last Sunday, and the activity started Monday. My mailman usually comes after 3:30ish, so I'm usually home. Not today, the note was on the door requiring a signature when I got home and wouldn't ya know I have a 8 hour refresher course for my boiler license. (every 5 years) what are the chances, anyway I'll have to wait until Monday. Can hardly do that though. Will post a picture next week, cause I know if there is no picture there is no story...LOL


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Picked the watch up this morning...I'm liking it very much. I wasn't sure if I'd like the bracelet (not a real big fan, MO), but it wears nice. I was also afraid of it being to big (not seeing in person), but that's not the case. I will post pictures tomorrow from work.


----------



## spidefunk (Aug 20, 2013)

the bracelet is great, the rubber is comfortable...


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Absolutly love it.....


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

spidefunk said:


> the bracelet is great, the rubber is comfortable...


You can also add the ratcheting clasp from the MM300 and I makes the bracelet perfect 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Jul 1, 2013)

Took delivery of mine a few days ago. I had my doubts about the watch, I think that the impending discontinuation motivated me to buy it. After a couple of days wearing it I have to say I'm absolutely in love with it! I'll try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Congrats Hank!


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Operational question here-since this my first auto/hand wind. How do you know when you have hand wound the watch? or when to stop hand winding?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Oldbugr said:


> Operational question here-since this my first auto/hand wind. How do you know when you have hand wound the watch? or when to stop hand winding?


It doesn't stop like an old hand wind movement does, so usually 15-20 turns gets you where you need to be. Most all autos have protection against over winding, so no worries if you give a few too many turns.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Hoppy- Thought it would be safer to ask, then post a story of how I destroyed my watch.


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Hank Scorpio (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks Hoppy! It still hasn't left my wrist.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Two questions for all you Shogun owners:

1). Clasp: the locking lever (guess that's what it's called?) on the one I just got does not "click" into place. I'm talking about the second step in closing the clasp, after the folded part clicks together. The second step is to close the small flap with the "SEIKO" logo on it. There are two small holes on either side "click" over the protruding ends of the pin that holds the one of the clasp plates to the clasp itself. On my Shogun, the holes and the pin do not line up, especially on one side. The clasp lock (with the SEIKO logo) can pop up if you put pressure on the clasp. I have a SARB 059 and BFK, both of which seem to use a steel version of the same clasp. On both of those, the holes and pin line up perfectly, and "click" securely shut. Can you please let me know if your clasps line up and click closed?

2). The stem: My new Shogun is very tight to open. I'm not talking cross-threaded. Or dirty\gritty. Just much tighter when opening and closing. Once open, it feels the same. I have two SARB's that use the same movement (059 and 021). I also had a MM300. All 3 feel the same: open and close easy. 

Any insights much appreciated. This is a great watch, but I just got it form one of the good places in Japan, so if something is not quite right I want to take care of it what I can.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Can't seem to post this in the right sequence.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Jul 1, 2013)

nepatriot,

On your 2. question, mine too is a bit tough to screw in or out when the crown gets closer to the case. I'm hoping it'll get better after awhile. I have had similar "issues" with a sarb and sumo, but after a few months it smoothed out and are fine.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Hank Scorpio said:


> nepatriot,
> 
> On your 2. question, mine too is a bit tough to screw in or out when the crown gets closer to the case. I'm hoping it'll get better after awhile. I have had similar "issues" with a sarb and sumo, but after a few months it smoothed out and are fine.


Perfect! Thank you! Do you happen to have the stock bracelet? Wondering on the clasp. Does my description make sense?


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Jul 1, 2013)

I sort of understand. When fully closing the clasp, you are asking if the two "protruding balls" click into the clasp? Mine doesn't quite snap together like a stainless version, but I assumed it was some titanium thing. Maybe a property of the metal. (I could be completely wrong). If I close it quickly they go into place. But slowly I have to put a little extra pressure to have the other engage.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

The crown action seems normal to me, based on my experience with three of these watches. 

I can't speak to the clasp issue as I've never worn my bracelets, I only wear mine on NATO.


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

nepatriot said:


> Two questions for all you Shogun owners:
> 
> 1). Clasp: Can you please let me know if your clasps line up and click closed?
> 
> 2). The stem: My new Shogun is very tight to open.


1) My SBDC007's secondary clasp w/ with the spring pins and holes does line up perfectly and positively snap closed.

2) The stem/crown action on mine seems fine, not what I'd call very tight.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks that is very helpfull. I'm going to contact Chino and see if they will replace the clasp. Once closed, I can sort of pry forward the clasp with a thumb nail, and one of the pins will click enough to hold the clasp in place. But the other pin will not. Nothing like my SARB, BFK, or even the SBCA001 I bought a few weeks ago. I'm OK with the stem, as others have reported these can be a little tight but loosen up over time.



Blade and Flame said:


> 1) My SBDC007's secondary clasp w/ with the spring pins and holes does line up perfectly and positively snap closed.
> 
> 2) The stem/crown action on mine seems fine, not what I'd call very tight.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

nepatriot said:


> Thanks that is very helpfull. I'm going to contact Chino and see if they will replace the clasp. Once closed, I can sort of pry forward the clasp with a thumb nail, and one of the pins will click enough to hold the clasp in place. But the other pin will not. Nothing like my SARB, BFK, or even the SBCA001 I bought a few weeks ago. I'm OK with the stem, as others have reported these can be a little tight but loosen up over time.


When you describe it that way, it does sound like that clasp is a little weird. Without going into a warranty or return situation, I wonder if there's a way to re-seat the secondary clasp so that the holes better line up with the locking pins.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

.....or just buy the excellent MM300 adjustable clasp and be done with it 

It works really well on the Shogun bracelet.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Hoppyjr said:


> .....or just buy the excellent MM300 adjustable clasp and be done with it
> 
> It works really well on the Shogun bracelet.


What is the best place to source one of these?


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Blade and Flame said:


> When you describe it that way, it does sound like that clasp is a little weird. Without going into a warranty or return situation, I wonder if there's a way to re-seat the secondary clasp so that the holes better line up with the locking pins.


I can't see where, having examined it closely under magnification. The only thing I can think is that the hole that does not click was drilled just a hair off. Since others don't seem to have this problem, I'm thinking it's a defect. For what I paid, I think it's reasonable to expect that the latch should work the same as the same one in SS on a $135 SBCA001. Chino has been great to purchase from (5th watch from them for me), so we'll see how they are at customer service. They have a great reputation overall so I suspect this will work out fine. I love the watch!


----------



## sooner76 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've had mine for a few weeks. Great watch!


----------



## Sumgai (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice! The Shogun's getting very serious consideration as my 2014 watch selection.


Sent from out there.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

It's kind of funny, the Shogun has been around a few years and was largely looked down upon by the watch nerd community when it was released. "Too expensive", "Not worth it compared to Sumo", "No way I'd pay that much for it!", "I hate those Monster hands", etc, etc, etc. 

Here we are today and this watch has finally "caught on" and guys are starting to realize what an outstanding piece it is, a great value overall, comfortable, handsome, and the "Monster hands" are really quite nice in person. I'm glad this has happened, but it's too bad it had to be at the end of it's production run. Oh well, better resale for us I guess.....:-!


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Jul 1, 2013)

Couldn't agree with you more Hoppy. I think it could be a combination of the samurai and sumo being such bargains. I don't think the shogun is a bargain but nor do I think it is overpriced. 
Aesthetically, I've felt the shogun was one of the best looking divers and have always wanted one. It was a fortunate combination of getting a better paying job and the news of its discontinuation which sparked to buying it. 

And there is no way I'm selling mine!


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

I ordered mine the other day and should have it next week. Hope it is everything everybody says it is? Been wearing my mm300 since getting it in april and my arm is looking for some welcome relief. LOL


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

nervexpro55 said:


> Been wearing my mm300 since getting it in april and my arm is looking for some welcome relief.


What, from the weight?


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Blade and Flame said:


> What, from the weight?


Yep. Had to do physical therapy cause my shoulder was having trouble. Doc said maybe the watch was a little much. JK, i think the Shogun will add a different flavour to my Seiko rotation.


----------



## seikomd (Aug 20, 2012)

The Shogun is the most comfy watch & it's an incredibly good looking watch.
In fact I have 2. One that I left unmolested and the other modded.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

nepatriot said:


> Two questions for all you Shogun owners:
> 
> 2). The stem: My new Shogun is very tight to open. I'm not talking cross-threaded. Or dirty\gritty. Just much tighter when opening and closing. Once open, it feels the same. I have two SARB's that use the same movement (059 and 021). I also had a MM300. All 3 feel the same: open and close easy.
> 
> Any insights much appreciated. This is a great watch, but I just got it form one of the good places in Japan, so if something is not quite right I want to take care of it what I can.


I dont know if this will help but when i got my spork and sumo both were tight also and somebody told me about cleaning and lubing the threads with waxed dental floss. Wrap it around the tube and floss away. It worked for me and after hitting the beach wearing one i always floss my watch.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

arkane said:


> Shogun on ISOfrane. Please excuse the poor late night indoor lighting.


Looks great on Isofrane. My Shogun just landed in Chi town today and hope to get my black,blue or green(on order) iso on it this week.


----------



## Canada Jones (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice looking watch. My dad always like Seiko. I owned several over the years and been happy with their quality.


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Trying different strap options, 3 ring Zulu, I like the blend of inexpensive nylon strap to a decent watch


----------



## sooner76 (Aug 26, 2008)

The Shogun ticks all the boxes: Lightweight and super comfortable, perfect size for an average wrist, highly readable dial, great lume. I think this one has the potential to be a long-term keeper.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Hoppyjr said:


> View attachment 1218274


You're killing me Ed...I think you have single handly created this Shogun virus......I think I'm infected:-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Glad to help my friend 

Actually, a few guys came before me (Dennis Smith, Arkane, Thieuster, and Cubbiepants - sorry if I missed anyone) and their pics really had me falling hard for the Shogun. I just liked it and have been happily infecting anyone who listens or views my posts :-d

It's a fantastic watch and really did get a bit of a bad start, but those who have had it will surely agree that it's special.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hoppyjr said:


> View attachment 1218274


Hoppy could you tell me what Nato strap is on your Shogun in this picture?


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

sooner76 said:


> The Shogun ticks all the boxes: Lightweight and super comfortable, perfect size for an average wrist, highly readable dial, great lume.


Agreed on all points. Still loving this watch, it's definitely a keeper for me.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Hoppyjr said:


> View attachment 1218274


Looks good on the green NATO.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

nervexpro55 said:


> Hoppy could you tell me what Nato strap is on your Shogun in this picture?


This one is the OD Green Maratac NATO. Some of my photos show NATO's from Jay at NATOSTRAPCO

Both rock


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Shogun IN THE HOUSEEEEE......

Green Iso IN THE HOUSEEE......


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrad nerv, I know the waiting sucks, at least for me.


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

I've had my Shogun for a couple months nows and haven't paid much attention to accuracy — that's not really why we were these automatic watches, right?

However, after finally checking it against atomic time, the SBDC007 has impressed me. Over the last three days, my Shogun has gained just one second. Not bad!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Not bad? That's freaking terrific!

I like automatics because you never have to worry that your watch will die on you in the middle of the day. Actually had that happen to me with two different quartz watches in the last 3 years. That's just annoying. Mechanical watches can be quite accurate.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Dr_Fierce (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm seriously considering this for my first serious watch purchase. My one reservation is that my wrists are on the small side (6.75") although somewhat flat. There seems to be some controversy about how the similarly sized Sumo rides on smaller wrists. I was considering a Sumo for awhile but I like the proportions of the Shogun better. If you have a similarly sized writs let me know what you think, and if you could provide a picture, that would be so helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

Dr_Fierce said:


> I'm seriously considering this for my first serious watch purchase. My one reservation is that my wrists are on the small side (6.75") although somewhat flat. There seems to be some controversy about how the similarly sized Sumo rides on smaller wrists. I was considering a Sumo for awhile but I like the proportions of the Shogun better. If you have a similarly sized writs let me know what you think, and if you could provide a picture, that would be so helpful. Thanks.


I have a narrow wrist, about 6.5" and relatively flat. I think it looks and wears great, no regrets at all about how it fits my wrist.

The Shogun was my first serious (>$500) watch purchase and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## sooner76 (Aug 26, 2008)

Shogun lume!


----------



## Dr_Fierce (Aug 28, 2013)

Blade and Flame said:


> I have a narrow wrist, about 6.5" and relatively flat. I think it looks and wears great, no regrets at all about how it fits my wrist.
> 
> The Shogun was my first serious (>$500) watch purchase and I couldn't be happier.


Thanks so much. Would you mind posting a picture?

Also, one follow up question: the clasp looks long. Did you have any problems situating it on your wrist?


----------



## sooner76 (Aug 26, 2008)

Dr_Fierce said:


> I'm seriously considering this for my first serious watch purchase. My one reservation is that my wrists are on the small side (6.75") although somewhat flat. There seems to be some controversy about how the similarly sized Sumo rides on smaller wrists. I was considering a Sumo for awhile but I like the proportions of the Shogun better.


IMO the Shogun wears small, and being titanium it's super light and comfortable. Much different watch than the Sumo in many ways. You shouldn't have any fit issues.

Edit: Just noticed that a nearly new Shogun popped up on the sales forum today. Go for it.


----------



## Sergi0 (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I just found this official shogun thread. I just bought my Seiko Shogun yesterday and waiting for it in the mail. All of the pictures on this thread really gets me excited. I keep hearing how its a great mix between the sumo and the MM300. I havent handled any of the watches as I am here in Canada and no stores have them. I hope all of my expectations are met, especially since most of the posts say that you have to handle the watch to get a good idea of the quality. 

Anyways I will post some pictures of the watch when I get the chance.


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

SergiO- I do believe you are going to really like the shogun.


----------



## Sumgai (Feb 26, 2013)

Received mine on Monday and it has been on my wrist ever since. The titanium bracelet is very comfortable and lightweight. No regrets whatsoever buying the Shogun. Makes me wonder what Seiko can do for an encore to the current Shogun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Just joined the club!


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

Sumgai said:


> Nice! The Shogun's getting very serious consideration as my 2014 watch selection


Same here.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Congrats Matt!


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## seikomd (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## seikomd (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Jim13x (Aug 30, 2013)

I just started wearing watches again after a long hiatus. Thanks to WUS I discovered the the Shogun and I'm in love.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

Dr_Fierce said:


> Thanks so much. Would you mind posting a picture?
> 
> Also, one follow up question: the clasp looks long. Did you have any problems situating it on your wrist?


Just posted a new photos thread here, I hope this helps if you haven't already made a decision:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/[pics]-wristshots-seiko-sbdc007-shogun-small-wrist-6-5-a-926425.html

No problems at all with the clasp, the Shogun is extremely comfortable.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm in the club (watch has arrived at my place) but no pics yet, since it's my birthday present to myself... and my birthday is in 9 days ! 
I must confess that upon receiving the parcel I did open it and check that the watch was as beautiful in the metal than in the pics (actually it looks even better, I think!) and that it worked (surprisingly enough it was actually ticking right from the box, so the movements during transportation had been enough to wind it a bit!).

Can't wait to have it at my wrist. I'm a fan of all things titanium (watches, knives, fountain pens... ) and the diashield really comes as a big bonus in this one... I never really understood why many were criticizing its price, OK it's much more than the sumo, but the case in brightz + diashield more than explains it... And fit and finish seem better. Only thing they share is the size (more or less) and the movement.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Congrats and don't wait, strap that baby on!


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

Just gave my brother a Seiko SBDC007 for his birthday. I bought it months ago, so it was nice to finally see his reaction. I think that the Shogun has another fan. 

Not a bad way to enter the world of mechanical dive watches!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Hoppyjr said:


> Congrats and don't wait, strap that baby on!


Well, being serious and all, I did wait for the actual date of my B'day, yesterday. But now, it's on my wrist, and it'll certainly stay there for quite some time! It's so light, comfortable, looking superb but in a rather subdued way. Top !

Gotta get a nice drink to doubly celebrate, my birthday and my joining the Shogun owners' club!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Pakz said:


> Well, being serious and all, I did wait for the actual date of my B'day, yesterday. But now, it's on my wrist, and it'll certainly stay there for quite some time! It's so light, comfortable, looking superb but in a rather subdued way. Top !
> 
> Gotta get a nice drink to doubly celebrate, my birthday and my joining the Shogun owners' club!


Shogun + booze = a very good day.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, it sure was...
And I'll get another glass of Lagavulin very soon... the Shogun still on my wrist. Throw in some good music and a fine book, you're in heaven!


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

Pakz said:


> And I'll get another glass of Lagavulin very soon... the Shogun still on my wrist.


Islay scotch and the Shogun, cannot argue with that pair.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah.
To celebrate again a nice (or at least I believe it so) picture of my Shogun on the wrist!


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Giving this thread a bump as I just picked up my second Shogun in 3 months. Will not be selling this one as quickly as the last. Can't get over how comfortable it is. No pics of the new one but these should do.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Love mine so far! Its the right-size of big, so comfortable, and works well with bracelet and NATO. Lume is very good, and the hands matches the watch very well.


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Well after much lusting, I finally ordered one from Chino ... on its way !!


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

Arco10 said:


> Well after much lusting, I finally ordered one from Chino ... on its way !!


Congrats. You'll love the Shogun.

I also ordered one of my SBDC007s from Chino and the service was excellent.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

Great great watch,
I wear at MM SBDB001 and my son have a Shogun, and every time I try it on 
the watch blow me away, it is just so well build and comfi to wear.


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

I just got mine for a week and I can't put it off. This is the most beautiful propex in my opinion


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

I am sure your brother will be one happy guy ... great gift !!!



Blade and Flame said:


> Congrats. You'll love the Shogun.
> 
> I also ordered one of my SBDC007s from Chino and the service was excellent.


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

Arco10 said:


> I am sure your brother will be one happy guy ... great gift !!!


He wears his Shogun every day, which makes me very happy.

I've been wearing my SBDC007 exclusively for the last five months and I love it.

Hope yours arrives soon, you're going to enjoy it.


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Shogun now in my possession ... and I don't see that ever changing !!!
Cannot say enough about this watch !!
It has been on my wrist for 6 days now, and it is 6 seconds fast in that time frame, and the most comfortable watch I own.
This could turn into my favorite Seiko, I finally know what all the fuss is about !!

Now a few pics







My Prospex Trio


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

^ congrats Arco


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Killer trio:-!


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

Arco10 said:


> Shogun now in my possession ... and I don't see that ever changing !!!
> Cannot say enough about this watch !!
> It has been on my wrist for 6 days now, and it is 6 seconds fast in that time frame, and the most comfortable watch I own.
> This could turn into my favorite Seiko, I finally know what all the fuss is about !!
> ...


Glad to hear you're enjoying the Shogun! Now I think your Prospex trifecta is complete.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Beautiful collection.



Arco10 said:


> Shogun now in my possession ... and I don't see that ever changing !!!
> Cannot say enough about this watch !!
> It has been on my wrist for 6 days now, and it is 6 seconds fast in that time frame, and the most comfortable watch I own.
> This could turn into my favorite Seiko, I finally know what all the fuss is about !!
> ...


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I really wish I found this watch before I purchased the Sumo, it seems to solve any issues I had with the Sumo, but with the same movement is it worth double the price? And would the Ti feel cheap and tinny, the Sumo feels stout and I like that.

Can someone provide a reason for me NOT to sell my Sumo and buy this watch?


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I really wish I found this watch before I purchased the Sumo, it seems to solve any issues I had with the Sumo, but with the same movement is it worth double the price? And would the Ti feel cheap and tinny, the Sumo feels stout and I like that.
> 
> Can someone provide a reason for me NOT to sell my Sumo and buy this watch?


I had a Sumo and flipped for a MM300. I know a lot of people like the look of the Sumo, but to me it never said "diver" like the MM300. The oversized numerals on the bezel, the bezel itself flared out and sunk into the case, and the 12 o'clock marker (and the original nick name for the Sumo that it inspired). Apart from those purely subjective aspects, the Sumo is a nicely made watch with a good movement inside.

But the Shogun, well that's a diver. It looks like a classic diver to me, and is a real "little brother" to the MM300. I flipped the MM300 for a Shogun, and it's my favorite watch. First, I've owned Titanium watches in the past, and agree that they can be tinny and too light. The Shogun, while light in weight, is like no other TT watch I have every had. The treatment they give it to harden the surface is amazing. I have been wearing mine as daily wear for about 6 months now, and there are no scratches or marks anywhere. Even my MM300, and my SARB059, have small signs of wear on the clasp and on the case. You know, those hair line scratches only you can see. There are none on the Shogun.

You could look at the difference in price as just the case cost. There is a lot of solid TT in the case and bracelet, not just plating or a hollow parts. I'm not an expert, but I'd hazard a guess that the metal cost alone justifies the cost difference. When you add in the treatment and that it really works, the trade up looks better. Then the subjective part. If you like the look of the Sumo, then given the quality of the watch itself, it's a steal. But if the look doesn't work for you, the Sumo becomes something else.

To me, the Sumo is like that discounted model of something you find at an outlet store. It's made by the same designer or manufacture of a high desirable brand, it's at a good discount, but it's an odd variation of the model that made this design so desirable in the first place. So you're trying to convince yourself you like it just as much, but somehow deep down you know the reason this version is at the outlet in the first place is because it didn't sell at full price because it just missed the mark somehow. Like if you really wanted a Rolex Sub, black or blue, and one day at some outlet found a Sub at a big discount, BUT the bezel was purple and twice as thick as the normal one, with the edges square and not rounded, the face was bright green, and the lume was pink. Sure, its got the same case and movement, but ...


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

nepatriot said:


> I had a Sumo and flipped for a MM300. I know a lot of people like the look of the Sumo, but to me it never said "diver" like the MM300. The oversized numerals on the bezel, the bezel itself flared out and sunk into the case, and the 12 o'clock marker (and the original nick name for the Sumo that it inspired). Apart from those purely subjective aspects, the Sumo is a nicely made watch with a good movement inside.
> 
> But the Shogun, well that's a diver. It looks like a classic diver to me, and is a real "little brother" to the MM300. I flipped the MM300 for a Shogun, and it's my favorite watch. First, I've owned Titanium watches in the past, and agree that they can be tinny and too light. The Shogun, while light in weight, is like no other TT watch I have every had. The treatment they give it to harden the surface is amazing. I have been wearing mine as daily wear for about 6 months now, and there are no scratches or marks anywhere. Even my MM300, and my SARB059, have small signs of wear on the clasp and on the case. You know, those hair line scratches only you can see. There are none on the Shogun.
> 
> ...


I"m definitely up in the air, I'm wearing my Sumo today and I what I tend to like about it _is_ the recessed bezel, low profile, polished portions of the case. I don't dive anymore (unless desk diving counts), so it gets most of its duty at work and rotates in nicely. I know the Sumo bezel gets a lot of criticism but I never had an issue with it at all. My biggest gripe is the 20mm lug width, I swear the links I removed from the band of my Sumo are the same size as the links I took off my SARB035 with a 37.5mm case. The width looks fine from the top, but from the side is does look a bit disproportionate. Not bad, just would look better if the bracelet went from 22mm -- 20mm.

When people say "classic diver" I tend to think that means "Rolex Sub Homage". The thing that I liked best about the Sumo was the original design and being really removed from the "classic diver" genre.

That Seiko Ti Shogun is damn nice though, I just wish I could feel one in person because I tend to not like overly light tinny feeling watches. I like the heft of the Sumo and the Sumo is probably the most comfortable watch I own, it's low profile fits nicely under shirt sleeves too.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I"m definitely up in the air, I'm wearing my Sumo today and I what I tend to like about it _is_ the recessed bezel, low profile, polished portions of the case. I don't dive anymore (unless desk diving counts), so it gets most of its duty at work and rotates in nicely. I know the Sumo bezel gets a lot of criticism but I never had an issue with it at all. My biggest gripe is the 20mm lug width, I swear the links I removed from the band of my Sumo are the same size as the links I took off my SARB035 with a 37.5mm case. The width looks fine from the top, but from the side is does look a bit disproportionate. Not bad, just would look better if the bracelet went from 22mm -- 20mm.
> 
> When people say "classic diver" I tend to think that means "Rolex Sub Homage". The thing that I liked best about the Sumo was the original design and being really removed from the "classic diver" genre.
> 
> ...


So much of this comes down to subjective opinions. Sounds like most of the things you like about your Sumo are things that I didn't like about mine. Your only issue seems to be the lug width. I have found that watches like most other mechanical things in life are all about trade offs. If your "con" list has only 1 thing, that may be your answer.

The Shogun is a completely different watch in style and appearance. The case edges are sharp and angular to the Sumo's rounded curves. The Shogun has indeed been called a Sub homage, and in that regard resembles many of the classic divers from Seiko and others. The Sumo is unique in style. What makes the Shogun unique is not how it looks, but what it's made of. And it sounds like that is a negative on your list.

Having owned a Sumo, MM300, and Shogun, here are some observation about how people react to these watches. At a glance most assume the Shogun it a Sub or other pricy European diver; everyone who's attention it has caught at first glance seems initially impressed for that reason; if they ask about it, everyone dismisses it when they see it's just a Seiko, assuming it's a $150 watch.

No one confuses the Sumo with a European watch, or seems to be surprised it's a Seiko. Most also assume after finding out its just a Seiko that it's a cheap watch; but put it in their hands and you can see the confusion set in, which sometimes leads to a discussion about different lines of Seiko watches for the JDM, and their high quality, etc. This does not happen with the Shogun: no one seems interested after you tell them its a Seiko.

The MM300 gets the most notice, and when you tell people its a Seiko, many are surprised. When people who like watches hold it, they often can't conceal their surprise, or that they are impressed, especially Swiss watch snobs. Every once in a while someone who knows watches knows about the MM300 , and is excited to see a live one.

That once happened a senior management dinner, where my boss was anxious to show off his new $7,000 Swiss watch and gain some brownie points with the our CEO, and the CEO of a client company, who were both watch collectors with multiple $20,000 watches in their collections. Although they were polite, it was clear that these two CEO's were not big fans of my boss's new toy (the manufacturer). My boss then offered up that I have just bought a new watch, so I politely said it's just a Seiko, and pulled back my sleeve for quick look. One of the CEO's, who collects divers, immediately asked if that was a MM300, and asked to see it. He was openly excited, and as he examined it spent 15 minutes or so describing it, how it is made, Grand Seiko, etc.

I found the MM300 to be more comfortable on the wrist compared to the Sumo, even though it is taller and heavier. I never like the way the Sumo wore on my wrist. I liked the BFK better, for a heavy watch. The Shogun I like for the exact reason you don't: it's so light you forget its there. Is also a low profile watch.

I'd say if you are looking for something more than the Sumo, the MM300 may be your grail, not the Shogun.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Yeah it's tough, all 3 have flaws to me, for the Sumo it's the long lugs, stamped clasp, and thin bracelet, the MM300 it's the 20mm bracelet on a 44mm case, and the Shogun it's the monster hands and too "buttoned up" sub homage look, it's a little vanilla to me.

But there are parts of all three I really love too, and certainly better than anything else at their respective price points. Tough call, I'll probably stick with the Sumo for now, but the MM300 and Shogun are probably inevitable. The Shogun I imagine is one of the watches you need to see in person and I would probably love it on my wrist.


----------



## zeikphur (Feb 18, 2011)

Loving this thread. If anyone wanna let their orange shogun go, do kindly PM me to discuss lol


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Yeah it's tough, all 3 have flaws to me, for the Sumo it's the long lugs, stamped clasp, and thin bracelet, the MM300 it's the 20mm bracelet on a 44mm case, and the Shogun it's the monster hands and too "buttoned up" sub homage look, it's a little vanilla to me.
> 
> But there are parts of all three I really love too, and certainly better than anything else at their respective price points. Tough call, I'll probably stick with the Sumo for now, but the MM300 and Shogun are probably inevitable. The Shogun I imagine is one of the watches you need to see in person and I would probably love it on my wrist.


If you mean lug tip to lug tip (not width for the band size), the Shogun is a lad longer than the Sumo. My guess would be the MM300 is going to light your fire. If you really like the Sumo and don't like what the Shogun looks like in pictures, and don't care for TT, my guess is live and in person your feelings won't change. The MM300 has that uniqueness that the Shogun does not have, at least in appearance. Good luck!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Anybody interested in selling, please PM me.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Had the chance to try on a Shogun recently, and I have been lusting for it ever since.

(Forgive the poor pic)









Can anyone verify that the Shogun is indeed out of production? I have tried to read up about it, but it all seems pretty inconclusive...

By the way, @cajun1970, you can consider getting a Shogun from Amazon Japan. The price is pretty good now! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk m


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I really like the Shogun - it's just so much money 



germy_wermy said:


> Had the chance to try on a Shogun recently, and I have been lusting for it ever since.
> 
> (Forgive the poor pic)
> 
> ...


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> I really like the Shogun - it's just so much money


I know right. If it were readily available for 800, 900 (in my currency SGD), which works out to USD700 oddish, I would probably get 1 or even 2.

The prices now make it kinda hovering in no man's land. For ard half the price you can get the Sumo, and save up a little bit more (or just get slightly lucky with a small lottery) and the MM300 is yours. The only good thing is that people will think twice before getting one, and there are still a few pieces around.

So anyone can confirm that the Shogun is out of production? Still a mystery to me.

That said, it's really a very comfortable watch, mainly because of the weight. The only thing I would change is the hands. MM300 hands just takes it to the next level.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk m


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I purchased my first Shogun new for about $1200 USD and felt it was worth every penny. I believe they are hovering around $900-925 at the moment and I don't see much lower prices used. If you like the watch buy it, you will surely be pleased.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

The Shogun arrived safely today. Pics simply do not do this thing justice! Really an awesome piece! And, this one has been fitted with an AR sapphire by Jack at IWW. I see lots of wrist time coming for this one!


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

cajun1970 said:


> The Shogun arrived safely today. Pics simply do not do this thing justice! Really an awesome piece! And, this one has been fitted with an AR sapphire by Jack at IWW. I see lots of wrist time coming for this one!


More pics of the crystal please!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats on the pick up. Wear it in good health sir.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Mike.45 said:


> More pics of the crystal please!


Will post some up when I can take some good ones.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

As requested, a few pics of the crystal. These still arent the greatest pics (cell phone), but gives you an idea.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Excellent.


----------



## ArchimedesRules (Jan 15, 2014)

I bought one second hand here in Perth Australia a few days ago. I really love it. It is not only an attractive and classy watch but the low weight makes it easy to forget it is on the wrist.

The seller bought it on 22.10.13 and sold it to me after his wife bought him a 7k Rolex diver watch!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Pics?


ArchimedesRules said:


> I bought one second hand here in Perth Australia a few days ago. I really love it. It is not only an attractive and classy watch but the low weight makes it easy to forget it is on the wrist.
> 
> The seller bought it on 22.10.13 and sold it to me after his wife bought him a 7k Rolex diver watch!


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

Somehow forgot to put on my Shogun this morning. I keep feeling sudden pangs of anxiety when I periodically realize that it isn't on my wrist, but all the pictures of the SBDC007 in this thread are making me feel better.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I always feel like something is missing when I'm not wearing my watch.


----------



## ArchimedesRules (Jan 15, 2014)

Obligatory picture attached!

I submersed it at the beach today. 35C here in Perth so we parked up at the beach in the shade at Whitfords beach and went swimming. Pressure tested to 2m, 198m to go.

Diving next weekend maybe.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Great looking watch.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Jul 1, 2013)

Very nice Archimedes! I've been wanting to wear mine, but took apart the clasp and bracelet and am waiting for a marinemaster clasp delivery


----------



## ArchimedesRules (Jan 15, 2014)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Very nice Archimedes! I've been wanting to wear mine, but took apart the clasp and bracelet and am waiting for a marinemaster clasp delivery


I have a 15 year old SQ 100 Kinetic Titanium watch with a 5M43 movement in it. The clasp had one adjustment issue which was fixed easily enough by a watch maker. It has been on my wrist every day for 15 years pretty well. I think the clasp design just works and the band on the Shogun is heavier duty as the band is wider.

The MM300 clasp no doubt is bullet proof and has better adjustment.

The Shogun looks great and very is very light an easy to wear. I guess I am a fan of Titanium.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Flipped my Blumo, my SKX007 and 6309 7049 for this.










Had it for a few days now, and here are my thoughts.

Amazed at how comfortable it is, and I have been wearing it literally the whole day, except during showers. Yes, I don't take it off at night.

Was thinking of putting it on a Zulu strap, but after sizing the bracelet myself (scratched up the lugs but achievement unlocked!) with the watch kit my girlfriend got as an early Valentine's Day gift, it's comfortable enough to wear the whole day without any problems.

Watch kit from Dagaz.










While not as curvy as the Sumo, it's handsome is a classic diver way.

Performance-wise, so far it's running at -2.5 spd, very respectable.

Bonus rocketship shot! The Monster hands don't bother me much. 









Bezel works great, much easier to operate than the Sumo, but perhaps due to the nature of titanium, it sounds really loud and tinny.

Overall, really satisfied with the Shogun.

A couple of noob questions though. Would polishing Diashield titanium be the same as polishing stainless steel? Was thinking if the scratched up lugs ever bother me enough, I might try my hand at polishing.

The lugs are not brushed, so would a Cape Cod cloth, or other polishing methods (scratch remover pens, or polishing pastes, etc) work the same on titanium as stainless steel?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Coyote555 (Mar 27, 2011)

Seiko MM hands (though I might switch again to PO style hands to me the watch scream Japanese planet ocean in the case size)- 
the tail of the original minute hand bugged me, even though it fits the dial indices better,
Sapphire with blue AR
On leather for now.


----------



## CarGuyR35 (Feb 26, 2013)

Got my Shogun 2 weeks ago yesterday... With my new favorite seasonal beer


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Coyote555 said:


> Seiko MM hands (though I might switch again to PO style hands to me the watch scream Japanese planet ocean in the case size)-
> the tail of the original minute hand bugged me, even though it fits the dial indices better,
> Sapphire with blue AR
> On leather for now.


Very nice! Was thinking of the MM300 hands at well. Where did you get them?



CarGuyR35 said:


> Got my Shogun 2 weeks ago yesterday... With my new favorite seasonal beer
> 
> View attachment 1378005
> 
> View attachment 1378007


Sweet!

The watch is pretty nice too. ;p


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh, anyway, I have been trying to find the official Seiko page about Diashield but can't seem to find it. 

A little help? Sorry I am hopeless at the Search function, and using Google.


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

germy_wermy said:


> Oh, anyway, I have been trying to find the official Seiko page about Diashield but can't seem to find it.
> A little help? Sorry I am hopeless at the Search function, and using Google.


Some info about DiaShield is included within the information on 'Comfotex.' at the Seiko.jp site. 
(Just scroll down the page in this link)

Seiko Comfotex


Iirc the top-to-bottom order of the chart goes like this......
1) DiaShield Ti.
2) Stainless steel 316L.
3) Untreated Ti. (probably referring to Grade 5 Ti)
4) Seiko's proprietary High Intensity Ti/Alloy.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot everose! I found this link too.

http://www.youngad.com.tw/ourclients/seiko/c01-20030917-2.htm

There is still a page out there that talks about the Diashield technology that I still can't find though. Argh!


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you too!
I always thought two grades of DiaShield was just rumour because i could never find anything to confirm two versions. Your link finally confirms it!

I would guess the '*DIASHIELD HIC β*' is for the more active/sports/diver type pieces like Shogun etc and the '*DIASHIELD HIC α*' would be used on dressier pieces like on a Dolce that i have.

Also here is a scan from an old Prospex catalogue from (iirc) circa 2002/3/4. It seems to confirm the higher scratch resistance '*DIASHIELD HIC β*' is used for Prospex pieces.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Got it today after 1 month of waiting









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice pick-up, congrats.



tekong said:


> Got it today after 1 month of waiting
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

tekong said:


> Got it today after 1 month of waiting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Thks! Another pic of the watch









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

To everyone who has recently purchased:

Where are you buying from? Higuchi seems to have the best price, Chino says "out of stock", and Seiya is about $100 pricier than both.

Checked on Amazon and there is a seller called Hello Watch who appears to be reputable, plus Amazon makes returns easy if there are problems.

What do you guys recommend? Any good/bad experiences with these sellers?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

.... And another question for those who have one:

What's the height of the Shogun on the wrist? (I don't plan on wearing it with French cuffs, but tall watches just don't work for me.)


----------



## mahkie (Aug 17, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> .... And another question for those who have one:
> 
> What's the height of the Shogun on the wrist? (I don't plan on wearing it with French cuffs, but tall watches just don't work for me.)


I don't have calipers at work with me, but the Shogun feels lower on the wrist than my SKX007 or my Sumo when I had it. I was actually pretty surprised when I found out that it technically is a 44mm watch, it seemed smaller than my other dive watches.



Toothbras said:


> To everyone who has recently purchased:
> 
> Where are you buying from? Higuchi seems to have the best price, Chino says "out of stock", and Seiya is about $100 pricier than both.
> 
> ...


Higuchi is out of the Shogun and will tell you its discontinued when you email them. I ended up just buying on ebay for ~$1000. If you have time to fuss with it, you can use Amazon Japan to get the best price and have it forwarded using tenso.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

mahkie said:


> I don't have calipers at work with me, but the Shogun feels lower on the wrist than my SKX007 or my Sumo when I had it. I was actually pretty surprised when I found out that it technically is a 44mm watch, it seemed smaller than my other dive watches.
> 
> Higuchi is out of the Shogun and will tell you its discontinued when you email them. I ended up just buying on ebay for ~$1000. If you have time to fuss with it, you can use Amazon Japan to get the best price and have it forwarded using tenso.


Thanks!! Just to clarify, Amazon Japan will ship to America? Do you have any idea of how long it takes?

The one I saw was on Amazon.com, didn't even think to check the Japanese site


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> .... And another question for those who have one:
> 
> What's the height of the Shogun on the wrist? (I don't plan on wearing it with French cuffs, but tall watches just don't work for me.)


Seiya indicates that the thickness of the Shogun is 13.3mm. My Sumo is also 13.3mm and sits approximately a 1/2" off my wrist.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, guys.

It's appreciated.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Toothbras said:


> Thanks!! Just to clarify, Amazon Japan will ship to America? Do you have any idea of how long it takes?
> 
> The one I saw was on Amazon.com, didn't even think to check the Japanese site


I don't have a shogun but I did receive my sumo bought from Amazon a few days ago. The retailer was Akiba I believe, and it was really fast. Took 3 days from order placed to deliver in the US, 3 days in US customs, and another day to my doorstep. So give or take a week, depending on time spent in US customs (I've heard of people waiting for a couple weeks for things to clear customs).


----------



## pyu (Feb 23, 2011)

I got mine from Seiya. Had to resize the bracelet with the help of an iPhone SIM card tool, and have been wearing it through the weekend. It sits very well on my wrist, and is very comfortable which I personally think is very good indicator of what the designers of the watch were trying to aim for.

Disclaimer: I switched from a massive 47mm Steinhart Nav-B Chrono to this, so I personally think it is rather small. Some people might disagree with me. Heh.


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

We have conflicting evidence, Shogun is still listed on Japaneese official web page.Katsu San is saying that hi will not stock them any more.So I pulled the trigger too through rakuten it cost me ¥84000.


----------



## Second Tier (Dec 31, 2013)

Wizard of Oz said:


> We have conflicting evidence, Shogun is still listed on Japaneese official web page.Katsu San is saying that hi will not stock them any more.So I pulled the trigger too through rakuten it cost me ¥84000.


I did this as well last night -- 88,200 JPY (~$890 USD) after taxes and free shipping from Japan to USA! Don't think the used Shoguns going for $850-900 in WUS sale forum will move at that price point if the Rakuten word spreads!


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

Must be a same seller Seikos3,it took them 3 days to send me a pay-pal details.Cant wait to arrive.


----------



## Second Tier (Dec 31, 2013)

Wizard of Oz said:


> Must be a same seller Seikos3,it took them 3 days to send me a pay-pal details.Cant wait to arrive.


Yup, that's them. They were pretty fast for my order -- ordered on Tues, PayPal request on Weds, preparing shipment email on Thurs. Hopefully I'll get an EMS tracking number before the weekend!


----------



## bombus c (Jan 28, 2013)

one for the MM and one for the Shogun thread ;-)


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Shogun + NATO = perfect Friday evening "chill" watch...


----------



## mocapitane (Jul 24, 2011)

I picked one up from rakuten as well.it didn't take long to arrive but there was a small problem with the clasp not closing. After several days of emails going back and forth, i gave up and took it to a local watchmaker who made a minor adjustment free of charge.
It was difficult to communicate with them. I even sent some photos, but no real help.
I' m lucky the rest of the watch was fine, otherwise i'm not too sure what i could have done. In future, i think i will stick to the popular sellers that are mentioned on the seiko forum and happily pay a little more in the event i need something resolved.
Other than that, this is an excellent looking watch that i have not been able to take off my wrist.
It has a classic style with modern features as well.
I have never owned a titanium watch before and wasnt sure what to expect. It does feel lighter than what i'm used too, but it gives it a balanced feel when worn on the wrist and doesn't slide around as much on my wrist. Very comfortable indeed. One of the features that really appealed to me were the hands, even though some people have expressed concern. It's funny, I originally started looking at high end swiss divers, but settled on this in the end and have no regrets.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

mocapitane said:


> I picked one up from rakuten as well.it didn't take long to arrive but there was a small problem with the clasp not closing. After several days of emails going back and forth, i gave up and took it to a local watchmaker who made a minor adjustment free of charge.
> It was difficult to communicate with them. I even sent some photos, but no real help.
> I' m lucky the rest of the watch was fine, otherwise i'm not too sure what i could have done. In future, i think i will stick to the popular sellers that are mentioned on the seiko forum and happily pay a little more in the event i need something resolved.
> Other than that, this is an excellent looking watch that i have not been able to take off my wrist.
> ...


I would stick with Higuchi. I can't imagine his price being more than Rakuten when you figure that he includes shipping with his cost, Let's say, as an example, I paid $460 for a Sumo from Higuchi and the same watch costs $440 from Rakuten but would have to pay shipping from Rakuten. Is it reasonable to think that the cost for shipping would be right around $20? If so, the watches end up being the same price but you get the outstanding customer service when you purchase from Higuchi.


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear bad experience from Rakuten seller,I got three watches from them and I got excellent service different sellers,Katsu San Higutchi don't stock them any more hi is excellent person and seller, I got my SARB from him.


----------



## DavidB1191 (Oct 27, 2008)

LOVE my Shogun!!
It doesn't jump out at you, but it does grow on you. Just a great watch.
I picked up a Hirsch Hornback strap, here it is
Dave


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice combo - congrats.


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks nice on a strap.My one should be here tomorrow or on Friday can't wait.


----------



## pyu (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's another shot of the Shogun.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmm, me like. I guess any additional Sumos will have to take a backseat to either a Shogun or a MM300.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

rosborn said:


> Hmm, me like. I guess any additional Sumos will have to take a backseat to either a Shogun or a MM300.


I have found that the addition of my Shogun has not resulted in diminished attraction to my 2 Sumos. I think it is because they are very different watches. I suspect that the addition of a MM300 would cause me to loose interest in the Sumos because they are much more similar to each other.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

jasontking said:


> I have found that the addition of my Shogun has not resulted in diminished attraction to my 2 Sumos. I think it is because they are very different watches. I suspect that the addition of a MM300 would cause me to loose interest in the Sumos because they are much more similar to each other.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You are probably right about that. I was just thinking out loud and the words magically appeared on the forum. For what it's worth, the MM300 is not really a grail of mine. If it happens sometime in the distant future it would be cool. If it never happens I won't lose any sleep. Now, the Shogun is something I am definitely interested in. It has the look of a classic diver and is made of titanium. I have heard that it is very light, durable and comfortable. The Sumo, on the other hand, is unique. No other diver really looks like it. I am waiting for a black Sumo to arrive from Higuchi and it should be in my hot little hands in a couple of days. I want a Shogun. There is nothing about it not to like. Right now, the only thing holding me back is the price. I don't consider the price to be outrageous by any means. I just don't have that laying around right now and I refuse to put a watch on a credit card. So, probably by the end of the year. But...that orange Sumo is speaking to me as well.


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

rosborn said:


> You are probably right about that. I was just thinking out loud and the words magically appeared on the forum. For what it's worth, the MM300 is not really a grail of mine. If it happens sometime in the distant future it would be cool. If it never happens I won't lose any sleep. Now, the Shogun is something I am definitely interested in. It has the look of a classic diver and is made of titanium. I have heard that it is very light, durable and comfortable. The Sumo, on the other hand, is unique. No other diver really looks like it. I am waiting for a black Sumo to arrive from Higuchi and it should be in my hot little hands in a couple of days. I want a Shogun. There is nothing about it not to like. Right now, the only thing holding me back is the price. I don't consider the price to be outrageous by any means. I just don't have that laying around right now and I refuse to put a watch on a credit card. So, probably by the end of the year. But...that orange Sumo is speaking to me as well.[/QUOTE. Maby you won't have time by the end of the year for Shogun,my one arrived yesterday and I can't take it of the wrist.Katsu San don't stock them any more,they still on Seiko Japan website but it looks like they are discontinued.I was after Sumo but in this case didn't want to miss out on Shogun so I sold two watches and I have another on E-Buy.I just got few months back my SARB 021 while they been available after discontinuation guess out what happened,they now selling on E-Buy for twice or triple as much.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

It looks like it is the high time to get one before they are all really gone I have Stowa Prodiver but haven't been wearing it at all. It's great, keeps time perfectly but its "industrial" German look hasn't been growing on me. Since acquiring Blumo last year, I've been wearing it most of the time and Seiko JDM models are growing on me. 

So I guess, Stowa's gotta go soon and make someone else happy...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I need a SBDC001/SBDC007 side by side comparison photo.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Has anyone re-lumed the MM300 hands to match the stock shogun lume? I feel like I would be nitpicky if I swapped the hands and the lume didn't match. Also, are any other hands available to swap? 

Also, I dont think its fair to compare the MM300 to the shogun. The shogun is titanium and likely a lot more comfortable. The titanium marinemaster costs a whole lot more than the shogun.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, I just did what I said I wasn't going to do. I just ordered a Shogun from Seiya with my AMEX. I panicked. Higuchi is sold out and Katsu said they will not be carrying them anymore. I suppose getting one before they are all GONE is as good of an excuse as any, right?


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I love this watch I just can't get over the Monster hands, I know it would drive me up a wall.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

rosborn said:


> Well, I just did what I said I wasn't going to do. I just ordered a Shogun from Seiya with my AMEX. I panicked. Higuchi is sold out and Katsu said they will not be carrying them anymore. I suppose getting one before they are all GONE is as good of an excuse as any, right?


Congratulations!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

rosborn said:


> Well, I just did what I said I wasn't going to do. I just ordered a Shogun from Seiya with my AMEX. I panicked. Higuchi is sold out and Katsu said they will not be carrying them anymore. I suppose getting one before they are all GONE is as good of an excuse as any, right?


Probably a good move. In a year or two when they are hard to come by it will hold its value very well. As it is there are almost no auto titanium divers currently being produced under $1000, other than the Orient M-force and that one ugly little citizen. The Ti Certina Diver and Seiko Samurai are gone and soon the Shogun will be too.



Mike_Dowling said:


> I love this watch I just can't get over the Monster hands, I know it would drive me up a wall.


swap them! its a Seiko after all. Its too great of a platform to pass up.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

DerangedGoose said:


> Probably a good move. In a year or two when they are hard to come by it will hold its value very well. As it is there are almost no auto titanium divers currently being produced under $1000, other than the Orient M-force and that one ugly little citizen. The Ti Certina Diver and Seiko Samurai are gone and soon the Shogun will be too.


Seiya has them for $1008. Apparently Higuchi had them for $920. That's a mute point now because he doesn't have any more stock and it looks like Seiko is discontinuing the Shogun. It a great looking watch with a solid movement (despite what some others will say) and I am happily awaiting it's arrival. I assume it has the same pin/collar bracelet system that the Sumo does?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

jasontking said:


> I have found that the addition of my Shogun has not resulted in diminished attraction to my 2 Sumos. I think it is because they are very different watches. I suspect that the addition of a MM300 would cause me to loose interest in the Sumos because they are much more similar to each other.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Jason,

Please post a picture of you Shogun next to one of your Sumos so I can get a size comparison. I think the dial measurements are pretty similar, right?

Rob


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

rosborn said:


> Seiya has them for $1008. Apparently Higuchi had them for $920. That's a mute point now because he doesn't have any more stock and it looks like Seiko is discontinuing the Shogun. It a great looking watch with a solid movement (despite what some others will say) and I am happily awaiting it's arrival. I assume it has the same pin/collar bracelet system that the Sumo does?


There is a rakuten seller offering them for $875 plus shipping: Rakuten: Seiko ProspEx divers Cuba automatic winding watch divers watch black SBDC007- Shopping Japanese products from Japan


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Can anyone make sense of the ratcheting clasp situation? I found a post saying that the SNDA59 clasp is the same as the MM300 clasp:

http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japa...iko-s-own-alternative-marinemaster-clasp.html

However, I have found other posts saying that there are two clasps, one marked "Stainless" and one marked "stainless + Titanium". The poster said they were both the same because the one marked with titanium was referring to titanium contained within the bracelet of the watch it is supposed to go with, not within the clasp itself. He mentioned that both clasps, though marked differently, weighed the same and had the same dimensions.

When you read about the MM300, it is cited as being contructed of steel. This means the clasp would obviously be steel as well. However, the MM600 is made of titanium and this, by my assumption, would be the clasp to get for the shogun. However, this post here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/mm-ratchet-clasp-where-price-885438-2.html#post6527293

Says that the one marked as "stainless + titanium" IS in fact manufactured of titanium and IS the one from the MM600

Can someone who has done a clasp swap/mod comment? I am keen on ratcheting extensions for wear during hot summer weather, but I dont want to add extra weight to the shogun by adding a steel clasp.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

rosborn said:


> Seiya has them for $1008. Apparently Higuchi had them for $920. That's a mute point now because he doesn't have any more stock and it looks like Seiko is discontinuing the Shogun. It a great looking watch with a solid movement (despite what some others will say) and I am happily awaiting it's arrival. I assume it has the same pin/collar bracelet system that the Sumo does?


In the same boat here I got a little 'spooked' by the 'discontinued' rumors, so I pulled a trigger on one, too. The MM300 will have to wait...


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I had the ratchet clasp that was marked "Stainless + Titanium" as a mod for my Sumo bracelet. The clasp itself is all stainless but really does not weigh much at all. The clasps are probably the 4A291JT-Bk that was made for the Seiko SNDA59 that has titanium carbon nitride coated bezel and push buttons.



DerangedGoose said:


> Can anyone make sense of the ratcheting clasp situation? I found a post saying that the SNDA59 clasp is the same as the MM300 clasp:
> 
> http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japa...iko-s-own-alternative-marinemaster-clasp.html
> 
> ...


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> I had the ratchet clasp that was marked "Stainless + Titanium" as a mod for my Sumo bracelet. The clasp itself is all stainless but really does not weigh much at all. The clasps are probably the 4A291JT-Bk that was made for the Seiko SNDA59 that has titanium carbon nitride coated bezel and push buttons.


Is it noticeably different in tone from the titanium on the Shogun? People are also saying it is bulky/uncomfortable, did you share that opinion?


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I have not owned a Shogun yet so cannot say; I had the clasp fitted to a Sumo bracelet. I found the clasp to be very comfortable and the extension extremely useful if your wrist swells during the day as mine tend to do.



DerangedGoose said:


> Is it noticeably different in tone from the titanium on the Shogun? People are also saying it is bulky/uncomfortable, did you share that opinion?


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess what I was trying to convey is that the "Stainless + Titanium" refers to the watch head and not the composition of the clasp.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

rosborn said:


> Jason,
> 
> Please post a picture of you Shogun next to one of your Sumos so I can get a size comparison. I think the dial measurements are pretty similar, right?
> 
> Rob


Here you go. I included an extra one just to show off. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a 6.75 inch wrist and find the extension clasp very comfortable. It is useful to adjust it a click larger as needed throughout the day for comfort. It is a useful addition. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

jasontking said:


> Here you go. I included an extra one just to show off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My understanding is that the dials of the Shogun and Sumo are basically the same diameter, the Shogun may be a slight bit smaller, but that the lug to lug distance on the Shogun is shorter than that on a Sumo. Am I correct in my understanding? Seiya calls out the dial diameter of both watches as 44mm (excluding crown).


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

The Shogun wears close to the wrist. Due to the extreme light weight it is really hard to say if it wears smaller due to weight or size. I can say with certainty that if you are comfortable with the size of a Sumo, the Shogun will not wear or feel larger. The lightness is hard to appreciate until you hold one and wear it. It feels cheap at first because you are expecting it to weigh twice what it does.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

jasontking said:


> I have a 6.75 inch wrist and find the extension clasp very comfortable. It is useful to adjust it a click larger as needed throughout the day for comfort. It is a useful addition.


Did you get the steel MM300 one? How much was it? Does the color match the titanium?


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I ordered the SNDA59 ratcheting clasp through Rob at Monster Watches for 50 Euro (his prices went up from the 35 it use to be). The clasp on my Marine Master 300 Tuna says it is Steel and Tianium, so I can say that is not referring to the watch or bracelet. The outer portion appears to be steel. Not sure which parts are Ti. I suspect the 2 ratchet clasps are the same, but I will update all once I get it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

jasontking said:


> I ordered the SNDA59 ratcheting clasp through Rob at Monster Watches for 50 Euro (his prices went up from the 35 it use to be). The clasp on my Marine Master 300 Tuna says it is Steel and Tianium, so I can say that is not referring to the watch or bracelet. The outer portion appears to be steel. Not sure which parts are Ti. I suspect the 2 ratchet clasps are the same, but I will update all once I get it.


I didn't see it on his website, do you have to contact him directly? Harold/Yobokies quoted me over $100 US.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes, just email him with mm300 clasp in the subject. His price is net 50 euro, so the cheapest way is to "gift" the money and pay a small fee. Otherwise you will need to add about 5% I think.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

rosborn said:


> Seiya has them for $1008. Apparently Higuchi had them for $920. That's a mute point now because he doesn't have any more stock and it looks like Seiko is discontinuing the Shogun. It a great looking watch with a solid movement (despite what some others will say) and I am happily awaiting it's arrival. I assume it has the same pin/collar bracelet system that the Sumo does?


BTW, Higuchi still has them in stock, or at least can source them, but it's at $980 now... Just found out


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

*Also had a problem with the clasp*



mocapitane said:


> I picked one up from rakuten as well.it didn't take long to arrive but there was a small problem with the clasp not closing. After several days of emails going back and forth, i gave up and took it to a local watchmaker who made a minor adjustment free of charge.
> It was difficult to communicate with them. I even sent some photos, but no real help.
> I' m lucky the rest of the watch was fine, otherwise i'm not too sure what i could have done. In future, i think i will stick to the popular sellers that are mentioned on the seiko forum and happily pay a little more in the event i need something resolved.
> Other than that, this is an excellent looking watch that i have not been able to take off my wrist.
> ...


What did the jeweler do to the class to fix it? I have the same problem. I bought mine from Chino. I've purchased at least 3, maybe for watches from Chino over the years with fast and perfect service. On this one, I noticed the problem on the first day, and emailed Chino. They said to take it to Seiko USA for service. That was not what I expected. I offered to buy a new clasp, and return the one on my watch for a refund. That didn't work. On a brand new watch I expected more of an attempt to resolve the problem. "Send it to Seiko US" is basically saying it's not their problem, even though they sold me the watch a few days prior to my email.

The watch itself is great. I've had it about 1 year, and wear it almost every day. There are absolutely zero scratches on it. That amazes me, because even my MM300, and SARB059 had those almost invisible hairline scratches that accumulate in the clasp, and sides of the case, no matter how careful you are. What evert the treatment they use is, it really works.

This watch is so light I forget it's there.

The only comparison to other watches I have owned is that the jug to lug tip width longer that the Sumo, which is longer than the MM300, SARB021 or 059, or BFK that I have owned. So if you don't have a flat wrist, this can be a not so perfect fit. My wrist is 7 1/4 'ish, but not too much flat on the top. My MM30) and BFK were great fits, as was the 059 and 021. The The Shogun fits more like the Sumo in that regard.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

jasontking said:


> The Shogun wears close to the wrist. Due to the extreme light weight it is really hard to say if it wears smaller due to weight or size. I can say with certainty that if you are comfortable with the size of a Sumo, the Shogun will not wear or feel larger. The lightness is hard to appreciate until you hold one and wear it. It feels cheap at first because you are expecting it to weigh twice what it does.


On the contrary, Jason, I like the size of the Sumo and hope the Shogun is as large, albeit lighter. 44mm watches are my sweet spot.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Finally received mine and wow. With a ratcheting clasp and sapphire crystal, this would be the king of tool watches for miles around. Im not sure why people are bothering with other divers...


----------



## mocapitane (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Also had a problem with the clasp*



nepatriot said:


> What did the jeweler do to the class to fix it? I have the same problem. I bought mine from Chino. I've purchased at least 3, maybe for watches from Chino over the years with fast and perfect service. On this one, I noticed the problem on the first day, and emailed Chino. They said to take it to Seiko USA for service. That was not what I expected. I offered to buy a new clasp, and return the one on my watch for a refund. That didn't work. On a brand new watch I expected more of an attempt to resolve the problem. "Send it to Seiko US" is basically saying it's not their problem, even though they sold me the watch a few days prior to my email.
> 
> The watch itself is great. I've had it about 1 year, and wear it almost every day. There are absolutely zero scratches on it. That amazes me, because even my MM300, and SARB059 had those almost invisible hairline scratches that accumulate in the clasp, and sides of the case, no matter how careful you are. What evert the treatment they use is, it really works.
> 
> ...


hi nepatrit. I didn't see exactly what the watchmaker did as he took it away from me. But whatever it was it was fixed in only a couple of minutes and he didn't charge me. I would suggest taking to a seiko service centre in your city if you can. Sorry I cannot be of any further help.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

DerangedGoose said:


> Finally received mine and wow. With a ratcheting clasp and sapphire crystal, this would be the king of tool watches for miles around. Im not sure why people are bothering with other divers...


Congratulations on yours. I have a ratcheting strap on the way. An AR crystal will be added some day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

I just wanted to add that the lume on this watch is amazing. It was readable in pitch black darkness after just an hour of INDOOR wear! I wore it outside for an hour this morning and when I stepped inside, the thing looked radioactive! 

I sincerely hope Seiko continues to have a reasonably priced titanium diver in their lineup because this thing is amazing. The monster hour hand goes with the 12 o clock marker, so I dont see what the big deal is.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Just popping in to say hi!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Must be a strike at EMS (Japan Post) my Shogun has been stuck in the "office of exchange" for two days.:-so|


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

^^^ I think it's common. I have had packages from Japan that was stuck at that stage for quite a while, then suddenly it appears!


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

Curious if the rumors of the Shogun being discontinued will prove to be true (sooner rather than later, that is).

Either way, I've got my daily wear Shogun and a back up.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Where did you guys have your sapphire crystals installed? I want to make sure to keep the water resistance of this watch, I plan on wearing it a fair amount this summer


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I became a member of the club today. I'll post some photos later. I had an interesting observation. The bracelet on the Shogun was shorter in length, out of the box, than the Sumo, out of the box, was. I had to remove two links on my Sumo bracelet and only one on my Shogun bracelet.

Other than that, I like everything about this watch. The classic looks are very appealing and the light weight on my wrist is incredible. The short hour hand is "interesting" and may have to be changed for a more traditional (i.e. longer) one in the future. May have to go with MM300 style hands. The hand isn't a deal breaker just... On the other hand, this is the way Seiko designed it so I may not change a thing.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

I would keep the stock hands. The hour marker matches the 12 o clock indicator very well. Also, in another thread, someone said the MM300 are a slightly different color than the indices. That may or may not be something that bugs you. Honestly I think the only mods worth making to the Shogun are a sapphire crystal and the ratcheting clasp


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

DerangedGoose said:


> Where did you guys have your sapphire crystals installed? I want to make sure to keep the water resistance of this watch, I plan on wearing it a fair amount this summer


Mine was done by Jack @ IWW. But, it was done by the previous owner. So, I don't know the turnaround time or where the sapphire was purchased. But, I do know that it serves pool/beach duty like a champ! b-)

Besides the functionality, I really love the look of the sapphire!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

DerangedGoose said:


> I would keep the stock hands. The hour marker matches the 12 o clock indicator very well. Also, in another thread, someone said the MM300 are a slightly different color than the indices. That may or may not be something that bugs you. Honestly I think the only mods worth making to the Shogun are a sapphire crystal and the ratcheting clasp


I probably will keep the stock hands. I'm not not into modding watches. It's not that the hour hand is hideous. Quite the contrary. However, it is a little on the short side. It'll just take some getting used to.


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger on my Shogun just now.

Let the wait begin, been awhile since I bought a piece in that price range, but I think this one will be totally worth it.

Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Im wondering if bezel swaps can be done, I think most seiko bezels are of a similar size, and perhaps the sumo bezel would be a drop in? A blue sumo bezel on a black faced shogun would be interesting


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Do all new Shoguns come with the 6R15C movement? I have the late 2013 production Sumo and it's dead accurate around -+1 per day and if I upgrade to the Shogun would like similar accuracy along with 50+ hour reserve.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

magbarn said:


> Do all new Shoguns come with the 6R15C movement? I have the late 2013 production Sumo and it's dead accurate around -+1 per day and if I upgrade to the Shogun would like similar accuracy along with 50+ hour reserve.


My Sumo was made in October 2013 and my Shogun was made in August 2013; so, I would assume they both use the same 6R15 movement and I would think yours would be as well.


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

rosborn said:


> My Sumo was made in October 2013 and my Shogun was made in August 2013; so, I would assume they both use the same 6R15 movement and I would think yours would be as well.


If you don't mind me asking, who was the importer that you bought it from?

EDIT: NM I see you got it from Seiya, who I've dealt with in the past. Sent an email to Higuchi, but haven't heard from him for awhile. Probably going to dump the Sumo to give the Shogun a try as it seems Seiko has a nasty habit of discontinuing watches right when we just start to really appreciate them! o|


----------



## Crazylegs (Feb 8, 2014)

I recently became a member of this venerable club and absolutely love my shogun. Here it is alongside its Sumo sister.



And another while getting my five a day...



The Shogun has exceeded all my expectations.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

magbarn said:


> If you don't mind me asking, who was the importer that you bought it from?
> 
> EDIT: NM I see you got it from Seiya, who I've dealt with in the past. Sent an email to Higuchi, but haven't heard from him for awhile. Probably going to dump the Sumo to give the Shogun a try as it seems Seiko has a nasty habit of discontinuing watches right when we just start to really appreciate them! o|


Yep, Seiya. I like Higuchi but I doubt I'll deal with him again. He's sporadic in responding to emails and it seems to take him a few days to ship his product. My Seiya transaction was seemless and shipped the morning after I placed my order. Very positive experience.

Why not keep the Sumo an the Shogun? Both are great watches and very different, despite using the same movement.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Getting more and more attached to my Shogun. On Heavy Duty NATO today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

That looks great on the Nato.



jasontking said:


> Getting more and more attached to my Shogun. On Heavy Duty NATO today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

I can see that the markers on your dial line up very well with the chapter ring. I just got my Shogun in the mail today and all of the markers line up well except for the 12 oclock one. It is as if the dial and chapter ring are aligned except the 12 oclock marker seems as is it wasn't placed perfectly center on the dial between 11 and 1. Do you think I should return it or request an exchange, or just accept it. I spent a long time saving for the watch and it is a total kill that my sumo is more aligned. :/


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Degr8n8 said:


> I can see that the markers on your dial line up very well with the chapter ring. I just got my Shogun in the mail today and all of the markers line up well except for the 12 oclock one. It is as if the dial and chapter ring are aligned except the 12 oclock marker seems as is it wasn't placed perfectly center on the dial between 11 and 1. Do you think I should return it or request an exchange, or just accept it. I spent a long time saving for the watch and it is a total kill that my sumo is more aligned. :/


Reading your post I sense that you will not be happy if you keep it. You may have to eat return shipping,

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree, thank you for the quick response. I have already contacted the seller. Right now I am contemplating a full refund or an exchange. Do you think I should try to find one with an aligned dial? Would you mind telling me where you got yours?


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I actually bought mine off the forum. You would be best to work with one of the big three, Higuchi, Chino or Seiya because they would be accustomed to this request.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Degr8n8 said:


> I can see that the markers on your dial line up very well with the chapter ring. I just got my Shogun in the mail today and all of the markers line up well except for the 12 oclock one. It is as if the dial and chapter ring are aligned except the 12 oclock marker seems as is it wasn't placed perfectly center on the dial between 11 and 1. Do you think I should return it or request an exchange, or just accept it. I spent a long time saving for the watch and it is a total kill that my sumo is more aligned. :/


Odd that all of the chapter ring marking line up except for the 12 o'clock marker. You would think that if all the others line up well the 12 o'clock one would as well. I mean, it's not like it's a pliable piece of paper or material.

Honestly, I would get full refund and then purchase from Seiya.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

I was looking at Seiya's website and he had a disclaimer saying that the chapter rings tend to be misaligned; i am not sure if that route would be the best choice. I already contacted Higuchi and he was sold out. Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Degr8n8 said:


> I was looking at Seiya's website and he had a disclaimer saying that the chapter rings tend to be misaligned; i am not sure if that route would be the best choice. I already contacted Higuchi and he was sold out. Thanks for all the responses.


I just purchased a Shogun from Seiya and the chapter ring is perfectly aligned.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

My Sumo had the bezel slightly off at 12, I would say at least 75% of Sumo's I see for sale on the forum have slightly misaligned bezels, dials, or chapter rings. I think with the sub 2K divers and Seiko it's just a crap shoot and more than not have some flaw like this. I really didn't even notice my dial being off until I sold it, it was maybe half a click and never bothered me.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

So why did you decide to sell it?


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

rosborn said:


> I just purchased a Shogun from Seiya and the chapter ring is perfectly aligned.


I got mine from Higuchi and the chapter ring is off (equivalent to maybe 0.5 seconds). All the markers are equally off but the 12 o'clock one is most readily noticeable because of the visual cues from the 12 o'clock marker. If you extend the line formed between the two triangles on the 12 o'clock marker, it does not meet the center of the mark on the chapter ring.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Degr8n8 said:


> So why did you decide to sell it?


I really don't mean to answer for Mike but he sold his Sumo to fund a MarineMaster 300M. I can't say as I blame him. Beautiful watch.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

jugnu said:


> I got mine from Higuchi and the chapter ring is off (equivalent to maybe 0.5 seconds). All the markers are equally off but the 12 o'clock one is most readily noticeable because of the visual cues from the 12 o'clock marker. If you extend the line formed between the two triangles on the 12 o'clock marker, it does not meet the center of the mark on the chapter ring.


I just looked at my Sumo, which I purchased from Higuchi, and the chapter ring is perfect on it as well. So, I'm batting 2 for 2 (Shogun and Sumo) right now. Phew! I could live with it but I'm glad I don't have to.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

My Seiko came from Seiya and everything was spot on. They actually take the initiative and point out Seiko's poor quality control as a caveat emptor and that is to be commended imo.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Degr8n8 said:


> So why did you decide to sell it?


As Rosborn said, to fund a MM300 purchase, or more accurately to lessen the sting since I already bought it before I sold the Sumo. The Sumo is a great watch, but the MM300 and Sumo are too close in appearance to keep both, maybe if I had the orange one I would keep it.

I bought my Sumo from Seiya, the bezel was half a click off, not a big deal to me, I've never actually had a watch where the bezel lined up perfectly at 12.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> My Seiko came from Seiya and everything was spot on. They actually take the initiative and point out Seiko's poor quality control as a caveat emptor and that is to be commended imo.


+1

Seiya is a little more expensive than Higuchi. I did fine with both ADs but Seiya, in my experience, is more prompt in processing the order and shipping. Every time, and I mean every time, I have purchased from Higuchi there has been a lag of a couple to few days to process and ship my order.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Agreed Higuchi usually takes an extra day to ship. But at prices typically 10% less than Seiya, I can certainly wait. Plus you always get that cute hand made origami from Higuchi staff. Cute!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

I just had an epiphany. I have a sapphire crystal for my sumo that I never installed and I have read that it is the same size as the shogun crystal. I know a local jeweler that works on watches in house and can pressure test. Does anyone here think that it would be a bad idea to take my brand new shogun there to get the sapphire crystal installed and to have them realign the dial/chapter ring while doing it and then have them pressure test? The cost should definitely be less than sending the watch back to Japan and paying up to a 10 percent restocking fee. This would be up to $100 to restock and up to $50-70 to ship back. Definitely not worth it. From what I read the crystal replacement should cost 20-40 and the pressure test 20 bucks. for a total of 40-60 bucks. Wish I thought of this earlier.....just a little uncomfortable voiding my warranty and am still unsure if the 12 oclock marker on the dial is not placed correctly or if the dial and chapter ring are out of alignment. It is really hard to tell. Again, thanks for all the feedback everyone!!!


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Degr8n8 said:


> I can see that the markers on your dial line up very well with the chapter ring. I just got my Shogun in the mail today and all of the markers line up well except for the 12 oclock one. It is as if the dial and chapter ring are aligned except the 12 oclock marker seems as is it wasn't placed perfectly center on the dial between 11 and 1. Do you think I should return it or request an exchange, or just accept it. I spent a long time saving for the watch and it is a total kill that my sumo is more aligned. :/





Mike_Dowling said:


> My Sumo had the bezel slightly off at 12, I would say at least 75% of Sumo's I see for sale on the forum have slightly misaligned bezels, dials, or chapter rings. I think with the sub 2K divers and Seiko it's just a crap shoot and more than not have some flaw like this. I really didn't even notice my dial being off until I sold it, it was maybe half a click and never bothered me.





Degr8n8 said:


> I was looking at Seiya's website and he had a disclaimer saying that the chapter rings tend to be misaligned; i am not sure if that route would be the best choice. I already contacted Higuchi and he was sold out. Thanks for all the responses.


Mine has that slightly misaligned marker as well, but I honestly dont care. This watch is so well suited to daily and rough wear. This will be my tool watch until I can afford the grail of all tool watches, a Pelagos.

Has no one bothered using Rakuten? Last I checked they were selling for $870.

Has anyone here regulated their Shogun? I think Im at +15 or so, wanna see if I can get it down more but I am afraid of compromising WR. Should I take it to a seiko servicer so they can do it on a timegrapher and reseal with pressure test?


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Can you clarify that it is just that one marker that is misaligned and not the chapter ring itself? Do you know there is a way to align a single marker.


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Should've never read this thread or looked at the pics. Got a Shogun coming in from Higuchi-san.


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

magbarn said:


> Should've never read this thread or looked at the pics. Got a Shogun coming in from Higuchi-san.


Just try to avoid watching the EMS site as I have been on it for 3 freakin' days and my Shogun hasn't even left Japan yet.

Driving me mad!!! Congrats though, stoked to finally be soon to be owner myself. Post pics, lots of them. 

***EDIT*** Cleared Customs and should be here on Monday.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Degr8n8 said:


> Can you clarify that it is just that one marker that is misaligned and not the chapter ring itself? Do you know there is a way to align a single marker.


 Pretty sure its the 12 o clock marker. It looks like its closer to the 11 marker than the 1. But the more I look at it the harder it is to tell. Maybe the dial itself is misaligned? It honestly doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Finally ordered a used one! Should get it in a couple of weeks...can't wait!

For anyone curious, it wears like 42mm but is listed in official Seiko brochures as 43.5mm.


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Seiko009 said:


> Just try to avoid watching the EMS site as I have been on it for 3 freakin' days and my Shogun hasn't even left Japan yet.
> 
> Driving me mad!!! Congrats though, stoked to finally be soon to be owner myself. Post pics, lots of them.
> 
> ***EDIT*** Cleared Customs and should be here on Monday.


Congrats!


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

I know there was talk recently about seiko discontinuing the shogun. Any clarity as to whether that is in fact the case?


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I do not think there is any definitive answer to that question. Lots of opinions and speculation though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

I wish the lugs on the Shogun had more of that "Speedmaster twist" like the Sumo lugs do


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Degr8n8 said:


> I agree, thank you for the quick response. I have already contacted the seller. Right now I am contemplating a full refund or an exchange. Do you think I should try to find one with an aligned dial? Would you mind telling me where you got yours?


Picture or it didn't happen How much misaligned? But if you are already not happy and thinking about returning it, just do it. Otherwise, it'll keep bugging you every time you look at it.

I got mine from Seiya also (great seller btw) and loving it so far. On the money accuracy (-1sec/day on avg), great looks, super light... Nothing to complain about. I actually sold my Sumo already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

I took random pictures of the dial to see if only the 12 o clock marker was misaligned. It looks like the 11 o'clock and 1 o'clock are slightly off as well but not as much as the 12. I would also like to add that all the other markers appear spot on. Please note that the angle of the photos may make it impossible to judge the severity of how misaligned the marker is. It is something that must bee seen in person. I would also like to add that I am a college student that is graduating in a month and I spent sometime saving for this watch so that I could buy it for myself as a graduation present. That's why I am being so anal about this.

I couldn't upload the photos because the resolution was too high (files too big). I made a flickr and uploaded them there. The lume shots give the best judgement. Here is my photostream. Please let me know if the link works. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/13808900565


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Degr8n8 said:


> I couldn't upload the photos because the resolution was too high (files too big). I made a flickr and uploaded them there. The lume shots give the best judgement. Here is my photostream. Please let me know if the link works.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/13808900565


Saw your pics on flickr. Tough to judge the symmetry, if the watch and camera weren't properly aligned. Plus, the hardlex plays a little with your vision, esp. around the edges. I see what you're saying though. In some pictures the dot above 12 o'clock marker looks a bit to the right. But I would expect the whole ring to be misaligned then, not only the 12 o'clock, or 11 and 1, positions. That's the weird part and it would suggest to me that it is hardlex and viewing angles playing tricks with your vision. But it is hard to say without seeing your watch in person, or without comparing it to another Shogun.

So, just as I mentioned before, if it is going to bother you, just replace/return it. I think you found the flaw, it bothers you enough to post about it here on WUS, so it'll probably keep bugging and sooner or later you end up selling it. That's what I would do Good luck.


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

DerangedGoose said:


> I wish the lugs on the Shogun had more of that "Speedmaster twist" like the Sumo lugs do


Nah.....Leave that to the curvacious looking Sumo. The Shogun just looks so clean and crisp with its sharper angles.

Both beautiful...but _very_ different. 
(googled pics)


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Now that I have had both I can say that both are great watches but I prefer the more unique look of the sumo. It wasn't until I got the shogun that I learned to appreciate the 4 o'clock crown and recessed bezel of the sumo. Again, both are very great, yet very different watches.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I've had my Shogun for a week. It's a nice watch but I like the Sumo a lot better. I like the total size of the Sumo and the weight. The Shogun wears quite a bit smaller and weighs nothing. It's a nice enough watch but I have already put it in the sales forum because it just doesn't do much for me. It was nice to be able to give it a try though.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I initially felt that way, but it continues to grow on me. Honestly I think the 2 compliment each other in a collection. They are so different. The Sumo is a Beast and the Shogun much more subtle. The Shogun is also the perfect watch to wear on a NATO. Definitely room for both of these in a collection.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow, seeing rosborn and degr8n8's views on the Shogun, I'm going to try to cancel my order with Higuchi, the Shogun looks very drab and slab sided and looks much smaller than the Sumo. Sumo says 'look at me!' which I like. I think I'm just going to save up and try to find a pre owned planet ocean 45mm which was my original diver grail.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

rosborn said:


> I've had my Shogun for a week. It's a nice watch but I like the Sumo a lot better. I like the total size of the Sumo and the weight. The Shogun wears quite a bit smaller and weighs nothing. It's a nice enough watch but I have already put it in the sales forum because it just doesn't do much for me. It was nice to be able to give it a try though.


Sometimes you just have to scratch that itch. Now you did and can move on.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

magbarn said:


> Wow, seeing rosborn and degr8n8's views on the Shogun, I'm going to try to cancel my order with Higuchi, the Shogun looks very drab and slab sided and looks much smaller than the Sumo. Sumo says 'look at me!' which I like. I think I'm just going to save up and try to find a pre owned planet ocean 45mm which was my original diver grail.


The watch is superbly made, but if you don't like the design none of that matters. The Titanium makes this watch, if that is not interesting to you then you may want to pass. For me it is simply incredible. The Sumo and Shogun combo > than a MM300 IMHO.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

jasontking said:


> The watch is superbly made, but if you don't like the design none of that matters. The Titanium makes this watch, if that is not interesting to you then you may want to pass. For me it is simply incredible. The Sumo and Shogun combo > than a MM300 IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Shogun is a fine watch. That shouldn't be lost in my comments. It just didn't knock my socks off. Heck, not everyone is enamored with every watch. If that were the case there would only be one watch company out there and they would only be making one watch. It's all good.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

magbarn said:


> Wow, seeing rosborn and degr8n8's views on the Shogun, I'm going to try to cancel my order with Higuchi, the Shogun looks very drab and slab sided and looks much smaller than the Sumo. Sumo says 'look at me!' which I like. I think I'm just going to save up and try to find a pre owned planet ocean 45mm which was my original diver grail.


magbarn,

You shouldn't take my, or any one else's experience, as the reason why you should or shouldn't buy the Shogun. It is a fine watch. It's not for me but it may be just what you're looking for. To each his own.

Rob


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

I know they are different but I will agree the sumo is probably the more flashy of the two. I think the curved lugs would suit the Shogun just as well, theres already slab sided watches out there. Twisted lugs are very class and would suit the Shogun well.


Honestly I dont get the MM300 hype. It looks cool and all but the MM600 is where its at. Titanium Spring Drive, thats worth a premium.


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

rosborn said:


> magbarn,
> 
> You shouldn't take my, or any one else's experience, as the reason why you should or shouldn't buy the Shogun. It is a fine watch. It's not for me but it may be just what you're looking for. To each his own.
> 
> Rob


What I like about it how it looks from the front and the fact on how much lighter it is as the Sumo feels heavy and 'sweaty' on my 12 hour work days. What I don't like is how you say it's smaller and how slab sided it looks in pictures... It's just too bad I have to order one and take a bath in resale to scratch the itch as seiko doesn't sell it here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, my Shogun will be arriving tomorrow. I am hoping I won't have any issues regarding chapter ring not lining up or feeling like it's too light.

I like a heavy watch, but I have both the SKX007/009 to fill that need. Going to enjoy the Shogun as much as I can and down the road I will be looking at the Sumo to compliment the Shogun, not replace it as I still believe it is an inferior piece.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I think it's great that Seiko gives us all these options. 

You want something flashy, there's the Sumo/MM300. 

You want something more tool oriented, there's the Shogun. 

Resale-wise, the Shogun has proven to be far better at retaining value simply because it's so rare. The MM300/sumo are all over the place at least here in asia.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

I actually like my Shogun so much that after one week I put up my Sumo for sale in f29 Go figure, we all prefer something different... That's not to say Sumo wasn't great. I loved the overall quality, the beautiful blue dial and the look of the case, just felt it was a bit heavy on my bony wrists. Shogun just has the perfect weight for an everyday watch. I'm also pretty sure the Shogun's Diashock treatment will be more durable than the Sumo's SS... Only thing I'm really missing from Sumo is the blue... Need to get me a decent looking blue sporty/dressy diver now, a bit smaller, with slimmer line hour markers, a bit more vintage looking than Sumo... Was recently looking at Rado D-Star 200 that I like, just got to be patient and wait for a sale. Oh well

Here you go with a few pictures I took a couple days ago...


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

richnyc said:


> I actually like my Shogun so much that after one week I put up my Sumo for sale in f29 Go figure, we all prefer something different... That's not to say Sumo wasn't great. I loved the overall quality, the beautiful blue dial and the look of the case, just felt it was a bit heavy on my bony wrists. Shogun just has the perfect weight for an everyday watch. I'm also pretty sure the Shogun's Diashock treatment will be more durable than the Sumo's SS... Only thing I'm really missing from Sumo is the blue... Need to get me a decent looking blue sporty/dressy diver now, a bit smaller, with slimmer line hour markers, a bit more vintage looking than Sumo... Was recently looking at Rado D-Star 200 that I like, just got to be patient and wait for a sale. Oh well
> 
> Here you go with a few pictures I took a couple days ago...
> 
> ...


Nice pics! I like the 2nd one, it shows the angles nicely.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Great picture! This one does the best job of any I have seen of capturing the beauty of this watch.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Seiko009 said:


> Well, my Shogun will be arriving tomorrow. I am hoping I won't have any issues regarding chapter ring not lining up or feeling like it's too light.
> 
> I like a heavy watch, but I have both the SKX007/009 to fill that need. Going to enjoy the Shogun as much as I can and down the road I will be looking at the Sumo to compliment the Shogun, not replace it as I still believe it is an inferior piece.


How do you figure the Sumo is inferior to the Shogun? Basically the same watch with one being made out of stainless steel and the other being made out of titanium. Same movement, same basic dial configuration, etc. I would not say that the Shogun is more toolish and have a very hard time understanding why people would make this claim. If you want toolish I would say that you forget both the Sumo and the Shogun and go for the Tuna. Now that is a tool watch.


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

rosborn said:


> How do you figure the Sumo is inferior to the Shogun? Basically the same watch with one being made out of stainless steel and the other being made out of titanium. Same movement, same basic dial configuration, etc. I would not say that the Shogun is more toolish and have a very hard time understanding why people would make this claim. If you want toolish I would say that you forget both the Sumo and the Shogun and go for the Tuna. Now that is a tool watch.


Everything is more or less the same, but the difference in price, based on materials used and availability.* For ME,* the Sumo is inferior. Not saying it's crap as I like it too, I just don't think it's better than the Shogun. I actually don't like the look of the Tuna and as stated already, I have 2 "heavy" watches in the SKX007/009. Or at least heavy enough for my comfort. I wanted something Titanium and would look great in any setting.

That's part of this hobby, not everyone is going to agree on everything. But you have to admit, anything made in this world that has a 500.00 or more difference in price is classified as something more superior. Doesn't always hold true, but that's where opinions come into play. The fact that it is soon to be out of production maintains it's value.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Seiko009 said:


> Everything is more or less the same, but the difference in price, based on materials used and availability.* For ME,* the Sumo is inferior. Not saying it's crap as I like it too, I just don't think it's better than the Shogun. I actually don't like the look of the Tuna and as stated already, I have 2 "heavy" watches in the SKX007/009. Or at least heavy enough for my comfort. I wanted something Titanium and would look great in any setting.
> 
> That's part of this hobby, not everyone is going to agree on everything. But you have to admit, anything made in this world that has a 500.00 or more difference in price is classified as something more superior. Doesn't always hold true, but that's where opinions come into play. The fact that it is soon to be out of production maintains it's value.


We will have to agree to disagree. However, I do not consider either the SKX007/009 (I have a SKX173) to be heavy watches. They are actually quite light in the grand scheme of things. By comparison, I have a Sinn UX that I wear most of the time, which is made of submarine steel. The Sumo is a heavy watch but the SKX series are not.


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

rosborn said:


> We will have to agree to disagree. However, I do not consider either the SKX007/009 (I have a SKX173) to be heavy watches. They are actually quite light in the grand scheme of things. By comparison, I have a Sinn UX that I wear most of the time, which is made of submarine steel. The Sumo is a heavy watch but the SKX series are not.


I said the 007 was heavy enough for my comfort. I have seen/felt heavier pieces and that kind of sets me off from wanting it. But the Sumo is still something I do want, just that with the rumors that the Shogun was going to be gone soon and with prices going higher, I wanted to get it before it was gone. Kind of an impulse buy, but it is one that i looked at for awhile, just held off because of price.

When the time comes that I own both pieces, I can give them a better assessment, but everything about the Shogun speaks to me and I'm happy to be able to get it. But Blue Sumo will be incoming hopefully soon, just need to eat CC interest for 2 months.


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

For the posters who've said that the Shogun wears 'small' what's your wrist sizes? I have 7" wrist and I prefer the feel of 42-44mm watches in general with preference of more in the 44mm range. I know it's blasphemous, but 38mm and smaller feel like toys to me and I've returned or flipped them in the past. I'm actually considering flipping my retrograde as at 39mm it's wearing small for me. I emailed Higuchi and he's wanting me to think about it another day before canceling the Shogun order...


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

magbarn: I have about a 6.5" wrist, so relatively close to yours. These photos might help you:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/[pics]-wristshots-seiko-sbdc007-shogun-small-wrist-6-5-a-926425.html

I feel like the Shogun definitely has plenty of presence for me.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

magbarn said:


> For the posters who've said that the Shogun wears 'small' what's your wrist sizes? I have 7" wrist and I prefer the feel of 42-44mm watches in general with preference of more in the 44mm range. I know it's blasphemous, but 38mm and smaller feel like toys to me and I've returned or flipped them in the past. I'm actually considering flipping my retrograde as at 39mm it's wearing small for me. I emailed Higuchi and he's wanting me to think about it another day before canceling the Shogun order...


My 'bony' wrists are 7.25" and Shogun wears just right, definitely smaller and lighter than Sumo though Here you go with Shogun's quick few wrist shots. And despite the last two pics looking like it sits weird on my wrist, don't worry, I was just twisting my arm to get the angle shots


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

magbarn said:


> For the posters who've said that the Shogun wears 'small' what's your wrist sizes? I have 7" wrist and I prefer the feel of 42-44mm watches in general with preference of more in the 44mm range. I know it's blasphemous, but 38mm and smaller feel like toys to me and I've returned or flipped them in the past. I'm actually considering flipping my retrograde as at 39mm it's wearing small for me. I emailed Higuchi and he's wanting me to think about it another day before canceling the Shogun order...


My wrist goes from 6.75" (winter) to 7" (summer). The Shogun wears small when compared to the Sumo, but still has enough wrist presents imo.

I'm on week three of Shogun ownership and loving it ! Planning to order a couple of Natos for it in black and green, although with or without bracelet it's a great summer watch due to the Titanium, and there's room for both the Shogun and Sumo in my little gathering of watches.


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the quick replies with photos, I'll email Higuchi and give it a run. I may just keep the Sumo as a 'dressy diver' if the Shogun grows on me.

One other thing I've noticed about the Shogun is that it looks much better than the Sumo with straps as the lug distance is shorter, the Sumo has way too big of a gap for me to look good with straps.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

impalass said:


> View attachment 1456783


Loving your Seiko divers Trinity!!!


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

impalass said:


> My wrist goes from 6.75" (winter) to 7" (summer). The Shogun wears small when compared to the Sumo, but still has enough wrist presents imo.
> 
> I'm on week three of Shogun ownership and loving it ! Planning to order a couple of Natos for it in black and green, although with or without bracelet it's a great summer watch due to the Titanium, and there's room for both the Shogun and Sumo in my little gathering of watches.


Great collection there. Hoping to have that same collection in the near future.

Shogun is due today, Sumo next month and well the MM300 may take a bit longer lol. But those are all must haves for me, just pecking away at it slowly.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

DerangedGoose said:


> I know they are different but I will agree the sumo is probably the more flashy of the two. I think the curved lugs would suit the Shogun just as well, theres already slab sided watches out there. Twisted lugs are very class and would suit the Shogun well.
> 
> Honestly I dont get the MM300 hype. It looks cool and all but the MM600 is where its at. Titanium Spring Drive, thats worth a premium.


I love the MM600 on paper, but it's a big commitment cash wise (for me), and the thing is a BEAST in size, not sure my 6.75"-7" wrist could pull it off.







It was not till I purchased the MM300 that I could fully appreciate the lines of the MM600 and overlook that allen key set up between the lugs, and I now know it has a purpose.

I still get "hyped" every time I put on my MM300. It's definitely a nod to Seiko divers of the past and a great interpretation imho.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Every time I where my Shogun I appreciate it more. It is stunning. The Diashield treatment it is so tough it is like always putting on a new watch. I love my Sumo too, but with gentle wear it is still full of micro scratches and a few larger ones too. The Shogun eliminates that problem. With that said the Sumo is a screaming value and beautiful watch that there should be room for both in a collection. 

Also the Shogun has killed my desire for a MM300. It would drive me crazy to get a $2000 watch that is prone to swirl marks on the bezel. I would always baby it. The Shogun had opened my eyes to diashield titanium.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

magbarn said:


> For the posters who've said that the Shogun wears 'small' what's your wrist sizes? I have 7" wrist and I prefer the feel of 42-44mm watches in general with preference of more in the 44mm range. I know it's blasphemous, but 38mm and smaller feel like toys to me and I've returned or flipped them in the past. I'm actually considering flipping my retrograde as at 39mm it's wearing small for me. I emailed Higuchi and he's wanting me to think about it another day before canceling the Shogun order...


I have a 7" wrist. I'll take a photo this evening and post it for you. No doubt the "smallness" of the watch, for me, is probably due it being so light in weight. Holding the Sumo and Shogun side by side the Shogun looks smaller across the dial. I know that it is something like 0.5mm smaller across the dial but the difference in width, for me, is noticeable.


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

jasontking said:


> Every time I where my Shogun I appreciate it more. It is stunning. The Diashield treatment it is so tough it is like always putting on a new watch. I love my Sumo too, but with gentle wear it is still full of micro scratches and a few larger ones too. The Shogun eliminates that problem. With that said the Sumo is a screaming value and beautiful watch that there should be room for both in a collection.
> 
> Also the Shogun has killed my desire for a MM300. It would drive me crazy to get a $2000 watch that is prone to swirl marks on the bezel. I would always baby it. The Shogun had opened my eyes to diashield titanium.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Isn't the bezel on the Shogun also SS and not Ti? I thought I read that in a review. The best diver bezel I've seen so far are Omega's planet ocean ceramic bezels. Those are very scratch resistant. Of course the rest of the SS casing will still scratch as seen on the used samples.


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

Got my Shogun today but it came as I was leaving for work, will post pics later tonight when I get home.

1st impressions? This piece is stunning, very light but nothing that you don't notice it being on. I have 8" wrists and I don't find it wears small, might need an extra link but I am very pleased with this watch.

Not sure I will be wearing anything else for the next little while as this piece is perfect for the price.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

I knew you are going to like it, it is a classy watch. Looks lot better in person than in pictures, doesn't it Enjoy it.



Seiko009 said:


> Got my Shogun today but it came as I was leaving for work, will post pics later tonight when I get home.
> 
> 1st impressions? This piece is stunning, very light but nothing that you don't notice it being on. I have 8" wrists and I don't find it wears small, might need an extra link but I am very pleased with this watch.
> 
> Not sure I will be wearing anything else for the next little while as this piece is perfect for the price.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

jasontking said:


> Every time I where my Shogun I appreciate it more. It is stunning. The Diashield treatment it is so tough it is like always putting on a new watch. I love my Sumo too, but with gentle wear it is still full of micro scratches and a few larger ones too. The Shogun eliminates that problem. With that said the Sumo is a screaming value and beautiful watch that there should be room for both in a collection.
> 
> Also the Shogun has killed my desire for a MM300. It would drive me crazy to get a $2000 watch that is prone to swirl marks on the bezel. I would always baby it. The Shogun had opened my eyes to diashield titanium.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same here, Shogun killed my MM300 desire, at least for now. Plus, after reading more about diashield treatment, I was convinced that this was a great buy. More and more I'm now looking for watches that are resistant to easy scratching.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

magbarn said:


> Isn't the bezel on the Shogun also SS and not Ti? I thought I read that in a review. The best diver bezel I've seen so far are Omega's planet ocean ceramic bezels. Those are very scratch resistant. Of course the rest of the SS casing will still scratch as seen on the used samples.


Pretty sure, at least from the looks of it, that the bezel itself is Ti, the bezel insert though I don't know


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

richnyc said:


> Pretty sure, at least from the looks of it, that the bezel itself is Ti, the bezel insert though I don't know


Correct, Ti bezel, insert unknown. Probably standard Seiko, similar to what is on a Sumo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

magbarn said:


> For the posters who've said that the Shogun wears 'small' what's your wrist sizes? I have 7" wrist and I prefer the feel of 42-44mm watches in general with preference of more in the 44mm range.


I have a 6.5-6.75in wrist and the Shogun is about the largest watch I can wear. It wears similar to a Sumo for me.

It's listed in Seiko's official dealer's brochure as being 43.5mm - right in your range.


























Here's all 3: borrowed pic...









3 very different, very good watches. The Shogun tho has the most rational or conservative design elements in terms of dimensions, height, etc...the MM300 is definitely the tallest of the bunch. It's profile is absolutely monstrous.


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

richnyc said:


> I knew you are going to like it, it is a classy watch. Looks lot better in person than in pictures, doesn't it Enjoy it.


I saw your pics and the detail was amazing. Watch just feels like it is molded to my wrist. Very fluid and light, but not a "cheap" feel like what was described, more a feeling like I am wearing something crafted so elegantly and so much care went into the detail and fit.

Have had a few comments already at work on how it just shines from the light and the TI finish looks classy. I am more than pleased with this purchase, don't really see the need for much else.

Hope my 007/009 don't mind spinning in the winder, as they may be there awhile.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

You guys are crazy if you think the Shogun is/wears small. I have 7.25'' wrists and I wouldn't want it any bigger. Get the hockey-puck/dish saucer mentality out of your heads!



impalass said:


> I love the MM600 on paper, but it's a big commitment cash wise (for me), and the thing is a BEAST in size, not sure my 6.75"-7" wrist could pull it off.
> 
> It was not till I purchased the MM300 that I could fully appreciate the lines of the MM600 and overlook that allen key set up between the lugs, and I now know it has a purpose.
> 
> I still get "hyped" every time I put on my MM300. It's definitely a nod to Seiko divers of the past and a great interpretation imho.


What are the allen nuts for? Ive been wondering. I definitely noticed the profile of the MM600 when I looked. I feel like the Shogun is already as tall as it could be at 13.8 or so (measured with calipers). I really don't like overly tall watches it looks ghetto and Neanderthal-y, and the MM600 is at 17mm or so...

The forum member I purchased my watch from had graduated to a Pelagos, and I think that is probably the grail of titanium/tool watches. I wish they had put a better movement in it, but that movement is nothing if not reliable. If more titanium divers had ratcheting extensions and ceramic bezels, there would be some competition at the top, but for now I think the Pelagos stands alone.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Seiko009 said:


> I saw your pics and the detail was amazing. Watch just feels like it is molded to my wrist. Very fluid and light, but not a "cheap" feel like what was described, more a feeling like I am wearing something crafted so elegantly and so much care went into the detail and fit.
> 
> Have had a few comments already at work on how it just shines from the light and the TI finish looks classy. I am more than pleased with this purchase, don't really see the need for much else.
> 
> Hope my 007/009 don't mind spinning in the winder, as they may be there awhile.


+1

I was comparing this to a Certina Ti Diver and after seeing and trying on both the Certina and the Shogun, the Shogun has more to offer in my opinion.

The Certina has good Swiss heritage but the design is a bit blah. Flat, uninspiring, shiny bezel, crooked date. All make it look a bit generic.

Stark contrast to the Shogun with all those angles, finishes. After trying it on, I was amazed how comfortable it felt on the wrist.

Glad I ordered the Shogun.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

DerangedGoose said:


> You guys are crazy if you think the Shogun is/wears small. I have 7.25'' wrists and I wouldn't want it any bigger. Get the hockey-puck/dish saucer mentality out of your heads!


No need to get emotional about the conversation. It's not like anyone took a swipe at your wife or kids. We're talking about a watch for goodness sake.

What's it to you if someone is not as enamored with the Shogun as you are? Why take it personally?

In the end, who cares what anyone thinks whether someone likes the Shogun or not? It's certainly not worth blowing a gasket over.


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

rosborn said:


> No need to get emotional about the conversation. It's not like anyone took a swipe at your wife or kids. We're talking about a watch for goodness sake.
> 
> What's it to you if someone is not as enamored with the Shogun as you are? Why take it personally?
> 
> In the end, who cares what anyone thinks whether someone likes the Shogun or not? It's certainly not worth blowing a gasket over.


In fairness, i do not think DerangedGoose intended to offend..

Guys,    <---- go a long way to ensure your sarcasm is not taken seriously on the internet!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Froggo said:


> In fairness, i do not think DerangedGoose intended to offend..
> 
> Guys,    <---- go a long way to ensure your sarcasm is not taken seriously on the internet!


I wasn't offended. I just feel that adult men can carry on a conversation without throwing a tantrum.

I like DerangedGoose. I have nothing against him. It's just all too often congenial conversations have a habit of breaking down in to a slugfest. For watches!?! Silly.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I read nothing that DerangedGoose said even slightly being a tantrum or the start of a slugfest. He was just using descriptive words to convey his feelings. Nothing more as I see it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Come on you guys! This is the internet! We cant keep it all mustache-twisting and "cheerio!"s and hearty guffaws. I was speaking in hyperbole.

Were all celebrating a unique watch with a great value here, I absolutely want people to express differing opinion. Otherwise everything devolves into the same "wear it in good health" and other pointless thumbup comments.

Kind of how in the 80s Coke panicked when Pepsi won out on initial impressions during a blind taste test, but then they realized it was because Pepsi had more sugar and that when you experience the drink over a can, people overwhelmingly preferred Coke, I think people have a knee jerk reaction to think an overly thick/large/heavy watch is cool or impressive when down the line you would look at it and wonder why the hell youd want something so absurdly proportioned.

The Shogun is well proportioned. Anything bigger would be extra mass for its own sake.


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

DerangedGoose said:


> ..What are the allen nuts for? Ive been wondering....


The two Hex screws on SBDB001 secure/release the bezel mechanism. 
Apparently this allows for a more straight forward breakdown/cleaning/repair of the bezel.
(pic from seiko.jp)


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

For those who have both the Sumo and Shogun (sold my Blumo off), could you please eyeball the bezel inserts, and give a rough guess whether they are the same diameter?

Interested in trying out a Pepsi bezel insert from Yobokies on the Shogun, just for fun. 

Thanks in advance, and since a post will be useless without pictures, here's my Shogun on a limited edition strap! Goes pretty well together methinks.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree, but don't get it solely on the titanium aspect alone. The coated titanium on the watch is amazing but don't get the watch unless you like the whole package. That said, it is a litter more difficult to do with this watch because it is a Japan Domestic Model and must be worn to really be appreciated.....ahhh life.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Having helped to get the Shogun-mania rolling, its great to see so many folks enjoying this great watch. I've owned it four (?) times, only selling it to help fund other pieces. I keep coming back because its such a good value, while being nice looking and reliable. It really could do "one watch" duty very easily. 

Now, I need to go look at rosborn's sales post again....


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Hoppyjr said:


> Having helped to get the Shogun-mania rolling, its great to see so many folks enjoying this great watch. I've owned it four (?) times, only selling it to help fund other pieces. I keep coming back because its such a good value, while being nice looking and reliable. It really could do "one watch" duty very easily.
> 
> Now, I need to go look at rosborn's sales post again....


Thanks to you guys, I've really gotten into the Shogun. And the thing that's great is the hype is deserved. I saw the watch in person and tried it on and it's every bit as good or even better in person. IMO

Can't wait till mine arrives...


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Hoppyjr said:


> Having helped to get the Shogun-mania rolling, its great to see so many folks enjoying this great watch. I've owned it four (?) times, only selling it to help fund other pieces. I keep coming back because its such a good value, while being nice looking and reliable. It really could do "one watch" duty very easily.
> 
> Now, I need to go look at rosborn's sales post again....


Because of its durability, I think it is very well suited to being bonded with and becoming the "one watch". This is the watch you can wear during hot summer beach days, cool ocean swims, and balmy nights. Its tough, clean, and no fuss. Because you are never taking it off, it gradually grows on you. I am really excited to get my ratcheting strap in. Will post pics when it arrives...


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

lorsban said:


> I have a 6.5-6.75in wrist and the Shogun is about the largest watch I can wear. It wears similar to a Sumo for me.
> 
> It's listed in Seiko's official dealer's brochure as being 43.5mm - right in your range.
> 
> ...


I have owned all three. The Shogun has the longest lug to lug of the 3; the MM300 the shortest. The Sumo lugs curve down more than the Sumo, so it will wrap around your wrist more than the Shogun. The MM300 having the shortest lug to lug does not need to curve down so much to fit nicely.

So when considering how all 3 wear, the size and shape of your wrist will make a lot of difference. Particularly the flat area on the top of your wrist, where watch sits. I have 7 1/4 inch wrists, but a smaller flat area, so the Shogun is borderline for me as far as how it sits on my wrist. The MM300 was perfect. So was the BFK.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

jasontking said:


> Every time I where my Shogun I appreciate it more. It is stunning. The Diashield treatment it is so tough it is like always putting on a new watch. I love my Sumo too, but with gentle wear it is still full of micro scratches and a few larger ones too. The Shogun eliminates that problem. With that said the Sumo is a screaming value and beautiful watch that there should be room for both in a collection.
> 
> Also the Shogun has killed my desire for a MM300. It would drive me crazy to get a $2000 watch that is prone to swirl marks on the bezel. I would always baby it. The Shogun had opened my eyes to diashield titanium.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The Diashield treatment is amazing. After 1 year as a daily wear watch I am amazed that there are absolutely zero of those micro scratches anywhere even on the clasp. After 1 year with my MM300, and SARB059, both of which were worn as daily wear watches when I had them, there were many micro scratches. My Sumo had them after 6 months as well.

I thought Diashield was probably just a marketing gimic, or at best something that would wear off. I have owned Ti watches before and was disappointed with how soft they were. Ti watches are also gray rather than shiny; the Shogun looks like SS.

The Shogun is exactly as advertised.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

magbarn said:


> For the posters who've said that the Shogun wears 'small' what's your wrist sizes? I have 7" wrist and I prefer the feel of 42-44mm watches in general with preference of more in the 44mm range. I know it's blasphemous, but 38mm and smaller feel like toys to me and I've returned or flipped them in the past. I'm actually considering flipping my retrograde as at 39mm it's wearing small for me. I emailed Higuchi and he's wanting me to think about it another day before canceling the Shogun order...


It's more than the diameter. You need to consider the lug to lug, and the shape of the lugs. The Shogun has the longer lug to lug than the Sumo, of the MM300. The lugs are also the same shape as the MM300, and do not curve down as much as the Sumo. So consider how much flat space you have on the top of your wrist. One person may have 6.75" wrists, but shaped flat. My wrists are 7 1/4", but more round, so less flat space. The Shogun IMHO is borderline for me as lug to lug.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

magbarn said:


> Wow, seeing rosborn and degr8n8's views on the Shogun, I'm going to try to cancel my order with Higuchi, the Shogun looks very drab and slab sided and looks much smaller than the Sumo. Sumo says 'look at me!' which I like. I think I'm just going to save up and try to find a pre owned planet ocean 45mm which was my original diver grail.


Not to discredit rosborn or degr8n8, but I can't see how anyone who has both of these could say the Shogun wears smaller. The Shogun case is 1mm longer than the Sumo, lug to lug. The lugs are also different: the Sumo lugs curve downward, while the Shogun are flatter, like the MM300.The Shogun and Sumo are both 13.3mm tall; the MM300 is 14.6mm.

On the same wrist, the MM300 would wear smallest, followed by the Sumo, then Shogun.

The Shogun is of course the lightest in weight. For me, I found the Sumo to "feel" the biggest of the 3. I'm guessing that is because the weight and longer case made it slide around more on my wrist. The MM300 fit the best, based on my wrist shape, and therefor "felt" smallest to me. It was much more comfortable than the Sumo ... to me. The shape of the MM300 case, while taller, also sits lower, IMHO. The Sumo has a bulge on the bottom that made it ride higher on my wrist.

Subjectively, based on appearance, the Sumo is the lest attractive to me. I don't like the over size numbers on the bezel, or the flared out shape of the bezel. I don't care for the half recessed bezel look, or the type of notches cut in the bezel. The Shogun looks like a dive watch, to me. And I can't get past the original nickname of the Sumo, Camel toe, based on the 12 o'click marker.

The Sumo is more unique looking for a diver. Like a "citified" or "metro" Tuna. But the more unique you make something look, the more unique the appeal becomes. Especially when that item has a generally accepted look to begin with. That's the risk product designers take: if you go to far to be unique, you may be rewarded and set the style for the further ... or have a unique item with limited appeal. To me, IMHO, that's the Sumo.


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the further discussion guys, I've decided to just go ahead and give the Shogun a try despite almost pulling the trigger on a Pelagos , but sanity won out as I would've had to sell all my watches to make that one work out. Hopefully this one can become my daily watch as the Diashield seems to be real deal.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

nepatriot said:


> I have owned all three. The Shogun has the longest lug to lug of the 3; the MM300 the shortest. The Sumo lugs curve down more than the Sumo, so it will wrap around your wrist more than the Shogun. The MM300 having the shortest lug to lug does not need to curve down so much to fit nicely.
> 
> So when considering how all 3 wear, the size and shape of your wrist will make a lot of difference. Particularly the flat area on the top of your wrist, where watch sits. I have 7 1/4 inch wrists, but a smaller flat area, so the Shogun is borderline for me as far as how it sits on my wrist. The MM300 was perfect. So was the BFK.


Yeah the MM wears the smallest if you look at the watch straight down but the thing has a HUGE profile. Very tall like the 42mm PO 8500.

The other thing that helps watches wear smaller are their angles, curves and shadows. That's why there's always a huge discussion with regards to how these things wear. The design masks their bulk pretty well - except for the Sumo it actually looks bigger than it is because of the big flat bezel area, big flat lugs. But look at the Sumo's profile and you'll see the true story of what's going on.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

magbarn said:


> Thanks for the further discussion guys, I've decided to just go ahead and give the Shogun a try despite almost pulling the trigger on a Pelagos , but sanity won out as I would've had to sell all my watches to make that one work out. Hopefully this one can become my daily watch as the Diashield seems to be real deal.


Good choice imo. I test drove the Pelagos and loved it, but it is three times or more the price of a Shogun. If memory serves me well the Titanium on the Pelagos is a touch darker than the Shogun, and I have read it scratches easier too.

Imho the Shogun is a very good buy for the price and we can always go for the Tudor down the road. Hope you're as impressed with it as I am with mine, looking forward to your pics and thoughts once it arrives.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

lorsban said:


> Yeah the MM wears the smallest if you look at the watch straight down but the thing has a HUGE profile. Very tall like the 42mm PO 8500.
> 
> The other thing that helps watches wear smaller are their angles, curves and shadows. That's why there's always a huge discussion with regards to how these things wear. The design masks their bulk pretty well - except for the Sumo it actually looks bigger than it is because of the big flat bezel area, big flat lugs. But look at the Sumo's profile and you'll see the true story of what's going on.


Yes in profile, or thickness, the MM300 is 14.6mm to the Sumo's 13.3mm. The Shogun is the same 13.3mm as the Sumo. If you take the Sumo, Shogun, and MM300 off their bracelets, and put them on a flat surface, the Sumo will be taller because of the curved lugs.

On the wrist, however, you can get a different result. It depends on the shape of your wrist and the bottom of the watch case. The MM300 doesn't open from the back, so there is no bulge on the bottom in the middle from the screw off cover. That allows the MM300 to sit lower on the wrist because there is no bulge in the center bottom to push the watch up. Both the Sumo and Shogun have that bulge, so even though they are 13.3 mmm thick at the case sides, they can ride higher on the wrist. That can matter or not, depending on your wrist shape.

Looking at the side profile of these watches when worn on the wrist, that bulge can lift the lugs off the wrist, making the watch look unbalanced on the wrist in profile. How noticeable that is depends on how wide and flat your wrist is; it's also subjective to the wearer, and how they feel about that.

IMHO, the MM300 can sit lower on the wrist, and therefor off-set the extra thickness. I found it to stay put on the wrist also, because it conformed better to the shape of my wrist, than the Sumo or Shogun. I believe the ratchet clasp may also help because you can get a better fit, and adjust it on the fly. So even though MM300 is the heaviest of the 3, I like the fit best. The BFK was the similar to the BFK in that regard, for me, but it did move a little more.

IMHO, the lug to lug becomes a factor when considered with the above, if the flat top of the wrist is not that wide. Like mine. Or on a smaller wrist. I don't care for the lugs standing off the wrist, where the wrist curves down, and the watch lugs don't curve enough to follow. That to me can make the watch look to big. For me, both the Sumo and Shogun are just acceptable on how they fit me.

There is another factor on comfort related to the above as well. The reduced contact with the wrist caused by the bulge means that on a more rounded wrist top, the main point of contact is the back case door. Then, depending in the arm angle, which ever way the weight pushes it down on the watch, that side lug press on the skin. For me, that translates in to two things: one lug or the other digging into my wrist slightly, and the watch sliding down my wrist. For me, the MM300 tended to stay put and do neither, so it was the most comfortable to wear. The Sumo was the least because it had weight to make it slide down and shift to one side or the other. Consequently I noticed it more, and it tended to get in the way. The Shogun, due to it's light weight, stills acts the Sumo, but is not noticeable because it weight so little.

Hope that helps a little for anyone comparing these watches. It's hard to try all three unless you buy them, so how other commented on their respective fits and comfort was helpful to me.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

magbarn said:


> Thanks for the further discussion guys, I've decided to just go ahead and give the Shogun a try despite almost pulling the trigger on a Pelagos , but sanity won out as I would've had to sell all my watches to make that one work out. Hopefully this one can become my daily watch as the Diashield seems to be real deal.


I'm glad you're going to give it a try on your own.

Here's a picture of mine on my wrist:


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

I was wondering today, how would you calculate every position on the watch face in which the hands would line up for the "rocket" shape?


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

12 positions. Right? Once per hour if I am not missing anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Apparently my question has been answered already, and its actually 22 times in a 24 hour period:

Clock Hands » My Tech Interviews



> n T hours, the minute hand completes T laps. In the same amount of time, the hour hand completes T/12 laps.The first time the minute and hour hands overlap, the minute hand would have completed 1 lap more than the hour hand. So we have T = T/12 + 1. This implies that the first overlap happens after T = 12/11 hours (~1:05 am). Similarly, the second time they overlap, the minute hand would have completed two more laps than the hour hand. So for N overlaps, we have T = T/12 + N.
> Since we have 24 hours in a day, we can solve the above equation for N
> 24 = 24/12 + N
> 24 = 2 + N
> *N = 22*​Thus, the hands of a clock overlap 22 times a day. Thus the hands of the clock overlap at 12:00, ~1:05, ~2:10, ~3:15, ~4:20, ~5:25, ~6:30, ~7:35, ~8:40, ~9:45, ~10:50. Note that there is no ~11:55. This becomes 12:00.


----------



## minty mushroom (Dec 15, 2013)

Just joined the club! Looks fantastic in person and feels great. It really feels little because of the weight... Worth the wait and my excitement.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

I think this thread will contribute to the sellout of the Shogun pretty soon!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

APOLOGIES TO ONE AND ALL!

The Shogun is a friggin' sweet watch and I was wrong for not recognizing it earlier. While at work I was taking a good hard look at it and appreciated its classic styling and just awesome, no nonsense, look. The accuracy has settled in at around +1 spd - it helps to vary the resting positions at night when I'm not wearing it.

Throughout the past few days I have been checking the accuracy of both my Sumo and my Shogun against my Sinn UX, with a thermocompensated quartz movement (incredibly accurate). I split the day by wearing one of the watches for the first half of the work day and the other for the second half of the work day. Both 6R15 movements are running at +1 spd. Pretty amazing.

On top of that, my manager walked by my desk, saw that I had three watches in rotation and asked me why I had three watches. I told him I was checking the accuracy of my Seikos against that of my Sinn. All of a sudden his interest was piqued and he pulled up a chair. He is not a watch guy. We spent the lunch hour talking about watches. He was impressed with all three watches but was shocked by the Seikos. He said, "I always heard that Seikos were crap." These aren't crap. In fact, he thought I paid a lot more for each of the Seikos, like $2000 each, than I actually did.

I WAS WRONG FELLAS AND YOU WERE RIGHT.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

rosborn said:


> APOLOGIES TO ONE AND ALL!
> 
> The Shogun is a friggin' sweet watch and I was wrong for not recognizing it earlier.
> 
> I WAS WRONG FELLAS AND YOU WERE RIGHT.


Just be glad you managed to snag one before theyre gone!


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Glad you're settling in with your Shogun Rosborn, it's a great watch, reminds me of the 600M springdrive.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

DerangedGoose said:


> I think this thread will contribute to the sellout of the Shogun pretty soon!


Definitely, hahaha


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

rosborn said:


> APOLOGIES TO ONE AND ALL!
> 
> The Shogun is a friggin' sweet watch and I was wrong for not recognizing it earlier. While at work I was taking a good hard look at it and appreciated its classic styling and just awesome, no nonsense, look. The accuracy has settled in at around +1 spd - it helps to vary the resting positions at night when I'm not wearing it.
> 
> ...


Haha, nice. Glad you are enjoying it

FWIW, mine's been almost on the money so far, too. It's been losing 1 sec/day on average. My Sumo was gaining about 3-4 secs/day.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

DerangedGoose said:


> Just be glad you managed to snag one before theyre gone!


I am. To be honest, I never said it wasn't a good watch. I just didn't really bond with it immediately.

I know there are still some available that can be sourced for retail sales. Also, this is a great watch for the resale market because, with it being titanium, it will probably hold up better than its stainless steel brethren. I will be curious to see what the resale prices will be with its relative scarcity.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

OK guys, gather round. The ratcheting titanium clasp from the MM600 has arrived and I installed it on my Shogun.

It is a perfect fit and looks stock. The first thing I noticed is that the new clasp is shorter. This is because the diving extension is now integrated into the clasp, whereas the old diving extension was essentially an additional link. Combine that with the fact that the new clasp is about 3mm thicker, and you will certainly experience a tighter fit after a direct swap. For those of you who wear the watch loose, this might not be an issue. Those of you already sporting a tight fit will definitely need to add a link. Alternatively, you could just extend the divers extension, as I have in the picture below. I am experimenting with whether I want to add a link or just use the extension. Some of you guys may not enjoy the aesthetic of the exposed mechanism, but using this clasp to take out a link or two will help shave the weight of the watch down. Below, see comparison photos that show the relative thickness and length of the two clasps. The MM600 clasp is currently installed:


































My first impression is that it is maybe a tad heavier than the stock clasp, owing to the fact that the rack which the extension ratchets against is steel, not titanium, as evidenced by the stamping on the clasp. Compare the two below:

























The weight difference is negligible and difficult to perceive. I did not have a scale available and so could not weigh it, but the difference could not be more than a gram or two. At first I couldnt understand why the rack part was steel, since titanium would surely be harder and more wear resistant, but then I realized this is a cost cutting measure; by producing the clasp this way, Seiko can assemble it out of parts they already produce for other watches (the titanium clasp for several divers, the stainless rack is the same as the ratcheting extension on the MM300) instead of creating a new all titanium part for use on just the MM600.

Take a look at the picture below and you will gain an appreciation for just how special the hardened titanium is. Despite the rack being steel, it is almost indistinguishable in hue from the hardened titanium that surrounds it. Compare that to the untreated titanium on the inside of the stock clasp, posted above, and you will see just how much brighter the hardened titanium is (no wonder Seiko calls it "Brightz", silly as it sounds).

















Wrist shot, my wrists are 7.25'' around:










My impression is that the clasp is very comfortable and does not disturb the fit, and maintains the same shape. Anyone who has worn a heavy steel diver in heat and humidity knows the feeling you get when you start flicking the watch up and down your wrist to try and find a spot that isnt irritated or sticky. Sometimes you go as far as taking it off or opening up the clasp and sliding it up to your forearm just to let your skin breathe. With this clasp, you can easily open it up and give yourself relief, and then close it back down when you cool off. It also helps when you bring this watch to the ocean and dont want to leave it unattended in a bag, you can easily adjust the fit throughout the day. The choice you have to make is weather you want to add a link to make it looser with the clasp at "0", or if you want to keep the tighter fit and use the clasp to adjust as you see fit.

For those wondering, I got the clasp from Rob at monsterwatches: Welcome at Monsterwatches, crazy about Seiko watches

It was 50 euros shipped. Harold (yobokies) wanted $120 which was totally out of line. If you order from Rob, make sure that you specify you are asking for the MM600 ratcheting clasp that is of titanium, since the MM300 is just plain steel.

Hope to hear some feedback from you guys!


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice write up on the clasp. I also received this exact clasp from Rob and had intended to use it on my Shogun. Unfortunately within an hour of wearing it it had a scratch and I realized that although it is Titanium, it is not diashield treated. So it now resides on my Sumo. It is actually the same clasp that is also on the 015 tuna.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

jasontking said:


> Nice write up on the clasp. I also received this exact clasp from Rob and had intended to use it on my Shogun. Unfortunately within an hour of wearing it it had a scratch and I realized that although it is Titanium, it is not diashield treated. So it now resides on my Sumo. It is actually the same clasp that is also on the 015 tuna.


It should be treated, the MM600 is billed as being made entirely of Brightz, why would the shogun get a treated clasp but the MM600 doesnt?


----------



## everose (Jan 15, 2010)

DerangedGoose said:


> It should be treated, the MM600 is billed as being made entirely of Brightz, why would the shogun get a treated clasp but the MM600 doesnt?


Iirc SBDB001/SD600m uses Seiko's proprietary Ti/Alloy (Brightz Ti or high intensity Ti) but im not sure if that includes the clasp. Seiko high intensity Ti/Alloy is not surface treated/coated. All current GS Ti models and some of the higher end Seiko Ti pieces are made using their proprietary high intensity Ti/Alloy rather than DiaShield treated/coated Ti.

See the Seiko diagrams and the link in posts #195, #196 and #197 earlier within this thread. (there seems to be 2 grades of DiaShield coating used by Seiko)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-shogun-thread-703783-20.html#post7366800


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

If they were to opdate it,
Then I Think a Micro adjust like on the MM Would really suit the watch.

Then it Would really be a one watch wonder for me,
but it is still a great great watch.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Stensbjerg said:


> If they were to opdate it,
> Then I Think a Micro adjust like on the MM Would really suit the watch.
> 
> Then it Would really be a one watch wonder for me,
> but it is still a great great watch.


Micro adjustment would be nice. But a sturdier or more precise bezel action would be awesome too. Ceramic bezel perhaps?

Smaller arrow hour hand?


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

lorsban said:


> Micro adjustment would be nice. But a sturdier or more precise bezel action would be awesome too. Ceramic bezel perhaps?
> 
> Smaller arrow hour hand?


The bezel on mine is solid, no movement. Is yours loose? Much better then the one on my Sumo, which was had play in it and didn't precisely click on each marker.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

DerangedGoose said:


> OK guys, gather round. The ratcheting titanium clasp from the MM600 has arrived and I installed it on my Shogun.
> 
> For those wondering, I got the clasp from Rob at monsterwatches: Welcome at Monsterwatches, crazy about Seiko watches
> 
> ...


How do you order from this site? There is no order form, and most of this is in German.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I would think the MM600 clasp is probably DiaShield coated just like the stock Shogun clasp is, however the clasp Rob sells is off the Seiko SNDA59. Not the MM600. The clasp Rob sells has been talked about for years and it was never referenced as a MM600 clasp to my knowledge. That SNDA59 is a stainless watch. My Tuna also has the exact clasp that is off the SNDA59 that Rob sells. Aside from that, the clasp scratches. I can attest to this first hand. With minimal wear this clasp has all the swirl marks and scratches you would expect on a clasp. So anyone buying this clasp for their Shogun and expecting the same durability will be disappointed. It is a great clasp at a great price, just not DiaShield coated. The clasp part number is 4A291JT-BK










Here is a stock photo of the watch that that clasp is from.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

nepatriot said:


> How do you order from this site? There is no order form, and most of this is in German.


You have to email Rob. Sometimes he is slow to get back to you. Sometimes you have to email him again. This is a hobby for Rob. Also, please don't miss my above post that clarifies that this is not a DiaShield coated clasp if that us what you are expecting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

jasontking said:


> I would think the MM600 clasp is probably DiaShield coated just like the stock Shogun clasp is, however the clasp Rob sells is off the Seiko SNDA59. Not the MM600. The clasp Rob sells has been talked about for years and it was never referenced as a MM600 clasp to my knowledge. That SNDA59 is a stainless watch. My Tuna also has the exact clasp that is off the SNDA59 that Rob sells. Aside from that, the clasp scratches. I can attest to this first hand. With minimal wear this clasp has all the swirl marks and scratches you would expect on a clasp. So anyone buying this clasp for their Shogun and expecting the same durability will be disappointed. It is a great clasp at a great price, just not DiaShield coated. The clasp part number is 4A291JT-BK


Everything Im finding about the SNDA59 says its a stainless steel watch, why would the clasp be titanium?


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

No idea. Honestly I am not sure what parts of it are. I assume the visible portion is Ti based on the fact that when I have tried to brush out the scratches, they do not brush out as nicely as my known stainless clasps.


Bottom line is there is zero chance that this clasp is Dia Shield coated.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I should add, I am not trying to discourage anyone from buying this clasp for their Shogun. It is great and I love it on my Sumo and Tuna. I just want everyone to be aware that it is not scratch resistant at all.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

If the ratcheting clasp in question is anything like the one on my MM300 it is not worth anywhere near $100. It's quite cheap and flimsy feeling, stamped metal, sharp edges, doesn't match the bracelet of the watch at all, it's really nothing to write home about, save your money.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

DerangedGoose said:


> Everything Im finding about the SNDA59 says its a stainless steel watch, why would the clasp be titanium?


I just got an email back from Rob, pasted below. He says he sells the same one Jason shows a picture of on this page. Goose, in your photo comparison of these clasps, you show a side by side with the one Jason and Rob are talking about, that is stamped Titanium and Steel", and one that says just "Titanium". Where did the one that just says Titanium come from? Rob is saying he does not sell that one, but your post references buying it from him. Sorry, but I am confused. I'd like to see what the hardened titanium costs, and where to buy one.

From Rob:

"I do not know about the different ones.
I have the one that Seiko uses for the SNDA59 and SBBN015 (4A291JTBK), it is 50 euro shipped with standard post.

Met vriendelijke groet, best regards, mit freundlichen Grußen,

Rob van Herpt
www.monsterwatches.eu"


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

jasontking said:


> I should add, I am not trying to discourage anyone from buying this clasp for their Shogun. It is great and I love it on my Sumo and Tuna. I just want everyone to be aware that it is not scratch resistant at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Do you know of a place to buy the hardened titanium one, like the one found in the MM600?


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

nepatriot said:


> Do you know of a place to buy the hardened titanium one, like the one found in the MM600?


Sorry, I don't.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Mike_Dowling said:


> If the ratcheting clasp in question is anything like the one on my MM300 it is not worth anywhere near $100. It's quite cheap and flimsy feeling, stamped metal, sharp edges, doesn't match the bracelet of the watch at all, it's really nothing to write home about, save your money.


It is basically the same clasp. I think cheap and flimsy are subjective words. I agree that I do not think it is the quality to match a $2000 watch. I think on a $500 or $1000 watch it is fine. I think 50 euro is steep even though it is a great deal compared to other options. The clasp has proven itself in durability from many accounts. Nonetheless there are plenty of people that dislike the build quality and plenty that appreciate the execution of the design. It seems to be a love or hate topic on other threads.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

nepatriot said:


> I just got an email back from Rob, pasted below. He says he sells the same one Jason shows a picture of on this page. Goose, in your photo comparison of these clasps, you show a side by side with the one Jason and Rob are talking about, that is stamped Titanium and Steel", and one that says just "Titanium". Where did the one that just says Titanium come from? Rob is saying he does not sell that one, but your post references buying it from him. Sorry, but I am confused. I'd like to see what the hardened titanium costs, and where to buy one.
> 
> From Rob:
> 
> ...


The one pictured above that shows just Titanium on the clasp is the stock Shogun clasp. The one pictured just just above it marked Ti/stainless is the clasp Rob sells. Who knows, maybe Seiko throws this same untreated clasp on the MM600. Seems unlikely, but they do questionable things sometimes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

jasontking said:


> The one pictured above that shows just Titanium on the clasp is the stock Shogun clasp. The one pictured just just above it marked Ti/stainless is the clasp Rob sells. Who knows, maybe Seiko throws this same untreated clasp on the MM600. Seems unlikely, but they do do questionable things sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ah ha, that explains it, thanks.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm finishing week three with my new Shogun, can't take it off ! Decided to try it on a 20mm Nato before I commit to buying any 22mm ones.
The only regret I have regarding the Shogun is not buying one sooner.


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

rosborn said:


> APOLOGIES TO ONE AND ALL!
> 
> The Shogun is a friggin' sweet watch and I was wrong for not recognizing it earlier. While at work I was taking a good hard look at it and appreciated its classic styling and just awesome, no nonsense, look. The accuracy has settled in at around +1 spd - it helps to vary the resting positions at night when I'm not wearing it.
> 
> ...


I noticed you retracted your sale post lol. Glad you decided to keep yours!

However, now I'm worried about my Shogun as it's now stuck in Japan post 'limbo-hell'
















It's been stuck like this for almost 2 days already. While in my previous orders, in the same amount of time it would've already arrived in LAX, been through customs and on it's way to my house. Has anyone else been stuck like this? Should I contact Higuchi?


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

All this talk about the clasp, is the standard clasp that bad? Opinions sought. I know it's the same one on the Monster but is it functionally all that bad?


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> All this talk about the clasp, is the standard clasp that bad? Opinions sought. I know it's the same one on the Monster but is it functionally all that bad?


No, the clasp is fine. I find it extremely comfortable and it functions perfectly.

I will say that my clasp has some fine scratches, but it's the only place on the bracelet or case that does. Diashield is tough, but not invincible.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Stock clasp is great. Standard Seiko design but in Titanium!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies on the clasp. You confirmed my suspicion.


----------



## minty mushroom (Dec 15, 2013)

However, now I'm worried about my Shogun as it's now stuck in Japan post 'limbo-hell'

It's been stuck like this for almost 2 days already. While in my previous orders, in the same amount of time it would've already arrived in LAX, been through customs and on it's way to my house. Has anyone else been stuck like this? Should I contact Higuchi?[/QUOTE]

Mine was delivered yesterday, from Higuchi, and it took two days to get to LA and another two to get to me. I wouldn't get worried just yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I had a similar experience with Rakuten/Seiko3s. Took eight days to arrive to my door in Canada from Japan. My last watch came from Seiya and took three days. I'd give it a couple of more days before becoming concerned, easier said than done I know.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

magbarn said:


> I noticed you retracted your sale post lol. Glad you decided to keep yours!
> 
> However, now I'm worried about my Shogun as it's now stuck in Japan post 'limbo-hell'
> 
> ...


Looks just like the tracking info for my Shogun before it arrived. I remembered thinking that JapanPost (EMS) must have been on strike because my watch wasn't moving. Then... All of a sudden it was at the Ann Arbor post office, on a Saturday, out for delivery...when no one, including me, was going to be there to sign for it. It seems that the postal tracking system (USPS or JapanPost) sucks regardless of where you live.


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Degr8n8 said:


> Now that I have had both I can say that both are great watches but I prefer the more unique look of the sumo. It wasn't until I got the shogun that I learned to appreciate the 4 o'clock crown and recessed bezel of the sumo. Again, both are very great, yet very different watches.


I love the 4 o'clock crown! My sumo should be here tomorrow (Monday at the latest)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

Don't worry it will arrive,I got mine from Rakuten Seiko's3 it took around week to arrive down under,still ok considering that it cost me $960AUD/870US.It is amazing watch witch put it to shame everything in my box.


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

Really loving my Shogun but strap is kind of tight. Going to see if I can source some links as I don't want to put it on the rubber but it's cutting circulation at certain angles.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

nepatriot said:


> Do you know of a place to buy the hardened titanium one, like the one found in the MM600?


FYI ...... the MM600 doesn't use a hardened clasp. It's the same as the 015 Tuna & MM300

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Spring-Diver said:


> FYI ...... the MM600 doesn't use a hardened clasp. It's the same as the 015 Tuna & MM300
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Thanks for that information.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm a fan of Ti watches and Seiko with Shogun has done a great job


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Degr8n8* 
_Now that I have had both I can say that both are great watches but I prefer the more unique look of the sumo. It wasn't until I got the shogun that I learned to appreciate the 4 o'clock crown and recessed bezel of the sumo. Again, both are very great, yet very different watches._



Coleslaw said:


> I love the 4 o'clock crown! My sumo should be here tomorrow (Monday at the latest)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great example of "beauty is in the eyes of the beholder": it's the bezel that is the most detracting aspect of the Sumo, IMHO: recessed, with that outward flare on the profile, the exact opposite of a diver, dainty notches, and numbers that are not simply big, but rather unbalanced to the watch. To me, put even a straight up non- flared bezel, and numbers that are in proportion to the watch, and the Sumo would be a significantly more attractive watch. Sure, it's a "desk diver", a "dress diver". But the bezel is like face piercings: there's a place for that look, but not on a dress dive watch. Fix the bezel, and perhaps I could live with the 12 o'clock marker ... maybe.


----------



## pitadotcom (Apr 21, 2014)

deleted. found the answer haha


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

The one on my sons is also rock solid,
A Crown on 4 position Would also be a Nice add to this model I Think.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

nepatriot said:


> Originally Posted by *Degr8n8*
> _Now that I have had both I can say that both are great watches but I prefer the more unique look of the sumo. It wasn't until I got the shogun that I learned to appreciate the 4 o'clock crown and recessed bezel of the sumo. Again, both are very great, yet very different watches._
> 
> Great example of "beauty is in the eyes of the beholder": it's the bezel that is the most detracting aspect of the Sumo, IMHO: recessed, with that outward flare on the profile, the exact opposite of a diver, dainty notches, and numbers that are not simply big, but rather unbalanced to the watch. To me, put even a straight up non- flared bezel, and numbers that are in proportion to the watch, and the Sumo would be a significantly more attractive watch. Sure, it's a "desk diver", a "dress diver". But the bezel is like face piercings: there's a place for that look, but not on a dress dive watch. Fix the bezel, and perhaps I could live with the 12 o'clock marker ... maybe.


Yeah the cartoony balloon font on the bezel is what turned me off with the Sumo as well. Too loud.

If it was more balanced like you said, I would've gotten one years ago.

There is a fix tho:










I think it's from Yobokies? Definitely looks better.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Can anyone confirm/post a pic of their MM300 clasp to see if it also says "Titanium + St. Steel"?

I think what is happening here may be that Seiko actually only produces one clasp: the combination titanium and steel ratcheting extension. It is this clasp that is found on the MM600, MM300, and the SNDA59. The cost savings from streamlining the production into just one clasp are probably greater than the cost of additional titanium for watches that dont actually feature any titanium other than that found in this clasp. 

As for scratches, titanium refinishes fairly easily, and in the end this is a tool watch. The added functionality from the extension is a huge plus, in my book. After a night of drinking in a hot bar, it was nice to be able to let the bracelet out a little to breathe.


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Here are some shots I took of the clasps I have ...

SBDX001 Marine Master 300 ...



SBBN015 Tuna ...



SNDA59 clasp from Rob ...



SBDC007 Shogun Stock Clasp ...



and a quick gratuitous shot of my Shogun ...LOL



Hope this helps somebody ...

Best, Ross


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

You guys are killing me with those Shogun pics! Why does shipping take so freakin long???!


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Interesting, so the MM300 is a stainless steel watch with a stainless steel clasp. The SBBN015 Tuna is also stainless steel (right?) yet has the combo titanium/stainless clasp. The SNDA59 is also a stainless steel watch and also features the combo clasp.

I dont really understand the way these clasps get paired to the watches. Can someone post closeup shots of the MM600 clasp?


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Got it yesterday and so far running about that same as my Sumo +2 spd! But who cares about accuracy, this watch feels like Air :-!
I got the same giddy feeling as when I upgraded from a heavy brick iPad 3 to the iPad Air as when I went from the Sumo to the Shogun. It looks boring in pictures, but in RL it looks very well proportioned with no 'loony tunes' bezel. The longer I compare them side by side, the more I'm happy I put the Sumo up for sale. (I have a pre-loved PO 2500 on the way to replace it as the 'heavy dress diver')

The Shogun IS NOT just a Ti Sumo...

Unfortunately, being a watch noob, I should've never tried on the cheap stock rubber straps and then tried to put the stock bracelet back on my own as even the Diashield was not impervious to my oaf skills as I proceeded to gouge the pristine lugs! o|


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I think most of us have managed to butcher our lugs at one time or another.



magbarn said:


> Unfortunately, being a watch noob, I should've never tried on the cheap stock rubber straps and then tried to put the stock bracelet back on my own as even the Diashield was not impervious to my oaf skills as I proceeded to gouge the pristine lugs! o|


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh happy day! After being without a Shogun for a few months, a smooth trade deal with Rob has one inbound later this week. I feel partially responsible for the popularity of this great watch and will be thrilled to have one back on the wrist. Pics to follow on a couple days


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Hoppyjr, you Sir are personally responsible for first bringing my attention to the Shogun in an older thread around a year ago.







It's been hogging all my wrist time, my Sumo and MM300 are not amused ! Congrats on your return to the Shogun ranks.


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

This really is a good looking watch. Congratulations to everyone who picked one up. I think that bracelet looks really good and the case is nicely designed. I would uave considered one if it wasn't titanium. Went for the tuna instead.


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

The hardlex Crystal on my shogun seems more clear/glare free than the one on my blumo. 
Is it true?


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

By the way, for anyone wondering, resting the watch crown down will slow it down slightly. When laid flat, face up, mine gains slightly. I have been alternating these two positions to keep it on track.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hoppyjr said:


> Oh happy day! After being without a Shogun for a few months, a smooth trade deal with Rob has one inbound later this week. I feel partially responsible for the popularity of this great watch and will be thrilled to have one back on the wrist. Pics to follow on a couple days


I pulled the for sale sign off the hood and you managed to whisper sweet nothings in my ear. I caved. What can I say? I know she'll get more love from her new home than she was getting from me. She's a fine specimen but didn't grab my attention like she has yours.

What does this make? Your 5th or 6th Shogun? I'm not throwing stones. I'm on my 3rd Sumo.

Wear it well my friend!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

rosborn said:


> I pulled the for sale sign off the hood and you managed to whisper sweet nothings in my ear. I caved. What can I say? I know she'll get more love from her new home than she was getting from me. She's a fine specimen but didn't grab my attention like she has yours.
> 
> What does this make? Your 5th or 6th Shogun? I'm not throwing stones. I'm on my 3rd Sumo.
> 
> Wear it well my friend!


Sweet nothings LOL!!! What can I say, other than I'm a watch whore. Thanks again Rob, I'm thrilled to get #6 on the wrist.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

rosborn said:


> I pulled the for sale sign off the hood and you managed to whisper sweet nothings in my ear. I caved. What can I say? I know she'll get more love from her new home than she was getting from me. She's a fine specimen but didn't grab my attention like she has yours.
> 
> What does this make? Your 5th or 6th Shogun? I'm not throwing stones. I'm on my 3rd Sumo.
> 
> Wear it well my friend!


I gotta ask what did you trade it for? Just get the MM300, your Seiko diver quest will end there. :-!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I gotta ask what did you trade it for? Just get the MM300, your Seiko diver quest will end there. :-!


I'll PM you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm back!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking good! I like it on that strap.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

rosborn said:


> Looking good! I like it on that strap.


Thanks again Rob. It may be the best watch I've owned for wear on NATO straps. The combination of size, look, and weight make it feel like a part of my arm.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Really looks great on grey NATO too.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

You guys have been making me drool for months and months with your pics and testimonials. Now it's my turn! Haha










































I gotta say, you guys were absolutely right. This watch exceeds expectations like only a handful can. The angles are just amazing.










Fit is excellent! Pins have collars on both ends which is new to me. But adjustment took me all of 4 minutes. All I had was a mechanical pencil and pliers lol

This watch is GREAT! I can just go on and on really lol


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

^ congrats Lorsban!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

lorsban said:


> This watch is GREAT! I can just go on and on really lol


^ This !

Congrats on your Shogun, I'm on week three with mine and can't take it off, it's just too comfortable and attractive ! 
Put it on a Nato and it's so light it all but disappears.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

They are truly outstanding and under-rated watches.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

I advise everyone to be extremely watchful when removing links. I already lost one little collar, god knows where it nethered off to.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

DerangedGoose said:


> I advise everyone to be extremely watchful when removing links. I already lost one little collar, god knows where it nethered off to.


Haha! Yup lost a couple already! Good thing my wrist is small, I don't need all the links.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks everybody!

I'm still "on my honeymoon" with the Shogun haha

Anyway, I wanted to show how this watch fits a 6.7in wrist...










































I normally don't buy anything larger than 42mm that's why I had been holding out on the Shogun for a couple of years now. Measurements were all over the place. From 42mm to 45mm!

But when I got to see one in person and try one on, I was convinced. This watch fits me perfectly. It's right on my size limit but the angles, textures on this watch gives it some nice shadows.

Second, the bezel is smaller than the case, and draws your attention towards the center.

Third, the end links extend and slope a lot downward. This eliminates overhang because it's the bracelet that's extended and not the lugs.

So with your attention drawn in and the angles creating shadows, the watch suits a broad range of wrist sizes. It's officially measured as 43.5mm but it Looks 42mm. Pretty cool if you ask me.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

You can expect a long honeymoon. I think I actually like mine more now than when I first got it - and that's saying something. Size looks great - I find it wears like a 44mm sometimes, and other times more like a 42. Probably a function of lighting. It is always comfortable. Wear it in good health. |>


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> You can expect a long honeymoon. I think I actually like mine more now than when I first got it - and that's saying something. Size looks great - I find it wears like a 44mm sometimes, and other times more like a 42. Probably a function of lighting. It is always comfortable. Wear it in good health. |>


Thanks man!

I'm a chronic flipper. So I'm not going to make myself look like a fool again saying stuff like this is the best watch ever or that this is 100% a keeper etc...lol

But it has been a while since I've NOT seen anything negative on a watch. Normally there's something. But since it's new, you don't mind it. But it ultimately makes you want to sell.

Last watch I felt this way was with my Yachtmaster.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

lorsban said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> I'm a chronic flipper. So I'm not going to make myself look like a fool again saying stuff like this is the best watch ever or that this is 100% a keeper etc...lol
> 
> ...


I believe it to be a keeper. For the time being, lol.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

My MM600 says the same titanium+ st steel-g


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

How's the accuracy of your Shoguns? Mine's running slow by 7 secs/day. Not bad. 

If anything I would've preferred if it were running fast but 7 secs slow isn't a big deal.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Mine is not great at 15 sec slow a day. I would also prefer fast. It is consistent. Some day I will get it regulated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

mine -4 sec./day, 24 h/24 on my wrist


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Out of the box 30 days ago, for the first week mine was +4 seconds daily. Then it started dropping and has been a consistent -2 seconds daily for the last three weeks.

My Sumo when new six months ago started off at +8 seconds daily and settled at +4 seconds daily. No rhyme or reason to these unregulated movements, but still pretty impressive imo.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

lorsban said:


> How's the accuracy of your Shoguns? Mine's running slow by 7 secs/day. Not bad.
> 
> If anything I would've preferred if it were running fast but 7 secs slow isn't a big deal.


-2 per day. Tough to beat for out-of-the-box, non-regulated.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Did I forget to mention "lume"?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Impressive numbers! -7 isn't bad at all but it would just be awesome if the watch "settles" to COSC levels as well.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Last one for now. The Shogun is photogenic.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## pitadotcom (Apr 21, 2014)

Does anyone know if the shogun is anti-magnetic? i have read that titanium is less susceptible to magnetisation.

and also. how likely is it for modern watches to be affected by magnetism?


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

pitadotcom said:


> Does anyone know if the shogun is anti-magnetic? i have read that titanium is less susceptible to magnetisation.
> 
> and also. how likely is it for modern watches to be affected by magnetism?


While Titanium itself maybe less prone to magnetism, the Shogun uses the same hairsprings as the lower end Seikos which are not resistant to magnetism like the Silicon springs like on some higher end watches nor is the movement shielded like on a Rolex Milgauss so I don't believe the Shogun is any more protected against magnetism as would a SS Sumo.


----------



## Nietsnie (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello,

Just arrived here today.

I am german and live in France for 29 years, near Reims, the champagne Land.

I am an Seiko addict for a long Time, had à huge collection, but sell all since I bought my Shogun. .....

Amazing watch for the price, on my wrist every day. ...

Some pics.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Nietsnie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just arrived here today.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you here!

Great pictures!

I'm glad to see it pictured well. The older pics didn't really show the finish and lines very well.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Nietsnie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just arrived here today.
> 
> ...


Welcome! Wonderful pictures.

In my opinion there is nothing else available close in price to the Shogun with its features. Sure, we would all love a AR coated Sapphire and higher grade movement, but then we would be at a MM300 price point. I can not take it off either. I am struggling with what to do with all my other Seiko Divers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko009 (Mar 31, 2014)

Here are a couple pics I took today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

For those that have upgraded to AR sapphire, was it worth it? I have a planet ocean 2500 with double AR coated sapphire as my dress diver and it just blows away the hardlex on my Shogun. In many angles, the PO almost looks like it doesn't even have a crystal installed. OTOH, my shogun is much lighter and the diashield much more scratch resistant though hehe. Anyways, I'd love for my Shogun to have a similar crystal. Is the yobokies sapphire a high quality piece?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

magbarn said:


> For those that have upgraded to AR sapphire, was it worth it? I have a planet ocean 2500 with double AR coated sapphire as my dress diver and it just blows away the hardlex on my Shogun. In many angles, the PO almost looks like it doesn't even have a crystal installed. OTOH, my shogun is much lighter and the diashield much more scratch resistant though hehe. Anyways, I'd love for my Shogun to have a similar crystal. Is the yobokies sapphire a high quality piece?


One of the Shoguns I owned had the AR sapphire, but I prefer the warmth and semi-dome inside of the Hardlex. The sapphire seemed too blue compared to my Planet Ocean. Frankly, I'd save the time & money and keep it stock.


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


> One of the Shoguns I owned had the AR sapphire, but I prefer the warmth and semi-dome inside of the Hardlex. The sapphire seemed too blue compared to my Planet Ocean. Frankly, I'd save the time & money and keep it stock.


Thanks Hoppyjr, I'll take your advice as my Shogun is my DD, don't really want to go without for too long.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Happy to help


----------



## pyu (Feb 23, 2011)

Pardon the fugly shot - this was an attempt to capture how the metal on the dial and hands reflect the light.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I like the hardlex. I don't know but it kinda has that sheen. Same with my vintage Omega. It has a plexiglass crystal. Both look brilliant when light hits it.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

The Shogun has made a real mess of my collection. Since receiving it I wear nothing else. I put another watch on and an hour later I have the Shogun back on. I am holding off selling off any more pieces, but this is crazy. Seiko made a perfect watch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

jasontking said:


> The Shogun has made a real mess of my collection. Since receiving it I wear nothing else. I put another watch on and an hour later I have the Shogun back on. I am holding off selling off any more pieces, but this is crazy. Seiko made a perfect watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Usually, whenever I get a new watch, I avoid saying stuff like this cause I turn out looking like an idiot when I flip it lol

But in this case, you know, it's damn near close - for the price and all...I mean, I've tried on other Swiss titanium divers like the Certina and the Pelagos. And I honestly believe this is better.

Ok, maybe it doesn't "beat" the Pelagos, and why should it when the Pelagos costs 3-4 times as much? But this wipes the floor with the Certina for sure. I know cause I owned the steel version and was about to buy the titanium one.

Most detractors will [email protected] about the hour hand. But for me, it suits the watch since it matches the 12 marker. Next is the hardlex. Again, it works 90% as well as sapphire at less than half the cost, so it's fine by me.


----------



## Nietsnie (Apr 27, 2014)

jasontking said:


> The Shogun has made a real mess of my collection. Since receiving it I wear nothing else. I put another watch on and an hour later I have the Shogun back on. I am holding off selling off any more pieces, but this is crazy. Seiko made a perfect watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same for me.......

I had
Sarb065
Sarb059
Sarb045
Sarz047

And other Seiko......

I bought my Shogun in november 2013....
And wear only that one......

All other were sold........

The Shogun is a watch collection killer. ......

Now I want just a Marine Master and that will be all......


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just received my Shogun in the mail this morning, and so far pretty dang impressed. My goal was to get a nice diver that I could bang around a little without worrying about but still look good doing it, and this one ticks all of those boxes. The weight is exactly what I have been looking for in divers, not too heavy nor too light.

The angular case, alternating polish and brush work, and overall finish remind me of why I keep sticking to Seiko to deliver on what my watch needs are. It feels light enough to wear comfortably throughout the day and looks thin enough to reasonably fit under most of my long sleeves. Clasp could use some improvement in terms of fit and comfort, but I can live with it or change it to rubber or nato if need be for more comfort.

Honestly, don't think I really have the itch for any other divers after getting the Shogun on the wrist. Only thing that would make me think about upgrading would be the same titanium case/finish, same size, and a better movement like the MM300. Need to break it in for a week or two to get my exact thoughts on it, but I'm very happy for now. If Seiko's listening, keep throwing out the crazy if you can occasionally come up with some homeruns like this one. This definitely will take up a solid spot in the rotation next to the GS's and the Credor.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

One thing about the clasp, I noticed it had a kink with the divers extension part. 

To eliminate the kink and Vastly improve the fit, I removed all the links I could on the thumb side of the bracelet. Shortening that straightened out the kink.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Really happy for all you guys that you are loving your Shoguns! Though I sold mine to hoppyjr, I still consider it a great watch. Very accurate and comfortable. The watch wasn't for me but, then again, if we all liked the same thing the world would be a pretty boring place.

Enjoy!


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

The only thing I would change to improve the watch is a color matched date dial (black with white lettering). Wish more manufacturers included this detail.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

DerangedGoose said:


> The only thing I would change to improve the watch is a color matched date dial (black with white lettering). Wish more manufacturers included this detail.


If the markers weren't white, a black date wheel would probably work.


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

rosborn said:


> Really happy for all you guys that you are loving your Shoguns! Though I sold mine to hoppyjr, I still consider it a great watch. Very accurate and comfortable. The watch wasn't for me but, then again, if we all liked the same thing the world would be a pretty boring place.
> 
> Enjoy!


Even with the PO in my watch box the Shogun gets plenty of wrist time due to its lightness, stealth, and scratch resistance. Let us know how the Oris works out for you. That was one of the others I considered in the Shogun's price range.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

lorsban said:


> If the markers weren't white, a black date wheel would probably work.


Thats an interesting point. But maybe if the numbers were in a thick enough font, it would be enough to balance out the dial?


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

DerangedGoose said:


> Thats an interesting point. But maybe if the numbers were in a thick enough font, it would be enough to balance out the dial?


I kind of like it with the white date wheel, looks similar enough to the 9 marker at a distance to blend in very easily to the dial. I feel like a black date window would make it look asymmetrical at a distance. I don't think a thicker font would fix that, especially considering how it might look too awkward with the double digit dates.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

adi4 said:


> I kind of like it with the white date wheel, looks similar enough to the 9 marker at a distance to blend in very easily to the dial. I feel like a black date window would make it look asymmetrical at a distance. I don't think a thicker font would fix that, especially considering how it might look too awkward with the double digit dates.


Yeah that's what I'm thinking as well.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Nietsnie said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just arrived here today.
> 
> ...


Your pictures made the watch looked so beautiful! Renewed my desire to get this watch!


----------



## pitadotcom (Apr 21, 2014)

On my 2nd week owning this watch. totally loving it. Its losing a bit of time every night, but im trying out different orientations to regulate the time a bit better. Im also aware that because it was a new watch, that a break-in period may apply. How is the accuracy on other such watches? I'm also testing with my brothers Sarb which uses the same movement.


----------



## Dr_Fierce (Aug 28, 2013)

What kind of a strap is that? Looks killer. . .



Nietsnie said:


> Same for me.......


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

Shogun with the Samurai


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I have sold off nearly all my other watches, including 2 Sumos, skx007, skx009, etc. this is really the only watch I ever feel like wearing. I wear my Tuna one day a week and enjoy it, but by the end of the day I am wishing it was titanium. I use to love a heavy piece of steel on my wrist, but I am way over that. Shogun is a serious bargain at $1000. Mine still looks new after a lot of wear.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

jasontking said:


> I have sold off nearly all my other watches, including 2 Sumos, skx007, skx009, etc. this is really the only watch I ever feel like wearing. I wear my Tuna one day a week and enjoy it, but by the end of the day I am wishing it was titanium. I use to love a heavy piece of steel on my wrist, but I am way over that. Shogun is a serious bargain at $1000. Mine still looks new after a lot of wear.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed!

I used to love how a heavy watch felt on the wrist. Now it's the opposite. The Shogun is by far the most comfortable watch I have.


----------



## Dr Pepper (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll chime in as well:

I loved the Shogun ever since I stumbled upon the JDM world when I joined WUS, but never had the chance or funds to buy it. Back then it lived under Sumo's shadow. Due to the praises the Sumo gets, I even bought one, only to flip it under one month of ownership to fund for the SMP. The Sumo is nice, I'll admit, but since the first time I've seen it, I was never impressed. I guess I just don't like that cushion-like case, bezel font, and the narrow lug width.

The Shogun now reminds me of the Spork as well. I remember that it wasn't winning contests. When WIS first saw its images, people were comparing it to the Monster and SKX007. Only until a year before Seiko discontinued it did people starting loving it.

Anyway, glad to see the watch gets the praise it deserves. I'm deciding between the Shogun or MM300 as my next watch. One thing I love about the Shogun is that any competent watchmaker can easily open the caseback and service the movement, whereas I'll have to send MM300 outside Canada to get it serviced, unless there's a watchmaker capable of servicing it in Canada. I'm rather reluctant to send it to Odyssey Time since they might not have the expertise for it.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Dr Pepper said:


> I'll chime in as well:
> 
> Anyway, glad to see the watch gets the praise it deserves. I'm deciding between the Shogun or MM300 as my next watch. One thing I love about the Shogun is that any competent watchmaker can easily open the caseback and service the movement, whereas I'll have to send MM300 outside Canada to get it serviced, unless there's a watchmaker capable of servicing it in Canada. I'm rather reluctant to send it to Odyssey Time since they might not have the expertise for it.


That's another plus for Shogun. I've owned watches that needed to be serviced abroad and the wait sucks.

On some wrists tho the MM300 looks great. Unfortunately, not my wrist. Haha


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Potential new Shogun owner here..... got one on the way from Seiya with a couple of questions.

1) Whats the colour like. Is it stainless steel like or slightly darker ? (already own a pelagos, and that is much darker than steel)

2) Is it still possible to purchase a sapphire crystal and different hands? And from who ?


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

Steppy said:


> 1) Whats the colour like. Is it stainless steel like or slightly darker ? (already own a pelagos, and that is much darker than steel)
> 
> 2) Is it still possible to purchase a sapphire crystal and different hands? And from who ?


It looks almost exactly like stainless steel.

Sapphire crystal is available from Yobokies and others.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Bit of a shame on the colour, for me the best characteristic of Titanium is its dull "gun metal" type colour, really makes a difference on the pelagos (but I'm sure the diashield has several advantages too)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Steppy said:


> Bit of a shame on the colour, for me the best characteristic of Titanium is its dull "gun metal" type colour, really makes a difference on the pelagos (but I'm sure the diashield has several advantages too)


I'd describe it more as a hybrid of Ti and SS in terms of appearance. The Diashield makes all the difference in terms of durability. If that process altered the "greyness" of the original Ti a little, I am more than ok with that to get the insane scratch resistance.









Here is stablemate Prospex Speedmaster - also DS Ti. You can see that the fundamental appearance of Ti is still present in this shot (stunning bracelet too).


----------



## sooner76 (Aug 26, 2008)

Steppy said:


> Bit of a shame on the colour, for me the best characteristic of Titanium is its dull "gun metal" type colour, really makes a difference on the pelagos (but I'm sure the diashield has several advantages too)


I have three Ti watches, two with the conventional "gun metal" coloration you're referring to. I kind of like the fact that my Shogun gives me a different look than the other two.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I suppose if you want that color, there's no substitute. Personally tho I prefer the brighter shade.

Dull grey is too tool like and I have this Gshock for that sort of thing.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow! I started out at -7 secs/day accuracy, now I'm at +1! That's fantastic accuracy!

Guess it needed to settle in or something.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

jasontking said:


> I wear my Tuna one day a week and enjoy it, but by the end of the day I am wishing it was titanium. I use to love a heavy piece of steel on my wrist, but I am way over that.





lorsban said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I used to love how a heavy watch felt on the wrist. Now it's the opposite. The Shogun is by far the most comfortable watch I have.


This is what I keep trying to explain to people! A heavy watch is just a manufacturer trying to pull the wool over your eyes! There is nothing indicative of quality in a heavy case -- anyone can do that! But to make something thin and lightweight, that takes engineering!



Dr Pepper said:


> I'll chime in as well:
> 
> I'm deciding between the Shogun or MM300 as my next watch.


I dont get the MM300 hype, especially when you compare it to the Shogun. The MM may go deeper, but the shogun is lighter and can easily be fitted with a ratcheting bracelet. The MM300 is twice the weight of the shogun, that sounds like a nightmare to wear in the heat and humidity.

The MM300 just has a fancy GS auto. In my eyes, the MM600 is the only MM to get, as it is hardened titanium and features a springdrive movement. That is interesting. Otherwise the MM300 just just another monstrous deep-diver.



Steppy said:


> Potential new Shogun owner here..... got one on the way from Seiya with a couple of questions.
> 
> 1) Whats the colour like. Is it stainless steel like or slightly darker ? (already own a pelagos, and that is much darker than steel)


I would say its just a bit darker than standard steel, but difficult to tell unless you have well machine/polished steel right next to it.

That is interesting that you are buying a Shogun and already have a Pelagos. I bought my Shogun from someone using it to fund a Pelagos, and I plan on flipping it down the road to do the same.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Dr Pepper said:


> I'm deciding between the Shogun or MM300 as my next watch. One thing I love about the Shogun is that any competent watchmaker can easily open the caseback and service the movement, whereas I'll have to send MM300 outside Canada to get it serviced, unless there's a watchmaker capable of servicing it in Canada. I'm rather reluctant to send it to Odyssey Time since they might not have the expertise for it.


Honestly you won't have as easy a time as you think having a local watch guy service the 6R15 movement. Most will look at it realize its not Swiss ETA and send you on your way. There's a good chance you're mailing your Shogun out for service, same as the MM300.

I bought a MM300 and had an issue with it, it took me five weeks to get my money back and I STILL bought another one. Mainly because of the movement and how perfectly proportioned it is. I looked at the MM600 but it was just too bulky and large.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> I'd describe it more as a hybrid of Ti and SS in terms of appearance. The Diashield makes all the difference in terms of durability. If that process altered the "greyness" of the original Ti a little, I am more than ok with that to get the insane scratch resistance.
> 
> View attachment 1496679
> 
> ...


Gray Ghost delivered today. I have had the Shogun for almost a year, using as a daily work (desk diving) watch. The Ti on the case has that gray oxidized look, with a few shinny accents. I like the fit, and it's the next best thing to the discontinued SARB059 as far as size and being a diver. I prefer the 059, but like a fool sold mine. I'll see of the GG grows on me.

There is not a scratch or hairline mark anywhere on the Shogun. Zip, nada, zero. I can't say that for any SS watch I have had. The GG I just got already has one of those hairline scratches on the clasp from desk diving.

The Shogun is my favorite all time watches. The MM300, which I also had, is a piece of workmanship and history. It's surprisingly comfortable for its size and weight. But you know its on, and have to be aware of the height. The Shogun fits like a dress watch, and you'll never know its on.


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

bruin1 said:


> I've been a fan of Seiko Ti since the late 80's, when my wife gave me a Seiko Ti dress quartz. It was light, comfortable and stylish in that 80's sort of way. However, it was stolen, so I replaced it with the Alpinist Perpetual Calendar in Ti (but that is a another watch and story). I already had Seiko divers in S/S, but the itch for a diver in Ti hit and I began my search. Unfortunately, I was to late for the Samurai in Ti; they were all sold out when I was ready to buy, and the price for used ones were/are far too rich for a Seiko that has the identical 7s movement you get in the SKX diver line. However, I was intrigued when I first heard about the Shogun: Seiko ISO-rated Diver - check; Ti case & bracelet - check; 6R15 movement that hacks and handwinds - check; classic Seiko divers look - very check. The price didn't bother me - Ti is a very difficult metal to work with and all Ti watches {Seiko and other makes} have a premium over S/S. Neither were the hardlex nor "Monster" style hour hand an issue for me. As to the complaints that the Shogun is "too light" and feels "cheap", my response is that I greatly prefer the Shogun's weight and feel over that of the Sumo (or MM300). At the end of a long day at the office or the beach, it feels very nice not having arm fatigue from wearing the equivalent of a boulder on your wrist. Additionally, I believe the look and finish of the Shogun, is far superior to that of the Sumo. These factors caused me to sell my Sumo last year as it no longer was getting any wrist time. Put simply, for me the Shogun is a winner and I expect to be wearing it for many years in the future. And now, the obligatory wrist shot...
> 
> View attachment 732504


Question: the lugs look to be at the edge of your wrist. Is that an optical effect, or is that where they sit? From the top, mine looks like yours does on my wrist. But when I look along my arm, there is a sizable gap between the lugs and where my wrist curves down. My wrist is 7", but more rounded, and the flat area where a watch sits is about 47 - 48mm.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

nepatriot said:


> Question: the lugs look to be at the edge of your wrist. Is that an optical effect, or is that where they sit? From the top, mine looks like yours does on my wrist. But when I look along my arm, there is a sizable gap between the lugs and where my wrist curves down. My wrist is 7", but more rounded, and the flat area where a watch sits is about 47 - 48mm.


It's likely optical. The closer the camera is the more it magnifies whatever is nearest. That's why I take pics as far as possible and just crop to minimize the effect.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I see some owning a Shogun and flipping for a Pelagos, or owning both. Would love to read some comparisons!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

lorsban said:


> I see some owning a Shogun and flipping for a Pelagos, or owning both. Would love to read some comparisons!


I've owned both, multiple times each. They are not competitors, but some may see them as such because they are both titanium and automatic.

The Shogun represents a nice, quality watch at a reasonable price. Its durable, reliable, and attractive (IMO) - but it is neither a "high end" brand, nor is it finished to the same standard.

The Pelagos, while not in the top levels of watch brands, does come from the Rolex family. As such, it surely shares some of the design and operational features that have been developed by Rolex (triplock crown?, SeaDweller HRV tech, case manufacturing) and likely others. In addition, the Tudor Pelagos will surely enjoy the "return to new" serviceability that Rolex Subs enjoy. While it runs an ETA motor, I suspect mounting and finishing is to a higher standard.

I don't see any real competition here. The Pelagos is a great watch and I agree with some who have said its "the Sea-Dweller Rolex should have built". With the in-house 3135 movement and the Rolex name on the dial, I could see this selling for $8-10k.

As those who have read this thread know, I'm a big fan of the Shogun. It represents a great package at a more attainable price point. The Seiko is a well crafted piece and gives the owner the impression of quality that suggests a higher price.

Buy both! 

Hoppy


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I have read that the Pelagos is a scratch magnet. That would be a deal breaker for me if I was ever to consider moving up from a Shogun.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Even if it is a scratch magnet (which it isnt, really), the surface can be easily brushed and refinished, as it forms an oxide layer. I want the Pelagos because to me, it represents the pinnacle of tool/titanium watches: light, thin, wearable, and easily adjustable bracelet. My only gripe is the excess text on the dial, but that seems to be a Tudor thing across the board...


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

jasontking said:


> I have read that the Pelagos is a scratch magnet. That would be a deal breaker for me if I was ever to consider moving up from a Shogun.


One of the nicer aspects of the Shogun is the scratch resistance. Admittedly, it's only been 3 weeks but not a single mark noticeable anywhere on it, and it's the watch I wear doing any kind of handy work around the apartment (the G-Shock is sitting there sad and neglected, waiting for when I take it for runs).

That said, I still think about "upgrading" to the Pelagos at some point, mainly because of the Glidelock clasp. My god Seiko, if you just fixed your clasps, you would have the diver market cornered all the way from the SBGA031 to the Sumo...


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Hoppyjr said:


> I've owned both, multiple times each. They are not competitors, but some may see them as such because they are both titanium and automatic.
> 
> The Shogun represents a nice, quality watch at a reasonable price. Its durable, reliable, and attractive (IMO) - but it is neither a "high end" brand, nor is it finished to the same standard.
> 
> ...


Great write up! It's different hearing from an owner vs someone who's just looking online.

I suppose having them both is an option considering that they look different enough.

Even with the shiny bits and fancy case shapes the Seiko still looks more tool diver than dress diver. But that Diashield is just amazing on titanium. It's like the best of both worlds, steel looks, titanium weight, with twice the scratch resistance.

I had the opportunity to try on a Pelagos and was also impressed by it. One of the nicest Tudors available today. Very conservative styling with some cool hostoric and modern accents like the snowflake hands and layered dial. But you really have to like the look of titanium. If they made this in steel tho and at a lower cost I'd be all over it.


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

I contacted Higuchi about purchasing a sbdc007, and was told that model was Sold Out, and that they no longer carry that model.
The other two large JDM dealers are still offering the Shogun for sale. 
I assume that Seiko manufactures specific quantities of the JDM models, and allocates the production to their dealers. Is Higuchi saying that they sold their allocation for this year already and the other dealers have not?

Does anyone know when Seiko manufactures these models and distributes the allocations to their dealers? 

Is Chino as reputable as Higuchi? Do these dealers only sell "new and unused" watches or might we get returns and " like new" product?


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

The Shogun is probably out of production and what is available for sale now is simply inventory. I would check Rakuten, last I saw a month or so ago they were going for ~$870


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

dave92029 said:


> I contacted Higuchi about purchasing a sbdc007, and was told that model was Sold Out, and that they no longer carry that model.
> The other two large JDM dealers are still offering the Shogun for sale.
> I assume that Seiko manufactures specific quantities of the JDM models, and allocates the production to their dealers. Is Higuchi saying that they sold their allocation for this year already and the other dealers have not?
> 
> ...


Not sure about distribution but last time I was in Japan, I saw ONE in Seiko's main AD or boutique in Ginza.

I also contacted Seiyajapan and they said they had them in stock. This was last March. You could try them as well. A bit pricey but excellent service.

I was also able to visit Bic Camera and Yodobashi and they didn't have them.

Huge language barrier there so I couldn't ask about other branches etc...I ended up buying 2nd hand thru a broker. Great thing is these watches nearly always look like new.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

DerangedGoose said:


> The Shogun is probably out of production and what is available for sale now is simply inventory. I would check Rakuten, last I saw a month or so ago they were going for ~$870


It's been rumored for some time that production would end and it only makes sense. For those who have or want this watch, I'd keep or get one soon.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

I purchased one from Seiya a few days ago, currently in customs waiting to be released. So he still has some stock as at this moment.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

There's an European based (Spain) eBay seller that sells it. Solojapan has developed into a well accepted and appreciated seller in the EU. 

Eric


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hyphoktm (Feb 4, 2012)

I just bought one from Chino.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

epezikpajoow said:


>


Way to go, Eric. Looks great on leather too.


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

I understand that there "might" be an alignment issue with some of the Shoguns recently produced. That may be the reason some dealers are not currently selling this watch.

I tried to order a Shogun from Chino, but when I asked them to verify the alignment of the watch before shipping it, Chino refused to sell me the watch. To quote from Chino's email to me:"We are doing our business as mail order,
our eyes are not same as yours sometime."

Hope everyone who recently ordered a shogun get watches with good alignment. I don't want to spend the time or expense trying to correct an alignment issue, therefore I have decided to wait until Seiko improves their QC.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

dave92029 said:


> I understand that there "might" be an alignment issue with some of the Shoguns recently produced. That may be the reason some dealers are not currently selling this watch.
> 
> I tried to order a Shogun from Chino, but when I asked them to verify the alignment of the watch before shipping it, Chino refused to sell me the watch. To quote from Chino's email to me:"We are doing our business as mail order,
> our eyes are not same as yours sometime."
> ...


Hmm...this alignment thing is Seiko wide I think. I recall reading Sumos and MM300 having this issue as well.

I believe the shortage is more due to limited production. I mean it's already a complicated case design to begin with and it's titanium.

Imagine having just one or two of them and one has a problem vs Sumo/MM with maybe 5-10 in stock or available. Easier to deal with returns.


----------



## ajmiami (Apr 6, 2014)

Maybe Seiko is trying to address some of their quality issues, and that may explain the low supply

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

The alignment issue was present on some of Seiko's other watches, so its likely there was a period of misalignment in the factory on watches that share the same equipment.

To be honest, Im not really sure why Seiko discontinued the Shogun. It could be because the margins were very slim, it was a relatively upmarket piece, and the market for expensive tool divers is weak in Japan (since this was not a worldwide release; perhaps consumption tastes for those with enough money for the Shogun tend to lean towards edgier/flashier pieces).

The difficulty in working with the hardened titanium could have also been a factor, but the material itself is not exclusive to Seiko (Citizen has Duratect, which is the same concept of hardened, scratch resistant titanium that mimics the shine of stainless steel). Its possible the two companies have different formulations/production processes, but I think its likely they buy the titanium from the same manufacturer. Eco-drive duratect models can be had as low as $250 from grey market channels, such as the one that I have:










I realize that grey market prices do not reflect actual retail, but most retail is a suggested MSRP anyway, Seiko/Citizen has already made their money from selling to the distributor and fluctuating retail prices dont really impact their margins.

If Citizen can make money producing hardened titanium eco drives that sell between 200-300 dollars, I find it difficult to believe that Seiko could not squeeze profit out of an automatic model of the same material, even with the added expense of an automatic movement of higher grade.

I think the likelier answer is that the Shogun was not a strong seller in the JDM market and that is why Seiko decided to discontinue it; not because of any high costs inherent to the manufacture (I could be wrong, perhaps some Japanese watch forums could elucidate on the popularity of the Shogun in Japan?)

I dont understand why Seiko and Citizen dont have a more aggressive branding push in America. Citizen does somewhat OK, Seiko is virtually non existent. You look at what people are paying for from watch companies like Nixon and it makes you cringe. I bought the eco drive posted above for $250, and it is gorgeous in person. Pure white dial, alternating brushed/polished facets like the shogun, its thin, and will run forever without maintenance. Why would you spend twice that amount on some garbage Nixon?

I feel like there is this huge market waiting to be cracked for high quality affordable watches like only the Japanese can provide, but for whatever reason they have refrained from entering it.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I've read a lot about dura tech vs dia shield. My understanding is that they are similar but the Seiko version more closely resembles stainless. More important though is what is the base metal is. Both can be put over any material including stainless. Seiko uses the very special Brightz Titanium proprietary alloy on the Shogun. The Brightz in conjunction with the dia shield makes the watch close to scratch proof. After being somewhat gentle to it the last month and having no scratches, I got brave and did a day of yard work and landscaping with it today. Any stainless watch would have been covered in scratches. Shogun has not a scratch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hyphoktm (Feb 4, 2012)

Fresh from Japan!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Hyphoktm said:


> View attachment 1505506
> 
> Fresh from Japan!


Congrats on a great watch!


----------



## ajmiami (Apr 6, 2014)

I sure hope the shogun is not discontinued. .I'm planning on buying as soon as I can afford

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

ajmiami said:


> I sure hope the shogun is not discontinued. .I'm planning on buying as soon as I can afford
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Don't worry, they always come up on the 2nd hand market in the $700-850 range. That's how I got mine.

And their excellent scratch resistance almost ensures you'll get a watch that looks new.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

First scratch (if you could call it that). Was working on my bike and I accidentally hit my watch on my exhaust heat shield. Barely noticeable even though I hit it pretty hard.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

One negative:










That rubber strap looks good BUT it's very uncomfortable. Stiff rubber and the bumps are pinching the sides of my wrist.

Probably "for wetsuits only" or something.


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

lorsban said:


> One negative:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Tuna rubber works great on the Shogun and is much more comfortable than the oem strap imo. Here it is with my son's Hulk watch.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

smalls said:


> The Tuna rubber works great on the Shogun and is much more comfortable than the oem strap imo. Here it is with my son's Hulk watch.


Thanks for the tip!

Others use the waffle strap but I prefer the other one.

Shame tho. If only they used softer rubber...


----------



## flau (Jan 6, 2014)

Just want to share my first scratch after I accidentally banged the watch into a post on the streetcar.
It looks like the brushed dia-sheild coating got knocked off at that spot:


----------



## sooner76 (Aug 26, 2008)

lorsban said:


> Don't worry, they always come up on the 2nd hand market in the $700-850 range. That's how I got mine.


Same here. Mine was six months old when I bought it for $850, but it looked brand new. Not even a strap change mark. Plus the bracelet had never been worn. (Still hasn't, for that matter.)


----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)

Dropped by Yodobashi store in Shinjuku today, left the store with Shogun on hand.
They had the last new in box piece, only the display one is left now... Not to say they will not restock, no idea if more will come. But when I saw the last one... had to get!
I changed to the MM style clasp as I have a few, I am very happy with this unplanned addition. Actually, very very pleased with the looks, feel and finish of the Seiko Shogun.


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

bruin1 said:


> I've been a fan of Seiko Ti since the late 80's, when my wife gave me a Seiko Ti dress quartz. It was light, comfortable and stylish in that 80's sort of way. However, it was stolen, so I replaced it with the Alpinist Perpetual Calendar in Ti (but that is a another watch and story). I already had Seiko divers in S/S, but the itch for a diver in Ti hit and I began my search. Unfortunately, I was to late for the Samurai in Ti; they were all sold out when I was ready to buy, and the price for used ones were/are far too rich for a Seiko that has the identical 7s movement you get in the SKX diver line. However, I was intrigued when I first heard about the Shogun: Seiko ISO-rated Diver - check; Ti case & bracelet - check; 6R15 movement that hacks and handwinds - check; classic Seiko divers look - very check. The price didn't bother me - Ti is a very difficult metal to work with and all Ti watches {Seiko and other makes} have a premium over S/S. Neither were the hardlex nor "Monster" style hour hand an issue for me. As to the complaints that the Shogun is "too light" and feels "cheap", my response is that I greatly prefer the Shogun's weight and feel over that of the Sumo (or MM300). At the end of a long day at the office or the beach, it feels very nice not having arm fatigue from wearing the equivalent of a boulder on your wrist. Additionally, I believe the look and finish of the Shogun, is far superior to that of the Sumo. These factors caused me to sell my Sumo last year as it no longer was getting any wrist time. Put simply, for me the Shogun is a winner and I expect to be wearing it for many years in the future. And now, the obligatory wrist shot...
> 
> View attachment 732504


Ive read reviews of people who say its hands down their favorite watch!!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

kasemo said:


> Ive read reviews of people who say its hands down their favorite watch!!


I'm not surprised. The diver design is pretty much the ultimate daily wearer. And the Shogun can do what any other diver can do at a more affordable price.

Factor in titanium, diashield, lumibrite, a robust movement, and that "just right" size and it's hard to beat the Shogun dollar for dollar.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

Love this lengthy discussion on the Shogun, great views and reviews---now I just have to figure out how to hide this one from the Wife.....

Curious; where and how did the Shogun, and the Sumo and Samurai for that matter, get the nicknames? The 'Tuna' makes sense but with those 3 it seems like there should be a some sort of cool story behind it.

Cheers!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatapatapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

All this talk of Shogun makes me really want another. 

I'd also love to see a MM300 in the same titanium construction as the Shogun - that would be beyond love......


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

After checking this topic I strapped my Shogun again.Farilius am not sure why Shogun got that nick name,am sure that Samurai was nicknamed after shape of hands that look a like samurai sword,Sumo was nicknamed after case design of number font on a bazel.


----------



## Capone (May 11, 2012)

Well, you guys made me do it. Pictures don't do the justice to this watch.


----------



## Nietsnie (Apr 27, 2014)

Dr_Fierce said:


> What kind of a strap is that? Looks killer. . .


Sorry for the late reply. 
It is a Canotage, French StrapMaker.

It is old swiss army leather.

Some other pictures


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

My Shogun arrived this morning. People mention how light it is but until you hold it you really can't imagine for yourself how light it feels. I was wearing an Omega SeaMaster Titanium watch and the Shogun feels noticeably lighter!
This is also the first Seiko Hardlex that looks like a mineral crystal. The finish on the entire watch is beautiful. I didn't even need to resize the band. It fits perfect. I am very pleased with my recent purchase. I even took a few pictures.


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

Capone said:


> Well, you guys made me do it. Pictures don't do the justice to this watch.
> View attachment 1519701
> View attachment 1519705


It looks like blue!

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

dave92029 said:


> This is also the first Seiko Hardlex that looks like a mineral crystal. The finish on the entire watch is beautiful. I didn't even need to resize the band. It fits perfect. I am very pleased with my recent purchase. I even took a few pictures.


Thanks to this forum I've decided I will buy one soon, I really love this watch!
Can you please explain me something more about the hardlex?


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dareius said:


> Thanks to this forum I've decided I will buy one soon, I really love this watch!
> Can you please explain me something more about the hardlex?


Quote from Yahoo Answers:
"Hardlex is a Seiko proprietary type of hardened mineral crystal and comes in at least two different varieties (what goes in Seiko 5's is not the same quality of what goes into ISO divers). Hardlex is closer to 7 in the Moh's scale, but is much more flexible than sapphire. IOW's sapphire is harder but more brittle. Hardlex will scratch easier but resists impact much better."


----------



## Dr Pepper (Feb 22, 2010)

^So it has better scratch resistance than the typical mineral crystal (supposedly around 6)?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

dave92029 said:


> Quote from Yahoo Answers:
> "Hardlex is a Seiko proprietary type of hardened mineral crystal and comes in at least two different varieties (what goes in Seiko 5's is not the same quality of what goes into ISO divers). Hardlex is closer to 7 in the Moh's scale, but is much more flexible than sapphire. IOW's sapphire is harder but more brittle. Hardlex will scratch easier but resists impact much better."


As hard as quartz then. Not bad. And likely cheaper to replace than sapphire anyway.


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

I can not find a SBDC009 (Orange Shogun) in stock anywhere D:

I want one so bad for my orange dialed watch! Tons of black dial SBDC007 available for cheap.... But I need that orange


----------



## Capone (May 11, 2012)

Shishou said:


> I can not find a SBDC009 (Orange Shogun) in stock anywhere D:
> 
> I want one so bad for my orange dialed watch! Tons of black dial SBDC007 available for cheap.... But I need that orange


I think that the orange model is discontinued.


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Shishou said:


> I can not find a SBDC009 (Orange Shogun) in stock anywhere D:
> 
> I want one so bad for my orange dialed watch! Tons of black dial SBDC007 available for cheap.... But I need that orange


Yep, been discontinued for a while now.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Farlius said:


> Love this lengthy discussion on the Shogun, great views and reviews---now I just have to figure out how to hide this one from the Wife.....
> 
> Curious; where and how did the Shogun, and the Sumo and Samurai for that matter, get the nicknames? The 'Tuna' makes sense but with those 3 it seems like there should be a some sort of cool story behind it.
> 
> Cheers!





Wizard of Oz said:


> After checking this topic I strapped my Shogun again.Farilius am not sure why Shogun got that nick name,am sure that Samurai was nicknamed after shape of hands that look a like samurai sword,Sumo was nicknamed after case design of number font on a bazel.


There was a WUS (I believe) member who reviewed it way back when it first launched in 2008 or 2009. I remember looking at the thread, it had good pics and it was there that the term was coined.



Hoppyjr said:


> All this talk of Shogun makes me really want another.
> 
> I'd also love to see a MM300 in the same titanium construction as the Shogun - that would be beyond love......


Thats basically what the MM600 is, along with a springdrive movement.



Plus9GMT said:


> Dropped by Yodobashi store in Shinjuku today, left the store with Shogun on hand.
> They had the last new in box piece, only the display one is left now... Not to say they will not restock, no idea if more will come. But when I saw the last one... had to get!
> I changed to the MM style clasp as I have a few, I am very happy with this unplanned addition. Actually, very very pleased with the looks, feel and finish of the Seiko Shogun.


I did the same, except with the MM600 clasp that is titanium. I do like the adjustability feature, but it just doesnt look as good when it is ratcheted/extended outwards and sometimes the edges of the ratcheting mechanism can be pokey.

If Seiko can come up with a bracelet to rival the Pelagos I am sold



Shishou said:


> I can not find a SBDC009 (Orange Shogun) in stock anywhere D:
> 
> I want one so bad for my orange dialed watch! Tons of black dial SBDC007 available for cheap.... But I need that orange


SBDC007 for cheap! You are ballin son. You can probably use an aftermarket dial or a dial from another orange Seiko that fits the movement.

Gentlemen, if the market for titanium divers remains as slim as it does I think we may have a valuable collectible on our hands. At the very least, one we wont ever really lose money on.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

How can I lose money on something I'm not planning on selling? 


-adi4


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

Do you think the Shogun is going to be discontinued?

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Dareius said:


> Do you think the Shogun is going to be discontinued?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


Talks of it being discontinued started a couple of years ago. It's not even in the 2013 catalog. They're scarce but you can still get them in some AD's new today.

So, it's either they're still being made in extremely small quantities or they're limiting the available stocks they're putting out OR they're selling more than they can make.


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

Better purchase now than later...

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

Hope it will not be dismissed soon, I'd like to buy one but not in a couple of months.

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Dareius said:


> Hope it will not be dismissed soon, I'd like to buy one but not in a couple of months.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


It's still on Seiko JP web site :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

It's also still in the Japan Seiko 2014 catalogue.


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

That's a good news! Thank you, guys, I can wait for buying it!

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SirusMX2 (Jun 19, 2010)

Excellent combo!


----------



## BarryW (Mar 6, 2006)

Orange one here in this bunch


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeez Barry, are those all yours? TWO titanium orange samurais?!


----------



## BarryW (Mar 6, 2006)

Alas yes they are all mine - but the Shogun maybe offloaded. Can't beat the orange Sami's. One is NOS too.


----------



## mahkie (Aug 17, 2013)

I really love my Shogun, but my bezel insert has a fairly obvious alignment issue. Will Seiko fix this, or is there any compatible replacement insert? I bought a ceramic insert on ebay, but the dimensions were off, and it honestly didn't look that good when mocked up. I'd like to get the insert fixed then go ahead with replacing the crystal with a sapphire.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

mahkie said:


> I really love my Shogun, but my bezel insert has a fairly obvious alignment issue. Will Seiko fix this, or is there any compatible replacement insert? I bought a ceramic insert on ebay, but the dimensions were off, and it honestly didn't look that good when mocked up. I'd like to get the insert fixed then go ahead with replacing the crystal with a sapphire.


Where did you buy it from? They can probably help get you sorted out.


----------



## mahkie (Aug 17, 2013)

I bought it on ebay months ago. I do have a Seiko service place nearby (I live in Asia) if they would be willing to do anything about it. I don't think the seller will help me though.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Look what I got yesterday! I am so pleased with this watch.


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Look what I got yesterday! I am so pleased with this watch.
> 
> View attachment 1534111


what are your thoughts after 24 hours?
Is it how you imagined it? Are you satisfied? Would you buy it again?

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## BarryW (Mar 6, 2006)

So how many orange ones are there about ?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The watch looks much more expensive in person than it does in pictures. The finishing is awesome! I love brushed finishes with just a minimum of polish and the Shogun fits the bill perfectly. If you have a wrist larger than 7.5" you may want to order extra links because it just fits my wrist at 7.25 with a little room to spare. It really is the most comfortable watch I have. It is light but doesn't feel cheap. The watch wears much smaller than the dimensions suggest. I'll do some side by side shots with my Stargate soon. 

The only negative is that the solid end links do not rotate and will not allow the watch to lay flat when off the wrist. I'm surprised no one ever mentioned that. 

Yes I would order again. I wish I did it a long time ago instead of toying with all the lower priced seiko's I've tried.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> The watch looks much more expensive in person than it does in pictures. The finishing is awesome! I love brushed finishes with just a minimum of polish and the Shogun fits the bill perfectly. If you have a wrist larger than 7.5" you may want to order extra links because it just fits my wrist at 7.25 with a little room to spare. It really is the most comfortable watch I have. It is light but doesn't feel cheap. The watch wears much smaller than the dimensions suggest. I'll do some side by side shots with my Stargate soon.
> 
> The only negative is that the solid end links do not rotate and will not allow the watch to lay flat when off the wrist. I'm surprised no one ever mentioned that.
> 
> Yes I would order again. I wish I did it a long time ago instead of toying with all the lower priced seiko's I've tried.


Congrats! A great watch, if it fits. It is IMHO Seiko's best 6r15 or 200M diver. The Ti treatment makes it more resistant to scratches than SS.

The Shogun is 51mm in length, compered to your Cyclopse's 50mm. So the Shogun should wear bigger I would think. How wide is the flat area on top of your wrist, where the watch sits? Are the lugs resting on your wrist, or suspended in air? For me, the Shogun was just just a tad too big; I have a 7 1/4" wrist, but unfortunately more rounded. 48mm is as far as I can go in length.


----------



## rinkel (Jun 4, 2014)

I think i'm in the market for a Shogun (Sumo still crosses my mind though)
I live in the EU, so i will have to get it via import, i was thinking about Seiya as i heard some good stories, but their site is down for maintenance for some time now.
Higuchi doesn't sell it anymore (he told me via email).
I guess i'll have to use ebay. Anyone experience with shoppinginjapan? Their feedback seems ok.
I would also settle for a used one.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

rinkel said:


> I think i'm in the market for a Shogun (Sumo still crosses my mind though)
> I live in the EU, so i will have to get it via import, i was thinking about Seiya as i heard some good stories, but their site is down for maintenance for some time now.
> Higuchi doesn't sell it anymore (he told me via email).
> I guess i'll have to use ebay. Anyone experience with shoppinginjapan? Their feedback seems ok.
> I would also settle for a used one.


Your timing is looking pretty good for the FromJapan 15% Rakuten sale... Anything from Rakuten is 15% using FromJapan service.

Shogun should come out to roughly $830 for a new one, at least $100 below what the big 3 JDM dealers are selling it for. For me personally, I wanted the assurance of Higuchi as an AD for Seiko, but $100 is a good chunk of change!


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

Seyia seems offline from 2 days, what is happening?
What about Higuchi? Is he as good and professional as Seyia?
And what about Rakuten? Can we buy on this site without worries?

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rinkel (Jun 4, 2014)

I tried to find something on the fromjapan site, but i find it very difficult to navigate that site. 
Buying from such sites gives me a bit of the creeps, especially if everything is in japanese.

Sadly enough Higuchi is not selling the sdbc007 anymore/


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Higuchi no longer stocks the Shogun. The only supplier is Seiya, who is currently updating their website. Theres always some available on Ebay too


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

Steppy said:


> Higuchi no longer stocks the Shogun. The only supplier is Seiya, who is currently updating their website. Theres always some available on Ebay too


higuchi is currently displaying the Shogun as you can buy it...

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rinkel (Jun 4, 2014)

That's why i sent them an email, their reply was: "No"


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

Alternative?

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I recall seeing some on Amazon. They likely have some Japanese supplier.


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

Do you know this site? Seiko Prospex SBDC007 Diver Titanium Automatic - Shopping In Japan .NET


----------



## rinkel (Jun 4, 2014)

i have seen that one on ebay.
another one is creationwatches, which i have seen more often on this forum. but i find them quite a bit more expensive with this watch.


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

Can you add a link?

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rinkel (Jun 4, 2014)

Buy Watch Online, Seiko Watches Casio Citizen Watch Mens Chronograph Automatic & Women's Watches
but they are selling it for €895,00 which is quite a bit more than €737,00
both have free shipping.
they have it in stock though (they confirmed via email)

my issue is VAT when importing. this is 21% which makes this watch quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

€895?! I will wait Seiya to be online again...

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rinkel (Jun 4, 2014)

yeah, higuchi would have been €663,00
i havent found any which is cheaper. or even comes close

i have sent seiya a fb message, no response. will they come online again?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Also check watch forums and ebay. Shoguns come up for sale from time to time. But they get sold QUICK too.


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

rinkel said:


> yeah, higuchi would have been €663,00
> i havent found any which is cheaper. or even comes close
> 
> i have sent seiya a fb message, no response. will they come online again?


I also sent a FB message to Seiya, but no answer. We can only wait.

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rinkel (Jun 4, 2014)

Currently emailing Creationwatches and shoppinginjapan, but both are not really willing to lower prices to the level of higuchi or seiya.
I doubt Seiya will come online soon. 

Anyway, i'll stop poluting this thread with shoppinginfo, although it has been a bit quiet here


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Keep an eye on Solojapan, they are based in Spain so no additional customs. I have seen one brandnew come weeks ago for under € 700,00...............


----------



## rinkel (Jun 4, 2014)

I have seen solojapan and comes well recommended as i have read. I was looking at the Sumo.
He doesn't like paypal though, so only banktransfer is accepted.
At the moment no shoguns though.


----------



## Capone (May 11, 2012)

rinkel said:


> I have seen solojapan and comes well recommended as i have read. I was looking at the Sumo.
> He doesn't like paypal though, so only banktransfer is accepted.
> At the moment no shoguns though.


I can recommend this guy from Spain as I bought Shogun from him. And the price was great.


----------



## rinkel (Jun 4, 2014)

Eventually i bought a used one from this forum and should be on its way soon


----------



## Capone (May 11, 2012)

rinkel said:


> Eventually i bought a used one from this forum and should be on its way soon


Don't forget the photos.


----------



## rinkel (Jun 4, 2014)

Will post them as soon as I got it. Has to travel across the world.


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

Capone said:


> I can recommend this guy from Spain as I bought Shogun from him. And the price was great.


+1.

Just send him a message through the eBay system and ask for his best price (including tax and shipment!). Delivery will take a little longer because the money has to be in his account first. Apart from that, he's great to do business with. I've bought 3 Seikos from him.

M.


----------



## tmestre (Feb 24, 2014)

Thieuster said:


> +1.
> 
> Just send him a message through the eBay system and ask for his best price (including tax and shipment!). Delivery will take a little longer because the money has to be in his account first. Apart from that, he's great to do business with. I've bought 3 Seikos from him.
> 
> M.


I've also bought from this seller and planning to buy more in a near future. And EU buyers don't have to worry with additional taxes, I personally recommend solojapan.


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Curious, anyone swap out the solid back with a display case back for the Shogun? Seen it done to Monsters n Sumos in the past wondering if it can be done or was done for the Shogun?


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Just found this video on the Shogun. Thought it should be added to the thread as it seems like its classic to have it here. Around 50 seconds in when he straps the Shogun to his wrist with the rubber his laughter has me cracking up LOL. 
SHOGUN SBDC007 RUBBER STRAP - YouTube


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

Anyone willing to sell me their Orange Shogun SBDC009?? I need an orange watch for the summer and I have a surplus of black dialed watches....


----------



## rinkel (Jun 4, 2014)

Just received my Shogun from across the ocean.
As promised a picture:


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

rinkel , did you buy the watch from Solojapan? 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## rinkel (Jun 4, 2014)

Nope, from the wus marketplace. 
I could find a used one. I didn't want to pay that ridiculously high VAT in my country


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks for the answer. Here in Portugal I've payed 94€ from taxes. I think that Solojapan send the watches from Spain and from there I won't pay any custom taxes. 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

Can you please write the solojapan website address? I've searched for it on Google but didn't find it.


----------



## rinkel (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't think he has a website, ebay only


----------



## pippin65 (Jul 11, 2013)

Well, folks I went ahead and bought my Shogun from some amazon reseller today. I'm excited and nervous at the same time. My wife is the finance minister and she'll not be happy. When buying from japan how long does it usually take to get to the States? I guess my mako XL will get some needed rest. Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plus9GMT (Nov 3, 2013)

Sun is shining this Sunday morning in Tokyo, perfect Shogun day!


----------



## pippin65 (Jul 11, 2013)

I was wondering about how people determine the accuracy of their watches. Other than have some sophisticated equipment how does one do it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rinkel (Jun 4, 2014)

I do it the simple way. I have an atomic synced clock where i sync my watch with at a specific time. Then I check the time on both watch and clock a few days at that time. 
Old school time checking


----------



## pippin65 (Jul 11, 2013)

Am using emerald and sequoia time app on iPhone. Love the watch. Got to Florida in 4 days from japan. Wife knows and is cool with it. I love my Shogun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Some shots...



Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Just took this off for a pic.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Plus9GMT said:


> Sun is shining this Sunday morning in Tokyo, perfect Shogun day!
> 
> View attachment 1552611


Wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

I bet here is a good place to ask my questions,

1. How accurate is this watch?
2. Has anyone scratched the glass? Since it is not Sapphire glass.

I am thinking to get one...but the above two questions are holding me back. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

I received mine a week ago (8 days) and since then it has gained about 5 seconds. By far my most accurate automatic. Yours may be a little different but its definitely possible to have it regulated to be very accurate.

I haven't had it long enough to have scratched the crystal yet, but Ive had a SKX173 for about 3 years and the crystal is perfect. Hardlex crystal is not as easy to scratch as reading this forum may lead you to believe. If it does scratch, you can buy a replacement sapphire from Harold for $50.



IH Biker said:


> I bet here is a good place to ask my questions,
> 
> 1. How accurate is this watch?
> 2. Has anyone scratched the glass? Since it is not Sapphire glass.
> ...


----------



## Capone (May 11, 2012)

IH Biker said:


> I bet here is a good place to ask my questions,
> 
> 1. How accurate is this watch?
> 2. Has anyone scratched the glass? Since it is not Sapphire glass.
> ...


Accuracy is relative when it comes to mechanical watch. In 6 weeks my Shogun lost just 7 seconds. Why? It all depends how much you wear it, how you position the watch overnight: crown up. crown down etc. I leave it with crown up overnight and it works for me. I started with +47 seconds and after 3 weeks it was still +47 seconds, just one night I left it with crown down.

No scratches so far, I guess Hardlex is doing its job.


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

heatscore said:


> I received mine a week ago (8 days) and since then it has gained about 5 seconds. By far my most accurate automatic. Yours may be a little different but its definitely possible to have it regulated to be very accurate.
> 
> I haven't had it long enough to have scratched the crystal yet, but Ive had a SKX173 for about 3 years and the crystal is perfect. Hardlex crystal is not as easy to scratch as reading this forum may lead you to believe. If it does scratch, you can buy a replacement sapphire from Harold for $50.


We can replace the glass with sapphire? Can any watch maker do the job? Or got to send it to some specific stores? Good information. Also..who is Harold?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, its a very simple job for any watchmaker. Just make sure they pressure test it afterwards.

This may be a little premature as you don't even have the watch yet, but if you're not familiar with buying from Yobokies, email Harold and ask about the Sumo crystal (it will fit the Shogun). He will respond with a price, and you send him the funds through paypal.

[email protected]



IH Biker said:


> We can replace the glass with sapphire? Can any watch maker do the job? Or got to send it to some specific stores? Good information.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kezturbo (Jan 25, 2014)

I've just sold my sumo to purchase one of these I can't wait for delivery


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Brand new?


----------



## udirom (Apr 22, 2014)

Bought this shogun 1 week ago. Such a great watch, just disappear on my wrist. Make all my watches feel like a tank after got used to it.
Took it to the beach in Haifa, Israel for some photo shooting.


----------



## kezturbo (Jan 25, 2014)

Yep brand new from eBay theirs a couple of people in Japan have them


----------



## kezturbo (Jan 25, 2014)

kezturbo said:


> Yep brand new from eBay theirs a couple of people in Japan have them


So went ahead and ordered one


maxchua said:


> Brand new?


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

Great photos, udirom. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

IH Biker said:


> I bet here is a good place to ask my questions,
> 
> 1. How accurate is this watch?
> 2. Has anyone scratched the glass? Since it is not Sapphire glass.
> ...


I've had a few Seikos with Hardlex for about 4 years. I've never put a scratch on them, and I don't do office work. I do get into some rough work occasionally. Seikos are my daily work watches and they stand up great against impacts. One more good thing about Hardlex is that it is more shatter resistant than sapphire.


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

I bought mine today when went out for an afternoon walk


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

Shagrath said:


> I've had a few Seikos with Hardlex for about 4 years. I've never put a scratch on them, and I don't do office work. I do get into some rough work occasionally. Seikos are my daily work watches and they stand up great against impacts. One more good thing about Hardlex is that it is more shatter resistant than sapphire.


I had my BLUMO for less than a week and got a scratch on the Hardlex  Was very disappointed, especially since I was still babying it and have no idea how that could have happened.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Shishou said:


> I had my BLUMO for less than a week and got a scratch on the Hardlex  Was very disappointed, especially since I was still babying it and have no idea how that could have happened.


It happens. I once chipped the sapphire crystal on my watch when I hit it on a doorknob.

Sapphire's not exactly idiot proof either.


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

I have heard Seiko uses higher end Hardlex crystal on some higher end of Prospex models... Wonder if our Shogun is in the category?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

I love my Shogun


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

Shongun on Leather


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

On a Bonetto Cinturini strap. Pretty comfortable.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Recently got mine on a Bonetto as well. Had to cut it a bit (small wrist problems :/ ), but it looks so much nicer than the Z22


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a 6.25" wrist. Would shogun be too large? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

itsajobar said:


> I have a 6.25" wrist. Would shogun be too large?


That's about what my wrists are, I think you'd be fine. Here are some wrist shots of the Shogun I posted:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/[pics]-wristshots-seiko-sbdc007-shogun-small-wrist-6-5-a-926425.html


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

adi4 said:


> Recently got mine on a Bonetto as well. Had to cut it a bit (small wrist problems :/ ), but it looks so much nicer than the Z22


That looks great! Which Bonneto is that?


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

A Lumen shot


----------



## NoSpoon (Jul 12, 2014)

You guys have me convinced. Now I really want a shogun! If you were buying one today where would you buy it, and why there? 

Thanks!


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

I got it from higuchi.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

lorsban said:


> That looks great! Which Bonneto is that?


Think it's the 284 or something similar, got it from Watch Prince. It's so incredibly comfortable, just so long that I have to use the last hole on my 6.5 wrist!


----------



## NoSpoon (Jul 12, 2014)

jugnu said:


> I got it from higuchi.


How long did it take to get it? I'm on the east coast.


----------



## snafunl (Dec 29, 2013)

Received my Shogun today. Its hanging with my Sumo, while it's waiting to be sized.


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

NoSpoon said:


> How long did it take to get it? I'm on the east coast.


In less than a week. I am in MD.


----------



## NoSpoon (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks jugnu! I think I will place an order in the morning.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

adi4 said:


> Think it's the 284 or something similar, got it from Watch Prince. It's so incredibly comfortable, just so long that I have to use the last hole on my 6.5 wrist!


Haha our wrists are about the same size


----------



## NoSpoon (Jul 12, 2014)

I have had the pleasure of owning my new Shogun for about a week now. You guys were right, it is awesome!


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

Best buy in its class it is just second to none,
wear it in good Health.:-!


----------



## RBL (Oct 10, 2013)

Just picked up a 22mm "marinemaster" strap from wjean. I think it makes for a classic combination.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Sad day, have to sell my Shogun with the titanium ratcheting MM600 clasp to fund other ventures. Theres a thread for anyone interested.

Hopefully will jump back into the Ti diver game with a Pelagos soon!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

This is a watch I will be eyeing now. Really dig the looks and love the hands.


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

I've only had my Shogun for a week and a half, but it's by far my all-time favorite diver. I haven't taken it off. The dimensions are perfect and the comfort is fantastic. It makes me wonder why I would want anything more... On the other hand, it's a great "trainer" for the SBGA031


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

I am selling mine.....7-week old. Want to get a MM300.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Love the titanium comfort. Its a keeper for sure!


----------



## tpdroc (Jan 31, 2014)

Just received mine on Saturday, new from Chino!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

What is the final verdict? Is Seiko still building these things or have they been discontinued? I see a load of them online


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

They seems to have discontinued the orange dial version, like the Sumo one. This seems to be still in the catalog line-up.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

IH Biker said:


> I am selling mine.....7-week old. Want to get a MM300.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Seiko diver hopping always seems to end at the MM300. It's and awesome watch you will love it.


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Seiko diver hopping always seems to end at the MM300. It's and awesome watch you will love it.


Already got it this week when I traveled to Japan. A photo of it when I was in the bullet train.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think my diver hopping will only stop when I get to this...


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

adi4 said:


> I think my diver hopping will only stop when I get to this...
> 
> View attachment 1685674


Absolutely agree with you!


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

adi4 said:


> I think my diver hopping will only stop when I get to this...
> 
> View attachment 1685674


I wish Seiko made a GS MM300 similar to what they do with the Tuna because aesthetically I would still take the MM300.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd like to see a MM300 done in Seiko Dia-Shield titanium, as used in the Shogun. My only issue with the MM300 was it's slightly heavy weight and titanium would fix that.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Hoppyjr said:


> I'd like to see a MM300 done in Seiko Dia-Shield titanium, as used in the Shogun. My only issue with the MM300 was it's slightly heavy weight and titanium would fix that.


Absolutely! That would be my Grail. As it stands my Shogun will not see an upgrade. It is the first watch I have ever owned that I did not tire of and a big part of that is the Diashield Ti. I am almost a one watch guy now since about March 2014. I also have a Tuna as a 40th Bday gift that I will not part with and 1 beater watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

After some months of watching this great watch, hope to buy one next month!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

itsajobar said:


> What is the final verdict? Is Seiko still building these things or have they been discontinued? I see a load of them online
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

The shogun is still in production until we definitely hear otherwise.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Blade and Flame said:


> The shogun is still in production until we definitely hear otherwise.


Thank you for the response.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Blade and Flame said:


> The shogun is still in production until we definitely hear otherwise.


+1

But they sure seem to be produced in small quantities tho. I had the TOUGHEST time hunting one down in Tokyo. And it all boiled down to ONE last piece in ONE store in Ginza.

Every other store had MM300s and Sumos by the boatload, it seemed like.

But this was back in Feb. Online, Seiya had it on stock too.


----------



## Birdsnest76 (Aug 1, 2014)

*Disappointed Unfortunately*

I hate to put a damper on the abundant praise for theShogun, but I must say that as a new owner I am rather disappointedoverall. Let me preface this by saying Ialready own several SKX divers, a Sumo, and was also the owner of a Ti Samuraifor many years. Thus, I am thoroughlyfamiliar with Seiko divers but simply cannot get over the quality issues with myShogun.

 The first issue isthe crystal. A mineral crystal on a $1Kwatch is simply poor value, end of story. Seiko's excuse that mineral crystal is more forgiving during diving isjust that, an excuse. These are deskdivers after all. Seiko already equipsall of their higher end divers (save the MM) with sapphire. Virtually every higher-end Swiss diver usessapphire and you do not see a swell of people shattering their brittle sapphirecrystals and crying out for mineral replacements. In reality it must simply be a matter ofcost. One might expect that Seiko would wish to delight their customers ratherthan compromising on quality. They are,after all, charging a $400+ price premium for the Shogun over the Sumo. Should that not buy more watch? The movements are identical. The dial and hands cannot cost more. So, the extra $400+ premium is devoted solelyto the different case and bracelet. Itcannot cost Seiko more than an extra $50 to equip this watch with sapphire, butthey instead choose to deliver a less satisfying customer experience despite the$1K price tag. During the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP]week of ownership I secured my first crystal scratch. Now, every time I look at my Shogun, insteadof experiencing reinforced satisfaction and pride of ownership, I insteadexperience reinforced disappointment. Iam daily reminded that I now own a flawed watch. Why would Seiko risk daily customer disappointmentover the matter of a $50 crystal on a $1K watch? This is flawed strategy and it should becorrected.

The second issue is the bracelet. And here I simply cannot understand how so manyon this forum praise this aspect of the watch. I would ask other owners to look at the inner surface edges of thelinks, i.e. the edges that are exposed as you flex the bracelet. On my watch the edges are a mottled brownishpurple, almost as if they show the original forging marks, with absolutely zeroeffort to finish or polish these surfaces. The same is true of all the hidden parts of the clasp, almost as if the Diashieldtreatment itself was sprayed on, or vapor deposited upon an already assembledbracelet. Either way it looks sloppy andunfinished and inappropriate to a $1K watch. I have also quickly garnered micro scratches on the clasp, from mereoffice use. I happen to have severalolder Citizen watches with the Duratect TI finish and there is absolutely zerowear on these watches after many years of use, and with every part of thebracelet appropriately brushed or polished, even inner surfaces. This Seiko bracelet is simply not competitivewith the quality of the older cheaper Citizen bracelets.
All in all, I cannot understand the fascination with thiswatch vs. the Sumo and find it a poor value proposition. I welcome other opinions. Is your bracelet similar? Do the inner link surfaces look like theyjust came out of a forge? Would a $1KSwiss watch have a similar bracelet? Andwould it come with a mineral crystal? SomehowI doubt either would be the case. I willbe quickly selling this one.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Birdsnest76 said:


> I hate to put a damper on the abundant praise for theShogun, but I must say that as a new owner I am rather disappointedoverall. Let me preface this by saying Ialready own several SKX divers, a Sumo, and was also the owner of a Ti Samuraifor many years. Thus, I am thoroughlyfamiliar with Seiko divers but simply cannot get over the quality issues with myShogun.
> 
> The first issue isthe crystal. A mineral crystal on a $1Kwatch is simply poor value, end of story. Seiko's excuse that mineral crystal is more forgiving during diving isjust that, an excuse. These are deskdivers after all. Seiko already equipsall of their higher end divers (save the MM) with sapphire. Virtually every higher-end Swiss diver usessapphire and you do not see a swell of people shattering their brittle sapphirecrystals and crying out for mineral replacements. In reality it must simply be a matter ofcost. One might expect that Seiko would wish to delight their customers ratherthan compromising on quality. They are,after all, charging a $400+ price premium for the Shogun over the Sumo. Should that not buy more watch? The movements are identical. The dial and hands cannot cost more. So, the extra $400+ premium is devoted solelyto the different case and bracelet. Itcannot cost Seiko more than an extra $50 to equip this watch with sapphire, butthey instead choose to deliver a less satisfying customer experience despite the$1K price tag. During the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP]week of ownership I secured my first crystal scratch. Now, every time I look at my Shogun, insteadof experiencing reinforced satisfaction and pride of ownership, I insteadexperience reinforced disappointment. Iam daily reminded that I now own a flawed watch. Why would Seiko risk daily customer disappointmentover the matter of a $50 crystal on a $1K watch? This is flawed strategy and it should becorrected.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you don't like it. I have owned almost every sub $1000 Seiko 200m diver made in the last 7 to 10 years and this is hands down the best. I have been at this for a lot of years and appreciate the fine detail and design that went into this watch. Guys coming from higher end Swiss brands have echoed these thoughts.

I do not have the brownish thing going on with my bracelet and the Hardex is way tougher then what is on a Orange Monster. 6 months of nearly daily wear and no crystal scratch. I do have micro scratches on the clasp and bracelet from heavy wear, but it is about 95% less than stainless would have. Watches don't stay new.

But to each their own. We all like different things and have different expectations.

It will sell quickly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Disappointed Unfortunately*



Birdsnest76 said:


> I hate to put a damper on the abundant praise for theShogun, but I must say that as a new owner I am rather disappointedoverall. Let me preface this by saying Ialready own several SKX divers, a Sumo, and was also the owner of a Ti Samuraifor many years. Thus, I am thoroughlyfamiliar with Seiko divers but simply cannot get over the quality issues with myShogun.
> 
> The first issue isthe crystal. A mineral crystal on a $1Kwatch is simply poor value, end of story. Seiko's excuse that mineral crystal is more forgiving during diving isjust that, an excuse. These are deskdivers after all. Seiko already equipsall of their higher end divers (save the MM) with sapphire. Virtually every higher-end Swiss diver usessapphire and you do not see a swell of people shattering their brittle sapphirecrystals and crying out for mineral replacements. In reality it must simply be a matter ofcost. One might expect that Seiko would wish to delight their customers ratherthan compromising on quality. They are,after all, charging a $400+ price premium for the Shogun over the Sumo. Should that not buy more watch? The movements are identical. The dial and hands cannot cost more. So, the extra $400+ premium is devoted solelyto the different case and bracelet. Itcannot cost Seiko more than an extra $50 to equip this watch with sapphire, butthey instead choose to deliver a less satisfying customer experience despite the$1K price tag. During the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP]week of ownership I secured my first crystal scratch. Now, every time I look at my Shogun, insteadof experiencing reinforced satisfaction and pride of ownership, I insteadexperience reinforced disappointment. Iam daily reminded that I now own a flawed watch. Why would Seiko risk daily customer disappointmentover the matter of a $50 crystal on a $1K watch? This is flawed strategy and it should becorrected.
> 
> ...


Did you not know this watch had a mineral crystal before dropping a grand on it?


----------



## Birdsnest76 (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: Disappointed Unfortunately*

Perhaps it is just me. Does anyone else's bracelet link edges look like this?


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Disappointed Unfortunately*



Birdsnest76 said:


> Perhaps it is just me. Does anyone else's bracelet link edges look like this?
> 
> View attachment 1799130
> [u/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Birdsnest76 (Aug 1, 2014)

Have tried to clean the discoloration but it is permanent. Does anyone else have this? Perhaps my bracelet has faulty metalurgy as it does seem to scratch rather easily.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Birdsnest76 said:


> Have tried to clean the discoloration but it is permanent. Does anyone else have this? Perhaps my bracelet has faulty metalurgy as it does seem to scratch rather easily.


I read this happen to one other member. They worked a replacement through the dealer they bought it from. Replacement was reported to be perfect. Maybe it was a bad Diashield treatment and is also effecting the scratch resistance issue you reported.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Disappointed Unfortunately*



Mike_Dowling said:


> Did you not know this watch had a mineral crystal before dropping a grand on it?


X1000

It's not as if Seiko withheld info or gave false info. It's stated clearly that it has a hardlex crystal.

Besides, how often do we hear of hardlex breaking or shattering?


----------



## 3523 (Aug 31, 2013)

Here's a link to the thread about the bracelet issue.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1066985

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Disappointed Unfortunately*

Interesting comments. Just a few thoughts.

First, Seiko seems to use Hardex in all their divers, except the GS diver, based on a brand position that, for a diver, if the crystal gets hit under pressure (i.e. actually diving), Hardex is more likely to crack but not fail, whereas sapphire is more likely to shatter and fail. As you point out, cost is clearly not the factor, because sapphire may cost Seiko $25 or so to add in, and even $350 Sarb's and other similar priced Seiko non-divers have sapphire. The exception is the GS, and again, as you point out, the extra $25 is not why Seiko uses sapphire vs. harder for a watch at that price. Clearly it is a bow to that watch's competition, which are Swiss divers that cost many thousands of dollars.

Second, I had a Shogun, wore it as an everyday wear for a year, and had no such discoloration. In countless photos of the watch this in not evident. Only on a few cases reported here repeatedly, and repeated by what looks to be the same posters on different sites. Not saying this is not real, but rather that it is rare, and probably has a cause that is not the watch but something else. I know people that react to various metals on there skin, with either skin irritation or metal discoloring or both. Metal will also discolor depending on what gets on it: we do not know if there is a common thread to an environmental factor.

Finally, the price difference is driven by the Ti case, and Ti treatment, which is not the same coating found on less expensive Ti Seiko's, but (reportedly anyway) the same treatment found on the GS Ti watch. I am no expert, so hopefully more knowledgable people can chime in, but as I understand this, the more expensive treatment is in the mfg process of the case, and is a surface hardening process that does not wear off, but actually changed the metal surface.

So, for $500 more than a Sumo, you are paying for a Ti case and bracelet, with a hardening treatment that really does protect from minor surface scratches. From a mfg standpoint, is that with $500? Of course not. Neither is a Sumo worth 2.5X an 007. Or a MM300 worth 2x a Shogun. It has been said that a Rolex Sub costs around $500 in actual parts and mfg cost.

On the treatment, I and others have said this really works. After a year, I had zero of those minor hair line scratches and swirl marks that I have always found in SS watches, even after a few weeks. I have never had any SS watch look like that after a year.

Overall, my Shogun was a well made and flawless as any decent watch I have ever owned. Even my butt-ugly Sumo was perfectly made ... as well made an solid as my Gen II Monster, or BFK, or MM300. I could not say any of those were less well made than the other, or not comparable. So I am surprised to hear you can detect noticeably lower QC, i.e. "defect" rate, compared to your SKX. I'll bet if you out in front of and asked 10 Swiss watch snobs, and who knew nothing about Asian watches, to line up a Shogun, Sumo, BFK, Gen II Monster, MM300, and a SARB 059, in order of cost, you'd get a half dozen different line ups ... minimum.

No watch is really worth what the mfg charges. It's what the buyer is willing to pay.



Birdsnest76 said:


> I hate to put a damper on the abundant praise for theShogun, but I must say that as a new owner I am rather disappointedoverall. Let me preface this by saying Ialready own several SKX divers, a Sumo, and was also the owner of a Ti Samuraifor many years. Thus, I am thoroughlyfamiliar with Seiko divers but simply cannot get over the quality issues with myShogun.
> 
> The first issue isthe crystal. A mineral crystal on a $1Kwatch is simply poor value, end of story. Seiko's excuse that mineral crystal is more forgiving during diving isjust that, an excuse. These are deskdivers after all. Seiko already equipsall of their higher end divers (save the MM) with sapphire. Virtually every higher-end Swiss diver usessapphire and you do not see a swell of people shattering their brittle sapphirecrystals and crying out for mineral replacements. In reality it must simply be a matter ofcost. One might expect that Seiko would wish to delight their customers ratherthan compromising on quality. They are,after all, charging a $400+ price premium for the Shogun over the Sumo. Should that not buy more watch? The movements are identical. The dial and hands cannot cost more. So, the extra $400+ premium is devoted solelyto the different case and bracelet. Itcannot cost Seiko more than an extra $50 to equip this watch with sapphire, butthey instead choose to deliver a less satisfying customer experience despite the$1K price tag. During the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP]week of ownership I secured my first crystal scratch. Now, every time I look at my Shogun, insteadof experiencing reinforced satisfaction and pride of ownership, I insteadexperience reinforced disappointment. Iam daily reminded that I now own a flawed watch. Why would Seiko risk daily customer disappointmentover the matter of a $50 crystal on a $1K watch? This is flawed strategy and it should becorrected.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

> First, Seiko seems to use Hardex in all their divers, except the GS diver, based on a brand position that, for a diver, if the crystal gets hit under pressure (i.e. actually diving), Hardex is more likely to crack but not fail, whereas sapphire is more likely to shatter and fail. As you point out, cost is clearly not the factor, because sapphire may cost Seiko $25 or so to add in, and even $350 Sarb's and other similar priced Seiko non-divers have sapphire. The exception is the GS, and again, as you point out, the extra $25 is not why Seiko uses sapphire vs. harder for a watch at that price.


This is a fallacy, I can't remember the article but the head of Seiko acknowledges it is a decision based on cost. The crystal in a sarb isn't the same as the double domed hardlex in the Tuna or MM300. Sapphire is much more prone to micro cracks so the failure rates is much higher than with hardlex. So to make a proper sapphire for the MM300 or Tuna it would be much more costly.

This idea that Seiko uses hardlex over sapphire because of some functional reason is patently false.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Mike_Dowling said:


> This is a fallacy, I can't remember the article but the head of Seiko acknowledges it is a decision based on cost. The crystal in a sarb isn't the same as the double domed hardlex in the Tuna or MM300. Sapphire is much more prone to micro cracks so the failure rates is much higher than with hardlex. So to make a proper sapphire for the MM300 or Tuna it would be much more costly.
> 
> This idea that Seiko uses hardlex over sapphire because of some functional reason is patently false.


I have a Presage with a sapphire front and caseback. The whole watch cost me about $400 new. I also saw a bunch of other Seiko dress models with sapphire for around the same price or less.

Yet, nearly all sport Seiko's have hardlex even if they cost more than double the dress models.

Question is, if cost was the main or only consideration, why are they able to put sapphire on much cheaper watches?

That's why I tend to agree that there must be some other reason as to why they use hardlex on sports models.

Anyway, here's a link to a Seiko engineer's response:

http://www.thewatchsite.com/29-toku...-explanation-about-materials-watch-glass.html


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

lorsban said:


> Question is, if cost was the main or only consideration, why are they able to put sapphire on much cheaper watches?


The sapphire on our SARBs that are rated 10 bar is not the same as the double dome hardlex in a tuna or a MM300 rated 300m.

It's not really debatable at this point, Seiko came out and said it was because of the cost of producing thick sapphire crystals for the divers and the higher defect rate with sapphire. That's why your divers have hardlex, if hardlex was so great for divers and shatter resistance higher end divers would have it.

Hardlex is an inferior crystal and its on our divers so Seiko can make them affordable, and we're just gonna have to accept that.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Mike_Dowling said:


> The sapphire on our SARBs that are rated 10 bar is not the same as the double dome hardlex in a tuna or a MM300 rated 300m.
> 
> It's not really debatable at this point, Seiko came out and said it was because of the cost of producing thick sapphire crystals for the divers and the higher defect rate with sapphire. That's why your divers have hardlex, if hardlex was so great for divers and shatter resistance higher end divers would have it.
> 
> Hardlex is an inferior crystal and its on our divers so Seiko can make them affordable, and we're just gonna have to accept that.


Yeah, I gathered that hardlex was far more cost-effective in the manufacturing process vs sapphire, while only being slightly less durable than sapphire.

Another thing to consider is Seiko likely makes their own sapphire. They probably haven't yet figured out a cost-effective way to make thicker crystals.

They could've just outsourced like everybody else. But I guess they're control freaks or something.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

lorsban said:


> Yeah, I gathered that hardlex was far more cost-effective in the manufacturing process vs sapphire, while only being slightly less durable than sapphire.
> 
> Another thing to consider is Seiko likely makes their own sapphire. They probably haven't yet figured out a cost-effective way to make thicker crystals.
> 
> They could've just outsourced like everybody else. But I guess they're control freaks or something.


Another thing to consider is Seiko actually pressure tests their divers and takes that rating very seriously. It's unlikely a lot of the micro-brands or even some of the Swatch group and other Swiss watch companies do. I would be willing to bet the Hardlex in a MM300 can withstand a lot more than pretty much any other crystal on the market. To make a sapphire crystal this thickly domed and tough would cost quite a bit.

Basically a lot of watches toss in "sapphire" because they know it sells, doesn't mean it's a quality crystal for the purpose of the watch. You can get sapphire in a $100 homage so it isn't the end all be all.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Another thing to consider is Seiko actually pressure tests their divers and takes that rating very seriously. It's unlikely a lot of the micro-brands or even some of the Swatch group and other Swiss watch companies do. I would be willing to bet the Hardlex in a MM300 can withstand a lot more than pretty much any other crystal on the market. To make a sapphire crystal this thickly domed and tough would cost quite a bit.
> 
> Basically a lot of watches toss in "sapphire" because they know it sells, doesn't mean it's a quality crystal for the purpose of the watch. You can get sapphire in a $100 homage so it isn't the end all be all.


Well said.

I would love to see Seiko Prospex go head to head in a depth test with other comparatively priced divers.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

This discussion is of interest to me. The Shogun is my favorite of the Seiko diver line, and the mineral crystal is the main reason I haven't purchased one. I am frankly not interested in shatter resistance or pressure testing. What happens if it knocks into a door jamb, something that happens to me on a fairly regular basis, usually carrying boxes at work. Will that scratch the crystal? Because it won't on a sapphire watch (and hasn't shattered any yet, either). I don't mind marks on the case and bracelet, but I want the crystal to be clear.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Yes mineral crystal is more prone to scratching from hitting hard objects like door jams etc...


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Skeptical said:


> This discussion is of interest to me. The Shogun is my favorite of the Seiko diver line, and the mineral crystal is the main reason I haven't purchased one. I am frankly not interested in shatter resistance or pressure testing. What happens if it knocks into a door jamb, something that happens to me on a fairly regular basis, usually carrying boxes at work. Will that scratch the crystal? Because it won't on a sapphire watch (and hasn't shattered any yet, either). I don't mind marks on the case and bracelet, but I want the crystal to be clear.


I think that the bezel would bear the brunt of the impact, preserving the crystal.

I have Rolexes that I've chipped and scratched because the crystal is raised above the bezel.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> The sapphire on our SARBs that are rated 10 bar is not the same as the double dome hardlex in a tuna or a MM300 rated 300m.
> 
> It's not really debatable at this point, Seiko came out and said it was because of the cost of producing thick sapphire crystals for the divers and the higher defect rate with sapphire. That's why your divers have hardlex, if hardlex was so great for divers and shatter resistance higher end divers would have it.
> 
> Hardlex is an inferior crystal and its on our divers so Seiko can make them affordable, and we're just gonna have to accept that.


Is this really logical? I mean it doesn't seem to be an issue for, I dunno&#8230; ALL the other watch companies that make divers w/ sapphire? I mean seriously, I could maybe understand not having them on the Sumo and models priced below that, but for $900 and upwards, I think it should have it. I don't know, it just seems ridiculous to me that they can't figure out a way to include them when so many other watchmakers can. For greater than 200m WR I might understand, but come on - we're only talking 200m. Virtually every diver over say $300 has sapphire. EDIT: sorry, I realize this was a contradiction. I guess I'm saying for the Shogun and models priced around 700-1200 that are only rated to 200m, I don't think sapphire should be that hard for them to do. If the greater WR necessitates hardlex, then I understand I suppose - I'm not really interested in those models anyway.

I myself have been considering a shogun based on all the high praise they have earned, but apart from the crystal which definitely bothers me (although I know I could get one aftermarket at least), the other big thing that is holding me back is the bracelet - I don't really like the way the links are all one piece, and also the middle segments seem to be slightly raised above the outside ones. Is this true? I tend to like "looser" oysters that have a lot of movement to them (not cheap, poor build quality movement, but in terms of joints / articulation) vs stiffer ones like on my SARB033, which also has the one-piece links but the middle part is flush w/ the others, not raised. Can anybody comment on this, especially if you have any thoughts or issues w/ it? Maybe it is something that bothers me looking at it now, but when I actually see it in person and wear it wouldn't really bother me ? I have heard it's very comfortable, but I don't know - I just don't like the look of it.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Pentameter said:


> Is this really logical? I mean it doesn't seem to be an issue for, I dunno&#8230; ALL the other watch companies that make divers w/ sapphire? I mean seriously, I could maybe understand not having them on the Sumo and models priced below that, but for $900 and upwards, I think it should have it. I don't know, it just seems ridiculous to me that they can't figure out a way to include them when so many other watchmakers can. For greater than 200m WR I might understand, but come on - we're only talking 200m. Virtually every diver over say $300 has sapphire. EDIT: sorry, I realize this was a contradiction. I guess I'm saying for the Shogun and models priced around 700-1200 that are only rated to 200m, I don't think sapphire should be that hard for them to do. If the greater WR necessitates hardlex, then I understand I suppose - I'm not really interested in those models anyway.
> 
> I myself have been considering a shogun based on all the high praise they have earned, but apart from the crystal which definitely bothers me (although I know I could get one aftermarket at least), the other big thing that is holding me back is the bracelet - I don't really like the way the links are all one piece, and also the middle segments seem to be slightly raised above the outside ones. Is this true? I tend to like "looser" oysters that have a lot of movement to them (not cheap, poor build quality movement, but in terms of joints / articulation) vs stiffer ones like on my SARB033, which also has the one-piece links but the middle part is flush w/ the others, not raised. Can anybody comment on this, especially if you have any thoughts or issues w/ it? Maybe it is something that bothers me looking at it now, but when I actually see it in person and wear it wouldn't really bother me ? I have heard it's very comfortable, but I don't know - I just don't like the look of it.


It's like this, Seiko makes everything in house, including the crystals they use. Actually even batteries and the oil they use for watches.

Their choice of materials has a lot to do with cost effectiveness. At this point, their sapphire producing process hasn't yet reached the level they want for their mid-priced divers that need thick domed crystals. They actually put sapphire on a few of their lower priced dress watches but these are thin and flat. And it's NOT easy making sapphire crystals. Case in point, the company Apple buys their sapphire glass from is going bankrupt.

For lower priced divers, they went with the next best thing, hardlex - which is just a tiny bit less scratch resistant vs sapphire with better shatter resistance at a far lower price. In other words, very cost effective.

You mention other companies putting sapphire on everything and that's true. Mainly because they outsource everything. Somebody else makes it and they put it in their watches. You can actually buy a sapphire crystal for the Shogun if you wanted.

Outsourcing has never been Seiko's philosophy because they have such strict standards that they'd rather make everything themselves than trust someone else to make it.

You can find cheap divers with sapphire and they print 200 meters on the dial, but I'd bet if you actually took a few of them to that depth, you'll see some failures.

With regards to the bracelet, the center is raised a bit. But it's quite slight. Because it's titanium, it's very comfortable. Definitely better than any other steel watch I have. However, some have complained about the divers extension, they say it kinks. Mine doesn't. You just have to experiment with fitting. Others have replaced it with a different clasp, which is also another way to go.


----------



## Birdsnest76 (Aug 1, 2014)

"... the other big thing that is holding me back is the bracelet - I don't really like the way the links are all one piece, and also the middle segments seem to be slightly raised above the outside ones. Is this true? I tend to like "looser" oysters that have a lot of movement to them (not cheap, poor build quality movement, but in terms of joints / articulation) vs stiffer ones like on my SARB033, which also has the one-piece links but the middle part is flush w/ the others, not raised. Can anybody comment on this, especially if you have any thoughts or issues w/ it? Maybe it is something that bothers me looking at it now, but when I actually see it in person and wear it wouldn't really bother me ? I have heard it's very comfortable, but I don't know - I just don't like the look of it."...

Personally, I really don’t like the bracelet design. As you noted, the links are single molded pieces, with a slightly raised center. But what I really find distasteful is that, rather than having the outer link segment top and bottom edges totally perpendicular to the length of the bracelet, they are slightly upward sloping. The result is a slightly Y-shaped link. The added result is that, as the bracelet curves around your wrist, the upward sloping parts of the Y-shape, point slightly outward as a by-product of their design, and form hard points. The effect is rather modest to be sure, but as I feel around the outside of the bracelet as it sits on my wrist I feel these sharp points, rather than feeling a supple and smooth gradation, which would be the result if the links were “square-molded” so to speak. The classic oyster-style works for a reason – when you mess with it as Seiko has done here I think you move away from functionality, rather than increasing it. It greatly degrades the aesthetic for me -- just one owner’s opinion


----------



## lg777 (Nov 9, 2014)

New owner of a Shogun here. I only got watches as gifts and have a few Seiko 5's so this is my first real watch purchase. Love the watch. I haven't been wearing one for awhile now that I started to try out fitness trackers. I keep forgetting I have a watch on. It truly is comfortable. I only got it for 4 days now. Had a bit of time trying to adjust the wristband with the pin/collars but got through it. Funny I used a paper clip to poke out the pin after using a tool that was not deep enough. I kept looking for the collar and finally found it stuck on the paperclip. Almost gone mad.

Anyways, one question I have. It seems to be going fast...about 10-12 sec per day. I read that there might be a break in period or "tap" the watch???

Should I worry or just wait it out a bit?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

lg777 said:


> New owner of a Shogun here. I only got watches as gifts and have a few Seiko 5's so this is my first real watch purchase. Love the watch. I haven't been wearing one for awhile now that I started to try out fitness trackers. I keep forgetting I have a watch on. It truly is comfortable. I only got it for 4 days now. Had a bit of time trying to adjust the wristband with the pin/collars but got through it. Funny I used a paper clip to poke out the pin after using a tool that was not deep enough. I kept looking for the collar and finally found it stuck on the paperclip. Almost gone mad.
> 
> Anyways, one question I have. It seems to be going fast...about 10-12 sec per day. I read that there might be a break in period or "tap" the watch???
> 
> Should I worry or just wait it out a bit?


10-12 secs is within specs I believe. If you want better accuracy you can have it regulated by a watchmaker or Seiko service.

Do not "tap" it.


----------



## lg777 (Nov 9, 2014)

lorsban said:


> 10-12 secs is within specs I believe. If you want better accuracy you can have it regulated by a watchmaker or Seiko service.
> 
> Do not "tap" it.


Ok, I'm not too fussy about accuracy, just want to make sure I don't have an issue with it down the road. I didn't think "tapping" the watch would be a good idea especially a $1k watch.

Now I just need some clarification from the awesome manual. Position 1 is basically when you unscrew the knob or small dial for manual winding? Position 2 is just date and Position 3 (furthest out) stops the second hand for time adjustment? Can you adjust time going backwards (time zone change) or do you always adjust clockwise? I don't remember where I got this advise from but something I remember a long long time ago.

Thanks,


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

lg777 said:


> Ok, I'm not too fussy about accuracy, just want to make sure I don't have an issue with it down the road. I didn't think "tapping" the watch would be a good idea especially a $1k watch.
> 
> Now I just need some clarification from the awesome manual. Position 1 is basically when you unscrew the knob or small dial for manual winding? Position 2 is just date and Position 3 (furthest out) stops the second hand for time adjustment? Can you adjust time going backwards (time zone change) or do you always adjust clockwise? I don't remember where I got this advise from but something I remember a long long time ago.
> 
> Thanks,


You got it. You can adjust both ways.

One thing setting the date tho, most watch movements have a "safe zone" for setting the date.

I'm not exactly sure where the safe zone is for this watch so what I do is set the time to 6 o'clock, then set the date to the day before the current date and lastly, set the time.


----------



## minty mushroom (Dec 15, 2013)

I only get to wear mine a couple days a week so I'm always setting the time/date. I usually check the time first to make sure it's not pm and close to date changing over. Then set date. Then set time.

I think it's 6r15 movement. Seiko manual says don't change date between 10pm and 1am
Source:
http://www.seiko.com.au/sites/seiko.com.au/files/instructions_booklets/SEIKO_6R15_0405.pdf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

What's the best aspects of this watch? I'd like to buy it !


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

Dareius said:


> What's the best aspects of this watch? I'd like to buy it !


The previous 695 messages might hold a clue!


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

Dareius said:


> What's the best aspects of this watch? I'd like to buy it !


Just Look at this beauty. Then add scratch proof, lightweight, drilled lugs, beautiful dial with kickass lume and case finish that is second to none. To spice it up its moddable with marinemaster dial and hands in the future, easily serviceable, full array of aftermarket parts like crystals m.m

Oh, and the best? With current yen prices a real affordable gem.

Questions? 
Idiot proof to buy one as this must be the best bang for the buck you can get.









Ps: none of even the best pictures here in this thread do it justice. Amazing in real life...


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

Dareius said:


> What's the best aspects of this watch? I'd like to buy it !


I've thought about that a lot since I got mine a year ago.

To me it's the proportions, Seiko nailed it. Perfect diameter, perfect bezel, lume markers and hands are "just right" in size. The case rocks from all angles and the 22mm lugs are spot on, especially since it's a titanium watch. Nice wide lugs, but still supremely comfortable. I love how the crown recesses into the crown guard. The watch wears perfect on its bracelet or any strap. My entire collection has boiled down to 2 watches, the Shogun and the SBGR055. You cannot go wrong purchasing a Shogun, it's more than the sum of its parts.


----------



## sooner76 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've had my Shogun for almost a year and a half, and have always worn it on Isofrane or leather. This past week I finally got around to installing the bracelet.

Nice! 

Very, very . . . nice!


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

I' d need more pictures with the shogun on isofrane - anybody please.....?


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Im in since 3 months. At first I was feeling same as a lot of people stated. Damn its featherweight, feels cheap on wrist, no heft !

This vanished wearing it as daily. The mineral glass worried me but the message some steps above just displays the perfect picture to explain my meaning. This surf green aspect when lights hits the crystal, letting you also see how nice the hands are polished make it all for me.

Luck of draw movement wise for me too. -2s/day and leaving it on the glass for a sleep at night it wins 2s. So its almost +0 for me

My only downfalls are about the diashield coating being such fingerprints sensitive and my crown is not really smooth when I'm unscrewing it. I clearly feel some friction on the thread. Did someone experience the same or has it to be this way ?

I'll post some pics, this watch deserves it. 

Barnefko, I was all about putting on rubber too but give the bracelet a try. Its my only watch I don't toy around with straps.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Mine just came in a few days ago and already has become the go to watch..

The weight when first held in my hand threw me but after sizing and wearing I realized I had something special in this one and all doubt faded quickly.


----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)

Dareius 








MemberJoin DateJan 2014Posts236

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*

What's the best aspects of this watch? I'd like to buy it !​


jugnu said:


> The previous 695 messages might hold a clue!


_Looks like someone has always had others bring their homework to school..ha_


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ApexWildCard said:


> Mine just came in a few days ago and already has become the go to watch..
> 
> The weight when first held in my hand threw me but after sizing and wearing I realized I had something special in this one and all doubt faded quickly.
> 
> View attachment 2499746


I'm curious if you've tried on or owned a Pelagos before. No reason other than suddenly they look so similar by specs.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Bender.Folder said:


> My only downfalls are about the diashield coating being such fingerprints sensitive and my crown is not really smooth when I'm unscrewing it. I clearly feel some friction on the thread. Did someone experience the same or has it to be this way ?


Seiko crowns, in general, have gritty threads.

Many have brushed the threads and then run wax dental floss around the threads to make them buttery smooth. I do it to all of my watches and have noticed that the Seikos do much, much better. In fact, these days I clean the threads immediately before I screw it down even once.


----------



## TIMEX SOCIAL CLUB (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Dave,
i bought 3 Sumos within the Last 4 months. 2 from Seiya-san and one from Chino. One is just a Little bit misaglined, 2 are badly misaligned and the Orange one has a particle on the dial. I have lost my believe in the Seiko quality efforts to be honest. Both sellers, Seiya and Chino mentioned on their homepages that misalignments at Seiko watches are common and no Reason for customers to complain at the dealer. Ok, also Toyata has a lack of quality meanwhile ;-) maybe i should switch to German made watches. I also drive a VW car. 
Cheers 
TSC


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

TIMEX SOCIAL CLUB said:


> Hi Dave,
> i bought 3 Sumos within the Last 4 months. 2 from Seiya-san and one from Chino. One is just a Little bit misaglined, 2 are badly misaligned and the Orange one has a particle on the dial...


I bought my shogun about an year ago and had the misaligned chapter ring that was discussed in a separate thread. Still have the watch. Great looking watch, but still find it unacceptable that an item at this price point could get past QA and be shipped to a customer.


----------



## BrittB (May 23, 2014)

Just purchased a very good condition Shogun at a local jewelry store that had just taken it in on trade.

I'm loving it. Everything is spot on and correctly aligned.










I paid just about standard Internet price for the complete kit. Worth the slight premium to see it in person.

I think this watch might be the one. F27 might get some posts from me soon.

--

Bb


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone know why shogun crown not at 4 o'clock like their other divers?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Yannarelly said:


> Anyone know why shogun crown not at 4 o'clock like their other divers?


cos the case is based on the seiko samurai.


----------



## davo78 (Dec 21, 2014)

Just ordered one, this thread was very helpful. $990 AUD delivered to Australia, can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## BrittB (May 23, 2014)

2 random beauty shots from today...

Can't stop wearing this thing!

B

--

Bb


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

Sumo vs. Shogun comparison....

I have owned both the black and blumo Sumo for about 6 months. I recently acquired the Shogun a few weeks ago. I have had it long enough now to be able to make a fair assessment between the two. Other than the obvious being the crown at 3 o'clock on the Shogun and the light weight of the titanium, and as most people know, the lug width is 20mm on the Sumo and 22mm on the Shogun. No big deal, but I personally like the wider width of the Shogun.

The Shogun has become my everyday watch because of the comfort factor and the fear of getting the Sumos scratched has kept them in the drawer. Even though they both have the same guts, the Sumos tend to be a few seconds slow, whereas the Shogun runs just a few seconds fast. Could be a break-in factor. But a lot easier to set the time by pulling the crown and letting the seconds "catch up." The only other thing of importance I've noticed is the lume is a good bit brighter on the Sumos. Not a big deal, but worth mentioning. Don't get me wrong, the lume on the Shogun is quite bright, just not quite _as_ bright. It seems as though the lume dot in the bezel is smaller on the Shogun as well. And the fact that the 12 position has less lume because of the dividing line going all the way through it.

Nevertheless, the Shogun is definitely a keeper. In fact, I have bids on the black Sumo on ebay already. I'll save the blue Sumo for special occasions.


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm also very pleased with my Shogun. I find the lume a bit disappointing as well and prefer it on rubber over the bracelet. I think you'll need to wear the watch a bit longer to see how the movement "wears in". Mine started out fast but settled in slow (-4 seconds per day as measured on a vibrograph), I lay it face down at night and it stays pretty close


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

I too wear mine with a black silicone band with stainless screws holding the links together and with a stainless deployment buckle. Looks pretty cool and very comfortable. I will try to post some pics soon. Not a fan of metal bracelets on a diver's watch.


----------



## ButchV (Jan 8, 2013)

Can anybody tell me where I can get a stock titanium bracelet/strap for the Shogun? I mean, apart from the AD (which is charging me more than half the cost of the watch, just for the bracelet). Thanks.


----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)

Probably the best watch in the $1,000 price bracket. Just got it from the store. 

I am quite surprised that it wears almost the same with my 38mm dress watch.


----------



## NismoDan (Jun 22, 2010)

Has anybody seen/looked at the Shogun compared to any of the Damaskos with a rotating bezel?
I can't get over the feeling that the Shogun is a little bit too big for my wrists (the upper lug hangs over my wrist and creates a gap with the bracelet falling away at almost 90 degrees, if that's any indication of how small they are) and am wondering if the Damasko would wear a little smaller.
I see that the Shogun has wider case but the same bezel diameter, and is ~1mm taller overall than a Damasko (looking at a DA44).
That said, they're both solid workhorses with anti-scratching tech (though....my Shogun clasp has significant wear, as do 2 of the links....)

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 121Ranger (Jan 23, 2015)

I've only had it a little over a week now and I absolutely love this watch. I haven't worn my $4K Tag Heuer since I put this on! I especially like it with the Nato strap. I used to love heavy dive watches but the comfort of the titanium makes the price of this well worth it in my humble opinion.


----------



## robatsu (May 25, 2011)

I had a black one, which I loved, it is so good looking and comfortable on the wrist. But I sold it when I finally found the discontinued Orange Shogun (SDBC009):


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

screw-down that crown!


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

This thread needs a new picture:


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

Up with the trhread and here are some new pictures: shogun perfection on a timefactors grey nato


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

barnefko said:


> Up with the trhread and here are some new pictures: shogun perfection on a timefactors grey nato


Great tast my man, I have one incoming Tuesday, and ordered the exact same NATO, along with black and green. Looks like it was made for NATO/Zulus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

I can't find that band. Looks GREAT! Where did you get it? Can you send the link?


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

It's from timefactors.com


----------



## Andoze (Jul 20, 2013)

In answer to the previous Damasko versus Shogun comment: I have both. The Damasko does wear a little smaller than the shogun as the lugs don't seem quite as long. also the damasko bezel slightly overhangs the case which helps. I wear the Damasko on a nylon NATO and that makes it smaller still. Both really cool watches though.

Sorry I meant to quote that earlier comment but managed to mess it up.


----------



## Usui (Feb 13, 2009)

I just ordered a shogun that I received end of January. Love the watch but can't find love for the bracelet. I'd like to sell the bracelet. It has about two weeks worth of wear on it and the rest has been with the rubber strap. $170 conus and the OEM titanium bracelet is yours. I'll use the money to buy an isofrane or some other fancy strap.

EDIT: SOLD!

Thanks WUS. Now to research straps.


----------



## 121Ranger (Jan 23, 2015)

Okay. So I wore the Nato for the past couple weeks and I just couldn't "get in to it". I know I'm gonna catch flak for this but I just felt like it cheapened my Shogun....so, after hearing so much about the Isofrane, I ordered one and received it today. I must say I believe this combination is perfect! It really gives it that "Yea I'm a serious diver look" and most importantly, it is extremely comfortable! Everything I've read on here about the comfort is absolutely true, especially in the Miami heat.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

While I don't think a NATO style strap cheapens the Shogun, I do like the look on Isofrane. Enjoy it how ever you prefer.


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

Can anybody here confirm that a sumo sapphire is the way to go if I want to replace the hardlex on my shogun? Any experience here on sapphire replacements on the shogun? TIA


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

I've owned a shogun and a sumo (LE).
But it's only now that i realize how great the shogun was. Quiet, sharp, elegant and well proportioned.

Subtil beauty (i miss mine)


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

barnefko said:


> Can anybody here confirm that a sumo sapphire is the way to go if I want to replace the hardlex on my shogun? Any experience here on sapphire replacements on the shogun? TIA


100% confirmed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andoze (Jul 20, 2013)

Two Japanese classics.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

barnefko said:


> Can anybody here confirm that a sumo sapphire is the way to go if I want to replace the hardlex on my shogun? Any experience here on sapphire replacements on the shogun? TIA


As mentioned, this is correct.

One of the Shogun's I've owned had sapphire installed. It was very nice.

I suggest replacing the gasket at the same time, just in case.


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

Hoppyjr said:


> As mentioned, this is correct.
> 
> One of the Shogun's I've owned had sapphire installed. It was very nice.
> 
> I suggest replacing the gasket at the same time, just in case.


Thank you! This is what I'll do!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I prefer the stock crystal. It just seems "warmer" to my eye. Maybe live with it unless/until your crystal becomes all scratched up?

Here's a shot on Isofrane.


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


> I prefer the stock crystal. It just seems "warmer" to my eye. Maybe live with it unless/until your crystal becomes all scratched up?
> 
> Here's a shot on Isofrane.


Best combo for me


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

My share


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

Newest acquisition for 2015


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

Playing with my cellphone cam


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Every time I strap a Shogun on my wrist I'm reminded of why I love it. If only I didn't have a chronic case of flipitis.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Hoppyjr said:


> Every time I strap a Shogun on my wrist I'm reminded of why I love it. If only I didn't have a chronic case of flipitis.
> 
> View attachment 3314674


I hear you, after selling my first one I immediately new it was a mistake, this just landed:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

This watch looks perfect on any strap.....


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

barnefko said:


> This watch looks perfect on any strap.....


Best strap combo for me


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

That lume...................


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Love it on a NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laminads (Nov 4, 2014)

^great shot nicholas! where are those natos from?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

laminads said:


> ^great shot nicholas! where are those natos from?


Those appear to be from Timefactors.


----------



## laminads (Nov 4, 2014)

are there any stateside retailers for those straps? the keepers look beast


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

laminads said:


> are there any stateside retailers for those straps? the keepers look beast


They are exclusive to Timefactors.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

laminads said:


> ^great shot nicholas! where are those natos from?


Thank you sir, they are indeed from Timefactors, great straps!!


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Newly arrived in my humble collection. Am so impressed by its light weight ! 
Gonna be one of my favs for sure.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

20100 said:


> Newly arrived in my humble collection. Am so impressed by its light weight !
> Gonna be one of my favs for sure.
> View attachment 3378874
> View attachment 3378882
> ...


Congratulations, some great photos too!


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Where did you purchase from?


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

@5661nicholas Thanks a lot


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Yannarelly said:


> Where did you purchase from?


It's a second hand watch bought on a forum. Fortunately the seller lives near where I live, so I had the opportunity to try the watch before buying it. No need to say it was love at first sight!


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Some new pics just for fun !


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

Some lume shots that I took


----------



## FreddyRick (Apr 11, 2008)

I've had my Shogun for a few weeks now. I was so anticipating this watch that I was worried it couldn't live up to my excitement. Well, it has exceeded it. I cannot get it off my wrist. I wore the bracelet for the first two weeks (very comfortable) and have tried several straps since then.

On wrist during the day and crown up at night, she's consistently running about +1.5 sec/day!!!

I have had divers that go for 4 times as much as this one and I'd take the Shogun every day. I haven't been this in love with a watch since I got my Speedy Pro. Thank You Seiko!!

Obligatory wrist shot:


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

dnslater said:


>


Nice


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

Nuclear


----------



## Rad knight (Dec 27, 2014)

Gents, I recently picked up a Shogun from Ptern on WUS and eagerly awaiting it's arrival. I have to tell you that I did a ton of research and it was a toss up between the Blumo (to then mod up), the 50th Anniversary SBDC027 and the Shogun but the Shogun won my heart. Although I feel all Seiko divers should have a 4 O'Clock Crown, you just can't pass up the Shogun. My wife told me to wait awhile for a Tudor Pelagos and get 'a proper watch' and my grail the GS Snowflake but I just couldn't resist. From your posts I strongly feel I made the right decision. 

The only thing I think I'll be changing to a sapphire crystal and maybe the hands for Grand Seiko Diver hands. What do you think?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Keep the stock hands. I think you'll be very happy once you see them in person. 

It's a great watch. I already regret trading my latest one away (I never seem to learn from past mistakes).


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

Dressed up and looking good


----------



## Rad knight (Dec 27, 2014)

My Shogun arrived the other day and I just couldn't be happier. After a few months of research and fence sitting I made my decision. I scoured the new and used markets for a decent diver worthy of a replacement to my trusty 7002-7009 (pictured). I went from Chris Wards to Steinharts to Armidas to potentially waiting for a Tudor Pelagos. Most were simply too Submariner-ish. As much as I like the Submariner I'd rather just buy one instead of buying a homage to it. In the end just I couldn't wait as it was consuming me and remained faithful to Seiko. My all original 7002-7009 has treated me well since the first day I bought it in 1989, how could I stray? Sure it doesn't have hacking or hand winding but it's been with me for this long without a single service and more than a normal man's experiences and fond memories. The choice narrowed down to the Sumo to then heavily modify or the Shogun. Then the LE Sumo SBDC027 was released but I just couldn't justify the price. I ended up pulling the pin on a used Shogun here on WUS in near mint condition at a very reasonable price. I think all Seiko divers should have the crown at 4 O'clock but on the Shogun, I'm willing to make an exception.

At first I was very weary of the hardlex crystal and the Monster hands but in the flesh they suit the watch very well. The difference between what you see in a picture and what's in front of your eyes and in your hands is huge. This is a very classy watch. The slight variations between polished and satin is very well done. The way that the polished indices reflect in the light shows that this is a serious watch. The lume is absolutely blinding. I actually laugh as I walk into even a dimly lit room from outside. I forgot how well Seiko does it's lume. At this point, I don't want to change anything about this watch. Even though I've heard it makes a huge difference, Sapphire can wait.

Then there's the weight. Even the bracelet is just feather light. It's scary. If one didn't know any better or that it was titanium you would think it was just another Seiko. The bracelet even has this unique sound when it moves. Upon opening the box and inspecting my new acquisition, I handed it to my wife for a feel. She was expecting a heavier watch, gave it an up and down shake and ended up dropping it on the floor. I cringed thinking that was the best five minutes I had with the watch but the Diashield and Seiko's legendary toughness held up. I've never had such a light watch and was a bit worried as just a week ago a work colleague returned straight from Guangzhou with an absolutely stunning Submariner copy that he picked up for $65 USD that had the weight of the real thing. Amazing copy until you unscrew the crown or listen to the movement. There were a few other giveaways but I digress. I liked the weight of the replica and of my other Seiko diver and wondered if I could live with such a light watch. After strapping the Shogun on, definitely. The Shogun simply melts into your wrist. Slapping on the Zulu even more so as you don't have a clasp catching on the desk or other things throughout the day. It sits higher than the bracelet but that's not an issue. I've already ordered three more NATO's and Zulus.

The only negs I see are the bezel movement, it could be firmer, and the clasp on the bracelet. I'm going straight NATOs or Zulu's so that's not going to be such an issue.

Anyway, thanks for all of your assistance as I lurked and researched. Perhaps, in a couple of years (or months) I'll hopefully be ranting about my Grand Seiko Snowflake.


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

Shogun sbdc007 on my wrist


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

After owning Sumo's, SKX, MM300, Tuna, I can say the Shogun is my favorite to wear, my favorite to look at may well still be the MM300, but this is certainly very close.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Am sooooo in love with my Shogun!!


----------



## Rad knight (Dec 27, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> After owning Sumo's, SKX, MM300, Tuna, I can say the Shogun is my favorite to wear, my favorite to look at may well still be the MM300, but this is certainly very close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really liking that NATO. I prefer it over the stock bracelet. It makes the Shogun really stand out. I recently replaced my 7002's Oyster with a black Zulu and it looks like a brand new watch. Where'd you pick that one up?


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Rad knight said:


> Really liking that NATO. I prefer it over the stock bracelet. It makes the Shogun really stand out. I recently replaced my 7002's Oyster with a black Zulu and it looks like a brand new watch. Where'd you pick that one up?


Timefactors has them available in grey, black, & green. Great hardware on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

Alto458 said:


> Shogun sbdc007 on my wrist


Your wrist looks like a 12 years old wrist! I don't want to offend, but how old are you?


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

Dareius said:


> Your wrist looks like a 12 years old wrist! I don't want to offend, but how old are you?


I'm 27 years old already 
How can you say?


----------



## DavidB1191 (Oct 27, 2008)

My Shogun with a new Hadley Roma strap


----------



## Hooahmonster (Feb 26, 2014)

On a pic a page back, with a SKX173. Is the Shogun really bigger than a 173 like it looks? 


I just got my Shogun and liking it a lot. But just curious as it feels smaller than I remember my 009. 


And please more pics on other straps. Although I doubt mine's coming off the bracelet much.


----------



## Rad knight (Dec 27, 2014)

The Shogun is larger especially in the lug length. My 7002, which is very similar to the SKX, is slightly taller than the Shogun and is much deeper especially the chapter ring. The Shogun wears like a smaller watch though.

At first I liked the stock Ti bracelet and it looks quite classy but once you change it out for a NATO or Zulu it turns into a totally different watch. It's both classy and more rugged looking. To the point where I've removed the Oyster bracelet from my 7002 and replaced it with a *quality* black Zulu. It's like I've just bought a new watch. 

Speaking of the SKX and I only just noticed this, the crown sits at 3.75 O'Clock where my 7002 sits dead center on 4 O'Clock. For years I thought they were pretty much identical except for the DateDate and the Movement.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Quite possibly my favorite watch owned.......ever

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

5661nicholas said:


> Quite possibly my favorite watch owned.......ever
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this photo.


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidB1191 said:


> My Shogun with a new Hadley Roma strap
> 
> View attachment 3709746


That's a very good looking combination. Sharp!


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

has anyone managed to tighten their bezel? kinda irritating that the softest knock will get it turning.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

My bezel feels similar to every other Seiko diver I have had.


----------



## dfiled (Oct 2, 2014)

Just picked up a shogun after trying a good amount of other divers that just didn't do it for me. I've had an especially hard time finding a watch that's just the right size for my biggish wrist (>7.5), and I think I've finally found it. Minus a few minor things I would change in a perfect world (the crown guard, the angled lugs, the somewhat odd bracelet), this is as close to an ideal diver as I've found so far.

I'm extremely happy with my shogun.


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

The shogun is a handsome watch. I thought about getting one, but I sided with the Tuna.


----------



## Hooahmonster (Feb 26, 2014)

I have to say with only short time, the Shogun has become my favorite watch. I was on the fence and seriously thought of returning at one point, but now glad I gave it a shot. 

It is also the first watch I've had that I found appropriate on a NATO strap. The weight makes it in my opinion. Also, after forming the dive strap it came with, I'm liking that band too. GasGasBones strap in the future though. 

Still don't think I'll have off the bracelet much though. Pics maybe once I get recovered from surgery.


----------



## Rad knight (Dec 27, 2014)

I nearly pulled the pin on a Monster Tuna at the Incheon Airport in South Korea the other day. Just looking but the guy offered me a really hot price that was really hard to resist. He was especially interested in my Shogun on the Bond Nato strap and couldn't believe how light it was. 

Since buying it, two things really stand out besides the quality and the weight; the elegant black dial finish and way the polished silver indices and hands reflect the light while the white of lume stays flat. Beautiful combination.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Drudge said:


>


Great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

5661nicholas said:


> Great shot


Thank you, appreciate it


----------



## Peteagus (May 14, 2011)

Was in Paris last week and stopped in the Seiko Boutique to try to get a replacement gasket for my Monster. Ended up eyeing the Blumo and Shogun, while the Mrs patiently waited. As much as I wanted the Blumo, it seemed a bit redundant as I have a BNIB Sumo LE waiting for me at my parents' house (postal service is too risky to send where I live, and import taxes are unpredictable when sending DHL, thus I won't get my hands on it for a few more months).

Anyways, my wife actually encouraged me to buy the Blumo at the 600€ MSRP! Suddenly, I sensed a rare opportunity to blow a few bucks on a watch and started negotiating the Shogun's price. Unfortunately, their lowest price wasn't quite low enough, and we walked away. As soon as we got a block away, we remembered TAX REFUNDS! So after a quick calculation, she told me to go for it, so we turned around and it hasn't left my wrist since (except a quick return to the package for the customs inspection).

This manages to be a perfect everyday watch without being a beater. The large case avoids being big & loud, the titanium feels like butter, the hour hand perfectly matches the 12 o'clock marker, the lume is superb. My only complaint is that I didn't realize the lug width is 22mm and all my natos are too small! Need to figure out a good resting position, as she's gained 30 seconds in 6 days.

Now that I've got this beauty, there might also be a problem finding wrist time to wear the Sumo LE when I finally get it!

Here she is on the wrist, keeping me distracted on my first day back in the office.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Congrats on the new Shogun!

Now, tell me more about this "tax refund" thing you speak about. I've always understood they were like a unicorn or leprechaun.


----------



## migman (Jan 29, 2010)

Just in from Japan...only have had it long enough to change straps. In photos I was not digging the hour hand but in person it is a completely different story. This watch is fantastic. The finish must be seen in person to believe. This one isn't going anywhere. 
Here is my Shogun on Timefactors NATO. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## dfiled (Oct 2, 2014)

After a few weeks of owning my Shogun, I still feel like a kid in a candy store. I can't stop looking at it. The Shogun has almost made me lose interest in my Planet Ocean, which is really saying something.


----------



## rmk987 (Dec 2, 2014)

Why is it called Shogun if the watch already has a name, Scuba on the dial?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

rmk987 said:


> Why is it called Shogun if the watch already has a name, Scuba on the dial?


Really???

Do a little homework and you will learn a lot. With many popular Seiko models the "watch nerd community" bestows a nickname; Shogun, Sumo, etc. This one was, if I recall accurately, named here on WUS. Search "Shogun SBDC007" and look at some of the first posts.

SCUBA is there because it's a divers watch. Automatic is there because it's an automatic watch.


----------



## dfiled (Oct 2, 2014)

rmk987 said:


> Why is it called Shogun if the watch already has a name, Scuba on the dial?


Half of seiko's line says scuba, not to mention half of all dive watches out there. Maybe this is a language issue?


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

rmk987 said:


> Why is it called Shogun if the watch already has a name, Scuba on the dial?


It's called Shogun because of the Diashield protection applied on the case and the bracelet. Diashield is supposed to be very scratch-resistant and acts like an armour to the watch. Asian Shoguns used to be very well protected.... But it wasn't Diashield !


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Such a great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

Wearing my Shogun today ️


----------



## schultzj01 (Dec 18, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> Such a great watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you change out the crystal on this one? It looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

schultzj01 said:


> Did you change out the crystal on this one? It looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I did, flat A/R sapphire, polished chapter ring, black date wheel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> I did, flat A/R sapphire, polished chapter ring, black date wheel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks sharp. Did you get the parts and have the mods done locally or did you send the watch out to get modded?

If the former, where did you find the parts?


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sapphire came from crystal times, date disc and chapter ring from Harold. Duarte at NEWW did the work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pw01 (Jun 12, 2014)

You should work in Seiko's design department!


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm so fortunate to have a shogun with an aligned chapter ring










Most of the shoguns have misalignment issue like my first shogun 

Here's my previous shogun sbdc007 with misaligned chapter ring










Love is sweeter the second time around


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

On my 6 inches wrist


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy to be able to post in this thread now! My new Shogun just arrived. Put it on a Heuerville Mil Green strap I had just so I could wear it right now.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mine is landing in 2 days.


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

20100 said:


> It's called Shogun because of the Diashield protection applied on the case and the bracelet. Diashield is supposed to be very scratch-resistant and acts like an armour to the watch. Asian Shoguns used to be very well protected.... But it wasn't Diashield !
> 
> View attachment 3927738


Nope, this is a samurai, shoguns looked like this:


----------



## nrivas723 (Oct 6, 2014)

I bought one of these last week and fell in love with the head, bought 2 nato straps and an Isofrane rubber strap. It really shines on the Nato, not a fan of it on the bracelet.


----------



## dfiled (Oct 2, 2014)

nrivas723 said:


> I bought one of these last week and fell in love with the head, bought 2 nato straps and an Isofrane rubber strap. It really shines on the Nato, not a fan of it on the bracelet.


Pics?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## dfiled (Oct 2, 2014)

I love pics but has anyone noticed that the same two guys keep on posting essentially the same photo?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

dfiled said:


> I love pics but has anyone noticed that the same two guys keep on posting essentially the same photo?


:-!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Here is a new one showing the watch in action. Visibility is good from extreme angles.


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## alfij (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

That's what I'm talking about! Keep posting those nice pictures!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

I tried the OE Ti bracelet for a few days. OK, but this is how it is supposed to be. Just soooo much more comfortable. Thank you Isofrane. b-)

*Before:

*








*After:

*








Be well,

AZ


----------



## 121Ranger (Jan 23, 2015)

Received my Shogun back from Duarte at NEWW with modifications today. This was my first "mod" to a watch so I was rather modest. Had the red second hand, black date wheel, and dommed sapphire crystal installed. I was a little apprehensive about going with the dommed crystal, but now that I have, I'm very glad I did. Also, the red second hand really pops out, especially in person. Duarte did a fantastic job. Glad I heard about him on this forum.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

^Excellent choices on the mod. Exactly what I'd do.


----------



## 121Ranger (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks. Here's a before and after.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


>


Just looks boss on natos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine when I owned it, long gone since... Trying to re-acquire another Seiko... Actually, moving up a Seiko's chain to a Grand Seiko


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> Just looks boss on natos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree....I took good notes from Ed


----------



## Rad knight (Dec 27, 2014)

Totally agree. Seems like the Shogun was made to be on a Nato strap. I tried the Ti bracelet for a couple of weeks and went back to a black Nato. Really brings out how elegant the watch really is. I feel that the Ti bracelet makes it look like just another watch.


----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Could you someone please tell me what wrist size the stock bracelet will fit, my wrist is about 8.5 inches. If needed is it possible to get extra links?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Richard- said:


> Could you someone please tell me what wrist size the stock bracelet will fit, my wrist is about 8.5 inches. If needed is it possible to get extra links?


I don't think the stock bracelet will fit you, you will need atleast two extra links.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> I don't think the stock bracelet will fit you, you will need atleast two extra links.


Thanks for the info it's much appreciated.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Richard- said:


> Thanks for the info it's much appreciated.


I have a 7 inch wrist, and only two extra links were out. If I added them and went on the last micro-adjustment slot, I think this bracelet can go to 7.8-8.0 inch max. Sorry I don't know where to buy the extra links.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

blowfish89 said:


> I have a 7 inch wrist, and only two extra links were out. If I added them and went on the last micro-adjustment slot, I think this bracelet can go to 7.8-8.0 inch max. Sorry I don't know where to buy the extra links.


All good information, better to find out now rather than having the watch delivered and not fitting. I will make sure I have a solution before I proceed with a purchase.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Richard- said:


> All good information, better to find out now rather than having the watch delivered and not fitting. I will make sure I have a solution before I proceed with a purchase.


I don't have one at the moment, but I've owned about 7 or 8 Shogun's. I've only worn mine on Isofrane or NATO straps (the way God intended) but I've tried it on when delivered new and recall the bracelet was too large for my 8" wrist, thus would need to be sized down to fit me.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

This watch is meant to be worn on rubber or Natos. I didn't like the bracelet too much.


----------



## sinizurri (Jun 6, 2013)

Just got my Shogun today... and got bit carried away.


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> This watch is meant to be worn on rubber or Natos. I didn't like the bracelet too much.


I agree. This watch looks best on silicone with stainless link screws. Super comfortable, no binding or rattles, no hairs pulled and it only takes a second to take on/off. And of course water proof.


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

^ I respect that you like that strap (which looks like an interesting concept) but it ticks so much wrong for me it hurts (massive gap at lugs, different colour than watch is, clunky big screw things...)

I really like the look and feel of the Shogun on its OEM bracelet. What I don't like is the bad fit at lugs/end-links but I get over that.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I personally think the best match is either a Timefactors Grey Nato (with their upgraded blasted hardware),
or a Hirsch Accent rubber strap (I picked this over an Isofrane), a Hirsch Pure will do as well. Both amazing combos.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Hoppyjr said:


> I don't have one at the moment, but I've owned about 7 or 8 Shogun's. I've only worn mine on Isofrane or NATO straps (the way God intended) but I've tried it on when delivered new and recall the bracelet was too large for my 8" wrist, thus would need to be sized down to fit me.


I purchased mine today but it is going to take a little detour via the wifes parents in NC to try avoid paying over 200 euro in Irish import taxes, it will be at least 2 weeks before it arrives to me.

Fingers crossed the strap is a little longer but I am not too fussed because I can always order some links. The watch is also coming with an MM300 clasp. As for nato's and zulu's I have plenty in 22mm to play with. b-)


----------



## ElScorcho (Jan 2, 2012)

Cool watches, I think I've identified my next Seiko acquisition!


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> I personally think the best match is either a Timefactors Grey Nato (with their upgraded blasted hardware),
> or a Hirsch Accent rubber strap (I picked this over an Isofrane), a Hirsch Pure will do as well. Both amazing combos.


I purchased the Timefactors Grey Nato but never used it. Too much trouble putting it on and taking it off. I guess Nato is not for me. Anyone want to buy it? I can post a pic if necessary.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

As someone said before in two words............Nay Tow


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

Got mine this past Saturday. I love amazon prime delivery here in Tokyo...though it can be dangerous for my wallet....









Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a Nato is like having butter on your wrist.


----------



## beeheij (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello,
I am new here and just ordered my Shogun direct from Japan. Can't wait to get it....
Hope I don't have to pay import tax.
Cheers - Ben


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

Finally.....the sapphire is in. Makes this awesome watch play in a different league!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone know how large the shogun is when compared to a Tudor pelagos?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

itsajobar said:


> Does anyone know how large the shogun is when compared to a Tudor pelagos?


I think it wears little smaller than the Pelagos. Pelagos is definitely heavier, and the bracelets are worlds apart.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> I think it wears little smaller than the Pelagos. Pelagos is definitely heavier, and the bracelets are worlds apart.


Thank you. I wanted to get a pelagos, but I'm not in position to spend that kind of money any more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

itsajobar said:


> Thank you. I wanted to get a pelagos, but I'm not in position to spend that kind of money any more.


I too wanted to get a Pelagos, but it was quite a bit higher than my budget and it is a large watch, I ended up buying a titanium Oris Aquis today.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

itsajobar said:


> Does anyone know how large the shogun is when compared to a Tudor pelagos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The specs are almost the same. 14mm height, 50mm lug to lug, 22mm lug width, 42 mm case. Never seen a weight vs weight though. The new Pelagos is a little bigger though. I'm sure you could find a jaded 1st Gen Pelagos owner for a better price than a new one (but not me, lol) if you wanted.

I almost bit on a shogun two yrs ago but ended up with a Steinhart Milsub. Flipped the Steiny, shoulda gone Shogun.

Enjoy the search, pics of the spoils of the conquest please....

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Taptaptapatalk


----------



## quattro750li (Jul 14, 2015)

This is beautiful


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

itsajobar said:


> Does anyone know how large the shogun is when compared to a Tudor pelagos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I owned both at the same time. The Pelagos wears larger than 42mm specs suggest. I'd say it wears 43mm or so., because of the bezel/dial design and the shallow dial depth. These give it a bigger "face". The Shogun is the opposite, feeling like a 41-42 even though it's technically 44mm. The bezel diameter is smaller, dial smaller too. The photos I've posted show it on my 7.8-8.0" wrist, so you can see it doesn't look too small. It also works on smaller wrists because of the lug shape, light weight, and the aforementioned bezel/dial size.

I've been singing her praises for a long time and I've never met anyone who was disappointed with the Shogun.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you for the input. Do you have a link to these photos?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

itsajobar said:


> Thank you for the input. Do you have a link to these photos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, just look through this thread from about page two or three. I've posted several times.


----------



## dfiled (Oct 2, 2014)

Not sure I want butter on my wrist.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

dfiled said:


> Not sure I want butter on my wrist.


Everything is better with butter.


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello Shoguns.
What is the weight of the head only?
Thank you,
Alan


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Precise said:


> Hello Shoguns.
> What is the weight of the head only?
> Thank you,
> Alan


About 70g IIRC


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Precise said:


> Hello Shoguns.
> What is the weight of the head only?
> Thank you,
> Alan


mine weighs 62.5gms.


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

Enjoy the summer!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Five days without a Shogun post? Watch deserves more than that.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

Just back from having the OEM crystal replaced (double-domed sapphire)


----------



## Usui (Feb 13, 2009)

barnefko said:


> Up with the thread and here are some new pictures: shogun perfection on a timefactors grey nato
> ]


Thanks for the idea. Got the same combo now and I agree, it looks great on timefactors grey NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

Not bad on leather either....


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Back in the fold (again). 

- with Dagaz domed sapphire this time.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


> Back in the fold (again).
> 
> - with Dagaz domed sapphire this time.
> 
> ...


Welcome back......again! Hadn't seen one on an Orange Nato before, but I like that.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

HelmetHead said:


> This watch looks best on silicone with stainless link screws. Super comfortable, no binding or rattles, no hairs pulled and it only takes a second to take on/off. And of course water proof.
> 
> View attachment 4648618
> 
> ...


I like! But I'm thinking to get it for my SKX instead. Can anyone tell me where I can find this?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

obomomomo said:


> I like! But I'm thinking to get it for my SKX instead. Can anyone tell me where I can find this?


I believe these are sold by Panatime.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


> I believe these are sold by Panatime.


Thanks! :-!


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

Damn it Seiko. You can make titanium coated so that it has no scratches after over a year of casual wear.... But your damn Hardlex still gets scratched >_<

Scratch is on the Seiko writing. On the E and I. Then it is hard to see due to potato, but it is over the back end of the hands in the 2nd picture. >_<!!

















Time to go about upgrading my Orange 009 crystal to sapphire... Any suggestions?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Damn it Seiko. You can make titanium coated so that it has no scratches after over a year of casual wear.... But your damn Hardlex still gets scratched >_<
> 
> Scratch is on the Seiko writing. On the E and I. Then it is hard to see due to potato, but it is over the back end of the hands in the 2nd picture. >_<!!
> 
> ...


The Dagaz domed sapphire crystals are actually made in the USA. You want the one for the Sumo (same crystal) and I would install a new gasket at the same time, just to be safe.

Duarte @ Northeast Watch Works is an "authorized" Dagaz dealer, so he may have one in stock. Certainly Jack (IWW) or Jay (MCWW) can also do this install.

I've always said how much I like the "warm" look of the Hardlex crystal, and I really do, but the Dagaz dome is really nice too. I only wish Jake specified a tan or clear anti-reflective coating, rather than the common bluish one. Omega made the change to clear on the Planet Ocean and it looks much better. Also FWIW, I believe the Dagaz is only coated on the inside, so no worries about buggering up the outside with normal wear.


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

Hoppyjr said:


> The Dagaz domed sapphire crystals are actually made in the USA. You want the one for the Sumo (same crystal) and I would install a new gasket at the same time, just to be safe.
> 
> Duarte @ Northeast Watch Works is an "authorized" Dagaz dealer, so he may have one in stock. Certainly Jack (IWW) or Jay (MCWW) can also do this install.
> 
> ...


What about possibly doing a flat sapphire? I have many domed and usually prefer it, but flat crystal may have more options and keep the original appearance?


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

The flat looks good too. 5561nicholas posted photos of his with flat sapphire, black date wheel, and polished chapter ring. I absolutely love the looks. 

Dagaz doesn't sell the flat for the Sumo/Shogun, so either Yobokies or eBay are your options for that.


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

Is the filter color still going to be the same as Dagaz? I might get a flat and round and put one on my BLUMO


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Shishou said:


> Is the filter color still going to be the same as Dagaz? I might get a flat and round and put one on my BLUMO


Not sure what filter color is, do you mean the color of anti-reflective coating? If so, I have no idea.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Can I get a little more cowbell? I mean Shogun.....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Didn't bring the Shogun on vacation with me, but did miss wearing it while I was at the beach this week.


----------



## kingfisher (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, guys, after reading this entire thread I'm going to purchase the shogun. Only issue is the possible misalignment possibility. I looked on Seiya's website (have ordered from him previously and great to deal with) and they have the disclaimer about alignment. Should i just bite the bullet, order from Seiya, forget the disclaimer, go out and howl at the next full moon for good luck and let it happen and see? Sounds like Seiya will not inspect each watch prior to selling?? I'm a little confused.

Thanks


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Has anyone purchased a shogun and thought it too big when it arrived?


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

This is a great watch!


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yannarelly said:


> Has anyone purchased a shogun and thought it too big when it arrived?


Yes it is big, especially with the bracelet as the end pieces add to the length due their shape

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

kingfisher said:


> Ok, guys, after reading this entire thread I'm going to purchase the shogun. Only issue is the possible misalignment possibility. I looked on Seiya's website (have ordered from him previously and great to deal with) and they have the disclaimer about alignment. Should i just bite the bullet, order from Seiya, forget the disclaimer, go out and howl at the next full moon for good luck and let it happen and see? Sounds like Seiya will not inspect each watch prior to selling?? I'm a little confused.
> 
> Thanks


Just do it. If it's misaligned you can have one of our favorite watchmakers line it up, or swap the chapter ring for a lovely brushed or polished one (see Nick's photos a few pages back).

It's a fantastic watch.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Yannarelly said:


> Has anyone purchased a shogun and thought it too big when it arrived?


What has been said about the end links is true, but the watch is so light weight it should be fine on all but the most dainty of wrist.

Besides, it's meant to be on Isofrane or NATO anyway.

Just do it.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

For those considering the Dagaz domed crystal, here are a couple photos to show the profile, where it meets the bezel. FYI.


----------



## Swiss Toni (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, I’ve been back and forth deciding between a shogun and sumo for some time now but decided to go for the shogun as I’ll end up buying one eventually anyway. I have a few questions if you don’t mind.
Has production of these watches finished? I read conflicting reports and the only online retailer I can find showing stock is seiko3s.
Alternatively I could pop over to japan, and I’m wondering if anyone has any experience buying in stores there, any recommendations?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Swiss Toni said:


> Hi everyone, I've been back and forth deciding between a shogun and sumo for some time now but decided to go for the shogun as I'll end up buying one eventually anyway. I have a few questions if you don't mind.
> Has production of these watches finished? I read conflicting reports and the only online retailer I can find showing stock is seiko3s.
> Alternatively I could pop over to japan, and I'm wondering if anyone has any experience buying in stores there, any recommendations?


I've also heard of this model being discontinued but it seems like it's more that production is very limited. The Shogun has a complex case out of titanium with additional brightz and diashield treatments.

So you don't see these out that much but they're still available. You just have to search.

An online favorite is Seiyajapan (though he's out now and you just have to keep checking).

I was able to see a Shogun at a store in Ginza. At the Waco building there's a Seiko dealer.

Of course, once in a while, they have them at Bic Camera, Yodobashi etc...

2nd hand is good too because the diashield does an Excellent job protecting the case. I got mine 2nd hand and it looked brand new. I sold it after a year with only a couple of hairline scratches.


----------



## Swiss Toni (Aug 15, 2015)

lorsban said:


> I've also heard of this model being discontinued but it seems like it's more that production is very limited. The Shogun has a complex case out of titanium with additional brightz and diashield treatments.
> 
> So you don't see these out that much but they're still available. You just have to search.
> 
> ...


Hey lorsban, thanks for the info, that clears things up a little. I'll investigate those stores you mention a little further. I'm kinda thinking maybe I should make a trip of it, and my better half loves shopping in japan too. I woud consider second hand but I would want it to be mint, thanks for the advice anyway. |>


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Swiss Toni said:


> Hi everyone, I've been back and forth deciding between a shogun and sumo for some time now but decided to go for the shogun as I'll end up buying one eventually anyway. I have a few questions if you don't mind.
> Has production of these watches finished? I read conflicting reports and the only online retailer I can find showing stock is seiko3s.
> Alternatively I could pop over to japan, and I'm wondering if anyone has any experience buying in stores there, any recommendations?


the orange has been discontinued.
eventually the black may be...only time will tell.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

22mm Isofrane works very well for me on this watch (after market domed sapphire is nice too)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## zeke_stone (Jun 28, 2015)

Such a beautiful watch, I like the fact that it is light weight due it's aluminium construction. Everything about it screams classy, I disagree that it is trying to be a sub rip off, it has it's own unique looking dial. It is 99.9% perfect, apart from the marker misalignment at 12 o'clock, can't have everything right!


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

zeke_stone said:


> View attachment 5114322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114346
> ...


It's titanium not aluminum, fortunately. 


Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Shogun fans. 

I just ordered one from amazon for delivery Saturday. I've been wanting one for ages. I love titanium.

I never wear either bracelets (which pull the long hairs on my wrist) nor rubber straps (which also pull hairs).
So if any of you lust for a brand new bracelet or strap to dress up your Shogun, please send me a message.

Best regards,
Alan


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

Looove the domed sapphire......


----------



## Ogie1 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello everyone! I am new here but have lurked for a good while and I have learned a lot since I have been lurking!

I have several Seiko watches going back to 1984 when I purchased a Seiko quartz chronograph, the Sports 100.

Recently, I purchased the Shogun which I am very pleased with! I put the movement number and serial number into the watch dating calculator I saw somewhere. It indicates a date of June 2005 as the production date. Is that possible? I could not find any information on when the SBDC007 was first introduced to the public and I thought the 6R15 movement wasn't introduced until 2006. Am I missing something here? Is the manufacture date June of 2015 instead? Thank you for your help!


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Maybe June 2015?


----------



## Ogie1 (Aug 23, 2015)

Yannarelly said:


> Maybe June 2015?


!
That was my thought too. Thank you


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

I went to the calculator. It even says on there that if the watch is in production for more than a decade it will default to the earliest decade. My Shogun was made March of this year.


----------



## zeke_stone (Jun 28, 2015)

Lol you are correct, I don't know where my head was that day.


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I love this watch I just can't get over the Monster hands, I know it would drive me up a wall.


What is the deal with the monster hands? I love the monster and nothing screams Seiko like monster hands. IMHO it seems a way for the Shogun to connect with the other Seiko divers.


----------



## Rad knight (Dec 27, 2014)

True. The hands match this watch perfectly especially because they are polished metal (not plastic) and stand out in just the right light as the lume become more subdued. Makes you completely forget about the Monster...or that Monster is wearing the Shogun's hands.


----------



## Ogie1 (Aug 23, 2015)

Yannarelly said:


> I went to the calculator. It even says on there that if the watch is in production for more than a decade it will default to the earliest decade. My Shogun was made March of this year.


Are you sure? Whenever I put any number in the calculator that starts with a 5, the calculator returns a date of 2005 not 2015. This is when the movement number of 6R15 is also put into the calculator.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Yannarelly said:


> I went to the calculator. It even says on there that if the watch is in production for more than a decade it will default to the earliest decade. My Shogun was made March of this year.


I thought word was (last year or the year before) that Seiko wasn't going to be making the Shogun any longer?


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Swiss Toni said:


> Hi everyone, I've been back and forth deciding between a shogun and sumo for some time now but decided to go for the shogun as I'll end up buying one eventually anyway. I have a few questions if you don't mind.
> Has production of these watches finished? I read conflicting reports and the only online retailer I can find showing stock is seiko3s.
> Alternatively I could pop over to japan, and I'm wondering if anyone has any experience buying in stores there, any recommendations?


not only is it still in production, it is sold at Seiko Boutique in NYC. Seiko USA / Collections / Prospex / Men / Watch Model / SBDC007


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

May I join the club? 

Seiko SBDC007 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Observations after a couple of weeks. First of all it is a fantastic watch. Great finishing and detail as well as extremely comfortable. Timekeeping is +2-3 seconds per day. During the day it loses 1-2 seconds and at night resting dial up it picks up 3-4 seconds. I know that sort of day drift and positional variation drives the eta guys nuts but I think it adds character in a sort of tamagotchi type fashion. My only nitpicks are ones that have been gone over before. There is a slight gap between the solid end link and the next link in the bracelet, slight but it is noticeable. Also the bezel action is on the light side. And also put me in the "love the monster hands" column. I think they help tie in the Seiko diver heritage that may be lost by having the crown at 3 position.


----------



## gant (Sep 12, 2015)

I am a newbie and I bought a Seiko SBDC007 (Shogun).
Please, I need help to find the production date of the watch.
The serialnumber starts with 560XXX.
Case number starts with: 6R15-XXXX
What is the production date of the watch?

Is spring bar: "316L STAINLESS STEEL 22mmx1.78mm STAIR DOUBLE FLANGED 1.1mm ENDS" suitable and okay for Isofrane+Shogun?
10x Spring Bars 316L Stainless Steel 22mmx1 78mm Stair Double Flanged 1 1mm Ends | eBay

The Isofrane should be 22mm, right?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

gant said:


> I am a newbie and I bought a Seiko SBDC007 (Shogun).
> Please, I need help to find the production date of the watch.
> The serialnumber starts with 560XXX.
> Case number starts with: 6R15-XXXX
> ...


5 = 2015 and 6 = June, so was made in June 2015.


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

gant said:


> The Isofrane should be 22mm, right?


Yep.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I've owned a lot of different Seiko divers in the last 3 years but always bought something else for some reason..........well lately I've grown quite smitten by it, and now have 2 of them on the way, the Black and the Orange. I've been on the lookout for the orange for about 2 years now, I paid handsomely for it but it's LNIB, so I jumped on it. I'll post up pics when they get here along with my thoughts.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Readingexcalibur (Aug 1, 2014)

There is something magical about this watch.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Readingexcalibur said:


> There is something magical about this watch.


Looks like we are swapping the threads in which we are active lol


----------



## Readingexcalibur (Aug 1, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Looks like we are swapping the threads in which we are active lol


Haha, I would not have the shogun if it wasn't for you! I absolutely love the shogun!


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Awesome pics. The Shogun is on my shortlist for sure. Trying to decide between Pelagos, MM300, and Shogun proved much harder than anticipated 



Readingexcalibur said:


> There is something magical about this watch.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Some pics of my new Shogun

Seiko Shogun_1 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Shogun_2 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Shogun_3 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Shogun_4 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Shogun_5 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Shogun_6 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Shogun_7 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Shogun_8 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Shogun_9 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Shogun_10 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Shogun_11 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko Shogun_12 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

Howa said:


> I've owned a lot of different Seiko divers in the last 3 years but always bought something else for some reason..........well lately I've grown quite smitten by it, and now have 2 of them on the way, the Black and the Orange. I've been on the lookout for the orange for about 2 years now, I paid handsomely for it but it's LNIB, so I jumped on it. I'll post up pics when they get here along with my thoughts.


What did you snag the elusive Orange Shogun for if I may ask? We are all Seiko lovers here and understand and respect paying a pretty penny on a discontinued model.


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Ogie1 said:


> Are you sure? Whenever I put any number in the calculator that starts with a 5, the calculator returns a date of 2005 not 2015. This is when the movement number of 6R15 is also put into the calculator.


I think the 5 indicates the decade and the calculator is just not updated to the new decade and is defaulting to the previous decade. My number starts with a 5 as well and is defaulting to a march 2005 production date which is impossible as the movement and watch were not made then. I just purchased my watch from shoppinginjapan.net which sells a lot so I am sure mine is "fresh"


----------



## Ogie1 (Aug 23, 2015)

Yannarelly said:


> I think the 5 indicates the decade and the calculator is just not updated to the new decade and is defaulting to the previous decade. My number starts with a 5 as well and is defaulting to a march 2005 production date which is impossible as the movement and watch were not made then. I just purchased my watch from shoppinginjapan.net which sells a lot so I am sure mine is "fresh"


That's not it either. If you input the 6R15 and the number 460015, you get June of 2014. At this point in time it doesn't matter since I am confident mine came off the production line in June of 2015. Thanks though!


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Ogie1 said:


> That's not it either. If you input the 6R15 and the number 460015, you get June of 2014. At this point in time it doesn't matter since I am confident mine came off the production line in June of 2015. Thanks though!


I meant to say updated for the current year. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

My modded shogun


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Shishou said:


> What did you snag the elusive Orange Shogun for if I may ask? We are all Seiko lovers here and understand and respect paying a pretty penny on a discontinued model.


Unfortunately, Howa's Orange Shogun was stolen in transit. He started a thread about it here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2380466

I sure hope he gets the watch, the seller gets his money and the thief GOES TO JAIL!

Best of luck, Howa. We're pulling for you!


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> Unfortunately, Howa's Orange Shogun was stolen in transit. He started a thread about it here:
> 
> My New Shogun is Sure Gone......Empty Box Arrived Today.......
> 
> ...


Yeah, I made that comment before I noticed his tragic topic. He mentioned $1300 for it.


----------



## Readingexcalibur (Aug 1, 2014)

broonzbane said:


> Unfortunately, Howa's Orange Shogun was stolen in transit. He started a thread about it here:
> 
> My New Shogun is Sure Gone......Empty Box Arrived Today.......
> 
> ...


Wow, I wonder if the fish and wildlife tape was stolen as well!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This thread needs more pictures.


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

So much creamy orangeness.


----------



## ncb (Aug 9, 2006)

Anyone else worry that Seiko will "Prospexify" the Shogun? They're prospexifying the Sumo line next month, I imagine Shogun can't be far behind..? Good incentive to pick one up sooner than later I think.


----------



## dfiled (Oct 2, 2014)

ncb said:


> Anyone else worry that Seiko will "Prospexify" the Shogun? They're prospexifying the Sumo line next month, I imagine Shogun can't be far behind..? Good incentive to pick one up sooner than later I think.


What are you referring to?


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

dfiled said:


> What are you referring to?


I think he's referring the the Prospex "X" (or S+P as some might see) logo on the entire line-up. The new Sumo gets the icon on the dial while most of the other ones get it as a laser-etching on the crown.


----------



## Shishou (Apr 1, 2014)

ncb said:


> Anyone else worry that Seiko will "Prospexify" the Shogun? They're prospexifying the Sumo line next month, I imagine Shogun can't be far behind..? Good incentive to pick one up sooner than later I think.


Honestly... I think they will discontinue the Shogun before the Prospexify the dial.


----------



## dfiled (Oct 2, 2014)

In think it's fair to say you're probably just guessing. Doesn't seem like the world's biggest tragedy either way.


----------



## Blade and Flame (May 12, 2013)

SBDC029 in the new catalog: http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/ALL_201509.pdf


----------



## FreddyRick (Apr 11, 2008)

ncb said:


> Good incentive to pick one up sooner than later I think.


Yep. I might have to start saving for an orange Shogun. NOW!


----------



## gant (Sep 12, 2015)

I am looking for a black leather strap to my Shogun. Anyone using Hirsh black leather straps? I have been thinking of buying Hirsch black Liberty, but I need to see some pics first before I make my decision. Please show me pics of black leather strap on Shogun.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

gant said:


> I am looking for a black leather strap to my Shogun. Anyone using Hirsh black leather straps? I have been thinking of buying Hirsch black Liberty, but I need to see some pics first before I make my decision. Please show me pics of black leather strap on Shogun.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Don't get the Liberty, buy the Hirsch Knight or Grand Duke.


----------



## gant (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you for the reply.
May I ask why not Liberty?

Thank you in advance.



blowfish89 said:


> Don't get the Liberty, buy the Hirsch Knight or Grand Duke.


----------



## dfiled (Oct 2, 2014)

FreddyRick said:


> Yep. I might have to start saving for an orange Shogun. NOW!


Good luck with that. Like finding a unicorn.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

gant said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> May I ask why not Liberty?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Nothing wrong with the Liberty just my personal preference that the Knight is a better purchase. The Grand Duke is waterproof as well.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rnrprof (Feb 23, 2015)

I think that they are fairly priced on Amazon but they come from one of their dealers and not Amazon directly but still really good pricing.



Precise said:


> Hi Shogun fans.
> 
> I just ordered one from amazon for delivery Saturday. I've been wanting one for ages. I love titanium.
> 
> ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


>


Looks great, Arts canvas is my next purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> Looks great, Arts canvas is my next purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've quickly realized they are like Lay's potato chips. You can't just have one. I'm on his list for more already. So comfy, especially on the Shogun.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

3pointross said:


> View attachment 5418906
> 
> 
> My modded shogun


Incredible looking. Good job.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> I've quickly realized they are like Lay's potato chips. You can't just have one. I'm on his list for more already. So comfy, especially on the Shogun.


Funny you mention that, I am saving a few more pennies so I can order a green and charcoal at the same time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UpNorthMN (Sep 2, 2013)

My Shogun in Iceland. Brought two watches, all i wear is Shogun.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Team Shogun



Seiko Shogun SBDC007 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seiko Shogun SBDC007 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Omit (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi everybody! 
I am a new owner of a shogun, but i've got a few questions in mind that i hope you guys can help me out with.

1.Will the diashield be removed if i sent the watch for polishing; 

2. Is the Bezel on the Shogun also coated with diashield, because Ive realised some micro scratches on my bezel only after 2 weeks of owning the watch and i have no idea how this happen as i was babying it. 

3. Is there any way to get rid of these micro scratches on the Bezel? 

Overall really pleased with the shogun!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Omit, welcome to the forums.

I wouldn't recommend sending shogun for polishing, since it's mostly brushed. It would look terrible if you polished it 

Bezel itself is probably coated with diashield, although the black insert is just aluminimum and it will take some scratches after a while. If it gets really bad you can always replace the insert.

No, I don't think so.

And here is a pick of my Shogun 

Seiko Shogun SBDC007 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Omit (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi Muchacho, 
Thanks for replying me, 
i read online somewhere that micro scratches could be erased by using an ink eraser,
Do you think the diashield protection would be "Scrubbed off" if i used this solution on my bezel? 
The scratches are located on the sharp edges rather than the black portion of it. 

Do you have any information on how the diashield protection coating is applied to the shogun? 


Cheers,
Omit


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd say you are better off not worrying about micro scratches and just enjoy the watch. My opinion you will end up making things worse. Scratches will happen eventually, but nobody will notice but you.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> I'd say you are better off not worrying about micro scratches and just enjoy the watch. My opinion you will end up making things worse. Scratches will happen eventually, but nobody will notice but you.


Sound advice here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

man, this forum is definitely dangerous.

i have 3 watches now with 2 auto dressies for working days and 1 solar diver for weekend, and think that, since i only wear diver 1-2 days a week so i dont want it lay down died the rest of the week. that's why i choose a solar SSC015.

now im reading this topic and want a shogun so bad


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

This thread is way to quiet 

Seiko Shogun SBDC007 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Another pic of my shogun 

Seiko Shogun SBDC007 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## fkfs9 (Apr 8, 2010)

Reporting in with my new shogun










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

muchacho_ said:


> Another pic of my shogun
> 
> Seiko Shogun SBDC007 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Could you please stop taking awesome pics of your Shogun your making me depressed :rodekaart

Mine went to Seiko for regulation and was gone two weeks and because it could only be tested to 100m it had to get sent off to Seiko UK for testing to 200m. The watch has been out of my hands a full month now and I am being forced to wear my very heavy SRP637 to get my Seiko buzz :-|


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Richard- said:


> Could you please stop taking awesome pics of your Shogun your making me depressed :rodekaart
> 
> Mine went to Seiko for regulation and was gone two weeks and because it could only be tested to 100m it had to get sent off to Seiko UK for testing to 200m. The watch has been out of my hands a full month now and I am being forced to wear my very heavy SRP637 to get my Seiko buzz :-|


Sorry, cant help it 

Seiko Shogun SBDC007 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

muchacho_ said:


> Sorry, cant help it


Just so you know I only clicked like because there was no dislike option :roll: :-d


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Finally home after a month with Seiko :-!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

Lost some weight so I adjusted the size of the bracket.


----------



## kworcester (Dec 18, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> Another pic of my shogun
> 
> Seiko Shogun SBDC007 by muchacho86, on Flickr


It's photos like this that have caused me to start dropping hints that I would REALLY like to find one of these under the tree at Christmas!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure, keep tempting me pal....


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Hoppyjr said:


> Sure, keep tempting me pal....


LOL.....come on.....you know you want it. You can even flip it back to me later

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

5661nicholas said:


> LOL.....come on.....you know you want it. You can even flip it back to me later
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check your "other" PM's


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Maybe a little late, but I'm in...


----------



## DrHert (Dec 15, 2014)

I finally joined the Shogun club thanks to MassDrop.
So far it's awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## 98z28 (Apr 25, 2014)

Just picked this one up from a fellow forum member. It's already been posted in this thread by the previous owner, so I'm cheating a bit by posting it again.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

98z28 said:


> Just picked this one up from a fellow forum member. It's already been posted in this thread by the previous owner, so I'm cheating a bit by posting it again.


Looks great, enjoy it......makes me miss her.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> Looks great, enjoy it......makes me miss her.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You should. Surprised you let that one go.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> You should. Surprised you let that one go.


I just REALLY wanted a MM300 again.....had to sacrifice. I am fairly confident I may have found my ideal 3 watch rotation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> I just REALLY wanted a MM300 again.....had to sacrifice. I am fairly confident I may have found my ideal 3 watch rotation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm... We all say that.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

liwang22 said:


> Hmmm... We all say that.


No seriously this time Li............ LOL, if I had a nickel for every time I said that  I am thinking MM300, Darth, Cocktail Time.......and that is it. Just need to find a few dollars for the Darth.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

5661nicholas said:


> Looks great, enjoy it......makes me miss her.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wish I could have jumped on it sooner. Great looking watch.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Hoppyjr said:


> I wish I could have jumped on it sooner. Great looking watch.


You can always do the mods, as much as I loved it, I am really enjoying it's replacement....



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

5661nicholas said:


> You can always do the mods, as much as I loved it, I am really enjoying it's replacement....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do love the MM300. Congrats!

I'll surely grab another Shogun at some point. Trying to wear the stuff I have right now


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Hoppyjr said:


> I do love the MM300. Congrats!
> 
> I'll surely grab another Shogun at some point. Trying to wear the stuff I have right now


Thanks Hop, got a smoking deal on it from the BST here. The only downer is that I feel this one wears best on the bracelet. Need to find something to wear on a Nato......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> Thanks Hop, got a smoking deal on it from the BST here. The only downer is that I feel this one wears best on the bracelet. Need to find something to wear on a Nato......
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The answer for a Nato watch is in this thread


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> The answer for a Nato watch is in this thread


No doubt, with my current watch fund I only had room for one black faced Seiko diver, or else I definitely would have kept it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato27 (Nov 2, 2008)

My Shogun is on the way from "down under". Don't know if I'll retire my SKA 371 or not. Might give it to my son. I just don't see it getting any wrist time once the Shogun shows up. Can't wait to feel the "lightness"


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*


----------



## zagato27 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*

I was getting concerned about my Shogun coming from "down under" as tracking info last showed it at Brisbane on the 5th. Saw in another thread that EMS stateside partner is USPS and that I could use the EMS tracking number to check on it. So, last known location was 7 Jan in NYC. Hmmm, wonder why it bypassed Atlanta....everything stops in Atlanta. Well, at least I know that it's here in the States. Signed up for text notification so I'll know when I missed delivery as I'm sure that it will require a signature and I work a long day. Darn, I was looking forward to getting it today and wearing it.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Cross-post from the Dive Watch WRUW thread...

Happy Ti Tuesday!


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

This is a great watch. It looks fantastic on nearly any strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*


----------



## zagato27 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*

My Shogun arrived in the mail yesterday. Took out a link and it's on my wrist. HOOOOORAYYYYYY! Just incredible how light this watch is. My SKA371 is in the drawer and it won't be making a come back. As been said before, this watch is just so comfortable and light. Love the hands, love the build quality, and man o man do I love the titanium! Wish the crown was at 4 but I can live with 3. I'm not flipping this watch, no sir. It's a keeper. If I decide to get another watch I'm going to start with titanium. Thanks Gary!! Cheers


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Just put a new SBDC029 on order from shoppinginjapan.net. $794 shipped. Should be to me in California in 5 to 8 days. This has been a LONG time coming. I think I've read this entire thread twice. Excited to make my own post w/ pics!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

It has arrived! Please excuse the terrible iPhone pic.
Arrived today after an 11 day journey from Japan, half of which was spent in U.S. Customs in LA.
Sized the bracelet, which was a terrible process, and I'll likely suffer PTSD. Please don't mention pins and collars to me. It's too soon...
Love the watch! It's beautiful, way more impressive in person than in photos. Just stunning. During my long wait I kept second guessing my choice to go with the Shogun over the MM300. Having this watch on my wrist removes that doubt. Very light weight yet substantial on the wrist, but in a classy, handsome way. 
I'll take better shots later. Thanks for all the motivation and great info in this thread.


----------



## Andoze (Jul 20, 2013)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but has anyone put a tuna rubber strap on their shogun? Say from the *SBBN017? If so I would love to see a picture. *


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

il Pirati said:


> It has arrived! Please excuse the terrible iPhone pic.
> Arrived today after an 11 day journey from Japan, half of which was spent in U.S. Customs in LA.
> Sized the bracelet, which was a terrible process, and I'll likely suffer PTSD. Please don't mention pins and collars to me. It's too soon...
> Love the watch! It's beautiful, way more impressive in person than in photos. Just stunning. During my long wait I kept second guessing my choice to go with the Shogun over the MM300. Having this watch on my wrist removes that doubt. Very light weight yet substantial on the wrist, but in a classy, handsome way.
> I'll take better shots later. Thanks for all the motivation and great info in this thread.


Congrats! This is the first one I've seen with the Prospex logo. I was wondering what the differences are between this and the previous model -- which I own and am wearing today.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

mapotofu said:


> Congrats! This is the first one I've seen with the Prospex logo. I was wondering what the differences are between this and the previous model -- which I own and am wearing today.


The X doesn't bother me too much but I much prefer the font used for word automatic on the dial.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

mapotofu said:


> Congrats! This is the first one I've seen with the Prospex logo. I was wondering what the differences are between this and the previous model


I had some hesitation between the 007 and the 029. The price difference was significant (>$200) for a new watch, and the more I looked at the new one, the more I realized I liked it. I was just so used to pictures of the 007 that the 029 seemed a bit odd. But I like the san-serif font on the bottom half of the dial. It's cohesive and kind of highlights the SEIKO font a bit more, which I love. The "Automatic" script on the 007 is classic Seiko though, as is the "Scuba" moniker.

This watch is beautiful. Digging it so far. Love the subtle scallop on the inner face of the lugs, and little finishing details on the case, like the polished underside. And I don't know if it's just that my SKX173 was 11 years old, but the Hardlex crystal on the SBDC029 seems way more clear and substantial.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Trying out the stock rubber today and enjoying the view from the "office".


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

il Pirati said:


> Trying out the stock rubber today and enjoying the view from the "office".


Sweet, man. Very, very cool. Enjoy it all while you can.


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

I think it will just take everybody a while to get used to that X logo.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

turtl631 said:


> I think it will just take everybody a while to get used to that X logo.


I would say the percentage of people who actually care, including WIS on this forum, is less than .1%.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

il Pirati said:


> I had some hesitation between the 007 and the 029. The price difference was significant (>$200) for a new watch, and the more I looked at the new one, the more I realized I liked it. I was just so used to pictures of the 007 that the 029 seemed a bit odd. But I like the san-serif font on the bottom half of the dial. It's cohesive and kind of highlights the SEIKO font a bit more, which I love. The "Automatic" script on the 007 is classic Seiko though, as is the "Scuba" moniker.
> 
> This watch is beautiful. Digging it so far. Love the subtle scallop on the inner face of the lugs, and little finishing details on the case, like the polished underside. And I don't know if it's just that my SKX173 was 11 years old, but the Hardlex crystal on the SBDC029 seems way more clear and substantial.


How does it compare in size to the 173?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

itsajobar said:


> How does it compare in size to the 173?


Shogun is bigger, but not by a lot. It's much more refined, slimmer, and lighter weight, so it feels more svelte, even though it's somewhat wider.
My biggest hesitation in purchasing the Shogun was size. I really like the size of the SKX, and seem to prefer smaller watches in general. The Shogun is absolutely fine though, size wise. It really does wear much more like a 42mm than a 44mm.

So, bigger than the SKX, but only subtly.


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

I agree with the above. Wears smaller than the 43.5 (Seiko's website) listed. I've tried my friends Tudor Pelagos on and for whatever reason it looks bigger despite 42mm spec.


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I would say the percentage of people who actually care, including WIS on this forum, is less than .1%.


I also purchased the 029 because of the price difference with a 007. Higuchi-san also mentioned that the 029 alignment of the dial and chapter ring is much better so that made the decision easy to go with the 029. I thought that the Prospex logo would bother me but I've barely noticed it at all. It's just a watch that wears really well with an excellent presence. The 029 still has the "S" on the crown, which I love.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

kevio said:


> I also purchased the 029 because of the price difference with a 007. Higuchi-san also mentioned that the 029 alignment of the dial and chapter ring is much better so that made the decision easy to go with the 029. I thought that the Prospex logo would bother me but I've barely noticed it at all. It's just a watch that wears really well with an excellent presence. The 029 still has the "S" on the crown, which I love.


Antidotally, the alignment on my SBDC029 is as close to perfect as I can detect with the naked eye. MUCH better than my SARB017 or SKX173.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

il Pirati said:


> Shogun is bigger, but not by a lot. It's much more refined, slimmer, and lighter weight, so it feels more svelte, even though it's somewhat wider.
> My biggest hesitation in purchasing the Shogun was size. I really like the size of the SKX, and seem to prefer smaller watches in general. The Shogun is absolutely fine though, size wise. It really does wear much more like a 42mm than a 44mm.
> 
> So, bigger than the SKX, but only subtly.


Thank you for that detailed response. I'm really interested in getting one. Just have to sell some stuff...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yee Kang (Feb 23, 2016)

View attachment 7173242

Just got my watch on Sunday 21st and really enjoying it!! This is the picture I got before I got the bracelet sized and was too eager to wear it out that night. Without any tools at home sizing it is a nightmare so I gave up and handed it to a jeweler instead.


----------



## zagato27 (Nov 2, 2008)

Got around to taking a photo or two. Still working on a wrist shot.


----------



## Rad knight (Dec 27, 2014)

Here's my Shogun on a Red Oak Italian NATO from Natostrapco. Love it.


----------



## alxkrft (Apr 24, 2014)

Did anybody by chance already try the Bremont Rubber on a Shogun?

Since the crafterblue came out for the sumos i desperately want to have an integrated rubber one for the shogun!

the sinn is too dull imo, but the bremont is too expensive if it doesnt fit. 
any other options?
View attachment 7293050

Integrated Rubber Strap - Black - Bremont


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dirkin (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello fellow Shogun appreciators.
Shogun arrived today. 
Nearly caused a "denial of service" to the FedEx tracking page with the number of hits I subjected it to!
If you are interested in how I arrived at the decision to acquire a Shogun, then please continue to with the remainder of my post.

A bit of background&#8230;..
Until a couple of months ago, I've been wearing my vintage Omega Constellation "C- case" every day, for the last 5 years or so. I love my Connie, she is gorgeous and at 44 years old, gains only around 8-10 sec/day! Thought she was all the watch I would ever need.
After a close call- a decent bang and scratch to the crystal and case, I decided that she really deserved to go into semi-retirement and only come out on special occasions.:-(
To that end I decided I needed a beater watch and a diver seemed to be the logical solution. Still wanted a mechanical/automatic (My Connie started this fascination) and the choice at the price point I was looking at ( after searching the forums) boiled down to the SKX007 and the Citizen NY0040.
The only reason I chose the SKX over the Citizen was the crown position. Went with the "J" version as I liked the extra detail of 21 Jewels and made in Japan on the dial.

I love the SKX007. Amazing value and I even love it on the stock Z22 strap! (Have a Strapcode endmill for it as well)
*
However&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;* it does not slide under my shirt cuff - which I *need* my everyday watch to do.
So, with my heart still set on a diver - I again went scouring the forums for one that would be low profile enough to wear with a shirt cuff and (as I now have beater duty covered) I could spend a few more dollars and get something a little more up-market, but well south of Rolex territory.

I like to wear my watch band pretty loose, so the lightness of titanium started to appeal to me, to prevent a mass rolling around on my wrist constantly.
Whilst I love the look of a lot of the micro brand divers, many of them are just way too thick (shirt cuff issue again) and scream "look at me", which whilst I don't personally have an issue with, just aren't suitable for my working environment. I'd also been bitten by the Seiko bug thanks to the SKX007 so my shortlist, without being overly conscious of it, was brewing in my mind; Sumo, Shogun and MM300.
I must admit that I was very tempted by the MM300, a gorgeous looking watch, but I was concerned over it's height - for reasons already mentioned.

So it came down to the much debated and discussed Sumo V. Shogun.
I don't understand why so many dismiss the Shogun as being overpriced compared with the Sumo, simply based on them sharing the same movement&#8230;. There are countless Swiss watches that all use the same ETA 2824 movement and no one seems to suggest that they should all cost the same as a Steinhart just because they share the same movement!
I know a lot of Seiko fans adore the Sumo and there are a lot of elements of the design that I can appreciate, but overall, I preferred the look of the Shogun in addition to the Ti construction. Its' a classic diver with a bezel that lets you know it's still a tool
Once I had decided that the Shogun was destined for my wrist, I was on the lookout for the SBDC007 version rather than the new 029, due to my preference for the dial's script and fonts. Had I not been able to source the SBDC007 I would have purchased the 029, it wasn't a deal breaker but given the choice I like the cursive script and the SCUBA reference.

So for now I think I have my watch duties covered. (time will tell)
Dress Watch: Omega vintage Constellation 168.0056
Everyday watch: Seiko SBDC007
Beater: Seiko SKX007


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

dirkin said:


> Hello fellow Shogun appreciators. Shogun arrived today.


Congrats on your new Shogun.

Too many assume it's just a more expensive Sumo when in reality all they share is the same movement, by assuming this they are missing out on one of the most comfortable watches you could ever wear.

Three great choices to choose from, when my wrists were much smaller I owned a 1957 Pie Pan Connie. Beautiful dress watch for a special occasion, the 007 is perfect for when you need something that you don't mind getting a ding or two on.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

The hour hand is a deal breaker for me, so I am staying happy with my Blumo, for me that hand looks like the Finn of the Loch Ness monster for some reason hehe!


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

faustoklaere said:


> The hour hand is a deal breaker for me, so I am staying happy with my Blumo, for me that hand looks like the Finn of the Loch Ness monster for some reason hehe!


I have both the Shogun and the Blumo. Unfortunately, the Blumo never gets to see the light of day. I should probably sell it.


----------



## zeke_stone (Jun 28, 2015)

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7363802


----------



## dirkin (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks Richard.

Comfort is sublime.
I do feel like I am cheating on my Connie though.



Richard- said:


> Congrats on your new Shogun.
> 
> Too many assume it's just a more expensive Sumo when in reality all they share is the same movement, by assuming this they are missing out on one of the most comfortable watches you could ever wear.
> 
> Three great choices to choose from, when my wrists were much smaller I owned a 1957 Pie Pan Connie. Beautiful dress watch for a special occasion, the 007 is perfect for when you need something that you don't mind getting a ding or two on.


----------



## dirkin (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice to see the BMW's quartz is keeping good time!



zeke_stone said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7363802


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

dirkin said:


> Hello fellow Shogun appreciators.
> Shogun arrived today.
> Nearly caused a "denial of service" to the FedEx tracking page with the number of hits I subjected it to!
> If you are interested in how I arrived at the decision to acquire a Shogun, then please continue to with the remainder of my post.
> ...


007 looks like a 013 next to shogun. Is it that much bigger in real life or do photos make it look bigger than it is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirkin (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello itsajobar,
shogun looks bigger as it's sitting higher due the bracelet in the last pic, better comparison is the one on the wrist.



itsajobar said:


> 007 looks like a 013 next to shogun. Is it that much bigger in real life or do photos make it look bigger than it is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rad knight (Dec 27, 2014)

dirkin said:


> Beater: Seiko SKX007
> 
> View attachment 7355034


Great choice. I've had a 7002-7009, which is very similar to the SKX, since '89 and when it came to selecting a new piece I went back and forth between the Sumo and Shogun (and Pelagos) but the Shogun won out. Not a single regret. Now get that sucker on a NATO and really know you made the right choice.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Rad knight said:


> Great choice. I've had a 7002-7009, which is very similar to the SKX, since '89 and when it came to selecting a new piece I went back and forth between the Sumo and Shogun (and Pelagos) but the Shogun won out. Not a single regret. Now get that sucker on a NATO and really know you made the right choice.


How did it compare in size to Pelagos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

itsajobar said:


> How did it compare in size to Pelagos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've owned both several times and found the Shogun to wear flatter/thinner than the Pelagos. While both are titanium and automatic, they really aren't competitors.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Hoppyjr said:


> I've owned both several times and found the Shogun to wear flatter/thinner than the Pelagos. While both are titanium and automatic, they really aren't competitors.


How do they both compare? I dream of having a Pelagos someday but I'm really happy with the Shogun too.


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

In position :
Gshock : dw6900cm-1jf, gulfmaster
Seiko : sbdc007, sdwa89


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

I love her on the bracelet, but she's nice on this Brady waterproof strap too.


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

kevio said:


> How do they both compare? I dream of having a Pelagos someday but I'm really happy with the Shogun too.


Here are some comparison shots of Pelagos and Shogun on same 7.5 wrist. Despite the specs I found that the Pelagos wore larger than the Shogun. I am not smart enough to know why. I also included an skx 007 comparison shot. For what it is worth I bought the Shogun and love it.


----------



## alxkrft (Apr 24, 2014)

calling all shogun owners: go ahead and vote!
crafter blue is thinking of bringing their great rubber for the shogun as well!

Crafter Blue | Dive Watch Strap for Professional Divers


----------



## zagato27 (Nov 2, 2008)

Was out taking photos of my car since I just washed it...car po*n..... Tried to take a quick obligatory wrist shot. Man, I need a macro lens. I've had the watch about a month and have been off/on checking accuracy. When I first checked it was just all over the place. Seems to have settled down now and it's just spot on. Happy days! Cheers


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

More pics here : Seiko SBDC007 - Album on Imgur


----------



## alxkrft (Apr 24, 2014)

Great pics 

BUMPING pls all vote for the SHOGUN to get the same great crafter blue rubber as the sumo has

Crafter Blue | Dive Watch Strap for Professional Divers

beside the isofrane(+esques) and the stock-styled benitos that would be a real refreshment!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

kevio said:


> How do they both compare? I dream of having a Pelagos someday but I'm really happy with the Shogun too.


Pelagos is heavy compared to the Shogun, felt like 2X heavier. Also, it sits very flat on the wrist, like a brick or something. And I have a relatively large (18.5cm), flat wrist. Can't imagine how a guy with a smaller or more cylindrical wrist could wear one.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Has anybody done a side-by-side comparison of the original Shogun and the SBDC029 with regards to the lume? I remember reading that the 029 had the new Lumibrite, but never got confirmation that this was the case. Would be a nice perk to going with the newer model, or at least a tradeoff for the 'X'... ;-)


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Pardon the bezel alignment. I'm timing some salmon on the poolside grill.


----------



## dirkin (Jan 22, 2016)

Great minds....


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

Darn all these pictures and reviews make me not want to sell my Shogun but this new Rolex is taking up my wrist time soon.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Thanks thread. Shogun en route!


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

bigchelis said:


> Darn all these pictures and reviews make me not want to sell my Shogun but this new Rolex is taking up my wrist time soon.


And that new Rolex will be screaming, "Look at me, look at me!" Is that the image you really want?


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

bigchelis said:


> Darn all these pictures and reviews make me not want to sell my Shogun but this new Rolex is taking up my wrist time soon.


What Rolex are you waiting on?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey guys, a quick question that has me worried. I own two Sumos and replaced the OEM bracelet both due to poor quality but in large part also due to the huge clasp with the diving extension that dug into my wrist. I realised that Shogun has a similarly designed clasp. Is it as awkward as the one in the Sumo? Thanks


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*









The clasp is probably the worst thing about the Shogun. No, it IS the worst thing. The awkward placement of the extension piece, and the odd kink between the clasp and the extension, mean I have to position the clasp such that the bend follows my wrist. This results in 4 links on the 6 o'clock side and 6 links on the 12 o'clock side. Not the end of the world, but I don't really like it. 
Still, I love the bracelet, for some reason, and it just wears really well. I have a hard time keeping it on any strap for very long.


----------



## rich808 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*

mine is like that 4 from bottom 6 links from top. The clasp is horizontal on me and the band is bit looser than that pic. I see what you're saying about the clasp extension hitting the middle of the first link. I looked and there are major wear marks there. The extension roller is round and that's the contact point. ti on ti but it does force the link to make a rounder shape. 
The band is so light its still top heavy but in a light way for such a big watch. i just weighed it, shogun is 107g in this 4/6 link config. a 7s26 pepsi diver on black strap is 105g. Basically the same but looks larger and much heavier by sight.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Brought my Shogun to local Seiko expert here and he tested it in multiple positions and said the amplitude was too low (even for a Seiko). He said I should send it in to Seiko since it is still under warranty where they should swap out movement. So it was Fedexed yesterday to New Jersey. I hope they fix it within a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Yannarelly said:


> Brought my Shogun to local Seiko expert here and he tested it in multiple positions and said the amplitude was too low (even for a Seiko). He said I should send it in to Seiko since it is still under warranty where they should swap out movement. So it was Fedexed yesterday to New Jersey. I hope they fix it within a reasonable amount of time.


Mine came back today after spending just over four months in total in and out of a couple of Seiko service centres since last October, it has been a total pain I hope you have better luck than I did.

Story here https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-service-center-sucks-again-2798362.html

With all the hassle I refused to go to their service office to collect the watch so it arrived out by mail, first pic after unpacking.


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Richard- said:


> Mine came back today after spending just over four months in total in and out of a couple of Seiko service centres since last October, it has been a total pain I hope you have better luck than I did.
> 
> Story here https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-service-center-sucks-again-2798362.html
> 
> With all the hassle I refused to go to their service office to collect the watch so it arrived out by mail, first pic after unpacking.


I hope it's perfect after all that!


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Yannarelly said:


> I hope it's perfect after all that!


Been about 12 hours on my desk and it's spot on for timekeeping, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Had a chance to handle a mint condition Shogun for sale at a local watch shop. It just felt too light for me especially I am now used to the hefty MM300. Most likely striking Shogun off my watch list. 


Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / SARB059 / SRP581 / 6139-7100 / SBDX001 / SBBN017


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

maxchua said:


> Had a chance to handle a mint condition Shogun for sale at a local watch shop. It just felt too light for me especially I am now used to the hefty MM300. Most likely striking Shogun off my watch list.


The initial shock of how light the watch is at first is concerning, but after wearing it for a day or two that's when you can start to appreciate how special the watch is.

I also believe titanium is not for everyone, for me I like having that extra option to turn to and it's nice going out for an evening and not have to worry about a big chunk of steel on your wrist.


----------



## trogdor1289 (Aug 4, 2015)

If you are used to wearing big chunks of steel on your wrist the Ti, will take a bit of getting used to. It does happen to be my favorite watch I own however.


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

trogdor1289 said:


> If you are used to wearing big chunks of steel on your wrist the Ti, will take a bit of getting used to. It does happen to be my favorite watch I own however.


Just happened that I just pulled the trigger on a SBBN017 so it's unfortunate that the Shogun piece is available to me then. Else, I might have considered. I have been tracking the Shogun for some time too.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

I keep thinking I'll get around to doing a full review post, but until then, I'll just update here.
Got the SBDC029 just over 6 weeks ago. It took about two weeks to settle in to just over +2sec/day. It's proving very difficult to get off my wrist.








The watch is very well put together, and simply stunning to look at.
Wears a lot smaller than I feared it would, so very pleased with the size. Doesn't seem oversized at all on my 6.75" wrist.








Very pleased so far. The lume is unreal. Lasts all night, no problem. Blows even my SKX173 out of the water. 
It's been on my wrist every day except for some time at sea, but even then it's missed. The new Gulfmaster's been carrying the work load for the last couple weeks, but the Shogun is back on as soon as I don't need tide data!








Great watch. Loving it. I'm sure you'll hear more from me on this beautiful piece later.


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

So, how does the bracelet hold up in new SBDC029 version? I know there are very mixed results with SBDC007 one, and I hate the thought to invest into watch that I can not simply buff the bracelet into original condition

I know the case is excellent, my only concern is the bracelet


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## bballdocj (Dec 18, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with replacing pins and collars for the Shogun bracelet?


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Anyone with large wrists find the bracelet just a tad too small? I need one more link. Taking donations. LOL.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

MacTruck said:


> Anyone with large wrists find the bracelet just a tad too small? I need one more link. Taking donations. LOL.


I contacted Seiko USA ( 201-529-3316 ) and they sent out 3 links free of charge to my in laws in NC and they forwarded them on to me in Ireland. The local office here wanted to charge 45 a link if I remember correctly.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Richard- said:


> I contacted Seiko USA ( 201-529-3316 ) and they sent out 3 links free of charge to my in laws in NC and they forwarded them on to me in Ireland. The local office here wanted to charge 45 a link if I remember correctly.


Wow thanks for the info!


----------



## alxkrft (Apr 24, 2014)

Anybody found a *curved end rubber* fitting the shogun right?
I am still hesitating to get a regular BC317, would love something curved.

thanks!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Shogun Thread*


----------



## dirkin (Jan 22, 2016)

It truely is a thing of beauty!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a vintage olive drab canvas Drunkartstrap.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Just arrived. Awesome watch. I'm glad the clasp doesn't seem to bother me much


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys would a bracelet with SKX lugs fit a Shogun? thinking of fitting a super jubilee just for kicks


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


Best picture of the Shogun I've seen. Its got me looking for a way to finance a watch that I'd previously dismissed as nice but not for me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

andygog said:


> Best picture of the Shogun I've seen. Its got me looking for a way to finance a watch that I'd previously dismissed as nice but not for me.


Thanks! it's a very versatile watch indeed.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

andygog said:


> Best picture of the Shogun I've seen. Its got me looking for a way to finance a watch that I'd previously dismissed as nice but not for me.


The OEM strap looks good and photographs well but wears like sh..t. I wish Seiko could at least make it as soft as the OEM strap for the kinetic Tunas.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> The OEM strap looks good and photographs well but wears like sh..t. I wish Seiko could at least make it as soft as the OEM strap for the kinetic Tunas.


True. Wears better after boiling, and does get better with wear, but still could be a softer strap considering the price of the Shogun.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> True. Wears better after boiling, and does get better with wear, but still could be a softer strap considering the price of the Shogun.


Boiling? Haven't heard of that one before. Care to elaborate friend?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Boiling? Haven't heard of that one before. Care to elaborate friend?


It conforms the strap better, and somewhat softens it. I put it in the bottom of a coffee cup and then poured boiling water into the cup. Let it cool, and maybe repeat if necessary. Way more info if you google "boiling rubber watch straps".


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Fresh shot, have a nice weekend y'all. Only thing that bugs me is that single domed crystal, with all the distortion. Thinking of replacing it with a double domed sapphire, undecided on the color of the AR between blue and green. Anyone tried the green one?


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Fresh shot, have a nice weekend y'all. Only thing that bugs me is that single domed crystal, with all the distortion. Thinking of replacing it with a double domed sapphire, undecided on the color of the AR between blue and green. Anyone tried the green one?


I have the double-domed crystal on a Sumo. It has a LOT of distortion. It gives the watch a fish-eyed appearance. The stock crystal has the least.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

HelmetHead said:


> I have the double-domed crystal on a Sumo. It has a LOT of distortion. It gives the watch a fish-eyed appearance. The stock crystal has the least.


Well I guess I'd better get a flat one, thanks


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi! Mine says hello 
Just fit an Isofrane, it suits beautiful to me!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I recently purchased a green Isofrane for my Shogun, seems too thick for the watch but that may be because I'm used to Isofranes on my Tuna and MM300.


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

impalass said:


> I recently purchased a green Isofrane for my Shogun, seems too thick for the watch but that may be because I'm used to Isofranes on my Tuna and MM300.
> 
> View attachment 8246410


I'm with you on this.
I had a black iso for my shogun too and it just didn't look right, so i sold it.

It would be awesome to have some curved end rubber for the shogun though.

I think there's one company that
makes a custom rubber for the sumo, that would be awesome for us shogunians too....


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

barnefko said:


> that would be awesome for us shogunians too....


Shogunians - that's got a nice ring to it :-!


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

impalass said:


> I recently purchased a green Isofrane for my Shogun, seems too thick for the watch but that may be because I'm used to Isofranes on my Tuna and MM300.
> 
> View attachment 8246410


It's the thickness of the buckle-side of the Isofrane that jacks it all up for the Shogun, being such a light watch and all, but that olive green with the black dial is killer


----------



## zagato27 (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I've just sent my Shogun to the shop to have a black date wheel installed and do some regulation. I wanted to install a double domed sapphire too but the guy said that he cannot guarantee water resistance if the crystal is not stock. Has anyone with a sapphire done a WR test to 20 Bar? thanks


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> I've just sent my Shogun to the shop to have a black date wheel installed and do some regulation. I wanted to install a double domed sapphire too but the guy said that he cannot guarantee water resistance if the crystal is not stock. Has anyone with a sapphire done a WR test to 20 Bar? thanks


Interesting. I was thinking about a black date wheel and some other mods as well. However, I have a double dome sapphire on a Sumo and I do NOT like the way it looks. It makes the face look fish-eyed, or sort of like looking through a peephole. Do you mind if I ask who is going to do your work? I may want to call on him myself.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

HelmetHead said:


> Interesting. I was thinking about a black date wheel and some other mods as well. However, I have a double dome sapphire on a Sumo and I do NOT like the way it looks. It makes the face look fish-eyed, or sort of like looking through a peephole. Do you mind if I ask who is going to do your work? I may want to call on him myself.


I'm not in the States friend. But its an easy mod for a 6R15, the date wheel snaps right out. Hopefully I'll post some photos soon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Black date wheel installed. Wow that really nailed it for me


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Black date wheel installed. Wow that really nailed it for me


Looks very nice. I like it. Did you also go with a flat sapphire crystal? Who did the work for you?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

yeah, once I heard of this possible mod the white date bugged me to no end. Finally the wheel arrived from yobokies and had it installed locally (not in CONUS). Its rather easy.

Funny enough I can't seem to find a flat sapphire. Everyone is selling curved ones, had a double-domed one that I didn't get to install to a Sumo but I read that it really makes the dial look somewhat like looking through a fisheye so I'll take a raincheck on that. I'm growing fond of the hardlex, will only replace if its scratched


----------



## gant (Sep 12, 2015)

Is there any Super Oyster bracelet that fits Shogun? Thank you in advance.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> Funny enough I can't seem to find a flat sapphire.


Shogun, Sumo and Samurai, as far as I know, share the same crystal, and crystaltimes offers the flat version:
Flat Sapphire Blue AR


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I really like Seiko Sumo, but all these great pictures made me realize I prefer the Shogun. Just caved and ordered the Shogun. Now I have to list my Sumo.


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

NS1 said:


> I really like Seiko Sumo, but all these great pictures made me realize I prefer the Shogun. Just caved and ordered the Shogun. Now I have to list my Sumo.


I did the same thing a year ago. Love my Shogun. Now I got a nice Blumo w/ black bezel and domed sapphire crystal for sale. It's been sleeping in my drawer for the past year.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

Don't forget to vote for a shogun rubber strap!
Seems like crafter blue takes votes on what to produce next....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/shogunigans-unite-vote-crafter-blue-strap-3320922.html


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*

New double dome sapphire installed. Wow it looks great!!!


















Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



secfincorp said:


> New double dome sapphire installed. Wow it looks great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It that the Crystal Times sapphire or a different brand?


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Crystal Times with blue AR my pics stink but it looks awesome. I scratched the hardlex the 2nd day I had it. 

Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*



secfincorp said:


> Crystal Times with blue AR my pics stink but it looks awesome. I scratched the hardlex the 2nd day I had it.
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


Looks good.

The thing I like about the Hardlex is the matte dial really looks great. I wonder if Alex could do the dome without AR....


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

They have a double dome with no AR. 

Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Otherbarry1992 (Jun 25, 2016)

First post on this forum, just got my Shogun today! Love this watch and I've wanted it for a long time. I think sapphire might be in its future :grin:.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

New sapphire on a really sunny day. It looks much better than the hardlex. If you are in the fence I would do it.










Sent from my KIW-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

He who hesitates misses out. Decided to sleep on ordering a new Shogun. Woke up today to find the price went up $80 at Chino.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

NS1 said:


> He who hesitates misses out. Decided to sleep on ordering a new Shogun. Woke up today to find the price went up $80 at Chino.


Seiko is well-known for suddenly pulling the plug on models us fanboys love.

Right now with the Transocean being marketed aggressively and the new solar titanium line coming out, the Shogun looks like a bargain. Seiko may have noticed that. Price hikes or worst may be coming. Get it while you still can.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder if anyone has fitted a ceramic bezel on these?

I have a feeling it'll be a homerun. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Seiko is well-known for suddenly pulling the plug on models us fanboys love.
> 
> Right now with the Transocean being marketed aggressively and the new solar titanium line coming out, the Shogun looks like a bargain. Seiko may have noticed that. Price hikes or worst may be coming. Get it while you still can.


JDM watches, especially directly out of Japan (Seiya) are affected by the Yen to USD conversion - and the Yen has been gaining strength.


----------



## adken (Mar 22, 2011)

lorsban said:


> I wonder if anyone has fitted a ceramic bezel on these?
> 
> I have a feeling it'll be a homerun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


This! If they made a Shogun in the same color blue as the Sumo, in Ti with a ceramic bezel, that would literally be my dream Seiko.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

lorsban said:


> I wonder if anyone has fitted a ceramic bezel on these?
> 
> I have a feeling it'll be a homerun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


This. We should mail yobokies with a request on that. He's already making a healthy profit out of minor items anyway.




raustin33 said:


> JDM watches, especially directly out of Japan (Seiya) are affected by the Yen to USD conversion - and the Yen has been gaining strength.


You're right. We were blessed with a low Yen for quite some time now.


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Which one is better? New version 029 or 007 beside the argument of X logo....the lume? Is 029 realy more brighter? Anyone have comparison the lume 029 and 007 please.... thanks WUS

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

yozemon said:


> Which one is better? New version 029 or 007 beside the argument of X logo....the lume? Is 029 realy more brighter? Anyone have comparison the lume 029 and 007 please.... thanks WUS
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I don't think the "new" lume will really have a perceptible difference. Most likely a case of "we upgraded to a new formula that promises 4% more brightness, 7% longer time in our labs" etc.


----------



## Otherbarry1992 (Jun 25, 2016)

Got a cheap NATO from Amazon in the mail today. I've never worn a NATO before, and I have to say I really enjoy it. With the Shogun especially the watch is so light you forget it's there. 

The strap was a 4 ring variant..... Key word being "was" :laughing:. I didn't like it so it met Mr. Dremel.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Otherbarry1992 said:


> Got a cheap NATO from Amazon in the mail today. I've never worn a NATO before, and I have to say I really enjoy it. With the Shogun especially the watch is so light you forget it's there.
> 
> The strap was a 4 ring variant..... Key word being "was" :laughing:. I didn't like it so it met Mr. Dremel.


That's actually a "Zulu" style strap. Try a NATO and I think you'll like it even better. I don't have a Shogun at the moment, but here's my Sub on NATO.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Hoppyjr said:


> That's actually a "Zulu" style strap. Try a NATO and I think you'll like it even better. I don't have a Shogun at the moment, but here's my Sub on NATO.


Damn!!! That looks killer Ed:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Spring-Diver said:


> Damn!!! That looks killer Ed:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Thanks buddy! Being one of the original Shogun fanboys, I felt a little dirty posting it in this thread but it was all I had on my phone to illustrate a NATO.


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

Good choice! The shogun just feels natural on a nato!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone know if the movement spacer in the shogun is plastic or metal? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

itsajobar said:


> Does anyone know if the movement spacer in the shogun is plastic or metal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do believe it's plastic, but it works and I've never heard of a failure.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Hoppyjr said:


> I do believe it's plastic, but it works and I've never heard of a failure.


Thank you for your response!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Good morning! Today at the seaside with the Shogun on a flat vent boiled & upgraded with titanium parts 



















Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

piumach said:


> Good morning! Today at the seaside with the Shogun on a flat vent boiled & upgraded with titanium parts
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


Look great sir...is flat vent have metal keeper? Where you get it sir? Thx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

yozemon said:


> Look great sir...is flat vent have metal keeper? Where you get it sir? Thx
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No, it happened that I recently bought a used original band of the Tuna Quartz SBBN017 to put on my SBBN017.
Funny thing it came with titanium keeper and buckle for a stainless steel watch...I swapped them and now the flat vent has titanium hardware that match perfectly with the Shogun case and the Tuna looks more sporty with rubber keeper.
I had only to brush the metal keeper that came with the flat vent since it was sandblasted

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Howa said:


>


Very nice! One you rarely see anymore.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*


----------



## vladdythegeek (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

vladdythegeek said:


>


No.


----------



## vladdythegeek (Jun 26, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> No.


???

The yellow and black go quite nicely together. At least I think so.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I like it, a nice step up from the "bumble bee" Nato look. |>



vladdythegeek said:


>


----------



## vladdythegeek (Jun 26, 2014)

impalass said:


> I like it, a nice step up from the "bumble bee" Nato look. |>


I think so. I really like the feel of the silicone.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi shogunners, can someone tell me when the new model was introduced, and if there was a period where the old model (007) was shipped in the new Prospex box? 

I'm looking to buy a old model 007, produced in February 2015, sold from a Japanese dealer in June 2015, and it comes in the new black Prospex box, not the old yellow one. Is this ok, or is it not a correct set? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

My 2014 Shogun bought new arrived in the black Prospex box too.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

impalass said:


> My 2014 Shogun bought new arrived in the black Prospex box too.


And was that the SBDC007 model without the Prospex logo on the dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> And was that the SBDC007 model without the Prospex logo on the dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it was.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

impalass said:


> Yes it was.
> 
> View attachment 9108194


Thanks, that's good to hear.

Nice strap for the Shogun btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I see Crafter Blue is introducing a new curved rubber strap for the MM300. Fingers crossed the Shogun comes next.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

NS1 said:


> I see Crafter Blue is introducing a new curved rubber strap for the MM300. Fingers crossed the Shogun comes next.


Well the Shogun definitely needed it more. The MM300 rubber looks cool


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

NS1 said:


> I see Crafter Blue is introducing a new curved rubber strap for the MM300. Fingers crossed the Shogun comes next.


I've got the CB strap for the Sumo. It is an excellent strap. As soon as they come out with one for the Shogun I'm on it, provided it has a buckle, unlike what they did with the MM300 strap.


----------



## paijo (Jul 30, 2008)

NS1 said:


> I see Crafter Blue is introducing a new curved rubber strap for the MM300. Fingers crossed the Shogun comes next.


I used rubber strap for my MM300, black sumo and SKX007, as I find it heavy with bracelet.
Only with Shogun, I wear it with it brac, as I feel the weight is just right for me.
but a curved rubber for shogun may attract me to change all my watches to rubber strap


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

New 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


Would appreciate a link to that awesome canvas strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Would appreciate a link to that awesome canvas strap


It a Drunkartstrap. You will find him on Instagram. He doesn't have a website. Great straps, but due to demand there will be a long wait time. He's a one man operation and does them on the side.


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

Hi, a question for the Shogun lovers. I have a Shogun incoming and I'm considering changing the crystal to a Sapphire. Short question, if I choose with AR, can I get it without a colour tint? Mostly I see them blueish, and some with red or yellow tint.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrystal (Dec 10, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



bjoernbertelsen said:


> Hi, a question for the Shogun lovers. I have a Shogun incoming and I'm considering changing the crystal to a Sapphire. Short question, if I choose with AR, can I get it without a colour tint? Mostly I see them blueish, and some with red or yellow tint.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sure no AR available, don't sell many like that but I do have it in stock.
Alex aka Mr. Crystal - crystaltimes


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



MrCrystal said:


> Yes sure no AR available, don't sell many like that but I do have it in stock.
> Alex aka Mr. Crystal - crystaltimes


Thanks, but my question was whether there was a Sapphire crystal with AR, but without the colour tint.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



MrCrystal said:


> Yes sure no AR available, don't sell many like that but I do have it in stock.
> Alex aka Mr. Crystal - crystaltimes


Hej! Great to see you posting here! I once bought the double domed sapphire with blue AR for my shogun and have it installed.

Do you also have flat crystals for the shogun? Because the double domed reflects a lot and i am looking for an option where you hardly can see the crystal. The double domed crystal i have in now is unfortunatly very visible. I. Guess this is because of the dome.

I had a meeting with a friend and had the chamce to take a look at his pelagos. It has a flat crystal that just isn't visible at all - it looks amazing!

So, do you offer any really clear, nearly invisible crystals for the shogun? Maybe a high quality flat one with double AR?

Thanks


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Go the double domed from crystal times will suit the shogun pefectly imo


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

65rob said:


> Go the double domed from crystal times will suit the shogun pefectly imo


I have it installed. I admit that it looks great but the reflections bother me a bit....


----------



## MrCrystal (Dec 10, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



barnefko said:


> Hej! Great to see you posting here! I once bought the double domed sapphire with blue AR for my shogun and have it installed.
> 
> Do you also have flat crystals for the shogun? Because the double domed reflects a lot and i am looking for an option where you hardly can see the crystal. The double domed crystal i have in now is unfortunatly very visible. I. Guess this is because of the dome.
> 
> ...


IMHO a flat crystal on the shogun just does not look quite right. The oem crystal is not flat it actually has a slight dome that just takes away the dead flat look. Clear AR is indeed possible and I do it for special orders only where I have some knowledge of the buyer.
I used to do it for general sale but a number of buyers did not believe it was actually coated it caused me serious pain so after some considerable thought I pulled it from the list of AR options for general sale. It also can potentially cause stock control issues ( careless mixing with no AR crystals). I now carry a lot of NO AR sapphires as it is becoming more popular. I get the feeling that blue AR although still my biggest seller is becoming a touch boring, that's why I now offer red, purple, green, stealth/smoked, yellow and soon to be released orange. Double AR is not a production problem but again my experiences in the past lead me not to offer it for general sale. The coating although tough can be chipped/scratched if you are unlucky and as buyers seems to love the higher more exposed domes as well its a commercial decision taken to reduce potential returns/complaints.
Alex aka crystaltimes


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you for your well written answer.
U begin to wonder wether a doubleAR flat crystal would do the job im minimizing reflections....


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

Does anyone know where to buy Seiko replacement bezels for the Shogun? I got a couple of scratches on mine.


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

barnefko said:


> Thank you for your well written answer.
> U begin to wonder wether a doubleAR flat crystal would do the job im minimizing reflections....


Double dome sapphire crystal with AR coating looks great on my shogun.
It does a fair enough job at keeping reflections to a minimum.










If you don't like the high domed look as much, I got a crystal for my 009 that sits higher above the bezel but only a slight dome. Looks fantastic.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Rotation is becoming irrelevant, this is pretty much my choice every day now.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Crafter blue lists a rubber strap for the Shogun as 'coming soon'


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Ooops....double post.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

Have it on a black "Hirsch Pure" right now. 
I can just say that this is by far the most comfortable and well made rubber strap i ever had. I had sinn rubbers, had the omega rubber, tried the bonettos but this thing of beauty is impeccable and fits the shogun just great. It's sleek slim profile goes very well with the shogun geometry. As is's natural rubber there's no lint collecting either. 
In daylight as well inside the strap's black just goes in perfect harmony with the black dial. 
Trust me, fellow shogunigans, this strap is worth every penny......


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Finally received my SBDC007! Love it. Simply love it. The bracelet seemed flimsy at first, and I needed to remind me that it was due to the Titanium. But my instant thought was "cheap". But that quickly went away when it came onto the wrist. The flimsy was gone, but very light and comfortable! 

I need to upgrade the crystal at some point though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

vladdythegeek said:


> I think so. I really like the feel of the silicone.


Mx5?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Black date wheel installed. Wow that really nailed it for me


Little late to the party, but that looks incredible! Time to source a black date wheel.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Bumping


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## vladdythegeek (Jun 26, 2014)

itsajobar said:


> Mx5?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. It's so much fun to drive. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

vladdythegeek said:


> Yup. It's so much fun to drive.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Both the watch and car that I want to buy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)

Bullish outlook....


----------



## kokmeng (Jun 7, 2013)

Need help!

I am torn between the Shogun & Sumo. Which one wear better on small wrist please?

I have a relatively small wrist at 6.3' inches. 

Your comment is welcome. Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

kokmeng said:


> Need help!
> 
> I am torn between the Shogun & Sumo. Which one wear better on small wrist please?
> 
> ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*


----------



## kokmeng (Jun 7, 2013)

HelmetHead said:


> kokmeng said:
> 
> 
> > Need help!
> ...


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

kokmeng said:


> Need help!
> 
> I am torn between the Shogun & Sumo. Which one wear better on small wrist please?
> 
> ...


Shogun wears smaller in my opinion. I own both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkdevil (Dec 24, 2014)

I am planning to get a shogun from the buy and sell here in Singapore. But the back of the box says box Made in China. Does anyone have any idea if it is any cause for concern?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

pinkdevil said:


> I am planning to get a shogun from the buy and sell here in Singapore. But the back of the box says box Made in China. Does anyone have any idea if it is any cause for concern?


Not sure about the box, but my case back says made in Japan.


----------



## pinkdevil (Dec 24, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Not sure about the box, but my case back says made in Japan.


Because I saw some unboxing videos in YouTube and all says Made in Japan. A replica in action?

Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

pinkdevil said:


> Because I saw some unboxing videos in YouTube and all says Made in Japan. A replica in action?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


Just checked and my outer sleeve does say "box made in China". On the actual box I see no indication of that, just the sleeve.


----------



## pinkdevil (Dec 24, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Just checked and my outer sleeve does say "box made in China". On the actual box I see no indication of that, just the sleeve.


Glad to know. Makes me more ready for it. 

Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

pinkdevil said:


> I am planning to get a shogun from the buy and sell here in Singapore. But the back of the box says box Made in China. Does anyone have any idea if it is any cause for concern?


Box made in China? Why should it matter where the box is made? As long as the watch is made in Japan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkdevil (Dec 24, 2014)

Personally I am not worried. Just wondering if it is a cause for concern on the authenticity of the watch. 

Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkdevil (Dec 24, 2014)

Better later than never. Quite lucky that I got one with a rather good alignment of the chapter ring.




























Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Out of curiosity, why "Shogun"?

Shouldn't it be Titanium Scuba?

Even if I've done my PhD on Titanium my only Ti watch is a Sinn 157...I am starting to think that perhaps the Shogun might be the right one for me, even if it doesn't look made of Titanium.


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

cuthbert said:


> Out of curiosity, why "Shogun"?
> 
> Shouldn't it be Titanium Scuba?
> 
> Even if I've done my PhD on Titanium my only Ti watch is a Sinn 157...I am starting to think that perhaps the Shogun might be the right one for me, even if it doesn't look made of Titanium.


Good question, I know the last Seiko Titanium Diver SBDA001 was nicknamed Samurai, so perhaps the new one naturally took the Shogun name when it came out. But who comes up with these names, tuna, sumo, samurai? I have no idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

Just had a new DD Sapphire installed this morning, very happy with the result 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

hiroanz said:


> Good question, I know the last Seiko Titanium Diver SBDA001 was nicknamed Samurai, so perhaps the new one naturally took the Shogun name when it came out. But who comes up with these names, tuna, sumo, samurai? I have no idea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tuna is self evident, as the shrouded case looks like a tuna can, even if I have read it's a recent nick and previously these watches had another one, turtle is also self evident.

For the Samurai, I think the sharp edges case might recall the armour of a samurai but Shogun and Sumo...no idea.


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

New 2nd gen Shogun here 









It's a very stubborn one, it won't come off my wrist !! :-d


----------



## pinkdevil (Dec 24, 2014)

My first Seiko with a signed crown. Isn't she a beauty?

Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkdevil (Dec 24, 2014)

Does anybody knows if the Shogun needs a Clockwise, Counter Clockwise or bi-directional turn when placed in a winder? 

Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

From what I understand and have researched, the Sumo is named from the 12 o'clock indice. They say it looks like a sumo's underwear. I heard they think it looks like something else... but it would not be proper to call it that. I do not know how true this all is.



cuthbert said:


> Tuna is self evident, as the shrouded case looks like a tuna can, even if I have read it's a recent nick and previously these watches had another one, turtle is also self evident.
> 
> For the Samurai, I think the sharp edges case might recall the armour of a samurai but Shogun and Sumo...no idea.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Rakumi said:


> From what I understand and have researched, the Sumo is named from the 12 o'clock indice. They say it looks like a sumo's underwear. I heard they think it looks like something else... but it would not be proper to call it that. I do not know how true this all is.


LOL 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Rakumi said:


> From what I understand and have researched, the Sumo is named from the 12 o'clock indice. They say it looks like a sumo's underwear. I heard they think it looks like something else... but it would not be proper to call it that. I do not know how true this all is.


They look almost the same:










Just the triangle of the Shogun is completely split.

P.S. This is a very good picture that shows how much better the Shogun is in terms of bezel, fonts, proportions.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

I would not go as far as to say better, but just different. The Shogun has a more traditional layout, closer to the Submariner design while the Sumo is more of a niche design where it is its own monster. Quality wise, you can't go wrong with either.



cuthbert said:


> They look almost the same:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

IMO the shape of the case of the Shogun is VERY different, I see a lot of edges and flat surfaces while the Submariner has round lugs, the case of the Sumo is very Omega like.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Man, you guys are making me miss my Shogun...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pinkdevil (Dec 24, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice strap there. What do you call it?

Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

pinkdevil said:


> Nice strap there. What do you call it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a custom Vintage OD canvas from Drunkartstrap. He's on Instagram and does excellent work, but there's usually a 6-8 week backlog.


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm happy to join the club

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Mod:









What do you think about it?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

cuthbert said:


> Mod:
> 
> View attachment 9599202
> 
> ...


Looks good to me. Lume shot?


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

cuthbert said:


> Mod:
> 
> View attachment 9599202
> 
> ...


It's a tough one. I really like the hands on the Shogun, but any and all parts from the MM300 are great.

Looks great, but not necessarily better than original imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkdevil (Dec 24, 2014)

Loving the Shogun....! 









Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato27 (Nov 2, 2008)

cuthbert said:


> Mod:
> 
> View attachment 9599202
> 
> ...


Meh. I like the hands on the Shogun as is but if you like it all's good. The only mod I want is the black date dial.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

georgefl74 said:


> Looks good to me. Lume shot?


No I haven't, it's a pi I found on the net.


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

zagato27 said:


> Meh. I like the hands on the Shogun as is but if you like it all's good. The only mod I want is the black date dial.


I agree.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

A fiery red morning sky with the shogun:


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

pinkdevil said:


> Does anybody knows if the Shogun needs a Clockwise, Counter Clockwise or bi-directional turn when placed in a winder?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


The Shogun has a 6R15 movement which winds bi-directionally, so CW, CCW or both, works. And based on the orbita database, the TPD setting for your winder should be set to somewhere around 500-950.


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

Really like the new Bonetto rubber strap. The clasp makes it super easy to put on and take off..


----------



## Joflo (Aug 4, 2013)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkdevil (Dec 24, 2014)

pop4 said:


> The Shogun has a 6R15 movement which winds bi-directionally, so CW, CCW or both, works. And based on the orbita database, the TPD setting for your winder should be set to somewhere around 500-950.


Thank you. Appreciate the information.

Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

pop4 said:


> A fiery red morning sky with the shogun:


Great photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## zagato27 (Nov 2, 2008)

^^^ Please, say it ain't so.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

cuthbert said:


> Mod:
> 
> View attachment 9599202
> 
> ...


Thats Jake B's photo from Dagaz. IIRC that was the first Shogun to have MM hands.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

My SBDC007 on a glorious Fall day.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Guys, I need some help. I recently bought myself a fairly new used SBDC007 Shogun, with a 6R15 movement.

But for some reason, despite it's age, the tube / head tube / crown tube (whatever it's called) is pretty worn, so there aren't much thread left on the screw down crown.

Here in Denmark, the official Seiko import can't supply the tube as a standalone replacement part. You have to buy it together with the casing itself (!!! Yes, weird right?).

*So any idea where to source a new tube for a Shogun?

*Best Regards,

Bjørn


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Trying to confirm: Has anyone used the SBBN015 buckle with the Shogun bracelet? I remember reading this somewhere but cant't find it. It's 18mm and brightz titanium, the stock buckle annoys me


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

You can add the marine master clasp, I am waiting for mine to arrive. Her is a link to a previous discussion
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-seiko-shogun-now-marinemaster-clasp-823999.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

Messing around with my camera tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

Watch shopping in Tokyo










picked out the Shogun to bring home..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)

adding another dimension to this classic


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Gents, would you happen to know the dimensions of a bezel insert?


----------



## PANICiii (Dec 7, 2015)

I just got mine today. Beautiful watch indeed. I can't decide if I wanna wear the bracelet or put on my isofrane but I think I'll try the bracelet for a bit, at least a couple of days. 

One thing that I noticed.. and don't think I've ever read about it here in this thread: The part above the endlinks, polish looking curved area, anyone ever noticed it looks more like it's painted chrome and not polished? On mine, there is definately more a painted look to it if I look closely. The other possibility is that the Diashield process did that? But I would think they polish after diashield, not before. 

I don't think it will bother me that much but was wondering if anyone else noticed that on theirs. Am I tripping?
Sorry I don't have a pic for now.


----------



## frenco (Oct 23, 2011)

diashield is for sure a final treatment, cannot polish after that


----------



## PANICiii (Dec 7, 2015)

frenco said:


> diashield is for sure a final treatment, cannot polish after that


Thanks for the reply, it makes sense. I guess what I'm seeing is the diashield over polished areas.
Such a beautiful and confortable piece. Happy with my purchase.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

Howa said:


>


HOW did you do that?

Edit: I forgot that there exists the rare SBDC009...


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

I recently just found the SBDC029 and have been a little obsessed with photos and YouTube reviews of this watch, until I just realized the asymmetrical bezel with no "10" and I think it just ruined it for me. Maybe. How light is this thing compared to a new Turtle? Sell it to me, guys.


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

phisch said:


> I recently just found the SBDC029 and have been a little obsessed with photos and YouTube reviews of this watch, until I just realized the asymmetrical bezel with no "10" and I think it just ruined it for me. Maybe. How light is this thing compared to a new Turtle? Sell it to me, guys.


I think more often that not, if there is something you feel not right about the watch - you are probably right, you just haven't figured out what exactly.

My recent obsessions have included like you, the Shogun, the Turtle, a couple of Presages and Brightz.

I think if you are going to drop money for a watch (and want to keep it, not flip it), then it should feel right. My thinking is always: I would rather have 1 good watch that I like, rather than X number of watches that don't do it for me. Because you know eventually, you'll end up selling them for the one you want. So hold tight!


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

phisch said:


> I recently just found the SBDC029 and have been a little obsessed with photos and YouTube reviews of this watch, until I just realized the asymmetrical bezel with no "10" and I think it just ruined it for me. Maybe. How light is this thing compared to a new Turtle? Sell it to me, guys.


For me this design element just stresses the fact that the Shogun is a real dive watch. Most recreational dives lasts less than 15 min, and few dives are longer than 20 min. That is why some dive watches such as the skx009, Rolex SD and submariner, etc, design bezel markers to clearly highlight the first 20 minutes.


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

The only other thing that bothers me is the use of Hardlex on a +$900 watch. I've had my Turtle for 3 weeks and I've already put a mark on the crystal while trying to maneuver my kid into her carseat. This stuff doesn't seem any better than what comes on my $100 Skagens. 

The overall look of the Shogun is pretty sweet though. That gear-like bezel is right up my alley, and I see the "legit" drive watch street cred. Thanks for the input, guys.


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

I view the Hardlex as an opportunity  If the Shogun came with a flat sapphire crystal, it would be hard for me to justify swapping it for a double domed sapphire right away.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

phisch said:


> The only other thing that bothers me is the use of Hardlex on a +$900 watch.


Even the MM also has a hardlex. I believe seiko really sees it as a functional choice.


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

Although I like it a lot, this watch isn't perfect. My biggest gripe is the variation in time keeping of the 6R15 movement. When the watch was new, it was running +10~18 sec/day. Now I have it regulated, there's still quite a variation ranging from -5 sec last week to +10 sec yesterday. I wish it is more consistent. But I understand that there is a greater range of positional variation in this movement due to the slower beat rate, which apparently also makes it more robust and reliable over the long run. So it's a trade-off that I can accept.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

My wallet's gonna hate y'all.

I read through three pages of this thread and now the Shogun is going on the wannit list.


----------



## Yee Kang (Feb 23, 2016)

My Shogun with Hirsch Robby. Comfort on this strap is amazing! But I have yet to spot any Shogun owner putting this strap.


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkdevil (Dec 24, 2014)

My Shogun with leather nato.... 
Super light.










Sent from my LG-H961N using Tapatalk


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)

Adding a little rubber to titanium


----------



## Yee Kang (Feb 23, 2016)

babyface said:


> Adding a little rubber to titanium
> View attachment 10094434
> View attachment 10094442


Where did you get this strap?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Must. Have.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

MM300 clasp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

Yee Kang said:


> Where did you get this strap?


Does this strap come with a buckle or clasp? Don't like buckles.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## zagato27 (Nov 2, 2008)

pop4 said:


>


Have the Shogun, after losing my two cats (one to Hurricane Matthew and the other to cancer) I want your cat. A real cutie.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

I had been wanting the 007 for a few years but never got around to picking one up. Now it seems that it has been replaced by the 029, which seems to be almost the same with the exception of the printing on the dial. So I finally stopped procrastinating and put an order in for one. It should be in the mail in the near future. I am really hoping the bezel lines up correctly on this SDBC029 that I will be meeting in the near future.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still my favorite and most comfortable/versatile watch.


----------



## Javier.marti (Aug 25, 2013)

Mine on miltat perlon









Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)

HelmetHead said:


> Does this strap come with a buckle or clasp? Don't like buckles.


It's on Clasp.

See picture on strap on another watch.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

Day 1 with my new Shogun and all were right , I barely feel it on my wrist.. So comfortable !!!Love it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



Roadking1102 said:


> Day 1 with my new Shogun and all were right , I barely feel it on my wrist.. So comfortable !!!Love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Most comfortable watch I've ever worn on a bracelet. Perfect on a Nato also, and even more comfortable.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



59yukon01 said:


> Congrats! Most comfortable watch I've ever worn on a bracelet. Perfect on a Nato also, and even more comfortable.


Looks rather sweet on that NATO as well. I will wait for the honeymoon period to end before I start experimenting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mini cooper clubman (Mar 11, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



Roadking1102 said:


> Day 1 with my new Shogun and all were right , I barely feel it on my wrist.. So comfortable !!!Love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! It's a very comfortable watch. You forget it's there until you look at it. I sleep with mine on. It has the MM300 ratcheting clasp. This is my 2nd one, I had one a while back and traded it for something different and I regretted it. So I found another one for a good price and I've been wearing it ever since.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Occasionally I have an urge to just sell everything and keep my Shogun. If crafter blue finally delivers on the new rubber and I find a proper matching leather strap for it, I may just do that.


----------



## alxkrft (Apr 24, 2014)

Dear Shogun-Owners.
I hope you guys can help me out with my issue:
I noticed an unusual amount of wobbling in the bezel movement that alternated with a complete lock when turning over a certain point.
To check out whats wrong I popped the bezel off and saw that the inlaid click-ring was fractured. I was quite puzzled because my Shogun never fall on the floor or did not receive any impacts whatsoever. This must be the result of only turning the bezel, which is pretty poor.

Does anybody know where I can get the piece? Since the Shogun is not in the Seiko catalog of my country (and there are no seikoshops lovated here anyways) I dont know who to turn to.

thanks in advance,
Alex


----------



## PoonFluff (Aug 5, 2016)

*****. I've been fantasizing about this watch ever since i saw it. Im just trying to justify the price. Anyone think its worth it to go on beans and rice for this beauty? gorgeous especially with the mm300 mod


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

alxkrft said:


> Dear Shogun-Owners.
> I hope you guys can help me out with my issue:
> I noticed an unusual amount of wobbling in the bezel movement that alternated with a complete lock when turning over a certain point.
> To check out whats wrong I popped the bezel off and saw that the inlaid click-ring was fractured. I was quite puzzled because my Shogun never fall on the floor or did not receive any impacts whatsoever. This must be the result of only turning the bezel, which is pretty poor.
> ...


Hey buddy, check Boley's database on part number with the case number (6R15-something) then order it from Cousins UK or Esslinger. They ship internationally.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Still honeymooning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alxkrft (Apr 24, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Hey buddy, check Boley's database on part number with the case number (6R15-something) then order it from Cousins UK or Esslinger. They ship internationally.


thanks a million :-!


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is mine. One of the best watches ever.


----------



## alxkrft (Apr 24, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Hey buddy, check Boley's database on part number with the case number (6R15-something) then order it from Cousins UK or Esslinger. They ship internationally.


iam kind of lost in the reference-jungle. Can you maybe point out what part i am actually looking for? 
Order Parts Search


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

alxkrft said:


> iam kind of lost in the reference-jungle. Can you maybe point out what part i am actually looking for?
> Order Parts Search


Reference - boley GmbH - 6R15-01D0

I think its CLICK SPRING (81332879) but let's hear some other opinions before you go on ordering a part that isn't the right one


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## ocramida (May 26, 2011)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

Hi interested in shogun. Can anyone offer feedback on Dia-Shield durability. Love titanium but not so much how easily scuffed and scratched it can get. Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



ocramida said:


> Hi interested in shogun. Can anyone offer feedback on Dia-Shield durability. Love titanium but not so much how easily scuffed and scratched it can get. Thanks


Much has been discussed about Dia-Shield Ti durability of the Shogun. An YouTube video proclaim that it's the best watch ever, and not a single scratch after 2 years. My own experience is that fine hairline scratches from everyday use are much reduced/non-existent compared to SS. But a close encounter with a brick wall or inexperienced strap change would definitely leave a mark.

Overall, the scratch resistance is better than typical SS, and much much better than untreated Ti. Based on my understanding, Dia-Shield Ti can be refinished, but only by Seiko in Japan. I've no idea how much refinishing in Japan would cost. Does any one know?


----------



## ocramida (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Yeah I would expect any hard blow would cause damage. As far as I can tell it's a surface treatment and not any change in alloy or hardness of the material, like say the case hardening done by Damasko.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

ocramida said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Yeah I would expect any hard blow would cause damage. As far as I can tell it's a surface treatment and not any change in alloy or hardness of the material, like say the case hardening done by Damasko.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That case hardening is very overrated. I've seen both Sinn and Damaskos with worse scratches than diashield.


----------



## ocramida (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback George. Have you owned the Sinn, Damasko or Shogun? Any additional observations?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



ocramida said:


> Thanks for the feedback George. Have you owned the Sinn, Damasko or Shogun? Any additional observations?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've owned a Shogun for a year now and there's only a hairline on the clasp that was already there when I bought it second hand. But I have a large rotation and usually keep my watches really safe from harm.

There










Oops. Better turn the flash on


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

After lusting after a shogun for a few years, but always shying away from that final mouse click to make me a member of the owners club, I finally got around to buying one last month. I was not able to find a new, reasonably priced 007, so I opted for the 029. I will admit that I do like the font of the "Automatic" on the 007 better than the big "X" and all-caps "AUTOMATIC" on the 029, however the updated dial script on the 029 did not bother me enough to deter me from buying it, and the few new 007s I found were at a price point that I could not justify for a text and font preference. 
The shogun has been with me for almost a month, and I am really enjoying this watch very very much. It is by no means a small watch, but it is not very thick so the low profile makes it feel like an easily manageable size. I am amazed at how light and comfortable it is too.
I freely admit that I have a soft spot for titanium watches, and have a few other Ti items in my collection but the shogun is particularly special. The Diashield coating really gives it a great appearance that differs significantly from the usual titanium gray.

For anyone on the fence about whether to get one or not, if you have a wrist that can accommodate a watch of this diameter, definitely go for it.

Since this would feel incomplete without a photo, here you go.










Sent using strategically timed puffs of smoke and some slightly annoying clicking sounds.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

dustpilot said:


> ...
> For anyone on the fence about whether to get one or not, if you have a wrist that can accommodate a watch of this diameter, definitely go for it.
> ...


This is why I've been on the fence for so long. Its about 1-2mm bigger than my 6.5" wrist can handle, but its borderline.


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

mrfourcows said:


> Even the MM also has a hardlex. I believe seiko really sees it as a functional choice.


+1 on this. Sapphire, while harder (and more resistant to scratches) is also brittle, meaning hard knocks may cause it to shatter or fracture, which for a dive watch could be catastrophic. Here, for example, is a cracked-through sapphire crystal on a Swiss diver.








Seiko's Hardlex material is not as "hard" as Sapphire, but it is what a mechanical engineer would call "tougher", meaning it can take a harder hit and not fracture (along crystal boundaries) or shatter as Sapphire sometimes can. This is very much a functional choice which (from an engineering perspective) I can respect. That said, I do love those double-dome AR sapphire crystal mods.


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Oh, and I do love the Shogun! It is amazingly comfortable to wear and a pleasure to see and use. Seiko divers represent amazing value for money.


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*



Patent Guy said:


> That said, I do love those double-dome AR sapphire crystal mods.


Here is what mine look like. The aftermarket DD sapphire are reasonably priced, and I keep the original hardlex as a spare.


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



hiroanz said:


> Here is what mine look like. The aftermarket DD sapphire are reasonably priced, and I keep the original hardlex as a spare.


I had a Sumo with the DD sapphire. I never much wore it cause I really didn't like all the reflections it made as shown above.


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



HelmetHead said:


> I had a Sumo with the DD sapphire. I never much wore it cause I really didn't like all the reflections it made as shown above.


I don't mind the reflection. I like how the DD crystal is reminiscent of the vintage Submarine or Oris divers. If the reflection is an issue, one can always put the Hardlex back on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

Gotta love those reflections in the DD....


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Stock Hardlex has all the reflection potential I can tolerate, its slightly concave too. Would install a flat sapphire if it was available. Modding wise I think a black date wheel is all you need.

Like so


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

This one has been on the wrist since I received it. That was before christmas. Really really cool.


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



hiroanz said:


> I don't mind the reflection. I like how the DD crystal is reminiscent of the vintage Submarine or Oris divers. If the reflection is an issue, one can always put the Hardlex back on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does the aftermarket DD sapphire have AR?


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*



awayne said:


> Does the aftermarket DD sapphire have AR?


The AR is on the bottom side to make the dial easier to read. I chose blue AR coating but other colours including clear are available. The top is untreated so the coating would not scratch off.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Just in, I searched long and hard for an acceptable and affordable rubber for my Shogun. Picked this one up Seiko OEM R033011J9 from Yahoo Japan for a modest 2700 yen. Its the stock rubber for the new SBDN023-025 and I guess I should say silicon as its the new very soft and pliable material you may also find in the Turtle and Kinetic Tuna.




























Not much of a gap on the wrist as well, comparable to stock.










Only downside is that the rubber tapers down to 20mm so I can't use the hardware supplied with the stock Shogun rubber. But the buckle is signed as well so not really an issue. Also, total lenght ain't too large so if you have a wrist larger than 19cm and plan to go diving with it you may have trouble using it with a wet suit.

What do you guys think?


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Can't wait to show off my new watch at work, I'm a happy woman


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

^Very nice tools.


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> What do you guys think?


I think it is the best silicone strap out there for the money. So supple. I too got one off Yahoo Jp but it cost 2800 yen.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

topog123 said:


> View attachment 10760346


Great shot. Love it.


----------



## phisch (Oct 22, 2016)

Let's see it on wrist holding that Sig. What model, by the way?


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

It's a P227


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

Toxic NATO's Butta' strap is very comfy, especially on a watch this light.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

My favourit strap so far:








Bonetto "carbon fiber" rubber strap


----------



## Poquer (Feb 1, 2017)

Just received my new Seiko and Hirsch...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

@poquer do you have a link or model for that strap?


----------



## Poquer (Feb 1, 2017)

Diggs84 said:


> @poquer do you have a link or model for that strap?


My post count is small so I'm not able to post links 

www . hirschstraps . com/collections/rubber-hirsch-straps/products/hirsch-pure-natural-rubber-watch-strap-in-orange

or

Google: "Hirsch Pure natural rubber watch strap in orange"


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

Google: "Hirsch Pure natural rubber watch strap in orange"[/QUOTE]

Awesome thanks!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*

Just received the titanium buckle from Japan K0AS11WD06G. Fits easily, looks great (exact same color), feels sweet. Its the buckle from the titanium Tuna


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Stock Shogun...


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*



Archangel FX said:


> Stock Shogun...
> 
> View attachment 11049090


What is the Shogun sitting on?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



Diggs84 said:


> What is the Shogun sitting on?


That is the Seiko QZ335S desk clock. Circa 1980's

FX


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

I've owned a couple of Shoguns in the past, really enjoyed them but sold them for other watches.
I haven't read this thread in quite some time until several days ago and guess what happened....#3. I actually like the rubber strap this time.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Not sure why it took me so long to try this, new fav.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Just got the notice my Shogun is finished at the NEWW spa and on it's way back to me with a new sapphire crystal and chapter ring alignment done.

Arrives Thursday, can't wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ignaciob (Dec 28, 2016)

Had my Shogun that I bought from a fellow forum dweller (thanks Tim) for about 10 days now and it's been THE DEFAULT WATCH I wear now. It's just so RIGHT! Great weight, super light, the dia-shield finish makes me wish my other titanium Citizen was this nice, the band design and detail, the slightly upscale face and beveled bezel suggesting Marine Master quality, and the one non-stock part where the previous owner upgraded to a double-dome sapphire just seems like it should be stock.

I haven't gotten many comments, but a couple stranger watch-wearers have looked at it a bit and maybe puzzled a bit. Remind me a bit of driving around a '90 Taurus SHO....unless you know that SHO means a cool engine lives under the hood...it's a sleeper.

Great watch! I see why Shogun owners have talked so highly about this value-for-the-money Seiko. It's easily my favorite watch now.


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

lbovill said:


> Just got the notice my Shogun is finished at the NEWW spa and on it's way back to me with a new sapphire crystal and chapter ring alignment done.


What is the NEWW spa? When you say "finished", do you mean "re-finished"?

I would love to find a place that could re-finish the DiaShield Ti case and bracelet when the time comes..


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*



hiroanz said:


> What is the NEWW spa? When you say "finished", do you mean "re-finished"?
> 
> I would love to find a place that could re-finish the DiaShield Ti case and bracelet when the time comes..


It's Duarte at North East Watch Works, but I don't think he refinishes titanium. He does do a lot of work. He aligned the chapter ring and installed a single dome sapphire that looks as close to stock as I could find. Arrived today and love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

My typical nitetime watch...


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

Do you guys find the case of the Shogun is more susceptible to scratches because of it's titanium than the stainless steel of some others, such as the Sumo?


Thanks -


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

esg2145 said:


> Do you guys find the case of the Shogun is more susceptible to scratches because of it's titanium than the stainless steel of some others, such as the Sumo?
> 
> Thanks -


My Shogun helds up better than both Sumos I have, although I wear it more. It's more compact sized and less likely to hit a door knob


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I decided it was time to join the Shogun family..

Georgefl74, you may notice one that is missing, don't worry - he is still here!


----------



## Serpentor (May 26, 2009)

Great watch! Never got around to change the hands though. Couldn't stand those Monster hands.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

electorn said:


> I decided it was time to join the Shogun family..
> 
> Georgefl74, you may notice one that is missing, don't worry - he is still here!


Congrats Sean, just caught up with the thread! You'd be hard pressed to find a better diver if you're in the market for a comfortable watch. I know I am, in fact waiting right now for a grail that is not a diver. Shogun kills off the competition up to $4k

Do try the Landmaster on the MM300 rubber. Its a fantastic combo


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Proud to join this club. Was able to source a mint SBDC007 on eBay for a steal! Now I understand what alll the hype is about. This watch is super comfortable and light and looks great!


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

This thing is so versatile.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

The Isofrane shot.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Shogun in the car this morning.


----------



## docarms (Jan 16, 2014)

No X Shoguns 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Why does the orange Shogun look smaller?


----------



## docarms (Jan 16, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> Why does the orange Shogun look smaller?


It's just how the pic was taken









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

On one of the new Garmin quickfit straps. This way of fastening straps is the future!


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Modified


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I am only brave enough to modify mine with a bracelet from my SBBN031 Tuna at the moment. I think it looks great with this fitted. The black date wheel mod does look the business.

I have watched Georgefl74's video with the same mod; seeing the above photo makes me wish Seiko had made it like that in the first place.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

laff79 said:


> Modified





electorn said:


> I am only brave enough to modify mine with a bracelet from my SBBN031 Tuna at the moment. I think it looks great with this fitted. The black date wheel mod does look the business.
> 
> I have watched Georgefl74's video with the same mod; seeing the above photo makes me wish Seiko had made it like that in the first place.


There's a small problem with this mod. The black date wheel is very slightly off-center and to the left. Mine is, and I see that Laff79's too. I don't know where Yobokies sources those datewheels from but I have a suspicion that they're not 6R15 datewheels but from the 7S26. They're very similar in construction but not identical it appears.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> There's a small problem with this mod. The black date wheel is very slightly off-center and to the left. Mine is, and I see that Laff79's too. I don't know where Yobokies sources those datewheels from but I have a suspicion that they're not 6R15 datewheels but from the 7S26. They're very similar in construction but not identical it appears.


Glad it's not just me that feels that way. Kind of disappointed to be honest


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

A bit late to the party, just received my SBDC029, very very nice piece.. :-! (My photo doesn't do it justice)








I don't know what it is about divers, just really appeals to my eyes.. 
Have already collected most of the "signature" divers in the Seiko family, SKX, Turtle, Blumo, MM300, Tuna and two GS..
Wanted a nice-ish tool watch that's not break my wrist heavy, ended up checking this thread from page one.. by page 48 I was ready to click the "buy it now" button.

Some thoughts..
- Everything said in this thread is true.. it is a really nice Ti diver, don't mind the prospex X or the automatic font.
- Very happy that my inner bezel is lined up perfectly.
- The Ti is extremely nice, perfect mix of polishing and brushing.. 
- The watch wears smaller than Sumo and the 44mm spec suggests, though L2L is plenty long and doesn't curve down as much, not the best for my tiny wrist.
- The bracelet is really clunky, especially the clasp, will try the MM clasp and see.. the pin & collar is quite fiddly, but manageable..
- Overall finish and shine gives it a more mature feel than Sumo, Turtle, SKX..
- Is it an over priced piece? I don't think so, it is more refined than Sumo, the Ti alone is worth the price difference.
- Did I mention how nice the Ti is? :-d;-)


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Shogun Thread*



laff79 said:


> Glad it's not just me that feels that way. Kind of disappointed to be honest


Yup. But after awhile you don't notice it much.

Not too happy with Yobokies service in general. He seems to be very responsive with ordering but not with complaints.

That was the third strike and he's out for me.
I got a BOR bracelet for the Sumo, it was good quality overall but the clasp was crap and it wouldn't close properly. Didn't mind much cause I had a spare Seiko clasp. Then a small digits bezel insert for the Sumo was thinner than stock and caused me unnecessary headaches. Then this. Plus very expensive prices.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Shogun Thread*



georgefl74 said:


> Yup. But after awhile you don't notice it much.
> 
> Not too happy with Yobokies service in general. He seems to be very responsive with ordering but not with complaints.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. His Turtle bezel and hands fit terribly. Dr.Seikostain makes much better fitting quality bezels. Great service too.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Shogun wears really well on Hadley-Roma Cordura straps.. b-)


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone know how much I can pick up one of these used?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

$500-700


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

laff79 said:


> $500-700


I'm consolidating my seiko collection into 1 and want it to be one of these. With some of the new 6r15 offerings coming out this year, I wonder if they will still produce the shogun?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

itsajobar said:


> I'm consolidating my seiko collection into 1 and want it to be one of these. With some of the new 6r15 offerings coming out this year, I wonder if they will still produce the shogun?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good question. But if they stop then expect prices to skyrocket. An orange Shogun popped up in Japan and sold for 250,000 yen (about 2300$) despite the fact that the seller was very shady. I think it's an amazing watch and when production ends all those naysayers who thought it's very expensive will be awestruck with its long term value.


----------



## Ignaciob (Dec 28, 2016)

shogun - WatchRecon

$700-$800 on Watchrecon.


----------



## mjkelly (Sep 24, 2016)

docarms said:


> No X Shoguns
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep trying to convince myself to get the SBDC029. It's gorgeous. It's easy to find, and the X isn't really bad... But this photo helped me realize the issue isn't the X. It's that I just really love the script typeface used for "Automatic" and the more open look of the SBDC007's face.

It's awesome in black and orange!

So, I guess I'll just have to wait for a no X Shogun to come up in the Sales Corner...


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I love almost everything about my Shogun. It is the most comfortable watch in my large collection. It is the perfect size. It has an incredibly accurate movement. It is very versatile and can be worn with so many different straps and bracelets. I don't wear it much because of that hour hand.


----------



## esmarquette (Apr 9, 2012)

Ticktocker said:


> I love almost everything about my Shogun. It is the most comfortable watch in my large collection. It is the perfect size. It has an incredibly accurate movement. It is very versatile and can be worn with so many different straps and bracelets. I don't wear it much because of that hour hand.


I'm so sold on the Shogun. Do the world a favor and put yours up!

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## esmarquette (Apr 9, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> That's a good question. But if they stop then expect prices to skyrocket. An orange Shogun popped up in Japan and sold for 250,000 yen (about 2300$) despite the fact that the seller was very shady. I think it's an amazing watch and when production ends all those naysayers who thought it's very expensive will be awestruck with its long term value.


When will we know about the new offerings?

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

esmarquette said:


> When will we know about the new offerings?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


What do you mean?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mjkelly (Sep 24, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



Ticktocker said:


> I love almost everything about my Shogun. It is the most comfortable watch in my large collection. It is the perfect size. It has an incredibly accurate movement. It is very versatile and can be worn with so many different straps and bracelets. I don't wear it much because of that hour hand.


I tried on an SBDC029 this weekend, and I love the hour hand! I love it all - almost. My only issue is that I feel the reissue dial has lost something from the original. It's just too cluttered... The SBDC007 has only 4 short lines of text leaving room for me to marvel at the proportions of the hands and indices.

If you happen to have an original Shogun and are considering selling it, please let me know!

Thanks, 
Jason


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Just picked up a new shogun. Farely new to the forum and wanted to say thanks for all you opinions and posted information. 
Picked one up from island watches a couple weeks ago and was a little dissapointed with the bezel alignment. I knew it was an issue with some of these but it was way out at the 6 o'clock position. Contacted Marc at Island watches and he was a huge help hand picking another unit and mailing it with a prepaid return label. Cannot say enough about the positive buying experience with island watches. 
New unit is great and running about +1.5 Seconds per day. I hope this keeps up! 
I got this for daily wear and I'm fairly active at work and after. Beach, boat, ocean...I don't abuse my watches but don't hold back either. Was curious how the Diashield has held up for anyone who wears it it pretty "hard". 
Here she is on a blu shark NATO


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Been eyeing this watch for a long time. Just a little concerned about the size. Anyone have pics on a 7" wrist?

Saw a pic next to an SKX and it really doesn't look that much bigger. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

8man said:


> Been eyeing this watch for a long time. Just a little concerned about the size. Anyone have pics on a 7" wrist?
> 
> Saw a pic next to an SKX and it really doesn't look that much bigger.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


My wrist is 7", and somewhat flat. No lug overhang for me.


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

8man said:


> Anyone have pics on a 7" wrist?


I use the same strap between my SKX and Shogun, and lug to lug the Shogun is only slightly larger. Here's a pic on my 7" wrist


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks good to me. Decision made. Need this watch!

Thanks for pics. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

I was a little worried too, my wrist is 7.25 and pictures are tough to judge size on. It really does wear smaller than it is. If you are picky about your alignment(bezel, chapter ring) I would make note to who ever you purchase from to verify. I am not overly picky and my first came in atleast one bezel click off at 6 o'clock and 3 o'clock, but hit dead on a the rest. drove me nuts, but seller was great and exchange the unit for me.


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Surprised the Shogun has alignment issues too. Thought it was mainly the SKX and Turtle that had issues. 

Mark at LI watch was great when I exchanged an SKX171 a couple of years ago so I may buy from him if I go new. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Attached is a picture of the unit I returned. It was essentially of one bezel click. Line up 12 o'clock and it was off at 6 and3. Line up 6 and 3 and it's off at 12. Other more experienced members can probably say whether it was a bezel, chapter ring, face, lil of all...whatever it was it drove me nuts and was unacceptable on a 1k watch. 
I think it's atleast worth a quick note when purchasing and probably something I'll always do in the future(per advice I've seen on this thread as well).


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Not good. I can kind of accept the quality control issues on the SKX and Turtle or even a Sumo here and there but it shouldn't be happening on a watch that retails for close to $1k. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

My thoughts exactly. I wonder why they continue to use minute markers on the bezel if they are going to have loose tolerances on what's acceptable on alignment. If they would have just "10-20-30..." on the bezel minus the minute markers the alignment would probably not be that big of an issue or noticeable, but when two lines are supposed to line up they should line up.


----------



## Kronos13 (Jun 30, 2017)

Trying to determine fair prices for the 007 and 029. How much should each one sell for approximately? (what range would be fair)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just saw a 029 sell for $580.00 on another forum, which was an absolute steal.


----------



## elbeik (Oct 19, 2013)

This came in today right from Japan. I've never worn anything so featherlight. A truly fantastic piece.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

elbeik said:


> This came in today right from Japan. I've never worn anything so featherlight. A truly fantastic piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Looks great on the nato:-!

?
Shnnon


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

This watch is def. on my list. Looking for one with the right price. haha.


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

I've seen a few on the bay and recon in the last few days for $6-700 range which is a great price for this watch. 
I'm about 3 weeks in with my shogun and really enjoying it. I've had it on wrist just about that entire time(pool beach work gym...) and it's been great/comfortable through all of those. The weight of this watch is the real selling point to me. 
I was running a second or two fast per day out the box and checking it a couple times day. I set the time exactly two weeks ago and currently running at -8 behind the us atomic clock. ive heard it takes a couple weeks for the movement to settle in so I hope I'm there. I'll be pretty excited to have a shogun running -0.5 spd!

Ive tried several straps in these few weeks and really enjoy the different looks you can give this watch by strap changes. I live in Charleston Sc and it's currently about 90+ with 110% humidity daily and I prefer something I can adjust through out the day, so I haven't even sized the bracelet it came with. 
Currently have it on a borealis(ISO style)rubber strap. I will say I really like the strap. Rubber is really pliable and soft. It's been a great strap for the money, and only complaint is the keepers like to travel too much. Also, had it on a blu shark grey NATO for a bit which wore equally as comfortable. 
I've enjoyed reading everyone else's experiences when purchasing so I'll try and keep updating my thoughts every so often on this watch. Hopefully it will help someone else down the line. 

Thanks


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*

This one hasn't been getting much wrist time since the arrival of the MM, but it's still a great watch.


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

It's just the opposite with me: Since I came across the SBDC007, there's not much wristtime for the SBDX001!


----------



## PerroRojo (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is some random shot!


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

took it out for some sun a few days ago...but now that the samurai-x is here...i guess back in the box it goes


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

On a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

The shogun is gorgeous I want one so bad!

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

I agree, but with its relative similarity to the Sumo, I can't (yet) convince myself that it's worth the much higher price just because it's made of titanium and is lighter.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> I agree, but with its relative similarity to the Sumo, I can't (yet) convince myself that it's worth the much higher price just because it's made of titanium and is lighter.


If I hadn't bought my Shogun a year before I got a Blumo I'd probably agree here. However, having both I like them for different reasons. The Ti is just a joy to wear as far as comfort, and the diashield does work as advertised. They are worth a try imo.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Time Seller said:


> I agree, but with its relative similarity to the Sumo, I can't (yet) convince myself that it's worth the much higher price just because it's made of titanium and is lighter.


Seriously, only thing common is the Seiko logo and the movement. They look, wear and feel completely different. In GTGs people who didn't care much for a Sumo loved it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

WOW! If people are willing to pay this much for the older style 007, then I may have to try mine there.


----------



## aroundcorner (Mar 30, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> WOW! If people are willing to pay this much for the older style 007, then I may have to try mine there.


I've been on the hunt for either a 007 or 029, so I was floored when I saw this. Isn't the street price on these brand new with a warrantee $850? I guess sometimes there is somebody at the end of the rainbow on these auctions.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun + Drunkartstrap.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Shogun goes drinking soju:


----------



## jwakeman (Aug 21, 2014)

Love the titanium Shogun but would prefer a ceramic or sapphire bezel. Anyone doing these yet?

If not, anyone have an electronic caliper and willing to tell me what the dimensions of their SBDC029 bezel and/or insert is?


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Time Seller said:


> I agree, but with its relative similarity to the Sumo, I can't (yet) convince myself that it's worth the much higher price just because it's made of titanium and is lighter.


If it makes any difference, I've had both and although they are both great watches on their own, they are very different. I have since sold my Sumo and kept my Shogun, I personally like it much better, despite it's well known shortcomings (bracelet and crystal)


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

vmmvmmm said:


> If it makes any difference, I've had both and although they are both great watches on their own, they are very different. I have since sold my Sumo and kept my Shogun, I personally like it much better, despite it's well known shortcomings (bracelet and crystal)


Thanks for your input.
I won't get rid of the Blumo, but I _am_ recognizing the symptoms of our common "affliction" and feel myself being drawn to the Shogun, in spite of all my reasoning.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I picked up a Swiss Tropic vintage strap to try. Popped it on my Shogun - wow, this is really comfortable and looks great (my opinion only!).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Shogun and friend


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

georgefl74 said:


> Shogun and friend


Wow, the SBDD003 - that watch is a legend as far as I'm concerned. I was low on funds when it was out and about. Great piece.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Yeah that is very nice, never seen it before.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks guys, it's a stunner. If your wrist can handle a Shogun well then it can handle that one too. I'll be shooting a comparison video on YouTube sometime next week.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Drinks with the Shogun:


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

OK guys, it happened quicker than expected . . . I took the plunge.
Opportunity popped up, like-new condition, a reflex kicked in, and I grabbed it, all the while not being sure if I would, or should.
Cost me 749€, a lot (didn't think I would spend that kind of money on a watch), but this model has always been expensive.
Speaking of expensive, check out these Amazon offers . . . crazy! (Bear in mind, a seller can always ask what he wants . . . whether he gets it is another story).


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

Looks like this LE Shogun SPB057j will have a sapphire crystal. Not sure about the cyclops tho..


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

They should all have sapphire crystals, it's laughable that they don't.


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

clyde_frog said:


> They should all have sapphire crystals, it's laughable that they don't.


The Marine Master 300 costs much more then the Shogun, and does not have sapphire.. i suppose Seiko doesn't not necessarily think sapphire is better for dive watches.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

hiroanz said:


> The Marine Master 300 costs much more then the Shogun, and does not have sapphire.. i suppose Seiko doesn't not necessarily think sapphire is better for dive watches.


Yeah the MM300 not having one is an even bigger joke. And if Seiko didn't think it was better for dive watches then surely they wouldn't put it in any of them, yet they do. I don't know what their thinking is but it's odd and just looks to me like they're being cheap. With the fact that they do actually make some, albeit not many, with sapphire crystals, I can't see "they think Hardlex is better for dive watches" (I've seen other people comment this idea too) being a valid reason for it. Surely it can't be a cost thing, surely...

Anyway I digress, that LE model looks good, how much will that be then? $2000? ;-)


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

You gotta believe it's gonna cost a fortune. 456 pieces only?!
If only they'd leave off the X . . . and while they're at it, the cyclops too!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

clyde_frog said:


> Yeah the MM300 not having one is an even bigger joke. And if Seiko didn't think it was better for dive watches then surely they wouldn't put it in any of them, yet they do. I don't know what their thinking is but it's odd and just looks to me like they're being cheap. With the fact that they do actually make some, albeit not many, with sapphire crystals, I can't see "they think Hardlex is better for dive watches" (I've seen other people comment this idea too) being a valid reason for it. Surely it can't be a cost thing, surely...
> 
> Anyway I digress, that LE model looks good, how much will that be then? $2000? ;-)


Hardlex doesn't shatter like sapphire, so Seiko considers it the better choice for what the watch is intended for. Yes it scratches easier, but I'd rather have that than a shattered crystal any day. They probably put it on some of their watches to make the sapphireaholics happy.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

It's pretty hard to shatter a sapphire crystal though, a lot harder than it is to scratch Hardlex, so I think it's a poor argument. If I spent a fortune on a watch that had a mineral crystal in it though, I'd probably be trying to justify it to myself too. Or I'd maybe just replace it with a sapphire like so many others on here do. Also, if the reason for this really is to do with sapphire shattering underwater, then why not use acrylic which wouldn't shatter at all like mineral or sapphire?


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

clyde_frog said:


> It's pretty hard to shatter a sapphire crystal though, a lot harder than it is to scratch Hardlex, so I think it's a poor argument


Link to back up that statement?
francobollo


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

francobollo said:


> Link to back up that statement?
> francobollo


Do you honestly think it will be easier to shatter a sapphire crystal than it is to scratch a Hardlex crystal?


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

clyde_frog said:


> Do you honestly think it will be easier to shatter a sapphire crystal than it is to scratch a Hardlex crystal?


Anecdotally, I have found it is very easy to scratch a hardlex crystal.

Enough of silly arguments, more pictures:


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

clyde_frog said:


> Do you honestly think it will be easier to shatter a sapphire crystal than it is to scratch a Hardlex crystal?


Link to back up that statement?
francobollo


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Yeah, sorry for taking it off-topic guys.


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

I already have sapphire on mine.. besides, no time to argue. It's beer o'clock..


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Hardlex doesn't shatter like sapphire, so Seiko considers it the better choice for what the watch is intended for. Yes it scratches easier, but I'd rather have that than a shattered crystal any day. They probably put it on some of their watches to make the sapphireaholics happy.


except they're not consistent. They put sapphire glass on their higher end divers, the ones above the MM300.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Pentameter said:


> except they're not consistent. They put sapphire glass on their higher end divers, the ones above the MM300.


And on Kinetics like the SUN019 family.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

OK guys, here we go! :-d

# SEIKO PROSPEX ZIMBE SHOGUN TITANIUM MEN WATCH SPB057J (NIB, 456 Limited) | eBay


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

It's quite beautiful isn't it, as you said it can do without the cyclops though. That price is absolutely hilarious though, anybody who pays anywhere near that needs to be sectioned.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

clyde_frog said:


> It's quite beautiful isn't it, as you said it can do without the cyclops though. That price is absolutely hilarious though, anybody who pays anywhere near that needs to be sectioned.


For now this price is steep but considering the price an orange example will sell for nowadays...


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Cross post from the "new and upcoming" thread, but here's some video of the new LE:






Honestly I quite like it and would probably lay down the $$$ for it if I wasn't saving up for an MM300. That blue has me tempted though...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm in. Reckon will sell my Shogun and a Blumo, plus couple more watches with gilt hands, simplify the collection. Hopefully I'll have it sometime mid September. First watch I buy on stock photos alone.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

ahonobaka said:


> Cross post from the "new and upcoming" thread, but here's some video of the new LE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this guy in the video basically says "well if you thought the Shogun was overpriced before, it's maybe not so bad now because this is a limited edition and they added a sapphire and a cyclops for about $1000 more". lol

By the way, does the crystal sit above the bezel on the normal Shoguns like it does on this one? Look in the video at 10:45, it's sticking out by about 1mm.

Another thing I noticed is at 11:37 he's saying "everything lines up the way you'd like to see it" while simultaneously showing that the chapter ring is clearly off at the 6 o'clock marker.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

clyde_frog said:


> So this guy in the video basically says "well if you thought the Shogun was overpriced before, it's maybe not so bad now because this is a limited edition and they added a sapphire and a cyclops for about $1000 more". lol
> 
> By the way, does the crystal sit above the bezel on the normal Shoguns like it does on this one? Look in the video at 10:45, it's sticking out by about 1mm.
> 
> Another thing I noticed is at 11:37 he's saying "everything lines up the way you'd like to see it" while simultaneously showing that the chapter ring is clearly off at the 6 o'clock marker.


Its spot on. Look at 6:15, that angle is more reliable. It lines up all the way.

The hardlex crystal on stock Shoguns is slightly recessed but curves outward. This sapphire is thick and flat, like with the Sumo L.E

Owning the watch I appreciate a more elaborate dial. The stock dial looks deep black under the sun but not in a room; it looks more grey and I didn't like that much. That dial is what I've been waiting for and the bezel insert is pretty nice too.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> Its spot on. Look at 6:15, that angle is more reliable. It lines up all the way.
> 
> The hardlex crystal on stock Shoguns is slightly recessed but curves outward. This sapphire is thick and flat, like with the Sumo L.E


The 6 o'clock marker, not the 12. And yeah I guess that must be a really thick sapphire considering it sticks out that much.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

clyde_frog said:


> The 6 o'clock marker, not the 12. And yeah I guess that must be a really thick sapphire considering it sticks out that much.


Pause in 6:15 and draw a line from the lume pip at 12 to 6 in that point on the video. It lines up through the apexes of the indexes.

Hardlex is slightly curved; this gives it a better pressure resistance so a flat sapphire needs to be thicker.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> Pause in 6:15 and draw a line from the lume pip at 12 to 6 in that point on the video. It lines up through the apexes of the indexes.
> 
> Hardlex is slightly curved; this gives it a better pressure resistance so a flat sapphire needs to be thicker.


I said the chapter ring is misaligned at 6 o'clock. Not the bezel.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

clyde_frog said:


> I said the chapter ring is misaligned at 6 o'clock. Not the bezel.


Parallax


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Sorry but every single shot in that video it looks misaligned, I'm not buying that it's some kind of optical illusion.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

My checklist after seeing the video:
Cyclops=no
Gold trim=no
"X"=no
Price=double no
We're talking gaudy here. 
(Just my .02.)


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Pentameter said:


> except they're not consistent. They put sapphire glass on their higher end divers, the ones above the MM300.


Hardlex for the work horses, and sapphire for the "just for pretty" watches AND those that designed in a way that reduces the change of impact. The darth tuna and the kinetic sun-series diver have a high bezel and sunken flat sapphire - it's low and protected. It's my theory that they're being practical about the divers first, but when the design gives them an option to go with sapphire without increasing risk of shatter, they will use sapphire. Given their stories history with divers, specifically with the crystal in their professional divers, I don't discredit them for choosing practicality at the expense of the preference of desk divers. After all, their function IS part of the draw, is it not?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

cave diver said:


> Hardlex for the work horses, and sapphire for the "just for pretty" watches AND those that designed in a way that reduces the change of impact. The darth tuna and the kinetic sun-series diver have a high bezel and sunken flat sapphire - it's low and protected. It's my theory that they're being practical about the divers first, but when the design gives them an option to go with sapphire without increasing risk of shatter, they will use sapphire. Given their stories history with divers, specifically with the crystal in their professional divers, I don't discredit them for choosing practicality at the expense of the preference of desk divers. After all, their function IS part of the draw, is it not?


Yeah I don't see the big deal with hardlex. If it gets scratched up just have them install a new one. They're dirt cheap.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

In the grand theme of things there really isn't a huge price difference between hardlex and sapphire for a given model. Even if double, we're talking say $20 for an end user. Maybe even less for a manufacturer to produce, or source in volume. One reason I don't buy into the complaint that at "x" price point and above Seiko should use sapphire.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



59yukon01 said:


> In the grand theme of things there really isn't a huge price difference between hardlex and sapphire for a given model. Even if double, we're talking say $20 for an end user. Maybe even less for a manufacturer to produce, or source in volume. One reason I don't buy into the complaint that at "x" price point and above Seiko should use sapphire.


Then that's a good thing! You can swap out a scratched crystal for sapphire if you want. I'll stick with Hardlex because it's not a big deal to me and I might as well go with the cheaper option.

I'm not sure how much Seiko's costs are for either material but doubling the cost of any major component for manufacturers is a big deal.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Time Seller said:


> My checklist after seeing the video:
> Cyclops=no
> Gold trim=no
> "X"=no
> ...


I can see this watch pulling a disappearing act the likes of which we haven't seen since the first black Sumo Thai L.E, so personal opinions may well be irrelevant; it's not like you'll be able to find one and debate about it.

I was looking for a Seiko blue dialed keeper and this is it.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> I can see this watch pulling a disappearing act the likes of which we haven't seen since the first black Sumo Thai L.E, so personal opinions may well be irrelevant; it's not like you'll be able to find one and debate about it.
> 
> I was looking for a Seiko blue dialed keeper and this is it.


Agreed, only been on pre-sale one day and proving to be very popular.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder why Thailand gets all these LE's? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

It's a beauty alright!









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## P695 (Aug 23, 2016)

That is a beautiful watch! Iv'e never seen that before, looks fantastic.


----------



## zagato27 (Nov 2, 2008)

So, I was changing out the blade in my Webber DE and saw it was time to clean it up. I had some Mother's Mag and Aluminum polish and thought, that'll do. So I cleaned up the razor and put in a new blade (Feathers baby). Then it was time to clean up the razor/brush stand, stainless steel. After that I thought, Shogun? What the heck. So I gave it a clean. Think it worked great. Normally I clean the Shogun with a toothbrush and a bowl of warm water with some dishwashing soap. Works great. Know what? Ever used your Water Pik on the Shogun? Works great to get the gunk out. Understand that my Shogun is a daily driver, my only watch. I wear it to work, mowing the yard, washing cars you name it. So, it gets dirty. I'm sure that others have their own methods but thought I'd share. Here's a not so great photo.

View attachment DSC01116.jpg


----------



## P695 (Aug 23, 2016)

I was thinking about changing out the stock crystal on this sbdc007 for a sapphire crystal. Is it true that the crystal is the same size as the sumos?


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

P695 said:


> I was thinking about changing out the stock crystal on this sbdc007 for a sapphire crystal. Is it true that the crystal is the same size as the sumos?


I can confirm that. Bought the double domed AR crystal for sumo for mine. Works perfect.










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## P695 (Aug 23, 2016)

Perfect! Did you get the blue AR coating on yours? I was going to email Harold and see if he has any but is there another place recommended?



barnefko said:


> I can confirm that. Bought the double domed AR crystal for sumo for mine. Works perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today. Actually thought about selling it, but then came to my senses.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Again today. Actually thought about selling it, but then came to my senses.


The watch that survives a MM300. Tell us your thoughts comparing those two.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> The watch that survives a MM300. Tell us your thoughts comparing those two.


The Shogun was the first watch I "just had to have". Over the two years I've had it, it's without question the lightest, most comfortable, and versatile watch I've had/worn. Love the brushed finish and diashield. Now if I had to choose one or the other I'd keep the MM300, as it's special in a completely different way. Obviously heavier, but for me not an issue as I'm used to heavier watches, and I actually like/prefer the 20mm bracelet. More consistent movement in the MM for sure. Also has probably my favorite handset of all Seiko watches. I've kept the MM on a Crafter Blue rubber most of the summer as for me it's just the perfect combo. I'm just glad I don't have to decide and get to keep them both. b-)


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> I've kept the MM on a Crafter Blue rubber most of the summer as for me it's just the perfect combo.


The Crafter Blue integrated rubber bracelet for the MM300 looks awesome. I haven't found a curve ended rubber bracelet for the Shogun yet. Does one exist?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

hiroanz said:


> The Crafter Blue integrated rubber bracelet for the MM300 looks awesome. I haven't found a curve ended rubber bracelet for the Shogun yet. Does one exist?


 On the Crafter Blue website it does indicate coming soon, but has said that for about a year now.


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

Until a curve ended rubber strap with clasp is available for the Shogun, Bonetto with clasp is the best combo for me:


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

P695 said:


> is there another place recommended?


I got mine from Crystaltimes straight off eBay, but I think Dagaz, DLW and Yobokies sell them too. I was surprised initially by how "domed" it is, but now I really like it.


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

hiroanz said:


> I got mine from Crystaltimes straight off eBay, but I think Dagaz, DLW and Yobokies sell them too. I was surprised initially by how "domed" it is, but now I really like it.


I'm installing the same Crystaltimes sapphire on my Shogun also, as well as having it regulated, it's running 1 minute slow _per day_, my most troublesome 6R15 movement. I've had good luck with most of them, it pains me the Shogun is the one with the problem. But I'm excited about getting it back better than ever!


----------



## P695 (Aug 23, 2016)

hiroanz said:


> I got mine from Crystaltimes straight off eBay, but I think Dagaz, DLW and Yobokies sell them too. I was surprised initially by how "domed" it is, but now I really like it.


Thank you very much and that strap looks amazing! +1


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

bbselement said:


> it's running 1 minute slow _per day_,


Is your watch still under warranty? My Shogun purchased last summer had similar problems. I took it to Seiko in Manila while on business trip, and they told me the amplitude of the balance wheel was too low. They inspected the balance wheel, and re-lubricated the moving parts, now my watch is running -2s after 2 weeks. So yours may be fixed too!


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Obligatory wrist-shots despite not being sized yet.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*

I was literally praying for an aftermarket dial for my Shogun that's wasn't grey and then this one showed up.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

I cant stop looking at this dial . Really glad i made the effort to get one of these.









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Yeah the dial and the gradient in the bezel look brilliant.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mine is in the post. Can't wait 😀


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

I finally have one of these incoming!

I'm looking for some extra bracelet links&#8230; but I've read Seiko USA is charging for them now. *Does anyone out there have some extras they aren't using that I can buy*?


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Shogun Zimbe the first Seiko with blue lume rather than green?









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_rrt (Jan 30, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


>


What a STUNNER


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Biggles3 said:


> Shogun Zimbe the first Seiko with blue lume rather than green?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, never seen a whale (blue whale?) tag before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Biggles3 said:


> Shogun Zimbe the first Seiko with blue lume rather than green?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By a long shot my Shogun is my favorite watch, I own mine now over two years and it's never lost it's appeal. I had to start leaving it in the box because others were just not getting wrist time.

The Zimbe is a beautiful watch but I am not convinced it's worth the premium over the standard Shogun.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

V-Twin said:


> Nice, never seen a whale (blue whale?) tag before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the latest Zimbe (whale shark) LE from Seiko, this time it's the Shogun that gets the Zimbe makeover.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Richard- said:


> By a long shot my Shogun is my favorite watch, I own mine now over two years and it's never lost it's appeal. I had to start leaving it in the box because others were just not getting wrist time.
> 
> The Zimbe is a beautiful watch but I am not convinced it's worth the premium over the standard Shogun.


Since it's a very limited edition you can't apply typical purchase logic to it. Three already sold on eBay for 50% more than retail. There's more than enough collectors and enthusiasts who simply want it and money is not a concern.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

georgefl74 said:


> Since it's a very limited edition you can't apply typical purchase logic to it. Three already sold on eBay for 50% more than retail. There's more than enough collectors and enthusiasts who simply want it and money is not a concern.


Agree 100%, as well as being a lot more limited than the usual LE pieces Seiko release it is without doubt one of their best looking pieces, pics don't do it justice. I'd say Seiko probably has the most collectors of any watch brand and there will be 456 very happy owners.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Right, also who would pay 2.5k for an orange Shogun five years ago? Well I'm betting there's someone out there now.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> Since it's a very limited edition you can't apply typical purchase logic to it. Three already sold on eBay for 50% more than retail. There's more than enough collectors and enthusiasts who simply want it and money is not a concern.


I'm not doubting if it will retain or even increase in value. As a Shogun owner to me its the difference of dial colour and not if it is collectible. I could own a collection of Shogun's with multiple dial configurations and be blissfully happy, but am I prepared to pay over double the price for the priviledge and my answer is no. The limited edition mean nothing to me but obviously does to some and I am sure they will be happy with their watches.

To make it worth that kind of money they should have popped an 8L35 in and done a truly distinctive limited edition, then it's worth the money to me.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> Right, also who would pay 2.5k for an orange Shogun five years ago? Well I'm betting there's someone out there now.


Always a sucker somewhere, they pop up now and again for way less than 2.5K now.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Biggles3 said:


> Agree 100%, as well as being a lot more limited than the usual LE pieces Seiko release it is without doubt one of their best looking pieces, pics don't do it justice. I'd say Seiko probably has the most collectors of any watch brand and there will be 456 very happy owners.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


How many of the initial 456 will be true Seiko collectors and not just profiteers?

Lovely watch but time will tell with these Zimbe versions if they retain value after being worn for a couple of years and not kept new in a safe.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Richard- said:


> How many of the initial 456 will be true Seiko collectors and not just profiteers?
> 
> Lovely watch but time will tell with these Zimbe versions if they retain value after being worn for a couple of years and not kept new in a safe.


I'd say the majority, at least initially anyway. I pre-ordered four and sold for what I paid + PP fees + shipping costs + a small amount for my time and asking price was pretty much the msrp which allowed Seiko collectors from outside Thailand the chance to own one without a huge premium. Sure, a couple sold on ebay but I think 400+ will have gone to genuine collectors.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Biggles3 said:


> I'd say the majority, at least initially anyway. I pre-ordered four and sold for what I paid + PP fees + shipping costs + a small amount for my time and asking price was pretty much the msrp which allowed Seiko collectors from outside Thailand the chance to own one without a huge premium. Sure, a couple sold on ebay but I think 400+ will have gone to genuine collectors.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


I have seen your sales listings but your not price gouging, you have a reasonable increase. A seller on Chrono24 has them for $2387 + $65 Shipping along with potential customs duty which is crazy money for this watch.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Law of supply and demand really. There wasn't much hype by the time it sold out, unlike the SLA017 Basel appearance that got everyone pumped. A lot of potentially interested people don't even know its out there. 

I think this L.E will have an impact that carries over to the regular version. People were debating on how the Sumo was better value or how its best saving for an MM300; the fact that collectors are ready to dish out MM money on any Shogun should be an eye-opener. Already there's a significant premium on a 007 without the Prospex logo.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Richard- said:


> Always a sucker somewhere, they pop up now and again for way less than 2.5K now.


Really? Please do backup this statement with a link, I'm genuinely interested.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> Really? Please do backup this statement with a link, I'm genuinely interested.


$825 May 2017

https://www.sgwatchmall.com/details.php?id=228770#FS-Seiko-SBDC009-Orange-Shogun-Diver

$925 here on the forum 12 months ago

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold...hogun-titanium-6r15-$925-shipped-3428170.html

And as far as I know one sold on TZ-UK for under 1K this year.

Just do a Google search, anyone that paid 2.5k for an orange Shogun is a sucker.


----------



## instant (Dec 3, 2009)

Shogun l.e. - love at first sight. Emailed my Thai connection, paid deposit. Got about 5 different numbers to choose from. Picked the number, asked for pics. Damn - misaligned inner bezel. Asked for another picture - again. Asked for picture of all units AD had on stock - all misaligned (!), one looks like even dial is wrong. Cancelled the purchase. End of love story. 

After chinese parts on 62mas l.e. and completely stupid re-branding of GS, I am really sad about Seiko. Staying with good old GS, but honestly, as an avid Seikoholic I am disappointed.

edit: pictures


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

A friend pointed out the very slight misalignment at the 6oclock marker on his, if you stare intently it is noticeable but for me the main concern is the 12oclock marker, chapter ring and bezel and they are all aligned. Compared to some Zimbe turtle, tuna and even the MM300 the Shogun seem overall to be much better. It has received more attention and had more compliments than any other Zimbe I have/had, I think I'd still own one even if the bezel etc were misaligned.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Richard- said:


> $825 May 2017
> 
> https://www.sgwatchmall.com/details.php?id=228770#FS-Seiko-SBDC009-Orange-Shogun-Diver
> 
> ...


First one was actually a relisted WUS ad from 2012. https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-sbdc009-orange-shogun-diver-674082.html
(that SGwatch mall is a joke, avoid any listing you see there, they are just re-publishing WUS ads for some reason)

I must say I'm sorry I didn't catch the other one though. Color me surprised.

This one here sold recently on Yahoo Japan sell for 250,000 yen (2300$) and that's with zero buyer protection and w/o customs fees so I'd say the guy who sold it for $925 made a very costly mistake.

https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/v499673616


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> I must say I'm sorry I didn't catch the other one though. Color me surprised.
> 
> This one here sold recently on Yahoo Japan sell for 250,000 yen (2300$) and that's with zero buyer protection and w/o customs fees so I'd say the guy who sold it for $925 made a very costly mistake.
> 
> https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/v499673616


Missed the first one myself and as for the Yahoo Japan one all I can say is there is a sucker born every minute.

Place a WTB advert offering to give $2300 for an orange Shogun and the guys across the forums will be queuing up to take your money.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

instant said:


> Shogun l.e. - love at first sight. Emailed my Thai connection, paid deposit. Got about 5 different numbers to choose from. Picked the number, asked for pics. Damn - misaligned inner bezel. Asked for another picture - again. Asked for picture of all units AD had on stock - all misaligned (!), one looks like even dial is wrong. Cancelled the purchase. End of love story.
> 
> After chinese parts on 62mas l.e. and completely stupid re-branding of GS, I am really sad about Seiko. Staying with good old GS, but honestly, as an avid Seikoholic I am disappointed.
> 
> edit: pictures


The 6 looks way off on all 3 pictures . . . what gives? Yet the 9 looks OK, so you couldn't even realign if you wanted to.
I'd think at this price point and with just 456 pieces Seiko would have them all inspected individually. I would say inexcusable rather than disappointing.


----------



## instant (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, these are all different serial numbers. AD has 5 on stock and all are "not OK". The inner bezel is visibly faulty part, it should never end up in Seiko watch, period. I recently saw such mistake on Grand Seiko l.e. (GMT bezel). Pretty bad.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Biggles3 said:


> A friend pointed out the very slight misalignment at the 6oclock marker on his, if you stare intently it is noticeable but for me the main concern is the 12oclock marker, chapter ring and bezel and they are all aligned. Compared to some Zimbe turtle, tuna and even the MM300 the Shogun seem overall to be much better. It has received more attention and had more compliments than any other Zimbe I have/had, I think I'd still own one even if the bezel etc were misaligned.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


For some reason that's a common problem with Shoguns. Six o' clock misalignment while everything else is spot on.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Personally it's something that, as a Seiko lover, I have learned to accept. Sure I wish they all came perfectly aligned but it is something that, if only slight and not in the 12oclock area, I can pretty much ignore. When I look at my Zimbe Shogun the last thing I think about is whether the chapter ring at 6oclock is half a mm out.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## instant (Dec 3, 2009)

You can´t be serious. Nobody sane can accept such amateurism while paying 1.500 USD. And I am really cruel to amateur watchmakers now..


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

About the thing with the chapter ring alignment:
I suppose one could not simply open it up and align it self. I guess you would have to pop out the crystal too and then align it. 

Any watchmakers here who can confirm?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks more like a slight dial misalignment, in which case opening it and slightly tilting the movement holder would do the trick. Just my .02


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

instant said:


> You can´t be serious. Nobody sane can accept such amateurism while paying 1.500 USD. And I am really cruel to amateur watchmakers now..


Yes, serious, especially with pieces like the Zimbe which we are discussing. I'd be less likely to with a standard piece and I can see why people would want absolute perfection when paying more for an LE but at the same time a very slight and not really noticeable misalignment isn't going to stop me from buying such an otherwise fantastic piece.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nothing else is getting wrist time since i got this.









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> For some reason that's a common problem with Shoguns. Six o' clock misalignment while everything else is spot on.





georgefl74 said:


> View attachment 12485973


The 12 is not spot on, it's clearly misaligned nearly as much as the 6 is.

View attachment 12488069


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I think that if you take into account parallax then twelve is spot on and six is even more tilted but that's not really much of a consolation.

Nothing a watchmaker can't fix during the first watch service occasion anyway. I've found misalignments mostly a pain for when posting WRUW photos than a real nuisance. Macro shots enhance stuff like that.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> Nothing a watchmaker can't fix during the first watch service occasion anyway.


If the 12 is almost correctly aligned with the chapter ring, but the 6 is way off, how can that be adjusted? Certainly not with rotation of any kind?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Time Seller said:


> If the 12 is almost correctly aligned with the chapter ring, but the 6 is way off, how can that be adjusted? Certainly not with rotation of any kind?


Not really 'way off', that's just millimeters that appear huge in macro. It may be just half a degree angled off towards the crystal and not completely parallel to the crystal. (tilts slightly forward on the vertical)

In fact I think you can almost tell its the case here, check the minute markers, on the top they have a very small space till the dial surface, and on the bottom there is no space between them. Possibly the movement holder isn't fitted accurately enough or has some larger tolerances than spec. Again, only my .02

We are talking minute differences here, its only the macro that makes them seem huge.


----------



## instagnd (Sep 7, 2017)

My Shogun










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Double post


----------



## instant (Dec 3, 2009)

georgefl74 said:


> Not really 'way off', that's just millimeters that appear huge in macro. It may be just half a degree angled off towards the crystal and not completely parallel to the crystal. (tilts slightly forward on the vertical)
> 
> In fact I think you can almost tell its the case here, check the minute markers, on the top they have a very small space till the dial surface, and on the bottom there is no space between them. Possibly the movement holder isn't fitted accurately enough or has some larger tolerances than spec. Again, only my .02
> 
> We are talking minute differences here, its only the macro that makes them seem huge.


one minute is exactly 6° and trust me it is clearly visible.

check this picture:









this bezel is simply not correct. This bezel must be exchanged for a correctly printed one, if you want to fix it. Old out - new in. As I am not interested to mess with new watch (find OK replacement part first, than ship it to watchmaker that can do it, etc) that is why I let it be. I want unpack and enjoy well done Seiko. Not this time.

Why I put it here is because I was literally shocked that 5 out of 5 serials had the same issue, and that Seiko AD was like "its super nice watch mister, why you not buy?" instead of apologizing that it is an faulty unit and ensuring me that he will mob the manufacturer so they will take care next time.

For me, this is one super gorgeous Seiko ruined by stupid manufacturing defect.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hmmm...that ^^ really does look like the dial is ever so slightly protruding forward on its base. The blue of the dial against the black on the dial ring makes it easier to see. I think its quite visible if you compare top green circle you drew to the bottom right circle. The distance between the bottom of the 60' index and the dial seems larger than the distance of the top of the 30' index and the dial. If that's the case then its a very easy fix. Then again, that's a big if. But it sure doesn't look like the usual bug found on an SKX. Weird. 

I kinda think I had one of those in my Shogun but it mysteriously went away after I gave it for some repairs that necessitated removing the movement from the case (including the dial and hands). I guess it was 'fixed' when the movement was put back into place. One of those things that make you go 'hmmmm'


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

I love mine... so lucky I've got one


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

...and lume shot next to a MM300. The blue loom is pretty cool


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Mike, that is an absolutely beautiful piece which I imagine will attract attention wherever you go and is very limited...

...but the 9oclock marker is half a mm out, how will you sleep tonight?

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Biggles3 said:


> Hey Mike, that is an absolutely beautiful piece which I imagine will attract attention wherever you go and is very limited...
> 
> ...but the 9oclock marker is half a mm out, how will you sleep tonight?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


*
I will sleep like a baby ... *

I mean don't get me wrong I wish it would be perfect, specially that costs an arm and a leg over regular Shogun... but with the time passing (gettin' old) I realized that flaws and qualities give us/things character, it's part of the charm and defines them what they really are.

Now, would I choose a perfect Shogun over a flawed Shogun ZImbe? Not in a thousand years....

But that doesn't means Seiko should get away with it and not fix each individual piece since it's a Limited Edition ...kind of disappointing for a LE. This is a big slap over Thailand's watch market face


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Agree 100% Mike, sometimes hard to tell when written/typed but I was being sarcastic re how you'll sleep ;-)

The alignment issue (which is often a non-issue rather than an issue) has plagued many a Seiko watch over the years including regular pieces, LE pieces, Japanese made and non-Japanese made pieces so I don't agree it's specifically a slap in the Thai watch face, rather Seiko's face.

If it wasn't for Instant and his macro shots I honestly don't think I'd have noticed as, as I've mentioned previously, unless the misalignment is at the 12oclcock area (which has often been the case) it's not something that stands out. I feel lucky to have one whether perfectly aligned or half a mm out 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Agree it's a slap on Seiko's face not Thai... Still it's not acceptable and unbelievable that nobody from SEIKO has noticed that 456 PREMIUM - LE watches are misaligned ... or maybe they did and just did not get a F..k which is even worse .


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

mike.vrdt said:


> Agree it's a slap on Seiko's face not Thai... Still it's not acceptable and unbelievable that nobody from SEIKO has noticed that 456 PREMIUM - LE watches are misaligned ... or maybe they did and just did not get a F..k which is even worse .


I think it's the latter. They might be limited and cost a lot more but they are still made to the same standards as the rest.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

In any case, every owner has the right under the warranty to make Seiko fix it 100%.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Right, but going to Thailand to fix it might not be something I planned nor budget for  ...unless SEIKO is covering the costs


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't seem to hear a lot alignment bezel issues with the Shogun (too many pages to go through).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

I mean in the much much earlier posts of people bringing alignment issues with their watches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Time Seller said:


> In any case, every owner has the right under the warranty to make Seiko fix it 100%.


Never heard of anyone having an alignment issue fixed under warranty by Seiko, I know of a few who have had it done independently with their Sumo, Turtles etc at a watch repair shop but would be interesting to know if anyone has ever had it done under warranty? After all, it's an issue that has plagued Seiko for some time, the cost of fixing every misaligned piece would be huge.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Biggles3 said:


> Never heard of anyone having an alignment issue fixed under warranty by Seiko, I know of a few who have had it done independently with their Sumo, Turtles etc at a watch repair shop but would be interesting to know if anyone has ever had it done under warranty? After all, it's an issue that has plagued Seiko for some time, the cost of fixing every misaligned piece would be huge.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


It's a defect in "workmanship" and the watch should have an international guarantee like all the other Seikos, so with the proper paperwork (AD) it should be fixed.
I bought an SKA369 from the UK (I live in Germany) and the second hand was not hitting the indices right. Sent it to Seiko here and it was fixed at no cost.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



Time Seller said:


> It's a defect in "workmanship" and the watch should have an international guarantee like all the other Seikos, so with the proper paperwork (AD) it should be fixed.
> I bought an SKA369 from the UK (I live in Germany) and the second hand was not hitting the indices right. Sent it to Seiko here and it was fixed at no cost.


You're lucky to have that kind of service locally. I've actually send a watch to local Seiko service for a simple job and they ruined it.  Still looking for a replacement part. A-holes.

Agreed though, on principle those should be perfect or Seiko should fix them. After all, if they're pressured to fix all issues then they'd pay more attention in the first place. But truth is most casual buyers don't really care.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*

I'm talking about the official Seiko HQ in a country, not a Seiko AD somewhere locally.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Shogun Thread*



Time Seller said:


> I'm talking about the official Seiko HQ in a country, not a Seiko AD somewhere locally.


Yup. Seiko service Greece, est.1960s, ruined my rare vintage watch that only needed a new capacitor. Like I said. A-holes.

Also had to repost this from the meme thread.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



georgefl74 said:


> But truth is most casual buyers don't really care.


At $3000+ a hit?? :-x


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



Time Seller said:


> At $3000+ a hit?? :-x


What are you talking about? What's $3000? Has the Zimbe reached that much? Consider mine sold lol


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



georgefl74 said:


> What are you talking about? What's $3000? Has the Zimbe reached that much? Consider mine sold lol


Sorry, got that mixed up with the SLA017.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



Time Seller said:


> Sorry, got that mixed up with the SLA017.


Well that one has endlinks issues and some bezel turning bug so you'd be excused for saying so. Price isn't really a reliable indicator of being trouble-free. If however Seiko wants to improve their image they'd have to really step up their aftersales game.

That fix you got for free with Seiko Germany is quite rare, its not easy you know, there's a risk of seriously messing the hands. Kudos to them, a lot of watchrepair specialists would turn that job down.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



georgefl74 said:


> That fix you got for free with Seiko Germany is quite rare, its not easy you know, there's a risk of seriously messing the hands. Kudos to them, a lot of watchrepair specialists would turn that job down.


Interesting you should say that. I'm in contact with Seiko at the moment and am considering having them fix the 10 min. lume dot on my shogun, which also seems to have been imperfect from the factory, with blemishes from incorrectly applied lume. If I do that I would probably ask them to realign the dial about 1/2 mm to the right to match the chapter ring (I know, it's minor, I've seen a lot of worse cases).
These would be repairs (if they agree to do it), not warranty stuff. It's not a done deal yet, however.


----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

Mine is on its way, looking fwd to meeting it Monday!


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



Time Seller said:


> Interesting you should say that. I'm in contact with Seiko at the moment and am considering having them fix the 10 min. lume dot on my shogun, which also seems to have been imperfect from the factory, with blemishes from incorrectly applied lume. If I do that I would probably ask them to realign the dial about 1/2 mm to the right to match the chapter ring (I know, it's minor, I've seen a lot of worse cases).
> These would be repairs (if they agree to do it), not warranty stuff. It's not a done deal yet, however.


Just browsing this thread since I want a shogun at some point as well. I recently bought a mm300 and my dial is also off by just a hair only to the left. I thought that was pretty crazy especially for the price point.

Its taking everything for me to wait to have it serviced at some point later on and only then having them fix it.

I feel your pain.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



TexasTaucher said:


> Just browsing this thread since I want a shogun at some point as well. I recently bought a mm300 and my dial is also off by just a hair only to the left. I thought that was pretty crazy especially for the price point.
> 
> Its taking everything for me to wait to have it serviced at some point later on and only then having them fix it.
> 
> I feel your pain.


Apparently price point doesn't make any difference, Seiko seems to be an equal opportunity provider of QC-less pieces (maybe there isn't any QC, except for GS models?). 
I do feel a little queasy about sending it in, having heard a couple of horror stories on the subject. But you can't un-see these things, and I think I'll probably take the plunge. I'll report back, however it turns out.


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

New to this thread with some basic questions. 

My wrist hovers right around 8", give or take a bit. 
I've read that the Shogun can be a tight fit for that size. 

My questions:

Where can one order extra bracelet links from, I'm in the USA?

I've come to understand Seiko JDM parts can be hard to come by for rest of world customers. 

Are gaskets easier to acquire and where would one find those?

Where, if anyone has done so, do you send it for service, Especially pressure tests and gasket service?


Thanks all....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

I called Seiko USA service center in New Jersey just now to inquire about extra links for the bracelet. 

The woman on the phone said that she couldn't even find a reference for the links because the watch is JDM. 

The only option I was given was to send the watch into the device center. She said that only then could they 'attempt' to find the links. 

I have a hard time believing that this is the best Seiko USA has to offer. 
Very frustrating. 


If any of you owners have an extra link that you could part with, pretty sure I need 2 total, please do send me a PM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

peppercorn said:


> I called Seiko USA service center in New Jersey just now to inquire about extra links for the bracelet.
> 
> The woman on the phone said that she couldn't even find a reference for the links because the watch is JDM.
> 
> ...


Try contacting the Seiko Japan Service Center since it's JDM only.

https://www.seikowatches.com/support/customer/asia.html


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Try contacting the Seiko Japan Service Center since it's JDM only.
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/support/customer/asia.html


Thank you!

I just sent them an email.

I should also amend my offer to buy links.

I would buy the whole bracelet if anyone wants to let their's go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

peppercorn said:


> I called Seiko USA service center in New Jersey just now to inquire about extra links for the bracelet.
> 
> The woman on the phone said that she couldn't even find a reference for the links because the watch is JDM.
> 
> ...


lol that's seriously bad CS

Your reference codes are D00B1DM for the band and D00B1DM-LK00 for a single link

I'd recommend waiting till the watch arrives so that you can judge more accurately exactly how many links you'll need. It will only set you back a few days.


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

I recently acquired the Zimbe SPB057J and am considering replacing the hour and minute hands with the gilt hands used in the MM300 SBDX012. 

Yea or nay?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

cheesa said:


> I recently acquired the Zimbe SPB057J and am considering replacing the hour and minute hands with the gilt hands used in the MM300 SBDX012.
> 
> Yea or nay?


Hmm..isn't the Shogun dial larger? They may look kinda short


----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

Having just read the previous posts about the alignment issues I checked mine. Looks like mine suffers from the same problem. It seems to be most noticeable on the chapter ring at 6. It doesn't look like it is simply a case of rotating the chapter ring though as the 12 seems to be lined up. More a case of a poorly printed chapter ring?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

cheesa said:


> Having just read the previous posts about the alignment issues I checked mine. Looks like mine suffers from the same problem. It seems to be most noticeable on the chapter ring at 6. It doesn't look like it is simply a case of rotating the chapter ring though as the 12 seems to be lined up. More a case of a poorly printed chapter ring?


this looks to be the same issue that has occured on some sbdc051 / 053.
more of the indices on the dial being set wrong...
the chapter ring minute markers are aligned with the bezel right?


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*

I also didn't notice myself, it wasn't until a friend in Singapore pointed out his that I noticed and only then because I knew what I was looking for. As a little test a few days later I asked my wife and some friends to inspect it closely and see if they could find any faults and all four said no, even when I pointed it out they didn't really see the issue.

The Zimbe Turtle when misaligned was so at the 12 marker which made it much more obvious, the Zimbe Shogun is less so and at a less obvious location so people usually don't notice unless they know exactly what they are looking for. It's a non-issue for me and it still gets more positive comments than anything else I've worn lately.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Another owner of the Shogun Zimbe just said this...

'after further inspection it is only the rehaut minute track that is misaligned which can be easily fixed and not the marker itself. Still bothersome by Seiko because it is such a well known problem for them but it is what it is. So I may have to wait a few days and spend a few Euros but after that I will have a perfect watch.'

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Well, sold my sbbn033 Tuna and picked up a sbdc029 from the sales section for IMO a great Price. Even has a flat sapphire crystal. 

Ive got a mm300 clasp waiting for it. 

I think my mm300, Sumo, and the Shogun will be a good seiko trio. SKX will stay as well. Still undecided if I want to keep my Padi turtle.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

TexasTaucher said:


> Well, sold my sbbn033 Tuna and picked up a sbdc029 from the sales section for IMO a great Price. Even has a flat sapphire crystal.
> 
> Ive got a mm300 clasp waiting for it.
> 
> I think my mm300, Sumo, and the Shogun will be a good seiko trio. SKX will stay as well. Still undecided if I want to keep my Padi turtle.


Please post some photos when you get it, curious to see the shogun with flat sapphire crystal, thanks!


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

L84AD8 said:


> Please post some photos when you get it, curious to see the shogun with flat sapphire crystal, thanks!


absolutely! I will probably make a big post comparing the mm300, sumo, and shogun. I know its been done before but who doesn't want to read another review.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

View attachment 12539479


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

What's with these "invalid attachments"? Been having this happen repeatedly of late! :-(
Everyone else, too, or is it just me?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*

#228 reporting in! Thanks to fellow member Biggles3 for the help in acquiring it.

Misaligned as expected. Its a pest for photos but otherwise not really mind. I'll wear the watch for a couple of months to see if the movement requires any regulating and if it does I'll have it fixed.

Thinking of switching the date wheel to a black one and even the dial ring to a polished one. Hmmm...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Scuba Shogun on ToxicNato.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

-deleted


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sure, other than the case, dial, hands, bezel, crown, position of the crown, material, it's almost the same watch.

Oh and the bracelet


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

-deleted


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

***Hence “poor man’s.” Looks like I pushed somebody’s button. *** 


You've got a cool modded watch but it's gotta have more than a black dial and some circle indices to be a poor man's Shogun. Going the other way, I always thought of the Shogun as the poor man's Grand Seiko SBGA031. They're both titanium, have circle indices, are somewhat similar in size and have the same crown position.


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

-deleted


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



goodfishfrancis said:


> It does have more than circle indices and a black dial. It has a submariner-esque bezel, as does the shogun, which, by the way, is the defining aesthetic feature on the shogun, along with the case. It's bezel is what makes it look like a shogun, not it's dial. The shogun is obviously one of the closest things to a submariner homage that seiko makes and my mod is also that, so I think I'm completely qualified in calling my watch a poor man's shogun, I'm pretty sure I have before on other threads before I posted in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buddy you may call your watch Frances for all we care but it's still not going to look like a Shogun. Nothing against a mod but you should just try harder. That's sloppy modding. You should at least add some monster hands and get a real Shogun dial. And also a larger case with the crown at three o' clock. Is that so hard to understand? Kindly take your half-baked attempt elsewhere and come back when its ready.


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

-deleted


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

goodfishfrancis said:


> You guys are vicious but I still think it resembles a shogun.
> 
> View attachment 12562103


I'm gonna be a bit more diplomatic than those above and say that to me, all it looks like is a SXK007 style watch modded with a submariner style bezel, with only a minimal resemblance to a Shogun.



goodfishfrancis said:


> It has a submariner-esque bezel, as does the shogun, which, by the way, is the defining aesthetic feature on the shogun, along with the case. It's bezel is what makes it look like a shogun, not it's dial.


Since you focused on the bezel, I'd suggest if you got a bezel with 60 minute graduations, then it may look somewhat closer to a Shogun then your current Submariner style bezel.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Scuba Shogun on Horween shell cordovan strap and college football...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

My new Hirsch Aero shark skin strap arrived. Curved ends, accepts the OEM fat bars, good fit between the lugs that should improve as it curves around my wrist. Happy customer. I guess the black one will look good on a regular Shogun as well.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> My new Hirsch Aero shark skin strap arrived. Curved ends, accepts the OEM fat bars, good fit between the lugs that should improve as it curves around my wrist. Happy customer. I guess the black one will look good on a regular Shogun as well.


Yikes! I just looked up the Hirsch Aero and was shocked at what it costs! Could get a nice watch for that price. Just wondering, is it that expensive mainly because it has curved ends? The Rios1931 "Wave" shark model only costs around 40 Euros, doesn't have curved ends, but is also pretty nice.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Time Seller said:


> Yikes! I just looked up the Hirsch Aero and was shocked at what it costs! Could get a nice watch for that price. Just wondering, is it that expensive mainly because it has curved ends? The Rios1931 "Wave" shark model only costs around 40 Euros, doesn't have curved ends, but is also pretty nice.


There are cheaper shark straps around and they aren't all that different in quality although I think this one is as good as it gets with shark, quite soft and pliable. Curved ends however are impossible to find in decent quality. The other Hirsch Leonardos aren't worth their money.

Dunno if you're referring to the list price however, I think that was very steep, got this one for 95 euros locally.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> There are cheaper shark straps around and they aren't all that different in quality although I think this one is as good as it gets with shark, quite soft and pliable. Curved ends however are impossible to find in decent quality. The other Hirsch Leonardos aren't worth their money.
> 
> Dunno if you're referring to the list price however, I think that was very steep, got this one for 95 euros locally.


95 Euros is steep enough, for some reason I can't post the link, but the price I saw was 245 Euros!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Time Seller said:


> 95 Euros is steep enough, for some reason I can't post the link, but the price I saw was 245 Euros!


That was the list price. Its now been discontinued. Not worth 245 euros but it's pretty good for what I paid.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Giving my Shogun a bit of a rinse:


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

How about a Lumed Bezel Insert?

I really want a Lumed bezel insert for the Shogun. I have them in my turtle and skx and just really appreciate what they add to the watch face. 

All of mine are from Lumed Ceramic Bezel Inserts and I have found the overall quality and luminosity to be on par with Seiko's great watches. 

That being said, I reached out to 'Carlos', from Lumed Ceramic Bezel Inserts, to inquire as to whether or not a lumed bezel was on the horizon for the Shogun. 
He said, yes, once he receives at least 20 requests for said insert. 
Oh, well, ok, let's see if we can make that happen. 

I'm here today to ask that anyone who is interested please let Carlos, at LCBI, know you would like the same. 
I won't post a link so as not to violate any rules. 
Just google LCBI and, if you don't mind, also post here so we can see, as a group, how much interest there is. 

To get the ball rolling I will commit to 4, one for me, one for my brother and 2 just because I want to jump start the process. 
I have no affiliation with LCBI other than being a satisfied customer. 

Here is to hoping we have some like minded Shogun owners. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

peppercorn said:


> How about a Lumed Bezel Insert?
> 
> I really want a Lumed bezel insert for the Shogun. I have them in my turtle and skx and just really appreciate what they add to the watch face.
> 
> ...


Good luck! I don't have a Shogun but I do have a LCBI bezel insert on my Turtle. I'll just say, once you've gone ceramic you can't never go back! Carlos's inserts are top quality too.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sashiko wave NATO arrived. Looks nice enough for summer


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

Mutz331 said:


> Good luck! I don't have a Shogun but I do have a LCBI bezel insert on my Turtle. I'll just say, once you've gone ceramic you can't never go back! Carlos's inserts are top quality too.


Thank you, Mutz331!

I feel the same about the inserts, probably obvious, and I think, in addition to the lume, the ceramic would be a nice option for the Shogun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one may be on the chopping block soon.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> This one may be on the chopping block soon.


Why, pray tell?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> Why, pray tell?


*I've had it for over 2 years, and with arrival of the MM300 it's not getting worn as much. I have a Blumo I'm keeping as at least it's a different color, but too much similarity between the 3, dial wise, to keep all 3.*


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Bumping the thread with the Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert request from LCBI, I did a pledge too. I reckon it will look good on my orange Shogun, once I find one


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

beautiful


georgefl74 said:


> Sashiko wave NATO arrived. Looks nice enough for summer


----------



## Kohntarkosz (Apr 18, 2017)

I really want to like my SBDC029 but I think I may have to flip it. I bought it new in April, in Japan.
The main problem I have with it is the bezel. I think it feels cheap and tinny. Also, it is way too loose, spins too freely, and clicks when you tap on it. You can push it down against the spring, a fraction of an inch, all the way around.
Is this normal for the Shogun? If not, is there a reasonable way to tighten it up? Should I send it back under warranty?
The bezel action on my SKX is perfect. I wish the Shogun bezel was half as good.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Kohntarkosz said:


> I really want to like my SBDC029 but I think I may have to flip it. I bought it new in April, in Japan.
> The main problem I have with it is the bezel. I think it feels cheap and tinny. Also, it is way too loose, spins too freely, and clicks when you tap on it. You can push it down against the spring, a fraction of an inch, all the way around.
> Is this normal for the Shogun? If not, is there a reasonable way to tighten it up? Should I send it back under warranty?
> The bezel action on my SKX is perfect. I wish the Shogun bezel was half as good.


You should sent it back. The sound is indeed tinny but its also secure. Yours clearly has an issue


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Kohntarkosz said:


> I really want to like my SBDC029 but I think I may have to flip it. I bought it new in April, in Japan.
> The main problem I have with it is the bezel. I think it feels cheap and tinny. Also, it is way too loose, spins too freely, and clicks when you tap on it. You can push it down against the spring, a fraction of an inch, all the way around.
> Is this normal for the Shogun? If not, is there a reasonable way to tighten it up? Should I send it back under warranty?
> The bezel action on my SKX is perfect. I wish the Shogun bezel was half as good.


just remove the bezel and lift the spring higher up.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Capone (May 11, 2012)

On new Hirsch strap:


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow! That strap really make it POP! What model Hirsch? Does it taper?


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*



burns78 said:


>


Woah, woah, woah, what is this hi-beat? There's a hi-beat Shogun?

Update: Today I learned about the SBEX005
http://www.watchuseek.com/seiko-prospex-hi-beat-marinemaster-pro-sbex005/


----------



## Capone (May 11, 2012)

Scout said:


> Wow! That strap really make it POP! What model Hirsch? Does it taper?


Thanks Scout. The strap is Hirsch Accent.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Through a curious set of circumstances, I am looking for an original dial for the SBDC007 (without the "X"), new or used.

If anyone knows of an available one or can point me in the right direction, I would really appreciate a PM.
(I did find an Ebay seller that has them for $280, but that's just plain ridiculous!)

Thanks all!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## darwin11 (Dec 2, 2017)

why this hands make me unhappy with this watch?


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*



darwin11 said:


> why this hands make me unhappy with this watch?


The hour hand is a mirror image of the 12 hour marker. Large and easy to read.


----------



## adilbhatti (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow that's a real nice piece!


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

I picked one up for a steal the other day. It's 19 months old with an upgraded sapphire crystal. It's a really good all purpose watch, much like a sub. Despite it's size, I feel like it wears a bit smaller.

Running about -12 secs a day, so I might chuck in on the timegrapher and see what I can do.


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*



AP81 said:


> Despite it's size, I feel like it wears a bit smaller. Running about -12 secs a day, so I might chuck in on the timegrapher and see what I can do.


Congrats! It wears small because it's super light. My watch/strap combo is less than 100g. The regulator pin is super sensitive, and the movement has a fair bit of positional variation but I've got mine from -25s/d to +7s/d.


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



hiroanz said:


> Congrats! It wears small because it's super light. My watch/strap combo is less than 100g. The regulator pin is super sensitive, and the movement has a fair bit of positional variation but I've got mine from -25s/d to +7s/d.


What strap is that on yours? Looks like a Bonetto Cinturini.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



hiroanz said:


> Congrats! It wears small because it's super light. My watch/strap combo is less than 100g. The regulator pin is super sensitive, and the movement has a fair bit of positional variation but I've got mine from -25s/d to +7s/d.


That picture makes me wistful to have one of these again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



AP81 said:


> What strap is that on yours? Looks like a Bonetto Cinturini.


Yes, it's a Bonetto Cinturini which works fine. I like rubber strap with clasp. But I still have not found the perfect one with ratchet extension clasp, ventilation on the underside and curve end link that would fit the Shogun.


----------



## rockettman (Dec 5, 2017)

Some amazing watchs! so light AP811


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

I put my Seiko Shogun on a 22mm Tissot rubber strap with clasp. Not a perfect fit. Still looking for the perfect rubber strap with curves end link and diver extension clasp for the Shogun.


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

Hiroanz- Have you tried the OEM Seiko silicone strap?

How has your accuracy been?


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Scout said:


> Hiroanz- Have you tried the OEM Seiko silicone strap?
> 
> How has your accuracy been?


The OEM strap is pretty bad, and not overly comfortable. The 6R15 is mostly good, but it varies a fair bit leaving the factory. With regulation it's not uncommon to get them +/- 3 SPD.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Shogun luming up the morning:


----------



## T6061 (Mar 20, 2012)

AP81 said:


> The OEM strap is pretty bad, and not overly comfortable. The 6R15 is mostly good, but it varies a fair bit leaving the factory. With regulation it's not uncommon to get them +/- 3 SPD.


I'm not sure, but Scout may be referring to the new OEM soft silicone strap that ships with the turtle. I picked a couple up on the bay for less than $40 each and they are awesome on the Shogun, SKX and Turtle. :-! Like you, I could never use the hard rubber strap that came with the watch! If anyone can point me to a source for a 20mm version of the newer silicone strap (as used on the SBDC053), I would be eternally grateful. It would be great on the SUMO/Monster/SSC divers...etc.

Cheers,


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

One of my favourite straps for the Shogun when it's not on a Nato.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice lume shot


pop4 said:


> Shogun luming up the morning:


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes, I was referring to the silicone type strap that comes on the turtle. I don’t think I’ve ever seen pics with the shogun on that strap. Seems to me would be the most logical and comfortable choice and would compliment the shogun.


----------



## T6061 (Mar 20, 2012)

Quick and dirty shots of the OEM turtle silicone strap on the Shogun. Super comfy, light as a feather, disappears on the wrist. My wrist is 6.75-7 inches and fairly flat for reference.









Cheers,


----------



## gator_rrt (Jan 30, 2012)

^Looks great!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Does anyone have any bracelet links they don't need? If so, please PM me. Having trouble getting a response from Seiko.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

762x51 said:


> Does anyone have any bracelet links they don't need? If so, please PM me. Having trouble getting a response from Seiko.


Phone them and ask, that how I got mine.
*
*+1-201-529-5730


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Enjoying a nice afternoon coffee on this cold winter day with the shogun on Twostitchstraps coal straps..


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Especially lightweight on a US-Mil


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

One of Erika's straps:


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

This watch is so reliably comfortable, accurate and satisfying. It's an amazing value.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

Wow^


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Has anyone opened a Shogun bezel? The action feels and the clicking sounds like a Sumo bezel w/o the bezel gasket. I'm guessing Seiko didn't put a bezel gasket in for some reason.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Patent Guy said:


> This watch is so reliably comfortable, accurate and satisfying. It's an amazing value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those calibers are really great timekeeper despect the low amplitude.
if you want to be precise during the calibration, you should set the lift angle to 53° not 52°.
it doesn't varies too much, but if you use an instrument, whu not using it correctly?


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> those calibers are really great timekeeper despect the low amplitude.
> if you want to be precise during the calibration, you should set the lift angle to 53° not 52°.
> it doesn't varies too much, but if you use an instrument, whu not using it correctly?


I believe the lift angle setting affects only the amplitude measurement, which is not my concern. This watch was never opened up for calibration, as I was only checking the rate and beat error.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Hope you're not trying to test the DiaShield . . . . :-d


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> Hope you're not trying to test the DiaShield . . . . :-d


Let's just say after 3 years of owning it I'm not too concerned where I lay it.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Check this out:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Seiko-Shogun-titanio/202233571038?hash=item2f160f66de:g:CPMAAOSwi4lafX~3

Stumbled across this . . . 2 guys went crazy bidding against each other. It will probably go bust, but it will be interesting to watch! :think:


----------



## WatchClocking (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah just saw that! For that price, I'd be tempted to sell mine! Well, almost...


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, not sure why that's commanding such a high price, unless the pre prospex "X" dials are worth more. That's more than double the cost the buy a new one. Maybe Italy has high import costs?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

AP81 said:


> Yeah, not sure why that's commanding such a high price, unless the pre prospex "X" dials are worth more. That's more than double the cost the buy a new one. Maybe Italy has high import costs?


Of course the first series 007s are worth more, that is, are more desirable to buyers. But this is most likely going to have to be relisted when the high bidder reneges. It's too extreme. But the seller has probably put some champagne on ice . . . . :-d


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Well last two Zimbes got sold for 2500$ on ebay. Not bad.


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> Well last two Zimbes got sold for 2500$ on ebay. Not bad.


Thats insane. But I have to agree that is one of the best limited edition releases by Seiko. The only one that I would rate at par is the Marinemaster Zimbe limited edition.


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

gullwinggt said:


> Thats insane. But I have to agree that is one of the best limited edition releases by Seiko. The only one that I would rate at par is the Marinemaster Zimbe limited edition.


Agree! For that kind of money, you may as well step to a MM300


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Shogun Zimbe


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

HenshinMan said:


> Shogun Zimbe


_Wipes drool off keyboard
_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Gettin' ready for spring....


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The &amp;amp;amp;quot;Official&amp;amp;amp;quo t; Shogun Thread*

Remember when there didn't used to be an "X" on everything


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Trying out some Japanese 🍺


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Isle of Mann TT mountain course

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

Titanium watch and Magnesium clutch cover - both are lightweight alloys.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

Is Shogun worth the upgrade from Samurai?


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

King8888 said:


> Is Shogun worth the upgrade from Samurai?


Shogun is lighter and better looking, but if don't care about either of these attributes then perhaps not. For me it's worth every penny.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Just came back from attending a wedding and a quick holiday in Bali. The Shogun was the only watch I had with me:




































The wedding was on May the Forth, aka Star Wars day, and so the groom got us groomsmen Stormtrooper cufflinks.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## xplay (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

hi - great thread and it's convinced me to take the plunge and buy one for myself.
hopefully will be here in a the next week.
quick question though - I do think I will end up doing the sapphire mod so could I get some advice on where to get it done here in the UK? I am hoping to get a high quality (double?) dome crystal with the blue AR on both sides that fits level with the bezel.... 

any suggestions of someone who can do this gratefully received and appreciated!


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

my shogun arrived today and I can see the reason why it is so well liked... I have has several other titanium watches and this seems by far to be the most comfortable and balanced on the wrist!
I can also see the issue some people have had with the chapter ring, applied markers and bezel not matching up & it is the same on mine, my chapter ring is to far to the right and the markers are too far to the left 

quick question; is the hardlex shape flat or single dome? I thought it was flat but I am seeing distortion at acute angles...

Thanks for the PM's re: mods, I have contacted a couple of the guys who can but as I would like to be able to dive to 30m with it I would need someone who can pressure test it to a reasonable level - any suggestions gratefully appreciated!


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

On the new Haveston M-1944C today:


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

These are mine.. yet to try straps on these!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun + Drunkartstrap.


----------



## smartelf (Jun 8, 2018)

On a brown crocodile strap


----------



## Stevepodraza (Dec 8, 2008)

hey guys, need some help, I am selling my darth tuna, either going back to the 031 tuna, shogun or the new 051. I cant decide. Give me some feedback on the shogun vs the new 031 tuna. thank you


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Stevepodraza said:


> hey guys, need some help, I am selling my darth tuna, either going back to the 031 tuna, shogun or the new 051. I cant decide. Give me some feedback on the shogun vs the new 031 tuna. thank you


Two totally different watches. Shogun is the better allrounder, Tuna is just so unique and different. What do you prefer?

For me I prefer the Tuna and sold my Shogun, as I have numerous other watches that are similar. The tuna is just so different- I have flipped many watches, but never my Tuna.


----------



## WatchClocking (Mar 9, 2016)

Modded the date wheel and added sapphire, naturally


----------



## gant (Sep 12, 2015)

Does Seiko super Oyster bracelet fits Shogun (SBDC007)? Thank you in advance.


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

T6061 said:


> Quick and dirty shots of the OEM turtle silicone strap on the Shogun. Super comfy, light as a feather, disappears on the wrist. My wrist is 6.75-7 inches and fairly flat for reference.
> 
> Cheers,


Gonna have to pick one up now.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## hiroanz (Aug 31, 2016)

gant said:


> Does Seiko super Oyster bracelet fits Shogun (SBDC007)? Thank you in advance.


Nope, it doesn't fit. Despite the same lug width, the smaller diameter SKX results in a different curvature of the end link compared to the Shogun. See..


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Shogun Thread*


----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

For something different:


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Checking out Salvador Dali's "The Persistence of Memory" with the Shogun:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

I just got one but had to send it back to Japan because the alignment was off about 2 clicks. 1/2 a mm I could live with but this was a lot. Got it from an AD I've been buying from for years so I was surprised. They said they would replace it so hopefully it won't take too long. I guess the only way to be sure is to handle it before you buy. It appears alignment is still a thing with this watch. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Unfortunately it's a crap shoot. It seems the misaligned ones outnumber the aligned ones, from the pictures I've seen. Surprising in this price segment, at least that's what I used to think.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

thought I would post this link here - another wus members has arranged for custom lumed bezels for the shogun from LCBI - minimum of 20 orders seems to be around half way to the target...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/anyone-shogun-owners-interested-lumed-ceramic-bezel-4560055.html


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

i have a shogun inbound. I have always had an eye on them, but have a rule against 3 o'clock crowns... the other day i saw one of the old 007s for sale and i was in just the right mood to spring for it. now that I've ordered one, i am excited and nervous. Obviously the crown doesn't bother you all, or does it? Does the shape or light weight of this watch somehow affect the crown dig on the wrist? how can this rather large watch with a 3 o'clock crown be called one of the most comfortable out there?


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

I just got a Shogun Zimbe last week. It's incredible on how light this watch is for its size. I have over 20 watches and the Shogun is within the top 3 of being most comfortable to wear.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

cave diver said:


> i have a shogun inbound. I have always had an eye on them, but have a rule against 3 o'clock crowns... the other day i saw one of the old 007s for sale and i was in just the right mood to spring for it. now that I've ordered one, i am excited and nervous. Obviously the crown doesn't bother you all, or does it? Does the shape or light weight of this watch somehow affect the crown dig on the wrist? how can this rather large watch with a 3 o'clock crown be called one of the most comfortable out there?


The crown never touches my wrist regardless how far back I bend it, and yes it's extremely light and comfortable on the wrist, especially with a Nato.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

cave diver said:


> ? Does the shape or light weight of this watch somehow affect the crown dig on the wrist? how can this rather large watch with a 3 o'clock crown be called one of the most comfortable out there?


I have worn the shogun almost 24/7 for the last 4 weeks. it sits at the end of my wrist so the hand fully bent back does touch the crown but I have experienced no discomfort and no shift in the crown as it screws down properly.
I believe the comfort level is down to the shape of the lugs, the length of the lugs and the way the bracelet drops down at an angle form the end of the lugs. the back plate also raises the whole case about 1mm from the wrist which helps. Add in the (lack of!) weight due to the titanium and a reasonably low case height of 13.3mm and its the overall package that works so well. I found the shogun more comfortable to wear than the rolex sub which I borrowed and wore for a full week.

I would not worry about it being and easy watch to wear!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

Thanks for the feedback. I just received the new scuba shogun. There is a lot that I can say about how cool it is, but I'm really not sure about this crown yet, and that's sort of all consuming. It might be that I wear my watches loose, so it can slide down low to my wrist. I might try it on a nato.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Looks nice on a nato...









Feels better in the turtle strap. I guess Crafter Blue never followed up on their promise to make a shogun strap?

I'll ride it out for a day or so and see if it bugs me.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

cave diver said:


> Feels better in the turtle strap. I guess Crafter Blue never followed up on their promise to make a shogun strap?


there's a crafter blue shogun strap "coming soon" on their website - but I couldn't get a date for release :-! 
congrats on getting a shogun looks great in the pics!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

aks12r said:


> there's a crafter blue shogun strap "coming soon" on their website - but I couldn't get a date for release :-!
> congrats on getting a shogun looks great in the pics!


yeah, it's coming "in fall" according to a post from *July, 2017*... https://www.crafterblue.com/single-post/2017/07/04/What-is-next-1


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

Not bad on Seiko silicon, but crafter blue rubber would likely close the deal for me.

Maybe it could use a crystal with AR too...








Those architectural lines, kind of art-deco-esque, no? Exciting to catch those surfaces lit up


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Does anyone have a samurai that they could try the shogun bracelet on? Maybe the crafter blue strap for the samurai will work for the shogun too...


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

cave diver said:


> Does anyone have a samurai that they could try the shogun bracelet on? Maybe the crafter blue strap for the samurai will work for the shogun too...


Never mind, I have confirmation from Crafter Blue that it doesn't fit. BUT, *Crafter Blue also said that the shogun strap is coming out THIS MONTH*


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello, here is mi Ti Shogun modded with a Crystal Times DD Anti Reflect blue sapphire.
Super light and super comfortable with its MM300 clasp.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

cave diver said:


> Never mind, I have confirmation from Crafter Blue that it doesn't fit. BUT, Crafter Blue also said that the shogun strap is coming out THIS MONTH


If that's really going to happen I hope they thinned it down somewhat to compensate for the lightness of the watch.

The ones I have for my Blumo and MM300 I love, but I think they may overpower the Shogun.

I had one for the SKX, but I thought it was too much strap for that watch.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

westy64 said:


> Hello, here is mi Ti Shogun modded with a Crystal Times DD Anti Reflect blue sapphire.
> Super light and super comfortable with its MM300 clasp.


looks good  I've got the same one with clear AR waiting to be fitted - where did you find the mm300 clasp? I've been looking for over a month and can't seem to find them except on ebay at daft prices...


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*









Back on the bracelet today as the trial period continues


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



aks12r said:


> where did you find the mm300 clasp? I've been looking for over a month and can't seem to find them except on ebay at daft prices...


It was fitted to the bracelet when I bought the watch (I paid for it).


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

I ordered my first Perlon strap, thinking the weave would look good with the shogun. It does, fantastic actually. But, I ordered a one-piece by Eulit and it's disappointing. At first I was surprised to find that it's 21mm wide, not 22, but I wet it down and it expanded to 22. The remaining issue is that it's very nearly too short for my 7.25" wrist inside with the AC on, so it may be too tight for the summer heat. It's a bummer because the material looks great. There is also some itchy stitching that I might be able to wax or melt so that it's softer, otherwise it feels really nice. I'd recommend this strap for anyone with a 7" or smaller wrist...

Are there perlon straps that others have found to work well on the shogun?


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



cave diver said:


> I ordered my first Perlon strap, thinking the weave would look good with the shogun. It does, fantastic actually. But, I ordered a one-piece by Eulit and it's disappointing. At first I was surprised to find that it's 21mm wide, not 22, but I wet it down and it expanded to 22. The remaining issue is that it's very nearly too short for my 7.25" wrist inside with the AC on, so it may be too tight for the summer heat. It's a bummer because the material looks great. There is also some itchy stitching that I might be able to wax or melt so that it's softer, otherwise it feels really nice. I'd recommend this strap for anyone with a 7" or smaller wrist...
> 
> Are there perlon straps that others have found to work well on the shogun?


I don't have a shogun but i had the same issue with 20mm eulit being 19mm.
I bought clockworksynergy double weave perlon that I like a lot. Not sure if its much longer than eulit.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Shogun Thread*

- - - Updated - - -



DuckaDiesel said:


> I don't have a shogun but i had the same issue with 20mm eulit being 19mm.
> I bought clockworksynergy double weave perlon that I like a lot. Not sure if its much longer than eulit.


I ordered one from Buckle&Crown, not a double weave, but i wanted a two-tone green. I love the look of the Eulit but I don't expect to buy another unless they start making them longer, and the proper width.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*

Don't know what it is, but I just love Olive Green on this watch. NATOs, Canvas, Rubber, whatever.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

the slightly darker tone to the metal and the green glow of the seiko lume is perfectly complimented by green. I am anxiously awaiting my green perlon in the mail...


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

Got it back from Japan! Alignment isn't perfect but I can live with it. Very cool watch.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

New strap day! By "Perlon" I guess Crown&Buckle means "very soft woven band" because this feels nothing like the Eulit. The Eulit is narrower and shorter than it should be, but it has some rigidity that helps hold the watch. This softer strap wouldn't work with any of my steel divers, but is ok with the featherlight shogun.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

cave diver said:


> New strap day! By "Perlon" I guess Crown&Buckle means "very soft woven band" because this feels nothing like the Eulit. The Eulit is narrower and shorter than it should be, but it has some rigidity that helps hold the watch. This softer strap wouldn't work with any of my steel divers, but is ok with the featherlight shogun.


am liking the look of that strap, are you happy with your shogun or still undecided?

I bought mine with the express intention of modding it but after a few weeks I have really come to appreciate that there is nothing wrong with it that* must be fixed * - everything is about the watch is fine  
of course I would prefer the case to be a few mm thinner and the crystal to be sapphire and the bezel to be ceramic, and in time I will change these myself because I cannot resist tinkering, but the stock unit is the most comfortable and accurate watch I have ever owned and has replaced swiss chronographs and smart watches on the wrist.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

Cross-posting here and in the samurai thread:



cave diver said:


> I put this together for a friend to show them the style cues as they evolved in the samurai -shogun lineage. It really made me appreciate all of them. Figured you all would enjoy the comparison. Note that the shogun came out after the gen 2, so this isn't a chronological series, exactly.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

I cross-thank you for this comparison !


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

In the last generations unnecessarily on struck the same pointers.


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

Love the green 'perlon' in the pic above. Good choice even though its not quite the right material.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

But he fits teeth on bezel.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

ulfur said:


> But he fits teeth on bezel.


i don't follow..


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

I just realized that the SARB021 has the same case design as the shogun, with a notch added to the crown guard and overall the whole case is downsized a bit ("baby shogun?"). Until I realized it was downsized I was thinking it would be a source for another bracelet and a glass case back (though not titanium). I don't know if I'm disappointed that the case that I thought was unique is on another watch, or if it just shows that Seiko aimed to make a classy, maybe slightly subdued style that can do double duty as an authentic diver and also in the office.

there are good pics all over the internet (like here) but I'll grab one or two to put up here soon.

EDIT: pics. 









This one borrowed from the sales forum:









Not the same case, but there are some cues carried over here too.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

The part of the case around the crown is different from the Shogun wich is currently on my wrist. For the rest you're right the shapes of the cases are very similar.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

westy64 said:


> The part of the case around the crown is different from the Shogun wich is currently on my wrist. For the rest you're right the shapes of the cases are very similar.


Right, it's as if they ground down the shogun crown guards and put a notch in each side for a deeper placement of the crown.


----------



## roxito (Feb 16, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


>


Strap details please ?


----------



## roxito (Feb 16, 2018)

electorn said:


> I decided it was time to join the Shogun family..
> 
> Georgefl74, you may notice one that is missing, don't worry - he is still here!
> 
> View attachment 11180362


Info on the curved end rubber strap on the MM as well as the rubber strap on the shogun please ? love them.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

roxito said:


> Info on the curved end rubber strap on the MM as well as the rubber strap on the shogun please ? love them.


They should be both crafter Blue.

Inviato dal mio VKY-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## roxito (Feb 16, 2018)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



hiroanz said:


> I put my Seiko Shogun on a 22mm Tissot rubber strap with clasp. Not a perfect fit. Still looking for the perfect rubber strap with curves end link and diver extension clasp for the Shogun.


did you eventually find a good fitting curved end strap ?


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



roxito said:


> did you eventually find a good fitting curved end strap ?


crafter blue says they are releasing theirs this month... getting close to the end of the month though...


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



cave diver said:


> Cross-posting here and in the samurai thread:


The original titanium Samurai SBDA was gen 1, SNM gen 2 was the stainless steel without the crown guards. Looking at the photos now you can see the experiment with no crown guards looks quite odd.

The Shogun is a more refined version of the original titanium Samurai. I owned the blue SBDA003 at the same time as my Shogun and it just got no wrist time.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



Richard- said:


> The original titanium Samurai SBDA was gen 1, SNM gen 2 was the stainless steel without the crown guards. Looking at the photos now you can see the experiment with no crown guards looks quite odd.
> 
> The Shogun is a more refined version of the original titanium Samurai. I owned the blue SBDA003 at the same time as my Shogun and it just got no wrist time.


Yes, sorry, I forgot to post my updated graphic in the shogun thread. Here you go. If you see errors, please let me know.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



cave diver said:


> Yes, sorry, I forgot to post my updated graphic in the shogun thread. Here you go. If you see errors, please let me know.


Nice work, looks good |>


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

It's here!!

https://www.crafterblue.com/seiko-shogun-strap-cb04









Only black and blue options. They seem to be hedging their bets on this one, and I can understand that with the mixed feelings Seiko fans have for this watch. I had hoped to also pick up a yellow, orange, or olive, but for me black will suffice for now. I was wondering if they would leave the polished section between the lugs uncovered, as some of their designs go right up under the bezel. I think it would have looked cool if they had covered it, but that would be in conflict with the original design intent from seiko, so it would probably have bothered me after the initial ooh-ahh phase. I also really like that they went with the grooved surface, like on their sumo strap, and not the more flat surface like on their turtle strap. I ordered mine immediately - Free three day shipping, but my shogun is still in the shop! This is going to make me crazy, the waiting...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



cave diver said:


> It's here!!
> 
> https://www.crafterblue.com/seiko-shogun-strap-cb04
> 
> ...


I've been wanting one of these, but two things disappoint me about this. First it doesn't look like it's matching the lug shape correctly based on the pictures, and 2nd it's 15mm longer than my Sumo strap. I like the shorter length for a 7" wrist.

I'll be interested to see your real world pictures.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

I'll certainly be posting when I get it.

edit - i think that the lug shape mis-match that you're speaking about couldn't be matched without covering the polished middle section that is recessed from the lugs. That might look cool because it would allow the strap to come all the way up to under the bezel, but it would change the look of the watch significantly by hiding both the polished inter lugs and the curved polished bridge between them - the seiko bracelet preserves these details, why wouldn't crafter blue? I will reserve my final judgment until mine arrives, but my first impression after considering your comment is that they made a good compromise between their conventional approach to running the strap against the simpler inter-lug shapes in the other watches, and preserving the details specific to this model.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

EDIT - +1 on the black strap - have been wanting to try crafter blue for a while... but I see can the point made by 59yukon01 - the straight edge of the hinge in the strap doesn't quite work with the curved edge of the case in that pic - hopefully just a photoshop issue  







have to say the finish on the buckle and keeper also looks good :-!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

aks12r said:


> EDIT - +1 on the black strap - have been wanting to try crafter blue for a while... but I see can the point made by 59yukon01 - the straight edge of the hinge in the strap doesn't quite work with the curved edge of the case in that pic - hopefully just a photoshop issue
> View attachment 13437427
> 
> have to say the finish on the buckle and keeper also looks good :-!
> View attachment 13437441


awesome strap but really, really too high, It looks like a wrist rest


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

too "high?"

If you mean the thickness of the strap, it's the same as the strap for the turtle, and I found that to be just fine. And, the height of the shogun is only 0.7mm shorter than the turtle, so relative height shouldn't be perceptibly different...

The stock plastic strap for the shogun is 6.5mm at the lug, and about 2mm after the accordion section, compared to 7.5mm at the lug on the Crafter blue, reducing gradually to 3.5mm at the end (i think it drops to about 5 right away after the lug on the turtle, but I don't have it anymore so I can't check).


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I was ready to jump on these when I received the email today and then I noticed the (to my eye) total mismatch between the lugs. It looks like they altered the SKX strap to fit the Shogun, if real life images look better I'll reconsider. 

We've been waiting what 2-3 years now ? Very disappointing for me.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*



impalass said:


> I was ready to jump on these when I received the email today and then I noticed the (to my eye) total mismatch between the lugs. It looks like they altered the SKX strap to fit the Shogun, if real life images look better I'll reconsider.
> 
> We've been waiting what 2-3 years now ? Very disappointing for me.


I'm trying to see what you guys are seeing, but I must not be understanding. If I look at the way the bracelet fits in the space between the lugs and how the rubber from the crafter blue strap, they look comparable,and fill the space fine. Is it just the horizontal line on the CB? I think that looks fine...


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

cave diver I understand what you're saying and certainly don't want to rain on your strap purchase, I was just hoping for a better design, imo the bracelet lug dip did not need to be copied and the horizontal line looks off in it's present position, just my 2 cents.
Hope you enjoy your strap and I'm looking forward to the pics.|>


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

the part I was looking at is circled below. The straight horizontal line doesn't follow the curve of the case - I am thinking its either a trick of the light exaggerating the line or it will be more subtle when the strap is on the wrist









impalass said:


> ... imo the bracelet lug dip did not need to be copied and the horizontal line looks off in it's present position, just my 2 cents.
> .|>


I think the bracelet lug dip is needed otherwise would cover the polished part of the case as cavediver said...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*

The above illustration is exactly what first caught my eye that I didn't like.

I would not have wanted the polished part covered up either, so hopefully this "line" is just a play on lighting in this particular picture. However both my Sumo and MM300 straps have that.

Shogun + DAS for last day of August.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*

is that a double dome sapphire with clear AR on yours?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



aks12r said:


> is that a double dome sapphire with clear AR on yours?


[/QUOTE]
No it's the stock hardlex.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*



59yukon01 said:


> No it's the stock hardlex.


My first thought with seikos is to get a double dome sapphire crystal, but find the very subtle dome of the stock crystal to be very appealing. Also, in many cases the modded shoguns have a dramatic fisheye effect that I really don't like, so I too have kept the stock crystal and hope I never have to replace it. I've thought about checking with Seiko about getting the Zimbe shogun sapphire, but I'm anticipating it being pretty expensive if available at all.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Shogun Thread*



cave diver said:


> My first thought with seikos is to get a double dome sapphire crystal, but find the very subtle dome of the stock crystal to be very appealing. Also, in many cases the modded shoguns have a dramatic fisheye effect that I really don't like, so I too have kept the stock crystal and hope I never have to replace it. I've thought about checking with Seiko about getting the Zimbe shogun sapphire, but I'm anticipating it being pretty expensive if available at all.


I've never been one to desire sapphire and think Seiko's hardlex to be just fine. The only way I'd ever replace mine with sapphire is if I could get the exact same look. I'm not a fan, and hate the look, of any domed crystal that protrudes above the bezel.

My Tuna being the only exception.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey all, just a heads up: Crafter Blue just went live with their Shogun dive strap a few days ago. I had one for my Blumo (sold) and now have one on the way for my Shogun.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

sheepdog812 said:


> Hey all, just a heads up: Crafter Blue just went live with their Shogun dive strap a few days ago. I had one for my Blumo (sold) and now have one on the way for my Shogun.


You're about 4 days behind.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=46896877


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

Apologies. I only checked back about 5 pages before i posted. Should have looked further.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

I'm in a bit of a rush so apologies for any dust and water drops, more dramatic shots maybe later on. For now, just the basics...

NEW Crafter blue shogun strap


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Ok, got some better light...


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Great pictures cave diver, I'm glad I was wrong about this strap, it's suits the Shogun very well and I'll be picking one up after all. :-!


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

cave diver said:


> Ok, got some better light...


damn that looks good on that strap! :-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Much better looking in your pictures and glad that's the case. 

I did read they come with the "slim fatties" so that's slightly disappointing, but not a deal breaker.

I'll be ordering one soon.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Much better looking in your pictures and glad that's the case.
> 
> I did read they come with the "slim fatties" so that's slightly disappointing, but not a deal breaker.
> 
> I'll be ordering one soon.


I considered lubing up some seiko fat spring bars, but haven't tried it yet. The holes are too small for seiko, but bigger than borealis, so it's doable I am sure. My gripe is with the keeper. This one isn't sharp like the one that I had with my turtle, but it's still not great at keeping the tail... and i guess I just don't like any extra metal on a rubber strap. I am using some other plastic keepers that are too big, and will order some smaller rubber keepers this weekend.

Overall it is super light and comfy, it doesn't feel like it clutches my wrist so aggressively as the turtle version, either because of the longer lug to lug, the apparently less acute angle of the strap to the case, and/or what appears to be a thinner strap. I considered a comment someone made before, that the crafter blue strap for the skx overpowered the watch. I haven't tried that combination, but even as light as the shogun is, I cannot imagine anyone thinking that it is overpowered by this strap - it's JUST thick enough to have integrity, and keeps the watch head in place, even when loose, without "clutching" my wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

cave diver said:


> I considered lubing up some seiko fat spring bars, but haven't tried it yet. The holes are too small for seiko, but bigger than borealis, so it's doable I am sure. My gripe is with the keeper. This one isn't sharp like the one that I had with my turtle, but it's still not great at keeping the tail... and i guess I just don't like any extra metal on a rubber strap. I am using some other plastic keepers that are too big, and will order some smaller rubber keepers this weekend.
> 
> Overall it is super light and comfy, it doesn't feel like it clutches my wrist so aggressively as the turtle version, either because of the longer lug to lug, the apparently less acute angle of the strap to the case, and/or what appears to be a thinner strap. I considered a comment someone made before, that the crafter blue strap for the skx overpowered the watch. I haven't tried that combination, but even as light as the shogun is, I cannot imagine anyone thinking that it is overpowered by this strap.


The SKX comment about overpowering the watch was mine. But not so much about weight. I felt it was too thick for the smaller case.

Glad you feel this one is somewhat thinner also.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I can't resist...








...the new strap is reminding me how much I love this watch. The handset, I was originally ambivalent about, I just love it when I catch it with the points out like this - everything looks so sharp. The grey glisten of the dial is complimented by the sheen of the rubber strap, as are the long, sculpted lugs.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I've been waiting on the Crafter strap for awhile now but I'm somewhat disappointed with the holes not accepting fat bars. Was that really this difficult? 

I've been using the wjean MM300 styled rubber for awhile now. Its similar feel to the stock MM rubber , definitely not soft but not too hard either, it conforms to the shape of the wrist after awhile and it accepts fat bars. Plus I like the rugged look, rings close to the 'Shogun' nick.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## roxito (Feb 16, 2018)

@cavediver, what is your wrist size ? 
Could you please post a pic of the underside of the wrist ? .. Would like to see how much overhang you have on the strap and also the buckle area.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*



roxito said:


> @cavediver, what is your wrist size ?
> Could you please post a pic of the underside of the wrist ? .. Would like to see how much overhang you have on the strap and also the buckle area.


Wrist circumference is 7.25" with an oval cross section. I'm this picture I'm wearing it loose for working at the computer, whereas I wear it one hole tighter when I'm up and around.










Here it is again one hole tighter, very comfy. 









The buckle is really nice - never pokes or catches, smooth and low-profile. It's the same on their other straps, but the angular cuts compliment the shape of the shogun case nicely. Also, since you don't ever see bother the buckle and the case at the same time... well... I was going to say that you never notice that the stainless buckle is a light color metal, but now I'm really looking at it and I can't tell a difference... how did they do that? Maybe it's just my lighting here.


----------



## roxito (Feb 16, 2018)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*

Thanks a lot for that quick and detailed response. I have a 6"wrist. I suspect, unfortunately this (otherwise awesome strap) will be too long for me ... it seems just right for your wrist.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



roxito said:


> Thanks a lot for that quick and detailed response. I have a 6"wrist. I suspect, unfortunately this (otherwise awesome strap) will be too long for me ... it seems just right for your wrist.


May i see a picture of the shogun on your wrist? I know someone with a 6" wrist who likes the shogun but doesn't think it would work on him.


----------



## roxito (Feb 16, 2018)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*

-- deleted duplicate post --


----------



## roxito (Feb 16, 2018)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*

Shogun's case width is kind of deceptive. It looks a LOT smaller on the wrist compared to similar sized watches. The included rubber strap is too long however for a 6" wrist IMO.
View attachment 13475635


I cannot find the individual lengths of each piece of the Crafter Blue shogun strap. Would you be able to share ?d


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

I will measure it this afternoon. The watch looks great on you - and even better I suspect if the shot is taken from farther away to mitigate the blown up effect of the perspective - honestly is a bit of a surprise to me because of the long lugs. I often wish it were wider, which would give it a look on my wrist more like how it looks on yours. I think you've got to get the crafter blue, it will clean up those lugs and I find it slims the watch down a little, making it wear smaller while looking chic.

Also, I like a little strap peaking out the back, but I can't quite get that without strangling my wrist (like I did here...)


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Finally headed home


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

cave diver said:


> Ok, got some better light...




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

Hot working conditions forced me to switch to rubber from my Samurai. Maybe I'll pull the trigger on a ratcheting clasp. That crafter blue looks good though.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

for Crafter Blue


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

meh, wasn't my best post.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

And, of course, very nice with the black one. The provided spring bars work fine with the Shogun.
BTW, the CB smells as strong as ever.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

When I discovered that my new-to-me skx is running SUPER slow, the shogun came off the bench for my Oaxaca trip.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

just got my shogun back from Paul at tempus watch mods - fantastic work and great guy to speak with. Had the crystal times clear AR double dome sapphire put in and a black date wheel. I was debating if the double dome was the right choice but it really makes the whole watch dial and bezel pop and adds great depth to the inner case. Also no fish-eye effect until at an acute angle so it seems to be the same as the oem hardlex. Have added the mm300 ratcheting clasp and the shogun is now my go to daily watch :-!
EDIT - sorry about the size and poor quality of the photographs


----------



## Ignaciob (Dec 28, 2016)

aks12r said:


> just got my shogun back from Paul at tempus watch mods....
> View attachment 13569531


I'm not sure where the previous owner of my Shogun got his, but looking at your pictures it looks the same. And I agree, it makes it pop.


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

First pic of my just acquired 007. Loving it, very happy to finally get my hands on this classic. 
I don't like bracelets so it's sitting on an isofrane, which is a very comfortable and decent looking combo.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Shogun on a Barton Bands canvas strap, with the 6R15 movement's slooooooow date change in progress:


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

Anyone has both shogun and sumo? Does the shogun sit flush on the wrist?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

gullwinggt said:


> Anyone has both shogun and sumo? Does the shogun sit flush on the wrist?


I have both and yes.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

cave diver said:


>


tired of the crafterblue strap already? :-d
I've held of purchasing the crafterblue for a while as I had just added the mm300 ratcheting strap but although I love the versatility and comfort I am falling out of love with the clasp end points which seem to dig in to the underside of my wrist when the ratchet is deployed


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> I have both and yes.


X2


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

cave diver said:


>


Is that a replacement crystal?
If so, could you kindly share details of what it is and where to find it? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

aks12r said:


> tired of the crafterblue strap already? :-d
> I've held of purchasing the crafterblue for a while as I had just added the mm300 ratcheting strap but although I love the versatility and comfort I am falling out of love with the clasp end points which seem to dig in to the underside of my wrist when the ratchet is deployed


I switch straps regularly. I find that the crafter blue is extremely light and comfortable, but sometimes I think that it is so understated that it makes the watch disappear on the wrist visually also and sometimes I want to visually "turn it up." My Nato looks amazing, and it has the benefit of feeling good when working at the computer (no clasp under wrist), but it's not as comfy as the CB for day to day wear. Like you, I picked up a ratcheting clasp for the bracelet, and like you I was surprised to find that the decrease in comfort wasn't worth the benefit of easy adjustments on the bracelet. I've been wearing my bracelet the last few days, with the oem clasp, and I've fallen i love with the comfort of that bracelet again. Using the OEM bracelet and clasp I have found this is the only bracelet that doesn't poke or gouge into my wrist when i am at my computer all day.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

tantric said:


> Is that a replacement crystal?
> If so, could you kindly share details of what it is and where to find it? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the double dome from crystal Times. I'm not sure about it yet. I don't like how high it is, but it does add depth to the dial that really looks great - for example the square tick marks on the chapter ring have become rectangles, looking more like a Seiko really. The fisheye look (magnifying the center) isn't awesome, but I've stopped noticing it. Looking back at the oem crystal, it distorts the dial so that it isn't readable from extreme angles, and that doesn't happen with the dome. Also, this dome reflects the whole world, and in some cases that reduces legibility.

I do miss the flatness of the overall watch design that this crystal changes. I was getting marks on my bezel insert where it departs from the oem crystal, and this domed version should prevent that.

The best thing about this crystal is the clear AR. The dial looks blacker, and when the light does illuminate the finely textured dial it looks silvery, not dull grey. I think what's happening is that the AR is stopping ambient light reflection off the matt dial, so you get either zero light or a lot of light, no mud in the middle.

Unsure about this, I already ordered the oem-geometry version from CT with clear AR. If I remember, I will post a comparison.


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

cave diver said:


> It's the double dome from crystal Times. I'm not sure about it yet. I don't like how high it is, but it does add depth to the dial that really looks great - for example the square tick marks on the chapter ring have become rectangles, looking more like a Seiko really. The fisheye look (magnifying the center) isn't awesome, but I've stopped noticing it. Looking back at the oem crystal, it distorts the dial so that it isn't readable from extreme angles, and that doesn't happen with the dome. Also, this dome reflects the whole world, and in some cases that reduces legibility.
> 
> I do miss the flatness of the overall watch design that this crystal changes. I was getting marks on my bezel insert where it departs from the oem crystal, and this domed version should prevent that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comprehensive response. I am also hesitant about the CT domed crystal. 
By OEM geometry I assume you mean the flat crystal, which I agree would suit the watch better.

Another question: how is the gap between the bezel and the crystal? I.e. how bevelled is the crystal? The original sits fairly flush with the case, and that's another aspect I would like to keep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

tantric said:


> Thanks for the comprehensive response. I am also hesitant about the CT domed crystal.
> By OEM geometry I assume you mean the flat crystal, which I agree would suit the watch better.
> 
> Another question: how is the gap between the bezel and the crystal? I.e. how bevelled is the crystal? The original sits fairly flush with the case, and that's another aspect I would like to keep.
> ...


No, the oem crystal is not flat. It is VERY slightly domed on top, but flat underneath. The oem crystal also is not quite flush with bezel insert. Running your finger out from the center of the crystal you will feel the lip of the bezel insert, which can (in my case HAS) catch on stuff and damage the inside edge of the insert. It's annoying that Seiko made a sloping insert that is mismatched with the oem crystal. The CT domed (really, "high-domed") crystal is more flush with the bezel insert.


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

All noted with thanks - very helpful advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Loving the look of the Shogun on the Barton Bands strap:


----------



## Leaynad (Jul 7, 2018)

Damn it, 
Why don't the new re-issues have the 22mm lug widths!
I think the 22mms makes it so much sportier!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

so it turns out the chapter ring on my shogun is not only misaligned but also misprinted o| 
skipping past the "why can't Seiko sort this out?" I am also told that replacement chapter rings purchased separately also have the same issues and it's just down to luck if you get one printed properly....

so - are there any alternative chapter rings that will be a direct replacement? 
I have seen a thread where someone replaced a shogun chapter ring with a 3rd party polished steel chapter ring for a sumo - but I really want to keep minute markers if possible... any ideas would be appreciated :-!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/shogun-chapter-ring-question-anything-custom-available-1689146-3.html


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

aks12r said:


> I am also told that replacement chapter rings purchased separately also have the same issues and it's just down to luck if you get one printed properly....


I've never heard that. Who provided this information? Doesn't sound likely to me.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

aks12r said:


> so it turns out the chapter ring on my shogun is not only misaligned but also misprinted o|
> skipping past the "why can't Seiko sort this out?" I am also told that replacement chapter rings purchased separately also have the same issues and it's just down to luck if you get one printed properly....
> 
> so - are there any alternative chapter rings that will be a direct replacement?
> ...


Just to make things worse, you should know that it may not be a case of a misprinted chapter ring but a misprinted dial!


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

Hippopotamodon said:


> Just to make things worse, you should know that it may not be a case of a misprinted chapter ring but a misprinted dial!


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :roll: well to put it in perspective the bezel and the dial indices line up perfectly!

The information was given to me by a seiko mod specialist who has seen these for years and he has sourced replacement chapter rings previously and experienced the alignment issue on the new parts.
Also, if we are to agree that the chapter ring is misprinted on the original that are installed- it makes sense that the replacement chapter rings would be made on the same equipment also, and thus have the same alignment issue.

going back to the original question just wondering if the sumo chapter ring is simply drop in replacement or if it also needs to be modified - I haven't seen anyone do this mod except for the guy in the link above... :think:


----------



## T111RDY (Aug 23, 2012)

My new to me Shogun - loving the lume!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

aks12r said:


> so it turns out the chapter ring on my shogun is not only misaligned but also misprinted o|
> skipping past the "why can't Seiko sort this out?" I am also told that replacement chapter rings purchased separately also have the same issues and it's just down to luck if you get one printed properly....
> 
> so - are there any alternative chapter rings that will be a direct replacement?
> ...


i think watchpartsplaza has them.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

Well, I tried the double domed crystal route, and while I liked the way that it made the case look deeper and the protection the high dome provided for the bezel insert, it never grew on me. I did however love the clear AR, so I replaced the oem crystal with a sapphire version of the same geometry and clear AR, from crystal Times. I'll try to explain my impressions, because I had a hard time finding descriptions of others' experience with both crystal options.

The high dome is almost comically high. The center of the dial is magnified quite a bit, creating a fisheye look that I was almost able to get used to, but in throwing off the aesthetic balance on the dial it changed the overall look of the watch. Looking straight on the dial became so prominent looking that I never really noticed the cool geometry of the case anymore. I know that the crystal doesn't cover the case, but ask any artist and they'll tell you that geometry moves the gaze of the observer, and this lens sucked my focus like a Hoover. Additionally, this made the watch look bigger, so much so that I was considering selling the watch after seeing myself in a mirror from 5' away and thinking I looked like a kid wearing dad's watch... I can only assume this had something to do with making the hands look so large, and I don't get that impression since changing back to the oem (-shaped) crystal.

From an angle, I like the flat dish-like appearance of the dial that the oem crystal achieves, but also like the greater mm300-like depth that the dd crystal creates (it looks pretty great at just the right angle...see second pic below). But, the super tall dome makes it look like a terrarium if you look at it from too much of an angle. That extra height creates a tall block feel, which suddenly looked bulky and out of balance on the bracelet and natos I use. It worked alright with the crafter blue rubber, but not as well as the oem shape. Also, that dome picks up all the reflections, so much so that I often had to tilt the watch to see where the minute hand was.

The AR on CT crystals helps a lot of seikos, A LOT. Some "black" Seiko dials look more dull grey compared to the enamel dials from other companies. I like a matte dial, but if it's black I want BLACK. the texture on the shogun dial makes it look grey, but I noticed that when I wear polarized glasses, the dial looks brilliant and dark. This is the result of the glasses blocking some of the light reflection off the textured surface, ie it blocked the light "noise". This is almost what the AR coating under the CT crystals also achieves. My tuna and now my shogun both look cleaner and darker in their "black" dials as a result. The shogun dial's texture effect isn't altogether inhibited, but now the dial looks black, or in the right light, silvery-dark grey. The result is what I think the designer must have intended, a lively transformative and brilliantly colored dial that looks a lot more expensive.

That's enough out of me. Hope this helps someone, buried deep in a rarely-visited thread about a generally under-appreciated Seiko.

Oem geometry (+ar)









Double domed (at the best angle)


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

good review of the CT crystal  
I have the double dome on my shogun now and although I disagree with the preference over the oem geometry I do agree with the effect the AR has on the dial. Looks much more silky black than the matt black it was before and then a dark charcoal grey in direct sunlight. I do also agree there's a lot more reflection from the dome however I expected this and wanted it over a direct reflection flash you get from the flat / oem geometry which I often founbd quite distracting.

Always confused by the fish-eye comments with these though as I just don't see it, except at very acute angles, just like on the oem. The added depth is down to the dome surface being ~2mm higher then the bezel but I still don't see any distortion that might enlarge the dial substantially... might be my own eyes, so many people have remarked on the effect.

edit - I personally think the double dome adds a more polished look overall - something I hope will match well with the LCBI bezel due in the new year


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

If I ever replaced the hardlex on my Shogun it would have to be a sapphire shaped like the OEM, for the simple fact I don't like domed crystals on any watch. I'm so used to the clarity from any angle that anything less would be a big disappointment.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> If I ever replaced the hardlex on my Shogun it would have to be a sapphire shaped like the OEM, for the simple fact I don't like domed crystals on any watch. I'm so used to the clarity from any angle that anything less would be a big disappointment.


to be fair, the double domed crystal actually has LESS distortion from extremely acute angles where the slight single domed shape of the oem crystal become unreadable. not a clarity issue, exactly, but a footnote on distortion and visibility. I would be interested to see how this watch looks with a truly flat crystal, especially if it was a little bit higher than the bezel like on the pelagos, but I wouldn't like the intense flash-like reflection that would happen when it caught the light at just the right angle.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

aks12r said:


> good review of the CT crystal
> I have the double dome on my shogun now and although I disagree with the preference over the oem geometry I do agree with the effect the AR has on the dial. Looks much more silky black than the matt black it was before and then a dark charcoal grey in direct sunlight. I do also agree there's a lot more reflection from the dome however I expected this and wanted it over a direct reflection flash you get from the flat / oem geometry which I often founbd quite distracting.
> 
> Always confused by the fish-eye comments with these though as I just don't see it, except at very acute angles, just like on the oem. The added depth is down to the dome surface being ~2mm higher then the bezel but I still don't see any distortion that might enlarge the dial substantially... might be my own eyes, so many people have remarked on the effect.
> ...


i think you might be misunderstanding the concept of the fish eye effect. the double dome crystal reduces the size of the peripheral parts of the dial, while magnifying the center. This is the result of the greater distance from the details in the center of the dial because of the high dome. Others with double domes, like the 300m tunas, are much less dramatic in the relative difference between the peripheral and central height, so this effect is not as apparent. This is a form of distortion best observed by looking directly at the dial, not from on oblique angle.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

I love my CT double dome


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

I was trying to capture the dazzling satin-like effect on the dial (a little gold looking, but maybe that's just the light I notice it in), the way it transforms in the light. I didn't succeed well enough to show it off in the diver forum, but you shogunners will appreciate it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Enjoying my new Crafter Blue fitted rubber today on the Shogun. The CB metal keeper sucked, but this one made it stay put perfectly.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

When the Crafter Blue Shogun strap first debuted I gave it a solid two thumbs down but then couldn't resist the Black Friday sale. It has arrived and I'm happy to report I could not have been more wrong.

The lug fitting works, the exposed shiny area just below the bezel is a pleasure to look at and my fear over the strap being too bulky was unnecessary. The keeper is a touch taller than the previous style and seems to slide towards the buckle in my case but it's only been a few hours of wear.

Following 59yukon01's pictures with one of my own is a humbling experience. ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

impalass said:


> When the Crafter Blue Shogun strap first debuted I gave it a solid two thumbs down but then couldn't resist the Black Friday sale. It has arrived and I'm happy to report I could not have been more wrong.
> 
> The lug fitting works, the exposed shiny area just below the bezel is a pleasure to look at and my fear over the strap being too bulky was unnecessary. The keeper is a touch taller than the previous style and seems to slide towards the buckle in my case but it's only been a few hours of wear.
> 
> ...


I was afraid it may be too thick based on the ones I have for my MM300 and Blumo, but it's not. Basically perfect, except for the keeper, which I replaced.

I'm still puzzled why it wasn't made for the fat spring bars, but at least they supply the correct ones.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

Re the keeper - I like it better than the Seiko keeper but I just don't like metal keepers. I HIGHLY recommend pirating one of the keepers from a 20mm borealis iso strap. Fits perfectly, same material, low profile, just perfect.

Re the polish - I was just taking notice the other day of the pattern of this watch using the polished surfaces serving as a bright backdrop behind the sun-ray like edge of the bezel from all sides.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I'm glad of titanium when it's below zero outside...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

crystal times double dome with clear AR


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

arghhhh - still trying to work out why the uploaded pics rotate sideways even though they are fine on the desktop !


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Guest star: Hamilton Khaki Sea Queen


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi All,

I thought it's time to own a dive watch as I'm attracted to the clean simplicity of them. I've been very pleased with Seiko quality in my Astron (selling of other reasons) so Seiko is a natural choice. Browsing through the gazillion of watches I like the design of the Shogun best. In my book titanium is the preferred metal when it comes to watches, so the choice is natural.

However, I have a queston. The watch would be irregularly worn, sometimes for days, sometimes not at all. I have tough and functional quartz watches that I love and they are everyday beaters for me and intend to keep it that way. The Shogun would be part of the rotation. So, apart from having to set the watch each time, is it damaging to the movement if I let it run down and stop and then re-start it a few days later? I'm not fond of the idea of a watch winder, it's like buying a machine to wear my watches for me...

If you don't recomment Shogun for the above reason, is there any other mechanical movement (e.g. hand-winding, spring drive, anything) that supports such irregular use or should I just stick to quarz?

Sorry for the basic question, but I'm not familiar with different types of mechanical movements.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Absolutely no problem for the watch, many (most?) of us wear different watches in rotation, and in my case, the majority of them are automatics. Good luck with the Shogun, you'll like it!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> Absolutely no problem for the watch, many (most?) of us wear different watches in rotation, and in my case, the majority of them are automatics. Good luck with the Shogun, you'll like it!


Thank you for the heads up. That's great to know.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Miklos86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I thought it's time to own a dive watch as I'm attracted to the clean simplicity of them. I've been very pleased with Seiko quality in my Astron (selling of other reasons) so Seiko is a natural choice. Browsing through the gazillion of watches I like the design of the Shogun best. In my book titanium is the preferred metal when it comes to watches, so the choice is natural.
> 
> ...


I'm not fond of the 6R15 movement, I consider it as the only flaw in the watch, but the power reserve is large and what's also important is that it auto-winds easy. Meaning you don't have to wear it all day long to keep it running. I can wear it during the morning, put it down for a day, pick it up, wear it for an evening, put it down for another day etc. I've found that my higher-beat automatics need more wear time with my lifestyle to keep running.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Shogun Pix >


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



cave diver said:


> Well, I tried the double domed crystal route, and while I liked the way that it made the case look deeper and the protection the high dome provided for the bezel insert, it never grew on me. I did however love the clear AR, so I replaced the oem crystal with a sapphire version of the same geometry and clear AR, from crystal Times. I'll try to explain my impressions, because I had a hard time finding descriptions of others' experience with both crystal options.
> 
> The high dome is almost comically high. The center of the dial is magnified quite a bit, creating a fisheye look that I was almost able to get used to, but in throwing off the aesthetic balance on the dial it changed the overall look of the watch. Looking straight on the dial became so prominent looking that I never really noticed the cool geometry of the case anymore. I know that the crystal doesn't cover the case, but ask any artist and they'll tell you that geometry moves the gaze of the observer, and this lens sucked my focus like a Hoover. Additionally, this made the watch look bigger, so much so that I was considering selling the watch after seeing myself in a mirror from 5' away and thinking I looked like a kid wearing dad's watch... I can only assume this had something to do with making the hands look so large, and I don't get that impression since changing back to the oem (-shaped) crystal.
> 
> ...


Looks so great on a nato. I think I may have to get one of these 007's that I have been eyeing for years.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love the CB rubber on the Shogun.


----------



## Norwegianwatchdude (Aug 3, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> Love the CB rubber on the Shogun.


Hi !

WHAT a great thread, enjoying it thoroughly ;-).

Mine arrived yesterday, a super condition 007 that had some hardlex scratches, so I`ve had a Crystal Times domed blue AR sapphire fitted. The dome is quite discreet, and the blue AR only pops with the right angle and light, and boy it looks good.

haven`t tried the unused original rubber , but it doesn`t look too comfy..

It joins an SBDC063, green Sumo and an 80`s 6309. Happy now.

Thor


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

This is one of those watches I'd like to see/handle in person. I think if I did, then it wouldnt be long before I'd be buying one. HA!


----------



## Norwegianwatchdude (Aug 3, 2018)

I wasn't like SUPER excited at first, but after my SBDC063 felt like a Natural progression from the Sumo - the Shogun seemed like the missing link. Specially after watching Bruce Williams' review on youtube and the 1 year review from Monochrome, I just had to give it a try.

BOY it is comfortable, still feeling weird with the Largest of my Seikos being the Lightest, but like wow! 
I feel like I've got an unusually comfortable small vintage diver on, weight wise, and then it pops out of my sleeve and it's BIG.


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Joined the club yesterday.. picked up a bnib Shogun to replace my PADI turtle..










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

No post since March 19th so let's bump this.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

More pix....


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Pix pix









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

Simply must have one of these beauties.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Today was a good day with the Shogun.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pinkdevil (Dec 24, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Beautiful strap. Where did you get it from and how much is it?

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



pinkdevil said:


> Beautiful strap. Where did you get it from and how much is it?
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

https://www.crafterblue.com/seiko-shogun-strap-cb04


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

First swim of this season


----------



## ILuvSubs (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice photos everyone. There is way too much enabling on this thread LOL!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Rainy day here.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

Does the Shogun fit 8" (20mm) wrists?


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

From Seiyajapan: *•Max wrist size 19.5mm*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

No respond? Com on ...


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

Why does the hour hand looks so short?
The lazy Seiko did not even bother to make the hour/arrow hand a little longer than the Monster?
What a shame!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

Beard Man said:


> Why does the hour hand looks so short?
> The lazy Seiko did not even bother to make the hour/arrow hand a little longer than the Monster?
> What a shame!


should fit 8" out of the box but if you find it doesn't can always add the mm300 clasp mod which a lot of owners do anyway 
I agree with the hands / dial combo on the shogun. I have an mm300 and whilst I love the brushed titanium / diashield on the shogun the dial and hands look..... anaemic compared to the mm300. Too thin, too short....

a slightly thinner mm300 case mm300 dial and hands and case made from shogun titanium, keeping the mm300 4 o'clock crown, 300m and movement..... now that I would buy at full RRP!!


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

aks12r said:


> should fit 8" out of the box but if you find it doesn't can always add the mm300 clasp mod which a lot of owners do anyway
> I agree with the hands / dial combo on the shogun. I have an mm300 and whilst I love the brushed titanium / diashield on the shogun the dial and hands look..... anaemic compared to the mm300. Too thin, too short....
> 
> a slightly thinner mm300 case mm300 dial and hands and case made from shogun titanium, keeping the mm300 4 o'clock crown, 300m and movement..... now that I would buy at full RRP!!


Thanks aks12r ,at last someone answered! Completely agree about short/small hour hand,it looks really weird!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Beard Man said:


> Why does the hour hand looks so short?
> The lazy Seiko did not even bother to make the hour/arrow hand a little longer than the Monster?
> What a shame!


It doesn't.

It's exactly as long as it needs to be since the 12 o clock 6 o'clock and 9 o'clock indexes are longer than usual on the dial.

OK the real reason is cause the rocketship looks perfect now.


----------



## Norwegianwatchdude (Aug 3, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> First swim of this season


DAMN! That Zimbe is awesome. Shogun @ another Level...


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> It doesn't.
> 
> It's exactly as long as it needs to be since the 12 o clock 6 o'clock and 9 o'clock indexes are longer than usual on the dial.
> 
> OK the real reason is cause the rocketship looks perfect now.


At 1,2,4,5,7,8,10,11 o'clock,the hour hand looks really small,very short,weird and unbalanced! 
But rocketship looks great!


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

Beard Man said:


> Thanks aks12r ,at last someone answered! Completely agree about short/small hour hand,it looks really weird!


bear in mind my comment was in comparison to the mm300. On it's own merits the Shogun is an amazing value watch with MUCH better wearability than the mm300, the hands on the Shogun match the dial & case well, however the mm300 is a watch than exemplifies the phrase "...the whole is greater than the sum of it's parts..." and in direct comparison the hands on the Shogun look very thin in a very large dial with very small markers, to my own eyes.
I have both watches and a number of swiss made. The Shogun kicked the swiss watches one of my wrist despite being much much cheaper in price, and the then MM300 kicked the Shogun & everything off since the start of 2019!
It's even getting suit time on the crafter blue strap...


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

aks12r said:


> bear in mind my comment was in comparison to the mm300. On it's own merits the Shogun is an amazing value watch with MUCH better wearability than the mm300, the hands on the Shogun match the dial & case well, however the mm300 is a watch than exemplifies the phrase "...the whole is greater than the sum of it's parts..." and in direct comparison the hands on the Shogun look very thin in a very large dial with very small markers, to my own eyes.
> I have both watches and a number of swiss made. The Shogun kicked the swiss watches one of my wrist despite being much much cheaper in price, and the then MM300 kicked the Shogun & everything off since the start of 2019!
> It's even getting suit time on the crafter blue strap...


Maybe Shogan is MUCH better wearability,but I don't like small hour hand,it looks tiny and unbalanced,IMHO.
I like hour hand on the SBDC051,it looks much better than Shogan,but don't like small protrusion at the end of the hour/minute hands on the SBDC051.
The best hour/minute arrow hands is on the Omega PO.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

In the nature.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The Official Shogun Thread*


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The Official Shogun Thread*

Amazing how enjoyable these watches are...


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

This is all the reason one needs to own a Shogun or any other model with this handset!








[/QUOTE]


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Beauty.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Shogun007 said:


> Beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely. :-!
But if you want to be true to your name, you might have to find an 007 to replace your 029 at some point. ;-)


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

The 2nd Seiko Zimbe Shogun coming soon.









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Oh that red Shogun..... Must have it. I am a sucker for red dials. 
Figures Seiko finally comes out with a red dial diver, and its a $2K titanium Shogun, limited to 500 pieces, and only available in Thailand.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'd be all over that Red if it wasn't sunburst.


----------



## Swiftks (Jul 14, 2019)

Hello all, first post, but have been lurking for a while. Pulled the trigger on a mint 007 last night on the bay. Paid a premium, but watch was right and include all original papers/box/warranty.

I choose this watch over both TAGs and Oris I was looking at, because 1) I love the look. 2) Even at a premium I still saved $. 3) I love the cult following this watch has, especially on this forum.

I'm not a multi watch guy, I buy one watch and it's my every day watch, until it dies.... So I didn't make the decision to purchase this watch lightly.

All that being said, one of the other main selling points I like about this watch is some of the upgrades that can be done to the, we'll call it, less than stellar parts.
Upon purchase, I also immediately ordered the low dome CT020 Clear AR from crystaltimes and a MM300 clasp... both of which should be delivered before the watch (inbound from Europe).

One thing that I can't seem to find that I would really also like is the black date wheel. Pretty sure I have the right part #; 0878207. Just can't find the damn thing for sale anywhere. Does anyone know where I can purchase this from?

As soon as the watch comes in, I'll be taking it to a professional local watch smith to do a service and deep clean, as well as install the crystal and clasp. Would they be able to order this part directly from Seiko?.... If they could order it, shouldn't I be able to as well? Anyway, it's like the one piece I'm currently missing, and just nagging at me.

Hope to be able to contribute in the future here.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

Swiftks said:


> Hello all, first post, but have been lurking for a while. Pulled the trigger on a mint 007 last night on the bay. Paid a premium, but watch was right and include all original papers/box/warranty.
> 
> I choose this watch over both TAGs and Oris I was looking at, because 1) I love the look. 2) Even at a premium I still saved $. 3) I love the cult following this watch has, especially on this forum.
> 
> ...


black date wheel 878.207 cost me £14.95 inc shipping from carousel - hpth  
personally I would not do it - the black date wheel with white print makes it more difficult to read the date - I am looking to revert this mod at some point in the future!
pics of your dome when fitted please - I went with the double dome clear AR!


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

I've been contemplating a Shogun for probably 2-years now. I have a thing for Ti watches and divers...so what's not to like?! In that time however I've flipped A LOT of watches. Everything from $ to $$$$ pieces...now the thing that has been interesting is through all my watch speed dating...my go to has consistently been my SKX007....Honestly, its the least expensive watch I have ever owned and it is really the best fitting watch I've ever owned! It just fits so incredibly well...unfortunately doesn't keep good time (meaning to get it regulated or upgraded movement), but fit is fantastic!. So when I saw the dims on the Shogun I was really concerned because the SKX fits me so well...but like all Seiko watches....they never seem to fit like the dims would suggest...and that's the case here. The Shogun fits quite nicely. The L2L is a bit long, but not overly so. I took it off the bracelet immediately as I really can't wear bracelets...I've tired...That's why my 5 digit Sub got traded...just didn't like the extra weight and bulk. The Shogun immediately got put on a two-piece Eulit perlon...these are really brilliant...and wow is it a nice fit. I'm really looking forward to looking at it over the next few days and admiring all the details...so far I am just crazy impressed. I think the SKX will now safely go out for some R&R and the 4 other watches will be on permanent watch box duty or flipped. I feel a nice sailcloth w/deployant coming on here...and an everyday kind of thing for a while.....Shogun = Brilliant!


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

shogun case, size, fit, and finish are very good and deserve more love from Seiko in the shape of a better movement!


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*



aks12r said:


> shogun case, size, fit, and finish are very good and deserve more love from Seiko in the shape of a better movement!


When you look at the design of the case and the material, it's really not far off of a grand Seiko, and with an 8L movement it would be comparable in all ways, except the bracelet. So, that might sort of defeat the purpose of this mid-tier watch in their market.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I like the Shogun and might be interested in one eventually. Could anyone answer the following questions?

1) Does the Shogun use a titanium crown tube, and have there been many owner problems with them? (I read somewhere that there were, that's why I'm asking here)

2) Is the crown tube an integrated part of the watch's case, or could it be removed/replaced easily if needed?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> I like the Shogun and might be interested in one eventually. Could anyone answer the following questions?
> 
> 1) Does the Shogun use a titanium crown tube, and have there been many owner problems with them? (I read somewhere that there were, that's why I'm asking here)
> 
> 2) Is the crown tube an integrated part of the watch's case, or could it be removed/replaced easily if needed?


1) a. yes
b. I have had with a 029
2) yes its integrated


----------



## Swiftks (Jul 14, 2019)

Oh boy!!!! Things are happening!!! Just got my SBDC007 in... 8 days from Serbia.. not to shabby!

Anyway, watch is in extremely good condition considering it's been a discontinued model for several years.

Parts I already have or that or inbound within the next few days:

- Titanium Alloy + SS MM300 clasp (Part #D1K6AM-BK00)
- CrystalTimes Low Single Dome Clear AR Sapphire Crystal (Part #CT020)
- CyrstalTimes Polished SS Chapter Ring (Part #CT205)
- Full set of factory gaskets (bezel, case back & crown) (Part #0G340BA11 / 0J316BA42 / EZ0140B0A)
- Additional Factory Seiko Bracelet Link (Part #D00B1DM-LK00)
- Black Date Wheel (Part #0878207)
- Factory New Seiko 6R15-D Movement (Part #U6R1522D)


Just wanted to list the part numbers in one place for any future reference.

Ordered a additional factory titanium link just in case the bracelet comes up short once the MM300 clasp is added... had seen some reviews to this effect.... didn't want the watch to be wear-ready and not fit. Don't know if it was needed, as the watch came with one additional link, but better safe than sorry. Plus, if I don't need it, I'm sure someone on here would be more than willing to buy it from me.

As far as the new movement goes, I called a couple reputable watch shops around town, and to have the movement serviced was going to be about $160 - $170. I was able to find a factory new 6R15 D movement for $155 w/ shipping from Europe.... Was $20 more than the NE15C version I could have also sourced; but figured I'd go with the original Seiko Japanese movement, instead of the international version.

Anyway, as soon as all the parts get in over the next week or so, I'll take some before pics, then off to the Watch Shop for a couple weeks.... should have all the parts they need, just pay for labor, and a pressure test.


----------



## Swiftks (Jul 14, 2019)

Well, all of the above pieces have arrived and it's off to the watch smith tomorrow. I do think I'll keep the white date wheel for now.... just makes it flow with the hour markers. Everything else will be getting exchanged though; sapphire low dome, polished s/s chapter ring, MM300 clasp, all 3 gaskets, & entire new movement. After pictures to be posted in 3 - 4 weeks.


----------



## Swiftks (Jul 14, 2019)

*Sorry double post*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

I love the term “Watchsmith”. Looking forward to when you get it back. I’d like to make a few of these mods to my Shogun. Cheers!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Got one of these on the way:


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Swiftks (Jul 14, 2019)

So, one week later and the watch was ready to pick up from the "watch smith."

When I initially took it in and went over everything I wanted done/changed, and then presented each part, the guy at the counter said, "Wow I've never seen anyone come in with _everything_ they need!" I was thinking to myself, you've obviously never dealt with anyone from WUS forum then!!! MUUUHAHAHAH... we know our sh*t!!!!

Anyway, watch looks great, couldn't be happier.... lover the polished chapter ring with the white date wheel. Sapphire is crystal clear, and low like stock mineral was. The marine master clasp is great, although I can confirm I did have to add a additional link to the bracelet, as it was to tight with just the clasp swap, and then fine tuned it by moving it in one hole on the buckle; fits just like it did before now.

Hope the pictures come out ok, all I had was my cell phone. If you have any questions, just ask. Thanks for all the help WUS!!!!


----------



## Norwegianwatchdude (Aug 3, 2018)

First question: easy way to polish out light marks on the hardlex?

Second:

How do I check the production date on a Shogun?

Is there a difference on the box design? I’ve got 2.. one from 2012 with this box: the box has a central orange square with an orange Prospex logo and orange Seiko logo smaller underneath. The other Shogun I don’t know the year of, no orange logo only a simple Seiko central logo... newer or older?


----------



## Swiftks (Jul 14, 2019)

Norwegianwatchdude said:


> First question: easy way to polish out light marks on the hardlex?
> 
> Second:
> 
> ...


To check production date:

WatchSleuth - Seiko Date Finder
or
SEIKO - Serial Number to Manufacture Date Decoder


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Norwegianwatchdude said:


> First question: easy way to polish out light marks on the hardlex?
> 
> ...


Seeing as second question has been answered, there is no "easy" way to polish hardlex. You need to use a diamond crystal polish and have some patience.

If the scratching is very light, you can probably polish them out. If not, you might be able to improve them a little. Polywatch make a diamond version of their polish (it's the only one I've tried).


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norwegianwatchdude (Aug 3, 2018)

Swiftks said:


> To check production date:
> 
> WatchSleuth - Seiko Date Finder
> or
> SEIKO - Serial Number to Manufacture Date Decoder


THANKS a lot!

The oldest of my 2 Shoguns had an AD service in May, and is this week running approx. +2/3 secs AFTER F O U R DAYS !!

For sale! the second one!

PS Not out for sale here on WUS yet, I have a 2013 FULL SET for sale (my wife found out I have 2!, New hardlex and service July, unfitted Blue AR domed Sapphire, $650 included MM300 ratcheting clasp.
Check photos on my Instagram @thorsvaboe!


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Just thought I would share some info that I had a difficult time with. 

I needed a link for the shogun bracelet which I discovered was difficult to find online 

Email to Seiko USA they responded quickly and have the link in stock

Part number D00B1DM-LK00
US $72 plus tax and shipping I was all in at $85

Ordered by phone at 1800 334 0962

Hope this helps if anyone is looking for a link. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norwegianwatchdude (Aug 3, 2018)

kmangino47 said:


> Just thought I would share some info that I had a difficult time with.
> 
> I needed a link for the shogun bracelet which I discovered was difficult to find online
> 
> ...


Ouch, for one link..
I'm now very scared having ordered a Grand Seiko half link from an AD without price checking&#8230;..


----------



## ja1911 (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Norwegianwatchdude said:


> Ouch, for one link..
> I'm now very scared having ordered a Grand Seiko half link from an AD without price checking&#8230;..


I know, but I needed a link and no other option. Picked watch up used sized way to small with no extra links.

GS may comp u the link if u purchased it from them. I'm no sure but I know Omega and Rolex will provide extra links free of charge if u purchased from AD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

Just picked this up today in Thailand and with a 25% discount too.

Lovely watch with a superb dial









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## julianpierce68 (Nov 10, 2017)

Shogun arrived today


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Has anyone found a source for Shogun Bracelet extension links in the US? 
I have the Titanium Alloy + SS MM300 ratchet adjustable clasp (Part #D1K6AM-BK00) which is a bit shorter than the factory clasp, so I believe I need one Factory Seiko Bracelet Link (Part #D00B1DM-LK00).
At present, I have that MM300 clasp attached using an inexpensive SS extension (which actually looks okay and wears pretty well), but I'd prefer the strength and simplicity of a proper Shogun bracelet extension link.
I can find an online source in Europe (watchpartsplaza) that will ship to the US, but I'd prefer to buy from someone in the US, if possible.
Is there a reliable seller for Shogun parts online? Alternatively, does anyone here care to sell one?
Thx.


----------



## Swiftks (Jul 14, 2019)

Patent Guy said:


> Has anyone found a source for Shogun Bracelet extension links in the US?
> I have the Titanium Alloy + SS MM300 ratchet adjustable clasp (Part #D1K6AM-BK00) which is a bit shorter than the factory clasp, so I believe I need one Factory Seiko Bracelet Link (Part #D00B1DM-LK00).
> At present, I have that MM300 clasp attached using an inexpensive SS extension (which actually looks okay and wears pretty well), but I'd prefer the strength and simplicity of a proper Shogun bracelet extension link.
> I can find an online source in Europe (watchpartsplaza) that will ship to the US, but I'd prefer to buy from someone in the US, if possible.
> ...


You can call and order from Seiko US service... but it's like $85 for a link.... see post on previous page.
I had to do the same thing.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Swiftks (Jul 14, 2019)

Couldn't help myself.... loving my new Crafter Blue strap.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

007 on a Red Rock today:


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

My new to me Shogun. Wish I could've gotten the pre prospex dial but it certainly wasn't a deal breaker.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



Time Seller said:


>


beauty!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



ASC777 said:


> beauty!


Thanks!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

I hope I am not too late to join the shogun team

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

One of my earlier Seikos!


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateBeasle (May 24, 2013)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



Time Seller said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## NateBeasle (May 24, 2013)

*Re: The &quot;Official&quot; Shogun Thread*

.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



NateBeasle said:


> Great shot!


Thanks! 

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice shot.
We sure try to do our part to keep this thread going, huh? ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> Nice shot.
> We sure try to do our part to keep this thread going, huh? ;-)


No kidding. Guess it just takes that certain person to realize what an awesome watch it really is.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

My buddy trying on the Shogun.


















IG: th3measure


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Shogun with nato strap. I think it's better than the rubber strap









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

sevaseka said:


> Shogun with nato strap. I think it's better than the rubber strap
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Interesting texture on that NATO. What's the brand?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

59yukon01 said:


>


Great picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

meking said:


> Great picture!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Interesting texture on that NATO. What's the brand?


sorry, no clue. I got it with the watch

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*










IG: th3measure


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Comparison shot of the two Zimbe Shogun, both stunning but I think I prefer the gradient blue slightly.









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

OS on CB


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*The "Official" Shogun Thread*

A new strap give my shogun new life and it's back off the shelf. I think the bracelet sort of tunes down the sharp lines that make the shogun exciting (and some grand drinks that are nearly identical in case design). And, sometimes I think the bracelet makes it look too big... which is not something I would have thought a year or two ago, but new job, new perspective, all that. It's great on almost every strap I've tried it on. The MN is the latest, on loan from my tuna, here it is "seen" fading into the shadow to allow the case lines to pop.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*

Keepin' the thread alive... b-)


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Always want to change a leather strap.. but my skin sensitive to leather.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



cave diver said:


> A new strap give my shogun new life and it's back off the shelf. I think the bracelet sort of tunes down the sharp lines that make the shogun exciting (and some grand drinks that are nearly identical in case design). And, sometimes I think the bracelet makes it look too big... which is not something I would have thought a year or two ago, but new job, new perspective, all that. It's great on almost every strap I've tried it on. The MN is the latest, on loan from my tuna, here it is "seen" fading into the shadow to allow the case lines to pop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great pic


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

*Re: The "Official" Shogun Thread*



cave diver said:


> A new strap give my shogun new life and it's back off the shelf. I think the bracelet sort of tunes down the sharp lines that make the shogun exciting (and some grand drinks that are nearly identical in case design). And, sometimes I think the bracelet makes it look too big... which is not something I would have thought a year or two ago, but new job, new perspective, all that. It's great on almost every strap I've tried it on. The MN is the latest, on loan from my tuna, here it is "seen" fading into the shadow to allow the case lines to pop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great pic :-!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: The Official Shogun Thread*


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Never own a mm300 i am not sure the chunky and weight will make my wrist fatigue. Currently this shogun wear like a glove. Anyone can share ur mm300 experience compare to shogun?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

sernsin said:


> Never own a mm300 i am not sure the chunky and weight will make my wrist fatigue. Currently this shogun wear like a glove. Anyone can share ur mm300 experience compare to shogun?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure *59yukon01* will chime in here. He has both.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Without saying the Shogun is much lighter. Personally the MM300 is very comfortable, even with the bracelet, so I never get wrist fatigue. Once either is on my wrist they kind of disappear from thought unless I look at them.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Uploading this photo to vent my frustration. Why can't Seiko just deliver on what they promise? Had the regular SBDC029 and loved the watch, except for the fact that the dial wasn't deep black but matte and that the slightly curved Hardlex generated too many reflections and didn't let the indexes shine.

Then this limited edition comes out with a beautiful dial and flat sapphire. And I bought mine in like three days.

Then the watch arrives and there's a beautiful dial sure. And a flat sapphire. And a cyclops. OK, I knew that, I can live with that, although it has no place on a sports watch. And the effin' sapphire has ZERO AR. ZILCH. And it protrudes from the bezel.. W.T.actual F. Seiko?

I still enjoy the watch but I will DEFINITELY replace that crystal when service time comes. Funny thing is that this one is the only accurate 6R15 I've ever had. It runs COSC! And I don't have any excuses to send it to service before at least a couple of years.

/rant off

I'd really like to hear from someone with the new Sumo on how the new flat sapphire they have compares as far as AR goes. From what I've seen I suspect it's the same shiite.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Seiko has some great AR coatings that they use on the Astrons. I don't know why the one they use on the diver's watches is so inferior. Even on really expensive diver's,


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Without saying the Shogun is much lighter. Personally the MM300 is very comfortable, even with the bracelet, so I never get wrist fatigue. Once either is on my wrist they kind of disappear from thought unless I look at them.


Tqsir mm300 will be my next grail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

I bought the shogun 2 years ago and it's really easy to love! I bought the mm300 about a year later and I haven't looked back. Occasionally I try the shogun on for a few hours but end up going back to mm300 every time. mm300 is very easy to wear 24-7 as long as you have strap options. With bracelet you are looking at almost 1/4 of a kilo of steel on your wrist... 

one day, when I win the lottery, I'm going to ask someone to put the 8l35b movement from my mm300 into my shogun case, swap out the dials, date wheel and the hands, get a custom bezel, sapphire lens and an exhibition sapphire case back... and never think about buying another watch in this lifetime ;-) b-)


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

MM300 too far for me to reach. But I own mm200 to just scratch the itchy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ifys (Mar 7, 2020)

Hello everyone !!
I am looking for 1 extra link (D00B1DM-LK00) for my Shogun


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Time Seller said:


>


Misalign

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Time Seller said:


>





sernsin said:


> Misalign





sernsin said:


>


Ditto, only worse.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Seiko famous misalign shogun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


great strap choice |>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

aks12r said:


> great strap choice |>


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

4peat.....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Let's keep this thread alive... ;-)


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

So I just read through the entire 200 pages of this thread. I either have or have had most of the popular mid tier divers skx007, Turtle, mm300 Tuna, Sumo Gen 2, Bluemo Gen 2, Sumo Gen 3, mm200, 62Mas both Blue and Black 051/053 so I am feeling I probably have to give this one a try. A couple concerns about this one. Titanium: I did have a Pelagos once and it just didn't do it for me. I think part of it might have been that it was one of the very few watches I bought preowned and got burned on. The seller got banned and I wound up with the watch, but it was not at all in the condition that he showed in the pictures so kind of bitter about that. Anyway I am willing to give a titanium watch a go again, but I am concerned that I am going to get the feeling that it makes the watch feel cheap. The aluminum bezel insert is a bit of a concern, but I think I can live with that. The hardlex, I don't like it but I can either live with it or I can change it out. It is not all that big a deal to me. 

Here is the 1 thing I am really uncertain on: The Clasp
I know for sure that I am going to hate the clasp because I have had basically this same clasp before and I am not a fan. I really like to put these divers on a rubber strap or even a leather one in the winter but thinking about the rubber. I have seen all the pics of the crafter blue and they look great, but I like to put a watch on a deployant and the crafter blue isn't all that great for that. No way you can put the crafter blue on the OEM deployant. With the lugs at the case being 22mm that really limits what you can do. Does anyone know of a decent 20mm Seiko branded clasp? I know about the skx and the Tuna. What I am talking about is a Seiko branded 20mm clasp that is at least the quality of the one that is on the sbdc051/053 & mm200 sbdc061?


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

The Sub is not mine. Just compare. Owned 061 but I sold it and keep the shogun, all u mentioned really valid, aluminum insert, sapphire, light weight ( plastic feel ) the only unique I found is the case shape. Bold and sharp. Last but not less the aluminum insert make the watch less dressy too compare to ceramic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Seeing all these wonderful shoguns makes me realise I miss the one I sold last year... time for another one?


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

tantric said:


> Seeing all these wonderful shoguns makes me realise I miss the one I sold last year... time for another one?


Wait for the spb149.... but the titanium shogun is unique. Not many handsome titanium watch out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

NS1 said:


> View attachment 15139857
> 
> 
> View attachment 15139861


Where to get that canvas strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

sernsin said:


> Where to get that canvas strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Chevron strap from Crown and Buckle. Big fan.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

I am so glad I got this when I did









Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## watchfreak74 (Jul 25, 2019)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## yycgee (Aug 24, 2019)

georgefl74 said:


> Uploading this photo to vent my frustration. Why can't Seiko just deliver on what they promise? Had the regular SBDC029 and loved the watch, except for the fact that the dial wasn't deep black but matte and that the slightly curved Hardlex generated too many reflections and didn't let the indexes shine.
> 
> Then this limited edition comes out with a beautiful dial and flat sapphire. And I bought mine in like three days.
> 
> ...


I purchased the new Green Sumo (SPB103) and sold it right away. I'm almost positive it didn't have AR on the crystal. It gave me a new appreciation for the Hardlex on the prior generation.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

I love this scuba


----------



## Swiftks (Jul 14, 2019)

Had some maternity photos shot last week. My wife hated this particular pic... said, "It looks like a watch advertisement." I just smiled.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

Seiko 5 Mod:
Ceramic Insert 007 Yachtmaster Sliver
Sapphire Double Dome No bevel Edge
Deep Sea Polished steel bezel


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Karar said:


> Seiko 5 Mod:
> Ceramic Insert 007 Yachtmaster Sliver
> Sapphire Double Dome No bevel Edge
> Deep Sea Polished steel bezel
> ...


Wrong thread maybe as this definitely isn't a Shogun?


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Swiftks said:


> Had some maternity photos shot last week. My wife hated this particular pic... said, "It looks like a watch advertisement." I just smiled.
> 
> View attachment 15205569


Beautiful ^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I have not had this out in a while...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15351797


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


You inspired me with the CB


----------



## hornet222 (Jun 16, 2017)

I was foolish and sold my sbdc007 a while ago. Now I miss this light and easily wearable titanium diver during the summer


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

hornet222 said:


> I was foolish and sold my sbdc007 a while ago. Now I miss this light and easily wearable titanium diver during the summer











Is getting rare now. There is very less good looking Ti diver watch out there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

Love my shogun.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn Mi 9T Pro met Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Wore it all week, +9 seconds total. One of my better performing 6Rs.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Enjoying my Shogun even more after seeing pictures of the "new Shoguns" (SPB189, SPB191). Ugh!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

After not wearing the Shogun for more than a year I have a new found appreciation of the design and "wearability" of this model. Not as photogenic as the MM300 I have been wearing but infinitely more comfortable and convenient to wear every day. Usually I fidget and adjust the mm300 all day long and after an unfortunate accident where the mm300 gave the wife a bruised black eye when we were both asleep, it has now been banned from the bedroom - but the titanium makes this a comfortable (and safer!) watch to wear when asleep.
Few pics of mine with black date wheel and double crystal times sapphire.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

aks12r said:


> After not wearing the Shogun for more than a year I have a new found appreciation of the design and "wearability" of this model. Not as photogenic as the MM300 I have been wearing but infinitely more comfortable and convenient to wear every day. Usually I fidget and adjust the mm300 all day long and after an unfortunate accident where the mm300 gave the wife a bruised black eye when we were both asleep, it has now been banned from the bedroom - but the titanium makes this a comfortable (and safer!) watch to wear when asleep.
> Few pics of mine with black date wheel and double crystal times sapphire.


Hilarious story...








Here is my OG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

just spit-balling here, but with the 2020 shoguns being identical in case size, is it likely that the bezels will fit with the older 029 / 007 models? I couldn't find any info if they have been upgraded to ceramic though... just a thought


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

aks12r said:


> just spit-balling here, but with the 2020 shoguns being identical in case size, is it likely that the bezels will fit with the older 029 / 007 models? I couldn't find any info if they have been upgraded to ceramic though... just a thought


The new bezels look like they could be ceramic. Fingers crossed they fit the 029/007!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

It's highly unlikely these bezel inserts will be available for sale separately. Seiko only sells bezel + bezel insert combos and the price skyrockets.

I do hope however it will fuel some interest on an aftermarket ceramic bezel insert for the Shogun as there are none available .


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

All I can say is that I've been asking Carlos at LCBI if a lumed bezel was on the horizon for the shogun and the response has always been affirmative but subject to demand from enquiries. If the new bezel also does not fit the old model, I guess it's a dead duck at this point.

Better news, this watch really is quite versatile! Has an amazingly comfortable worn-in Hirsch leather strap lying around and I think it suits the Shogun better than even the bracelet does 👍
View attachment 15530263


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Here's a mockup of a Shogun mod I'm working on with a green mosaic pearl "MM300" dial. Re: the new Shogun bezels, I would be VERY surprised if that's ceramic. If it is, Seiko has mastered blending ceramic colors better than Rolex has. My guess is painted aluminum, or some kind of coating similar to what the SBDC051/61 have. I wonder if DLW could be convinced to make one for the Shogun? They make one for the SKX031, and that's been OOP for over a decade and it's hard to even find one these days.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rpleupen (Jun 21, 2019)

Davekaye90 said:


> Here's a mockup of a Shogun mod I'm working on with a green mosaic pearl "MM300" dial. Re: the new Shogun bezels, I would be VERY surprised if that's ceramic. If it is, Seiko has mastered blending ceramic colors better than Rolex has. My guess is painted aluminum, or some kind of coating similar to what the SBDC051/61 have. I wonder if DLW could be convinced to make one for the Shogun? They make one for the SKX031, and that's been OOP for over a decade and it's hard to even find one these days.
> 
> View attachment 15538252


That is a stunning dial. Where did you buy it?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Mi 9T Pro met Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

rpleupen said:


> That is a stunning dial. Where did you buy it?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Mi 9T Pro met Tapatalk


New release from @donovanlai.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Commonly known as a "mod".


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Yobokies could be another possible source for a Shogun ceramic bezel option. He's made several for the 42mm 62MAS reissues, and the MM200s.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Davekaye90 said:


> Yobokies could be another possible source for a Shogun ceramic bezel option. He's made several for the 42mm 62MAS reissues, and the MM200s.


I've bought subpar items from yobokies in the past and wouldn't bother with his stuff anymore unless I am dead certain that the item fits well.

Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> I've bought subpar items from yobokies in the past and wouldn't bother with his stuff anymore unless I am dead certain that the item fits well.
> 
> Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


Fair enough. The only thing I've ever ordered from Yobokies was a fixed SKX bezel, but that was a few years ago. The ceramic bezels I've gotten from DLW and Namoki are both very well made.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

The Zimbe is my official COVID-19 watch so back on my wrist it goes during the two-weeks of the month I'll be at work since we are on rotation. Hope my luck continues.


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Sbdc029









Enviado desde mi SM-G9600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Halo2018$ (Dec 6, 2018)

I have owned the Seiko Shogun twice and sold it twice. I’m now regretting it for the 3rd time. Why do I keep selling it? I think because of the case diameter. It is large in my 7” wrist. I love titanium and have a Breitling and Casio titanium. I miss the Shogun....again. I start looking on eBay and Gnomon etc. Driving me nuts. I think I will own it again but it keeps getting more expensive. Not looking for answers just venting. Thank you, Fred


----------



## Halo2018$ (Dec 6, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> The Zimbe is my official COVID-19 watch so back on my wrist it goes during the two-weeks of the month I'll be at work since we are on rotation. Hope my luck continues.
> 
> View attachment 15543273


Nice collection. Is this blue dial Seiko titanium? Would love to know the model number. Thank you, Fred


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Halo2018$ said:


> Nice collection. Is this blue dial Seiko titanium? Would love to know the model number. Thank you, Fred


I suppose you refer to the Zimbe? It's SPB057.

Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halo2018$ (Dec 6, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> I suppose you refer to the Zimbe? It's SPB057.
> 
> Sent from my AGS2-W09 using Tapatalk


Yes. Thank you.
Fred


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Good example no X shogun will getting harder to find. This will be a new vintage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## mrcoach32 (Feb 26, 2012)

Very nice! I've been a mostly Rolex, but also Omega, Panerai, and Tudor guy for a long time. The only watch I've ever regretted flipping was my 42mm Planet Ocean titanium because it was just incredibly comfortable. I've never had a Seiko before and I tried on my buddy's SBDC029 Shogun and loved it, but wasn't a fan of the busy dial. Found an almost mint SBDC007 Shogun with domed sapphire, black date wheel, and Marine Master ratchet clasp, which will be delivered tomorrow. Pretty stoked to get it.



Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15578658


----------



## mrcoach32 (Feb 26, 2012)

I've never owned a Seiko. I've been a collector of mostly Rolex sports models, but I've also Omega, Panerai, Tudor, and a several others. Only watch I've ever regretted flipping was my 42mm Omega Planet Ocean in titanium. That watch was so incredibly comfortable. That being said, I tried on my buddy's Seiko SBDC029 and it was even more so, but I didn't like the large X on the dial so I went on the hunt and found this SBDC007 beauty. In almost mint condition with the MM ratcheting clasp, black date wheel, and domed sapphire. I put my SD43 on this morning and it felt like a cinder block so I threw this back on. So far sooo good.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

No one like the new ones? Haven’t seen any posted (unless I’ve missed it)

quite like the white dialled one


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

ACG said:


> No one like the new ones? Haven't seen any posted (unless I've missed it)
> 
> quite like the white dialled one


The pricing quite high... feel some weight after change after market bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Sbdc029, a Crafter Blue and Baires, the "AquaDog"









Enviado desde mi SM-G9600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I finally got my hands on the new models and wanted to share. I do enjoy the titanium case and bracelet and much prefer the black dial over the white. I'd love to see the use of Titanium in the 62mas variants. Regardless, it's always nice to have options!


----------



## Reynhornwood (Jan 4, 2021)

'what kind of orange band is that? Looks sick.


Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15476722


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)

Question:
Would this strap be compatible with skx pins?



georgefl74 said:


> Just in, I searched long and hard for an acceptable and affordable rubber for my Shogun. Picked this one up Seiko OEM R033011J9 from Yahoo Japan for a modest 2700 yen. Its the stock rubber for the new SBDN023-025 and I guess I should say silicon as its the new very soft and pliable material you may also find in the Turtle and Kinetic Tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

tregaskin said:


> Question:
> Would this strap be compatible with skx pins?


AFAIK yes, SKXs and Shoguns share the same 22mm fat spring bar, if that's what you're asking


----------



## tregaskin (Feb 4, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> AFAIK yes, SKXs and Shoguns share the same 22mm fat spring bar, if that's what you're asking


Yes, thats what I meant (sorry for my english)

thanks a lot!


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

tregaskin said:


> Question:
> Would this strap be compatible with skx pins?


can i ask what date wheel you used for that mod? i went with part nos 878.207 which looks great but the contrast of the grey on black makes it hard to see the date numbers which I didn't think of before looking for a date wheel with A more hi-vis white on black!


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

btw what lume material does the sbdc029 use, is it the same as the later versions of the mm300?


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

I've emailed Carlos @ LCBI again this morning to see if any update on possible shogun bezel


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

aks12r said:


> I've emailed Carlos @ LCBI again this morning to see if any update on possible shogun bezel


I still think by far the one most likely to actually produce a Shogun ceramic bezel insert is Yobokies. He's done them for the SBDC051/53 and 61/63, which afaik, no one else has. He even did one for the MM300, and I'd imagine there's way less demand for that than there would be for a Shogun insert.

After that, maybe DLW. They do a lot of custom stuff in small batches, like their hand painted dials and whatnot. They also make one for the SKX031, which is long OOP and difficult to even find these days.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

Davekaye90 said:


> I still think by far the one most likely to actually produce a Shogun ceramic bezel insert is Yobokies. He's done them for the SBDC051/53 and 61/63, which afaik, no one else has. He even did one for the MM300, and I'd imagine there's way less demand for that than there would be for a Shogun insert.
> 
> After that, maybe DLW. They do a lot of custom stuff in small batches, like their hand painted dials and whatnot. They also make one for the SKX031, which is long OOP and difficult to even find these days.


guess you're right - can't blame LCBI if the market is not there.
"Unfortunately due to the pandemic some of our projects have either been put on hold or are being delayed. The shogun insert is one that we are still working on however no firm ETA yet."


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

not fancy or expensive but soo damn comfortable - quick release strap from my garmin fenix 5


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Here's mine on the uncle seiko velcro strap. Making the watch even lighter. This particular strap weighs in at 14gram.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Well, I finally made it. I have been subscribed to this thread for a number of years, and have always wanted a Shogun. I've seen many in the sales forums, but never went for one. Finally the right one popped up and I was able to get it. It had to be the original for me. That was the one that I wanted from the beginning.



59yukon01 said:


>


I'm not sure if you are the one that originally posted this pic or not, but it looks like the same strap. I bought the strap, but it never worked as well on other watches. Here is the pic I saw years ago that inspired me (on this thread I think)...










as well as mine on the same strap, though not nearly as artistic...










Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Condor97 said:


> Well, I finally made it. I have been subscribed to this thread for a number of years, and have always wanted a Shogun. I've seen many in the sales forums, but never went for one. Finally the right one popped up and I was able to get it. It had to be the original for me. That was the one that I wanted from the beginning.
> 
> I'm not sure if you are the one that originally posted this pic or not, but it looks like the same strap. I bought the strap, but it never worked as well on other watches. Here is the pic I saw years ago that inspired me (on this thread I think)...
> 
> ...


Congrats and mine was ToxicNato rogue in Admiralty Gray.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. Good to know, Yukon. I wish I had picked a couple of those up when they were available/on sale. There is something about that color that just fits the Shogun. If I remember correctly, I got mine from Timefactors. 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> Re: the new Shogun bezels, I would be VERY surprised if that's ceramic. If it is, Seiko has mastered blending ceramic colors better than Rolex has. My guess is painted aluminum, or some kind of coating similar to what the SBDC051/61 have.


Why doesn't the new Shogun have a ceramic bezel? The King Turtle and King Samurai (both cheaper than the Shogun) have ceramic inserts, so why did Seiko omit this upgrade for the Shogun's latest models?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Batboy said:


> Why doesn't the new Shogun have a ceramic bezel? The King Turtle and King Samurai (both cheaper than the Shogun) have ceramic inserts, so why did Seiko omit this upgrade for the Shogun's latest models?


Dunno. The new models are weird in general, with cheaper looking dials and odd hands that don't fit that well. Anodized aluminum at this price also feels cheap. You could argue that polished ceramic like the King Turtle or Sammy would take away from the "tool" watch aesthetic that the Shogun has, but they didn't have to go polished, or that enamel coating like the MM200s have that's also shiny. Matte ceramic would've been fine, or they could've done something like tungsten. Even something like the "Great White" insert would've been a lot better. The new Shoguns just seem very half-hearted to me.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Clyderiver-78 (Jun 8, 2019)

Not a Shogun owner but I am after the rubber strap on the new model. Does anyone have a part number or can anyone here help me locate one? I have had no luck. Thanks!


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Clyderiver-78 said:


> Not a Shogun owner but I am after the rubber strap on the new model. Does anyone have a part number or can anyone here help me locate one? I have had no luck. Thanks!


R03H011T0 for SBDC131. Any AD (at least in Japan) should be able to order it for you from Seiko.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

After 6 years of ownership it's still my favorite watch


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

@Richard- After six years of ownership, the bezel looks remarkably scratch-free!


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

@Batboy Still the stock bezel, it's never been babied. To be honest I never even looked at its condition until you mentioned it.


----------



## Clyderiver-78 (Jun 8, 2019)

ProF3T said:


> R03H011T0 for SBDC131. Any AD (at least in Japan) should be able to order it for you from Seiko.


Thanks man! I appreciate it


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


You've just inspired me to go back to the bracelet...


----------



## Rekkr (Sep 1, 2020)

Man, this is a good looking watch. I’ve currently been looking at some turtles but I think I’ve just changed my mind.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

First time wearing the bracelet. Actually, first time wearing any bracelet as I am just not a bracelet guy. I have to say, though, it is very nice.










Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Condor97 said:


> First time wearing the bracelet. Actually, first time wearing any bracelet as I am just not a bracelet guy. I have to say, though, it is very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it's light!


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> Because it's light!


Yep I think you're right! 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Time Seller said:


> Because it's light!


buttery smooth


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

New strap, new book


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

anyone got the "low dome" sapphire on their shogun - just curious if it will sit below the bezel or if flat is the only option for this. Am thinking of swapping out the double dome to slim the profile. Love the depth it adds but getting tired of having to shift around for 30 seconds before i can see the time through the reflections 

will probably go back to the OEM white date wheel at the same time - contrary to my expectations the black date wheel looks cool but does nothing to help balance the dial! i have a feeling the white date will balance the 9'oclock indices better...


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16048966


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

There’s very little posted of the new Shogun on this thread. Admittedly they aren’t as classic as the original. Has Seiko done away with the popularity of the line?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

So it would seem...


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

konners said:


> There’s very little posted of the new Shogun on this thread. Admittedly they aren’t as classic as the original. Has Seiko done away with the popularity of the line?


Well, it’s getting a little long in the tooth. The latest releases were pretty mild updates - the addition of sapphire was cool, but the magnifier wasn’t. And the price is getting pretty steep. At $1500, you’re in Oris and Tag Heuer range, among others. It’s a cool watch and it’s nice. But it’s just not a strong competitor at its price point.

Also look at what Seiko is putting out for less than half the price. Mainly the King Turtle. You’re getting sapphire and a ceramic bezel insert. The only things your giving up is the 6R movement and titanium. The only thing the 6R offers over the 4R is the power reserve. It’s not like you’re getting a higher beat rate or better accuracy. So the jump to a 6R is not overly enticing. And the Ti. Some people just don’t like the weight or darker appearance of Ti and would take steel over Ti. (However, Seiko does Ti really well. It looks just like stainless steel.) And some people just don’t put a premium on Ti, so they won’t pay a penny extra for it. Also some people don’t like coatings on a watch case - scratches can’t be brushed out. 

The Shogun had its glory days. But it’s just not a strong competitor where it’s currently priced and even Seiko themselves are undercutting with lower priced models. If had to choose between a King Samurai or a Shogun for the double the price, I’d take the King Samurai any day of the week. 

And the whole micro brand market has blown up since the Shogun was released. There’s plenty that do Ti, so if that’s what you’re looking for, there are plenty of less expensive watches with better specs.


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

If seiko was to start releasing shoguns with nicer dials, and drop the price a bit they would sell loads of them. I think a fair price for the amount of competition out there would be $5-600, grey market. 

will seiko drop the price? I seriously doubt it. Will they put some sto dials in and raise the price, more than likely. 

For what you get it's not horrible, but there are so many cheaper options out there that the shogun's days are sadly probably numbered.


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Been debating for awhile if I should buy an older version with the automatic script, and mod this one 🤔


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


good pic!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

aks12r said:


> good pic!


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)




----------



## mrcoach32 (Feb 26, 2012)

I’ve had well over $100k in luxury watches and this Shogun is my daily beater and the most comfortable watch I’ve ever owned....and it’s not even close.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with servicing or getting serviced the SBDC007?

Mine is around 6 years old and it's been running around 40s slow per day lately. I brought it to a watch repair guy and he was not able to get the case back open. He mentioned that it seems it's only running slow when placed corwn down, but is running slightly fast dial up, and I should leave it as is for now. I just wanted to get some feedback from others if they've also had issues removing the case back and on servicing in general.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Caseback opening should be no problem under normal circumstances. Positional variation definitely comes into play with the 6R15. Try out different positions to see if you can improve accuracy.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Time Seller said:


> Caseback opening should be no problem under normal circumstances. Positional variation definitely comes into play with the 6R15. Try out different positions to see if you can improve accuracy.


Yeah, when resting dial up it runs fine.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## biff1971 (Jan 30, 2018)

^^^ didnt know they did them in red .
Kool

Just wondering , are all shoguns titanium as standard or just specific models ?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

biff1971 said:


> ^^^ didnt know they did them in red .
> Kool
> 
> Just wondering , are all shoguns titanium as standard or just specific models ?


Of course, Seiko doesn't call them "Shoguns" because it wasn't their idea, but yes, they are all titanium.


----------



## biff1971 (Jan 30, 2018)

Ok thanks
And long time no see TS , hope youre well


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

biff1971 said:


> Ok thanks
> And long time no see TS , hope youre well


Appreciate your asking, OK this end, hopefully clear sailing for you as well... 🤞


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

ProF3T said:


>


Your display battery might be dead. I fixed it for you.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

ProF3T said:


>


The white dial unicorn!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ProF3T said:


>


That’s like when you take a picture of your cat in the dark and all you can see is its eyes.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## HansB (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## HansB (Jan 5, 2022)

One of my Shoguns:


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

I took a day off from my heavy steel watches… some days ago Veeery comfortable!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Tagman_m3 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've owned several shoguns, both zimbe models, and it's still my favorite case design. Such a great fit on my wrist


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

brandon\ said:


> Well, it’s getting a little long in the tooth. The latest releases were pretty mild updates - the addition of sapphire was cool, but the magnifier wasn’t. And the price is getting pretty steep. At $1500, you’re in Oris and Tag Heuer range, among others. It’s a cool watch and it’s nice. But it’s just not a strong competitor at its price point.
> 
> Also look at what Seiko is putting out for less than half the price. Mainly the King Turtle. You’re getting sapphire and a ceramic bezel insert. The only things your giving up is the 6R movement and titanium. The only thing the 6R offers over the 4R is the power reserve. It’s not like you’re getting a higher beat rate or better accuracy. So the jump to a 6R is not overly enticing. And the Ti. Some people just don’t like the weight or darker appearance of Ti and would take steel over Ti. (However, Seiko does Ti really well. It looks just like stainless steel.) And some people just don’t put a premium on Ti, so they won’t pay a penny extra for it. Also some people don’t like coatings on a watch case - scratches can’t be brushed out.
> 
> ...





brandon\ said:


> Well, it’s getting a little long in the tooth. The latest releases were pretty mild updates - the addition of sapphire was cool, but the magnifier wasn’t. And the price is getting pretty steep. At $1500, you’re in Oris and Tag Heuer range, among others. It’s a cool watch and it’s nice. But it’s just not a strong competitor at its price point.
> 
> Also look at what Seiko is putting out for less than half the price. Mainly the King Turtle. You’re getting sapphire and a ceramic bezel insert. The only things your giving up is the 6R movement and titanium. The only thing the 6R offers over the 4R is the power reserve. It’s not like you’re getting a higher beat rate or better accuracy. So the jump to a 6R is not overly enticing. And the Ti. Some people just don’t like the weight or darker appearance of Ti and would take steel over Ti. (However, Seiko does Ti really well. It looks just like stainless steel.) And some people just don’t put a premium on Ti, so they won’t pay a penny extra for it. Also some people don’t like coatings on a watch case - scratches can’t be brushed out.
> 
> ...


I have an older shogun and a samurai. Both Ti. The samurai was a bit expensive. But real happy with the build quality.
The Shogun worked out well for me. Bought it used for a good price. Very light and comfortable. Also have a couple of SARX in Ti. Think Seiko does ti very well. I have a couple of micro brand ti watches. The quality of the cases do not compair.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I'll be sending my red Zimbe in for service soon. It runs progressively faster as the mainspring unwinds. After about 6 hours off wrist, it starts running stupid fast.

I don't consider myself an accuracy hound, and I have a few good ones, but I'll never buy another 6R.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

old picture of mine


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

SBDC007 reporting in. So comfortable, I haven't taken it off all week.


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

93g with the strap - great for weekends










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## C.V. (Mar 14, 2019)

My shogun on holiday with me.








I don’t wear my shogun much and was even considering selling it. 
However, before coming away, I wanted a lightweight, durable watch than can cope with multiple descents down water slides demanded of me by my kids and this just seemed to fit the bill. 
I think I’ll keep it!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


>


Looks great, that's Crafter Blue strap?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

luk4s83 said:


> Looks great, that's Crafter Blue strap?


Thanks and yes it is.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shorange


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

Not sure how that happened that somehow I've been skipping Shogun for so long. I got this guy only three weeks ago, and even though I have quite a big watch collection he's stolen 100% of my wrist time and I don't even wear my Omegas now lol. That has never happened to any watch before. I believe this is by far the greatest design Seiko ever made. And I had a lot of them, starting from vintage ones like 6105, 6309 turtle, Pogue, Bullhead, 7548's, SKX's, modern Turtles, vintage and modern Tunas, Arnies, Monsters, Sumos, Samurais, Alpinists, SARBs, Flightmasters, you name it. I love the shape of Shogun's case, simple yet elegant and interesting dial, even the Monster hands look pretty good here, and the bezel markers are cool. The look and feel of titanium is great, the weight is perfect - it's heavy enough that it feels solid, and light enough that it's not top heavy. I like the case finishing. The only thing that's not perfect is the alignment of course, even though I've got a good piece it looks like all of them had misprinted chapter rings. Or at least I've never seen a Shogun with chapter ring that would align with dial markers at 12 and 6 o'clock at the same time. Have you guys seen any perfect one btw? Bezel action is good as well, and even though I'm not a fan of 6R movements due to their terrible reliability I'm pretty happy with accuracy so far. Overall I believe they hit a home run with the original Shogun design  I'm not sure if I'm a fan of current generation though, but who knows, maybe I need to give it a shot and try one.


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Great watches...like I am saying anything new...








Awaiting extra links to comfortably wear the bracelet (fan of)


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Just got this one back from the Seiko Service Center. It had been losing 2 minutes per day, but is now running at +/- 0 after 8 hours on my wrist.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Dr. Who84 (May 10, 2021)

Hello everyone!

Has anyone measured the bezel insert on the newer Shoguns (SPB189 / SBDC129) - Inner & Outer Diameters?

Will a Sumo Bezel insert fit?


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

One of, if not most comfortable wearing watches for me


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------

